# **EXTREMELY! LUCKY** Perving Thread



## maaybe2010

Is there a specific thread where we can go perving at peoples charts :haha:

EDIT: Feel free to perv at mine while your here :flow:


----------



## Cookie dough

:rofl: Ok you got me! Totally thought this was a naughty thread :blush:

Not sure about on here but can't you 'perve' on FF?


----------



## maaybe2010

lol! :haha:

Yeah you can but I don't really like it . . . :dohh:

xx


----------



## SBB

I don't think there is a thread for chart perverts!! :rofl: 

Make one - I'll join!! 

x x x


----------



## Cookie dough

Maybe just stalk all the posts and follow everyones sigs then :haha:


----------



## maaybe2010

Cookie dough said:


> Maybe just stalk all the posts and follow everyones sigs then :haha:

Oh yeah you mean just perv on everyone in here? :haha:


----------



## dreamofabean

I also thought this was a naughty thread! :haha:
I wanna link my chart in my sig,going to try and do it now! it's my 1st month charting and is a bit erratic but feel free to perve when i manage it!! :thumbup:


----------



## maaybe2010

dreamofabean said:


> I also thought this was a naughty thread! :haha:
> I wanna link my chart in my sig,going to try and do it now! it's my 1st month charting and is a bit erratic but feel free to perve when i manage it!! :thumbup:

lol thanks hun! 

It's my first month too :thumbup:
How you finding it?
I think it's exciting :dohh: lol
I was talking to a girl yesterday and we were saying we get excited going to bed and getting up just to take our temps :haha:

xx


----------



## dreamofabean

It is pretty exciting!! I'm also trying agnus castus and softcups this month so very exciting!! hee hee x


----------



## maaybe2010

We've got softcups too lol

I clicked on your chart but it's not working for me. . . :shrug:

xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Oh! How did you do yours? I just pasted the web address...will try to figure it out!x


----------



## maaybe2010

I can't remember. . .lol
I think there's a code you get off FF O:)

xx


----------



## dreamofabean

I cant get it to work! Grr! Will ask on here!!


----------



## moxie08

I click on every chart in a sig I see! So much so, I think I know people better by their lines than their userpics...

Being an analyst, I can't help staring at charts and interpreting data!


----------



## dreamofabean

It's now working! Woo!x


----------



## maaybe2010

Moxie - analyse me, analyse me! :haha:

dreamofabean - :happydance:
I'm gona go perv :)

xx

EDIT: I still can't get it to work :hissy:
Maybe it's just my laptop :shrug:

Moxie I can't click on your either :shrug:

:dohh: lol


----------



## moxie08

Mine is purposefully not clickable. =) You can see it on the last page of my story thread (Time to get serious.), though.

I can't really interpret yours, as I can't see your symptoms tracked. =) But from what I recall reading, we're pretty much on the same timeline. I'm jealous of your temps, though!! It may drop slightly tomorrow or the next day, but fingers crossed it will go up again with a :bfp: ! 

There will be natural variation in your temps, but do you notice how the overall trend in follicular phase bends slightly down before ovulation? That's the gradual increase in estrogen prior to your LH surge, and it is a one way to know when ovulation is approaching. I don't know why you've discarded some temps there, especially if they are fall-back temps. I nearly always have those fall-back temps on an ovulatory cycle.


----------



## maaybe2010

moxie08 said:


> Mine is purposefully not clickable. =) You can see it on the last page of my story thread (Time to get serious.), though.
> 
> I can't really interpret yours, as I can't see your symptoms tracked. =) But from what I recall reading, we're pretty much on the same timeline. I'm jealous of your temps, though!! It may drop slightly tomorrow or the next day, but fingers crossed it will go up again with a :bfp: !
> 
> There will be natural variation in your temps, but do you notice how the overall trend in follicular phase bends slightly down before ovulation? That's the gradual increase in estrogen prior to your LH surge, and it is a one way to know when ovulation is approaching. I don't know why you've discarded some temps there, especially if they are fall-back temps. I nearly always have those fall-back temps on an ovulatory cycle.

Ooh right, how come you made it like that?
I'll check it tomorrow but me and some other girls can't view the links right now :wacko:

Yeah I don't pay so my little symptom boxes dissapeared a few days ago :( lol 
Although to be honest I don't have many atm. . . a few 'niggles' in lower stomach, but I get that most months O:)

Yeah I did notice the slope and I did wonder why. . . 
I had heard of a dip before OV but thought it was just the day or so before hand :thumbup:

Which temps were you talking about being discarded? The ones just after OV? That's cos I didn't take them lol 
I went home (to my parents) and forgot my thermometor :dohh:
They live two and half hours away so I wasn't driving back to get it :haha:

xx


----------



## moxie08

As long as you take the number out of the link and add it to the end of this, you can view the charts:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/

For example, yours is: 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/275607


----------



## dreamofabean

How strange Maaybe2010, it comes straight up when i click on it now x


----------



## maaybe2010

It's working now! :thumbup:
My babyandbump has been playing up wouldn't even let me on all this morning :shock:


----------



## maaybe2010

Has anyone looked at mine today. . . ?
I'm very upset about it :(

AF is due in three days so i suppose I better get ready for her :nope:
I'm holding onto that it could be implantation dip but I thought they're bigger than mine, and I don't know where abouts in the cycle thery're meant to happen :(

Stupid low temp!! :growlmad:


----------



## xnmd1

i'll join as well i'm always "perving" people's charts.. but i call it stalking ;)


----------



## xnmd1

maaybe2010 said:
 

> Has anyone looked at mine today. . . ?
> I'm very upset about it :(
> 
> AF is due in three days so i suppose I better get ready for her :nope:
> I'm holding onto that it could be implantation dip but I thought they're bigger than mine, and I don't know where abouts in the cycle thery're meant to happen :(
> 
> Stupid low temp!! :growlmad:

don't worry! that's a tiny little dip it doesn't mean anything. you're waaaay above your coverline! i've had a couple low temps myself, way bigger dips that that!
don't stress fx'd


----------



## SBB

Maaybe I agree with xnmd1 that little dip is nothing to worry about at all 

x x x


----------



## moxie08

maaybe2010 said:


> Has anyone looked at mine today. . . ?
> I'm very upset about it :(
> 
> AF is due in three days so i suppose I better get ready for her :nope:
> I'm holding onto that it could be implantation dip but I thought they're bigger than mine, and I don't know where abouts in the cycle thery're meant to happen :(
> 
> Stupid low temp!! :growlmad:

*grin* I warned you it was most likely going to drop, didn't I? ;-) You have an estrogen peak now, and it's completely necessary. But, fingers crossed the HCG production will take over and the increasing progesterone will keep your temp up again!

If you do implant now, you should expect to see a result in 5 days and may see it within 3 days. It is perfectly possible to implant up to when menstruation is due, but it most usually happens (with a slightly skewed normal distribution aka the average is day 7/8) between 6 and 10 days.

For example, if I implanted, it was early this morning. I expect to know within 3-5 days whether or not it was successful, as the Corpus Luteum deteriorates and there is no viable pregnancy to produce additional progesterone!


----------



## SBB

Wow Moxie you really know your stuff!! I'm going to ask you for advice *all the time* now :haha: 

I'm 7dpo too when will you test? 

x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

moxie08 said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone looked at mine today. . . ?
> I'm very upset about it :(
> 
> AF is due in three days so i suppose I better get ready for her :nope:
> I'm holding onto that it could be implantation dip but I thought they're bigger than mine, and I don't know where abouts in the cycle thery're meant to happen :(
> 
> Stupid low temp!! :growlmad:
> 
> *grin* I warned you it was most likely going to drop, didn't I? ;-) You have an estrogen peak now, and it's completely necessary. But, fingers crossed the HCG production will take over and the increasing progesterone will keep your temp up again!
> 
> If you do implant now, you should expect to see a result in 5 days and may see it within 3 days. It is perfectly possible to implant up to when menstruation is due, but it most usually happens (with a slightly skewed normal distribution aka the average is day 7/8) between 6 and 10 days.
> 
> For example, if I implanted, it was early this morning. I expect to know within 3-5 days whether or not it was successful, as the Corpus Luteum deteriorates and no additional progesterone is being produced by a viable pregnancy!Click to expand...


I know, I know :haha:

I'm a worrier and a pessimist :blush:
Just ask SBB lol

I do hope it's a good sign!

You really know your stuff Moxie! :)


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB said:


> Wow *Moxie you really know your stuff!!* I'm going to ask you for advice *all the time* now :haha:
> 
> I'm 7dpo too when will you test?
> 
> x x x

I just wrote the exact same thing :haha:


----------



## moxie08

maaybe2010 said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> Wow *Moxie you really know your stuff!!* I'm going to ask you for advice *all the time* now :haha:
> 
> I'm 7dpo too when will you test?
> 
> x x x
> 
> I just wrote the exact same thing :haha:Click to expand...


Well, Reproductive Endocrinology is a bit of a hobby. ;) 

SBB: do you have a link to your chart? I don't really advocate testing early, per se, unless you are prepared to deal with any potential early loss. 

Here is a chart from some research showing the increase in HCG following successful implantation. Days post ovulation on the bottom axis, HCQ on the vertical axis. The green line shows approximately where you would begin to see enough HCG excreted in the urine to show up on sensitive pregnancy tests.

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2452/3632764816_fe59bf2485_o.jpg

As you can see, generally you will be able to see a successful test 4-5 days after implantation. But, these are averages!! Individuals may be outliers.

If you are curious and want to see how early you show your :bfp: start testing 3 days after suspected implantation. But don't be upset if you don't see it!


----------



## SBB

Hey moxie, just click my ticker for my chart.. 

Thanks for posting the chart that's interesting. I am a poas aholic so I'll prob start testing at 9dpo... Usually I start earlier!! I know it's upsetting to see bfn and I also had a chemical last month so I know the risk of getting a short lived bfp - but I can't resist! 

X x x


----------



## maaybe2010

Ok I've got another question
And I was probably stupid to do this but I just took my temp now and got 36.99 :shock:

This is the HIGHEST temp I've ever had . . . 
Yes I normally test in the day :blush:
Just to see if there is a major change lol

I should propbably just totally ignore this??
But it's shot up a lot from this mornings temp?
Does that mean that tomorrows has a good chance of being higher than todays 
God I'm obbessed :wacko:

EDIT: I haven't really moved much today lol
I'm sitting doing work on the laptop so very minimal movement :haha:


----------



## cheekybint

Oooh a thread for chart stalkers!! Yey 

maaybe i do that all the time too, you're not alone!!

I often take it before bed because it gives me some idea of what it's going to be at in the morning, generally about 0.50 lower the following morning.


----------



## maaybe2010

cheekybint said:


> Oooh a thread for chart stalkers!! Yey
> 
> maaybe i do that all the time too, you're not alone!!
> 
> I often take it before bed because it gives me some idea of what it's going to be at in the morning, generally about 0.50 lower the following morning.

Yep! :haha:

Yay!
I'm not a weirdo :happydance:
Or at least not the only one :winkwink:

Oh that would work out about right for me then
Why do it to myself?! lol

xx


----------



## SBB

Lol I just took mine, 36.69... Not that high really! 

x x x


----------



## cheekybint

Now look what you've started maaybe! :D


----------



## maaybe2010

lol 

Take yours cheekybint!
I'm a trouble maker! :devil:


----------



## cheekybint

Can't believe i've just been upstairs to get my thermometer!

36.9 lol


----------



## dreamofabean

:haha: i do this all the time too!!! :haha: Find it interesting how much it changes!!!
Maaybe, i wouldnt worry, the dip wasn't huge!!x


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies.. I have had a look at all your charts... LOL i dont even really know what I'm looking for... i just find it interesting!!... well I don't have a chart of course.. but judging by my cycle I am 10DPO and for the past 3 days my temp( which I take at the same time each morning) is 36.8 celcius..4 days ago it was 37. I just took it now too...seeing that you were all rushing to your thermometers and 36.8 again! 
I started getting some cramps..feels a bit like AF... hope its not... my temp has not gone down though in days...
Keep temping ladies!! :) :)


----------



## SBB

cheekybint said:


> Can't believe i've just been upstairs to get my thermometer!
> 
> 36.9 lol

:rofl: Maaybe you're a bad influence on us all!! 

x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

cheekybint said:


> Can't believe i've just been upstairs to get my thermometer!
> 
> 36.9 lol


:haha:
Wow yours has made a huuuge jump since this morning! :haha:


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB said:


> cheekybint said:
> 
> 
> Can't believe i've just been upstairs to get my thermometer!
> 
> 36.9 lol
> 
> :rofl: Maaybe you're a bad influence on us all!!
> 
> x x xClick to expand...


Yes I am :smug:

:haha:


----------



## cheekybint

maaybe2010 said:


> cheekybint said:
> 
> 
> Can't believe i've just been upstairs to get my thermometer!
> 
> 36.9 lol
> 
> 
> :haha:
> Wow yours has made a huuuge jump since this morning! :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah, was probably the running up the stairs that did it! :D


----------



## maaybe2010

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies.. I have had a look at all your charts... LOL i dont even really know what I'm looking for... i just find it interesting!!... well I don't have a chart of course.. but judging by my cycle I am 10DPO and for the past 3 days my temp( which I take at the same time each morning) is 36.8 celcius..4 days ago it was 37. I just took it now too...seeing that you were all rushing to your thermometers and 36.8 again!
> I started getting some cramps..feels a bit like AF... hope its not... my temp has not gone down though in days...
> Keep temping ladies!! :) :)

Fingers Crossed hun! O:)

:haha: at you temping too

I'm having little tiny tugging, pinching just below hip height :shrug:
I've very bad at interpretating symptoms though lol


----------



## maaybe2010

cheekybint said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheekybint said:
> 
> 
> Can't believe i've just been upstairs to get my thermometer!
> 
> 36.9 lol
> 
> 
> :haha:
> Wow yours has made a huuuge jump since this morning! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, was probably the running up the stairs that did it! :DClick to expand...

Oh yeah it probably was!! :haha:
Here's you. . running :wohoo: lol


----------



## dreamofabean

:haha: we're all mad! And i'm not even in 2ww! :haha:


----------



## wishingforbub

if AF comes.. when will temps drop do you suppose??
I am bad with symptom spotting too... everything and nothing is something!! :)


----------



## cheekybint

wishingforbub said:


> if AF comes.. when will temps drop do you suppose??
> I am bad with symptom spotting too... everything and nothing is something!! :)

My temperature tends to drop the day before or day of AF. However some women find their temperature doesn't drop until several days after AF has started


----------



## wishingforbub

cheekybint said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> if AF comes.. when will temps drop do you suppose??
> I am bad with symptom spotting too... everything and nothing is something!! :)
> 
> My temperature tends to drop the day before or day of AF. However some women find their temperature doesn't drop until several days after AF has startedClick to expand...

oh boo....:nope: that sucks.... I hope AF stays away for me and I get my BFP!! and all you ladies too !!:thumbup:


----------



## maaybe2010

dreamofabean said:


> :haha: we're all mad! And i'm not even in 2ww! :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## moxie08

I have started taking my temps right before bed, but mostly for health reasons. Your temp drops as a trigger to sleep and I fall asleep very very quickly. My temp before sleep has been as low as 35.6 (which is almost hypothermic!), which partially explains why I sometimes shiver like crazy before I go to sleep. ;-)

Right now I'm a bit disheartened with everything that has gone 'wrong' this cycle. I don't like what the soy has done to my hormones (and therefore my chart), especially as I've just had a stronger positive OPK today -- the day I usually get my positive OPK preceding ovulation on day 20. I could've saved all of my OPKs and most of my sanity by just testing today. :wacko:

But as DH said, 'at least I learned something this month', and of course he's right. :hugs: I'd just prefer to learn that we're pregnant.


----------



## maaybe2010

moxie08 said:


> I have started taking my temps right before bed, but mostly for health reasons. Your temp drops as a trigger to sleep and I fall asleep very very quickly. My temp before sleep has been as low as 35.6 (which is almost hypothermic!), which partially explains why I sometimes shiver like crazy before I go to sleep. ;-)
> 
> Right now I'm a bit disheartened with everything that has gone 'wrong' this cycle. I don't like what the soy has done to my hormones (and therefore my chart), especially as I've just had a stronger positive OPK today -- the day I usually get my positive OPK preceding ovulation on day 20. I could've saved all of my OPKs and most of my sanity by just testing today. :wacko:
> 
> But as DH said, 'at least I learned something this month', and of course he's right. :hugs: I'd just prefer to learn that we're pregnant.

Oh hun :hugs:

I feel like we DTD less than we could of this month, but we were both ill around OV :(

But that doesn't mean anything really some people get pregnant whilst activey preventing it so we're all a step ahead of that! :flower:


----------



## maaybe2010

I just took my temp again to show my OH it was high! :dohh:
37.18 :happydance:

I'm excited cos I keep thinking this means it'll be high tomorrow :haha:

xx


----------



## moxie08

maaybe2010 said:


> Oh hun :hugs:
> 
> I feel like we DTD less than we could of this month, but we were both ill around OV :(
> 
> But that doesn't mean anything really some people get pregnant whilst activey preventing it so we're all a step ahead of that! :flower:

Just had a quick look at your chart, and the timings were similar to ours. I'm just kicking myself because I never trust my own intuitions and I always end up being right, even when the evidence is pointing in another direction. 

My thoughtful DH has pointed out to me, though, that the gap between BD just means they've had a chance to build up better quality. And he's absolutely right. It's important to be well-timed, but all it takes is one, and one good one. 

Thanks! :hugs:


EDIT: My temp is 36.33 =)


----------



## SBB

Hey Moxie I just went and found your chart, sorry it's all changed and now you're just Oving but as your DH says it's going to be some great :spermy: and you do only need one!

I'm sooo tired today, just went to sleep for 4 hours!! Then I took my temp lol and it was 36.96!!

x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB said:


> Hey Moxie I just went and found your chart, sorry it's all changed and now you're just Oving but as your DH says it's going to be some great :spermy: and you do only need one!
> 
> I'm sooo tired today, just went to sleep for 4 hours!! Then I took my temp lol and it was 36.96!!
> 
> x x x

lol!

:happydance:
We're getting obbsessed :)


----------



## cheekybint

Well i'm not taking mine again until bedtime you can bugger off lol


----------



## moxie08

Any of you watching 'one born every minute' on More 4 right now? 
Those poor men!


----------



## moxie08

Argh, another double post -- must be my internet, keeps hanging!


----------



## SBB

No I don't watch it! I might start watching it though... 

x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

lol cheekybint!!
I can't wait to see if mine increases in the morning :)



moxie08 said:


> Any of you watching 'one born every minute' on More 4 right now?
> Those poor men!

Yeah :shock:

I've seen this one before though. . . 
That young girls does my effing head in
Watch the change onces she gets the epi!

And the Philipeian(?) lady, I lover her :haha:
She makes me laugh!


"All I want too do is eeeeeeat!"
When she's like "I want my dinner I don't want bananas!"
Oh and "He had his WHOLE hand up!, No wonder it hurt!" :haha:

I'm quoting this like it's a film lol

xx


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB you shuld watch it it's good O:)


----------



## cheekybint

PS3 is currently in operation, ain't no chance of getting to watch babies lol


----------



## maaybe2010

cheekybint said:


> PS3 is currently in operation, ain't no chance of getting to watch babies lol

Men :dohh:
or is it you playing on it?? lol


----------



## cheekybint

Lol no it's him playing with it today :D


----------



## maaybe2010

Ugh. I forgot how much I don't like receptionist :growlmad:

Am I ok to be doing sit ups? lol
We're having a competition in the front room 
but then I wa slike I don;t think I should be doing this :wacko:

xx


----------



## cheekybint

I avoid doing anything that could put stress in that area during the 2ww, but that's just me and i'll take any excuse to be lazy lol


----------



## SBB

Just watched the end of the one born every minute, the woman that went home still preggers doesn't seem like she really wants a baby! She just said 'i'm just doing it cos everyone else is' !!! 

I want one :cry: 

Will watch it next time it's on x x x


----------



## moxie08

SBB said:


> Just watched the end of the one born every minute, the woman that went home still preggers doesn't seem like she really wants a baby! She just said 'i'm just doing it cos everyone else is' !!!
> 
> I want one :cry:
> 
> Will watch it next time it's on x x x

I was reading a blog by a woman who is pregnant with her fifth. Once upon a time I wanted three; I'd be happy with one!

I still feel so bad for the men on that show. :nope:


----------



## Baronessgogo

oh yay i just found this thread, its my first time in here, and im only guessing at the minute that im on the 2WW, but i may have to come stalk this thread now :)


----------



## SBB

I'd be happy with one too Moxie! Think I'd like 3 really though as well... 

You've been trying a long time huh? Have you had any investigations? 

X x x


----------



## moxie08

Baronessgogo said:


> oh yay i just found this thread, its my first time in here, and im only guessing at the minute that im on the 2WW, but i may have to come stalk this thread now :)

That's okay, I'm guessing at everything.

Here's my guess at my temp tomorrow morning: 97.4 

Go on, guys, guess yours!


----------



## maaybe2010

I'm gona take two guesses!

One for if it rises - 36.62
one for if it falls lol - 36.46

My temp was 36.38 today so how can I get 36.46 if it falls :haha:


xx


----------



## dreamofabean

I guess my temp will be 36.27 :)


----------



## SBB

36.57... Do we get a prize if we're right?! 

X x x


----------



## moxie08

SBB said:


> I'd be happy with one too! Think I'd like 3 really though as well...
> 
> You've been trying a long time huh? Have you had any investigations?
> 
> X x x

We've been investigating slowly, as my health is quite sensitive to stress. Lots of bloodwork and tests (including an ultrasound) so far. Nothing conclusive yet that I didn't already know, though. 

I've refused medications so far and just started (this month) using some 'aids' aka preseed and soya. Later this month (conveniently when AF is due) I am scheduled for my first appt with the fertility specialist at the local hospital. Which means more blood tests, scans, and (if they can convince me) perhaps even medications and a dye test. It sounds like a long time, 3+ years, but when you consider how much of that time I didn't menstruate b/c of stress, we really haven't had many chances. So my priority has been to deal with the stress!


Hey!

My left ovary is grumbling with characteristic ovulatory motions. I think it might be time for the darn egg to come on stage finally. :happydance: That sucker is in for a surprise if it thought it could elude the fans. :haha:


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB said:


> 36.57... Do we get a prize if we're right?!
> 
> X x x

Yeah :bfp:s! 
lol if only :)


----------



## maaybe2010

Where are you in the North West Moxie?

xx


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB where are you from?
Just being nosey O:)

xx


----------



## moxie08

maaybe2010 said:


> Where are you in the North West Moxie?
> 
> xx

East Cheshire. =) Are we all northwest UK?? How bizarre! Well, it is a big area, I suppose. And I'm at the very edge!


----------



## maaybe2010

Yeah, Baronessgogo is in Warrington.

We're only around an hour apart!
We're in Liverpool :thumbup:

xx


----------



## SBB

Hey moxie well I hope you can get some
answers soon, well actually I hope you can just get your bfp soon!
Have you had OH sperm looked into? 

I'm from bedfordshire just north of London so miles away from you girls! 

X x x


----------



## moxie08

SBB said:


> Hey moxie well I hope you can get some
> answers soon, well actually I hope you can just get your bfp soon!
> Have you had OH sperm looked into?
> 
> I'm from bedfordshire just north of London so miles away from you girls!
> 
> X x x

Thanks =) I hope we're all lucky soon!

His SA report was borderline but not significantly abnormal. I'm sure it will be tested again soon by the hospital.

London isn't that far away!


----------



## moxie08

SBB & maaybe2010 -- you both have such promising charts. The Clomid really has smoothed out your hormones, SBB. I'm jealous of the BBT's gradual curves. My pre-o BBT temps are never low!

BTW, temp this morning was 97.3, but I bet if my thermometer was working properly (it always shows the last decimal point as 0) it would be closer to 97.4 as my next temp was 97.6. They are sending me a new thermometer to replace it! Does this mean I get my :bfp: ?


----------



## Baronessgogo

Moxie I really hopoe its your time.
Maaybe I didn't know you were so close, tho admittedly last time i went to Liverpool was around 3 years ago, im due another walk round the docks.

Got another temp rise this morning, just hoping for one more then i will definately know i'v O'd, its all so exciting!


----------



## SBB

Yes moxie that was the prize! 

I was way off, mine was 36.81 this am! I'm not sure how accurate any of my temps are as I keep waking up before taking them. This am I woke at 5 (cat dragged it's toy in to play) but I went straight back to sleep til 7.45 when alarm goes for temp taking.... 

I'm glad you think my chart looks good moxie! I was a bit worried about the slow rise as it normally shoots up, but if you think it looks good I'm happy :D 
I sh*t myself last night because I went to check my CP/CM and there was bright red blood! I seriously thought af was here and something had gone wrong... But it seems to have gone this morning. Obviously I'm hoping it's IB but quite honestly I don't think so... 

We'll see... So moxie does your temp mean it looks like you've ov'd? Or do you think it'll go up tomorrow? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Baroness sneak a high temp in FF for tomorrow and see if you get your crosshairs :D 

X x x


----------



## moxie08

I have no doubt I ovulated finally but I'm desperately searching for more OPK sticks just to verify that the LH finally drops. I expect tomorrow's temp to be 97.7, but I would be really happy to see 97.9! More likely it will be 97.69 and show me 97.6 instead. :grr: Any tips of buying a few OPKs today?

I think your chart is looking better and better, SBB! If that temp goes up even more, I would be surprised if you weren't pregnant!! It doesn't look like you tend to drop very much at menstruation. Mine always dives.


----------



## SBB

Yeh last months temp wasn't entirely accurate when af hit, I took it v early and it was very low, way below coverline. I went back to sleep and it was higher when I woke again. I'd had 3 days of +hpts so was trying to pretend af wouldn't get me, which of course it did about 10mins later! But generally through af they stay above coverline... 

I had those high temps last month so fingers crossed they will stay high this time too! Was triphasic last month... 

Erm opks, do you have a chemist nearby? eBay opks can usually be delivered next day but that's a bit late! Supermarkets usually have some first response ones... Or cb digitals but they're expensive... 

X x x


----------



## maaybe2010

I was verrrrry close!!
Kind of :haha:

I took it at 6 o'clock and it was 36.47!! :)
But I used a correcter and it gave me a higher temp so I used that :thumbup:

Either way though I got a riiise! Yay!
Can I collect my :bfp: too? :)


Oohh SBB I do hope it is IB!!! :happydance:
I don't see why else you would be beelding unless you :sex: ?


SBB - My friend goes to uni at Bedford :thumbup:
Bedforsd only around hour and half away from Bedworth (Where I'm originally from!) 
So don't feel left out :winkwink: lol


I WOULD NOT RECCOMEND EBAY OPKS!!
Mine took 14 days to come, I was proper fuming :nope:
Although I think it's our local postal service - My aunty who lives 5 minutes away sent my mum a birthday card on the 3rd March and she only got it on Monday :haha:


xx


----------



## xnmd1

be watching this thread. my temp had dropped and has gone up again this morning too :)


----------



## SBB

Hey charts looking good maaybe! Yep you may collect your BFP :D 

I ordered some HPTs from ebay on Monday and they arrived this am :D your post is sh*t Maaybe!! 

I'm about half an hour from Bedford! We live in a teeny village with sheep and cows! And a few people, and one pub! I love it :D 
I used to live in Hertfordshire near St Albans (everyone seems to know where that is!) 

We haven't :sex: since OV, last month we did and I had the chemical and OH thinks it was because of the :sex: bless him, so we haven't done it at all since Ov! 

So yep I'm really hoping it's IB... Now my tests are here I don't know if I can resist doing one! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

xnmd1 said:


> be watching this thread. my temp had dropped and has gone up again this morning too :)

:happydance: yours is looking good too hun! 

x x x


----------



## xnmd1

how exciting. i hope we all get our bfps! and you guys all live across the ocean from me, i'm over here in canada!


----------



## maaybe2010

xnmd1 said:


> how exciting. i hope we all get our bfps! and you guys all live across the ocean from me, i'm over here in canada!

lol!

That's probably the furthest you could get? :haha:


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB said:


> *Hey charts looking good maaybe! Yep you may collect your BFP  *
> 
> I ordered some HPTs from ebay on Monday and they arrived this am :D *your post is sh*t Maaybe!! *
> 
> I'm about half an hour from Bedford! We live in a teeny village with sheep and cows! And a few people, and one pub! I love it :D
> I used to live in Hertfordshire near *St Albans* (everyone seems to know where that is!)
> 
> *We haven't  since OV*, last month we did and I had the chemical and OH thinks it was because of the :sex: bless him, so we haven't done it at all since Ov!
> 
> So yep I'm really hoping it's IB... Now my tests are here I don't know if I can resist doing one!
> 
> x x x

Thanks hun, I kinda think it looks good too lol
But then it's only my first month so they could look like this every month then CD28 BOOM temp straight down! lol
:happydance:

Tell me about it!
And we live in apartments aswel so if it won't fit in the letter box they take it back and don't even leave a note :dohh:

Yep definately heard of St Albans :thumbup:

Lucky you!
All my OH has done since OV is pounce on me :(
I blame the maca . . .
I keep trying to just give him the Wellman tablets and hes like "and the other ones!"

Really? :haha:
I'm quite well behaved when it comes to testing:)
I wanted to do one this morning though . . .
I was in the toilet like shall I or not. . .
Sat in the toilet, stood up, sat back down :haha:


----------



## maaybe2010

Oh and it was my kittnes that woke me up again this mornin!!

They must all be on a secret mission to sabatarge our temping. . 
They don't want no screaming babies getting all the attention! lol


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Ladies

Well my temp shot up to 36.4 today, finally up to where i'd expect for this time of my LP, only thing is, I played with a couple of advance temps and if my temp stays up this high FF is going to move my O day to CD16! Which is blooming impossible because I know I ovulated on CD14!

Sometimes I'm not convinced with FFs methods


----------



## SBB

Maaybe I know I think the cats know I need to temp! Little sods... Our grey one is lazy but brown always wants to play... she bought 2 toys up about 1am and 2am then one at 5am, I had to keep taking them and putting them under my pillow!

Woohoo sounds like the Maca is working - that's great!! 

When do you think you will cave and test then? Will you wait to see if AF is late? 

x x x


----------



## xnmd1

maaybe2010 said:


> xnmd1 said:
> 
> 
> how exciting. i hope we all get our bfps! and you guys all live across the ocean from me, i'm over here in canada!
> 
> lol!
> 
> That's probably the furthest you could get? :haha:Click to expand...

atleast i'm on the east coast of canada! could be wworse!


----------



## SBB

cheekybint said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Well my temp shot up to 36.4 today, finally up to where i'd expect for this time of my LP, only thing is, I played with a couple of advance temps and if my temp stays up this high FF is going to move my O day to CD16! Which is blooming impossible because I know I ovulated on CD14!
> 
> Sometimes I'm not convinced with FFs methods

Maybe if you make CD15 your normal time it won't... it may be ignoring it because it's taken at a diff time 

x x x


----------



## cheekybint

SBB said:


> cheekybint said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> Well my temp shot up to 36.4 today, finally up to where i'd expect for this time of my LP, only thing is, I played with a couple of advance temps and if my temp stays up this high FF is going to move my O day to CD16! Which is blooming impossible because I know I ovulated on CD14!
> 
> Sometimes I'm not convinced with FFs methods
> 
> Maybe if you make CD15 your normal time it won't... it may be ignoring it because it's taken at a diff time
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

Okay will give it a try

Edit - Nope, if i put the time back to usual and then put in a temp for tomorrow it moves me to CD16 still. If i complete remove CD15 temp it says i've not ovulated at all. Think i'll just over ride it and stop it moving anywhere!

Edit 2! - If i drop CD15 temp slightly (taking into account the alcohol consumed the night before!) it doesn't change my O date. It's the temperature that's throwing it out, and it was bound to be higher because of the JD lol

Edit 3!! - But if i put in another 2 days high temps it moves my O day to CD17!!!

That's it i'm just over riding it lol


----------



## xnmd1

and you guys! my cat is so well behaved that she follows me to bed when i go and sleeps on my pillow untill i get up. no disturbances. i think she wants a little one to play with :)


----------



## maaybe2010

xnmd1 said:


> and you guys! my cat is so well behaved that she follows me to bed when i go and sleeps on my pillow untill i get up. no disturbances. i think she wants a little one to play with :)

Aww that's so cute!!


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB said:


> Maaybe I know I think the cats know I need to temp! Little sods... Our grey one is lazy but brown always wants to play... she bought 2 toys up about 1am and 2am then one at 5am, I had to keep taking them and putting them under my pillow!
> 
> Woohoo sounds like the Maca is working - that's great!!
> 
> When do you think you will cave and test then? Will you wait to see if AF is late?
> 
> x x x

:haha:

Yeah it's DEFFO working lol

I doubt it lol
I'm not sure. . .
Maybe tomorrow? lol
I'll see how long I can last for but I will almost definately within the next four days lol

EDIT: Although AF is due Saturday so that's not that long away really. . .


----------



## xnmd1

when are you planning to start testing maaybe? i havn't kept any in the house because i know i'll use them all up! OH hates me spending money on tests! he thinks I should just wait - take one the day after AF due & have that be my answer!

i'm planning on sneaking over to the store tomorrow while he's at work & buying a few, so I guess i'd be testing the morning of 13 dpo :) .. but AF isn't due until the 20th I think i have a long LP but i don;t think that would alter my results would it?


----------



## xnmd1

oh just read above when you're testing :dohh: i got ahead of myself


----------



## maaybe2010

lol no worries!

xx


----------



## moxie08

I just tell myself it is in the interest of science that I test as much as possible. ;-)


----------



## xnmd1

lol OH says "if you get preg were gonna have a baby to provide for and you wanna go out and waste all our extra money on stupid things your just gonna pee on and throw away anyways! just assume your pregnant and be healthy and we'll find out eventually!"

:dohh: dumb OH


----------



## SBB

xnmd your cat sounds so cute :cloud9: I took a photo of my OH and the brown cat this am, OH was asleep with brown next to him, all tucked in with just her head out of the duvet - so cute!! She gets in and then crawls up so her head out :D 

Cheeky I love the number of edits! :haha: yep just over ride it otherwise it's not going to say the right thing... 

I feel like I'm getting a cold - I hope that's a symptom! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

xnmd1 said:


> lol OH says "if you get preg were gonna have a baby to provide for and you wanna go out and waste all our extra money on stupid things your just gonna pee on and throw away anyways! just assume your pregnant and be healthy and we'll find out eventually!"
> 
> :dohh: dumb OH

Lol they just don't get it at all do they!! 

x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB said:


> xnmd1 said:
> 
> 
> lol OH says "if you get preg were gonna have a baby to provide for and you wanna go out and waste all our extra money on stupid things your just gonna pee on and throw away anyways! just assume your pregnant and be healthy and we'll find out eventually!"
> 
> :dohh: dumb OH
> 
> Lol they just don't get it at all do they!!
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

Oh jesus!
Men are just a different species aren't they!


----------



## cheekybint

moxie08 said:


> I just tell myself it is in the interest of science that I test as much as possible. ;-)

Fantastic reason! I'll try that one of the OH :D


----------



## dreamofabean

moxie08 said:


> I just tell myself it is in the interest of science that I test as much as possible. ;-)

 :haha:


----------



## xnmd1

maaybe2010 said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xnmd1 said:
> 
> 
> lol OH says "if you get preg were gonna have a baby to provide for and you wanna go out and waste all our extra money on stupid things your just gonna pee on and throw away anyways! just assume your pregnant and be healthy and we'll find out eventually!"
> 
> :dohh: dumb OH
> 
> Lol they just don't get it at all do they!!
> 
> x x xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh jesus!
> Men are just a different species aren't they!Click to expand...

they are! mine is the worst some times hehe. i don't get why he doesn't get NEED to know, like i do! But I guess they just don't understand some times


----------



## Baronessgogo

My excuse is all sorted, i spent £3 on 30 ICs, and didn't buy a magazine that week, so he has no reason to moan lol


----------



## cheekybint

xnmd1 said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xnmd1 said:
> 
> 
> lol OH says "if you get preg were gonna have a baby to provide for and you wanna go out and waste all our extra money on stupid things your just gonna pee on and throw away anyways! just assume your pregnant and be healthy and we'll find out eventually!"
> 
> :dohh: dumb OH
> 
> Lol they just don't get it at all do they!!
> 
> x x xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh jesus!
> Men are just a different species aren't they!Click to expand...
> 
> they are! mine is the worst some times hehe. i don't get why he doesn't get NEED to know, like i do! But I guess they just don't understand some timesClick to expand...

My OH is completely like this right up until I take my first test, then he's off to the shop making sure i've got enough to carry on testing for the rest of the week lol

He spends all month saying we shouldn't be spending lots on tests because we'll know by the end of the 2ww whether i am or not. Then i'll convince him to pick me up a test at around 9DPO, which is always a twin pack, get BFN followed by BFN of course, and he's off to the shop to get more the following day.

We're as bad as each other when it comes to it lol

Well i'll be stocked up on ICs from tomorrow so no expensive shopping trips this time :D


----------



## cheekybint

Baronessgogo said:


> My excuse is all sorted, i spent £3 on 30 ICs, and didn't buy a magazine that week, so he has no reason to moan lol

Wow I thought i'd had a bargain at 25 ICs for £4.50 lol Where did you get them?


----------



## maaybe2010

I'm getting AF cramps. . . they're not _bad _but not mild either
And I've got a spot on my head :(


----------



## moxie08

Another excuse I use is that I need to have a fresh :bfn: so I can compare a potential :bfp: against it. ;-)

My cheapie pregnancy tests are expiring this month, so I *need *to use them. And for the first time, I don't really feel like testing!! 

Is there any point in BDing within 18 hours after ovulation? I wonder how soon the cervix closes up shop.


----------



## SBB

Moxie - one :sex: for luck can't hurt!! I like that reasoning, needing bfns to compare bfps to!! 

Maaybe I have got 2 spots today too (to add to all the others :D) 

x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

I like that reasoning too :haha:

I only ever get spots (in the exact same place) when AF is on her way :(
I'm starting to wish I had tested now lol

I think I'm gona tomorrow!

xx


----------



## moxie08

I've found supporting scientific evidence for why my cycle has been so crazy, and the good news is that the latest attempt at ovulation is most likely a properly fertile one!

My only 'new' sign is that I've been so tight and crampy since ovulation late last night. I assume this is from the Soy causing so much havoc with my follicles.


----------



## maaybe2010

moxie08 said:


> I've found supporting scientific evidence for why my cycle has been so crazy, and the good news is that the latest attempt at ovulation is most likely a properly fertile one!
> 
> My only 'new' sign is that I've been so tight and crampy since ovulation late last night. I assume this is from the Soy causing so much havoc with my follicles.

You know I'm sure I read a few days ago that soy isn't that great to take your TTC. . . 

But having said that your pretty clued up so I'm sure you looked into it loads :flower:

xx


----------



## SBB

Soy is like natures clomid so it's ok to take just certain days... 

OMG I just took my temp - 37.10!! I think that's the highest it'e ever been! 

x x x


----------



## cheekybint

I took soya this cycle, fingers crossed it's worked!


----------



## cheekybint

SBB said:


> Soy is like natures clomid so it's ok to take just certain days...
> 
> OMG I just took my temp - 37.10!! I think that's the highest it'e ever been!
> 
> x x x

Are you taking your temperature during the day again SBB? lol


----------



## Baronessgogo

cheekybint said:


> Baronessgogo said:
> 
> 
> My excuse is all sorted, i spent £3 on 30 ICs, and didn't buy a magazine that week, so he has no reason to moan lol
> 
> Wow I thought i'd had a bargain at 25 ICs for £4.50 lol Where did you get them?Click to expand...

It was on ebay, there were 20 OPKs and 10 pregnancy tests.


----------



## moxie08

I've been having hot flushes every day at 1-3pm where my skin gets super hot, but bizarrely my internal temp is cold. Probably because of the heat loss through the skin! This is a traditional side effect of using soy, but to be honest, my last few ovulatory cycles, I got really bad ones late in the evening during my luteal phase.

I avoid soy at anytime except the first week after menstruation as, like SBB says, it acts like Clomid.


----------



## wishingforbub

I am 11DPO today.. just got a faint line on HPT... :) :) have AF cramps though, but no bleeding. temp went up to 37.5 today !.. Could it be? :)


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB said:


> Soy is like natures clomid so it's ok to take just certain days...
> 
> OMG I just took my temp - 37.10!! I think that's the highest it'e ever been!
> 
> x x x

Haha that's goood :thumbup:

I took mine a while ago but didn't wona say :haha:
Mine was 37.02 

xx


----------



## maaybe2010

wishingforbub said:


> I am 11DPO today.. just got a faint line on HPT... :) :) have AF cramps though, but no bleeding. temp went up to 37.5 today !.. Could it be? :)

OMG :happydance:

Ohhh I hope so bab!!
Fingers Crossed it sticks :)

xx


----------



## xnmd1

I've been all achy through my joints the last two days is that a sign of anything ?


----------



## maaybe2010

xnmd1 said:


> I've been all achy through my joints the last two days is that a sign of anything ?

Umm. . . 

I actually not heard of achey but I'm pretty sure it could be :flower:

xx


----------



## wishingforbub

thanks maaybe2010... i hope it sticks too :)


----------



## moxie08

wishingforbub said:


> thanks maaybe2010... i hope it sticks too :)

That's brill! Really hope it sticks!


----------



## moxie08

xnmd1 said:


> I've been all achy through my joints the last two days is that a sign of anything ?

Achy joints are sometimes due to changes in estrogen. I always feel achy and restless right before AF. With all the £$£%$£! peaks and valleys of estrogen I've had lately, I've felt achy all the time this month! It has to do with inflammatory response of your immune system which is sensitive to hormone levels. Hence some women get 'sick' right before their period and then suddenly better afterwards!

Or you might just have worked too hard. Or it could be pressure changes in the environment. Or so on. :winkwink:


----------



## SBB

Lol yep I've been taking my temp in the day again - it's fun :D 

wishingforbub that's great - fingers crossed for you x x x 

xnmd1 I am all achey too... feel like I've done loads of exercise but I haven't! I felt like this last cycle too after OV... 

x x x


----------



## moxie08

I feel more achy with the hot flushes, so I know they are interrelated. For example, it's usually the joints of my fingers that ache the most! And my shoulders and neck. But by far having achy fingers is just bizarre. Try saying that to your doctor to explain how you know you ovulated....


----------



## maaybe2010

Moxie can I ask you a question
Seems as your our little scientist :amartass: O:)

(This is copied and pasted from a thread I made)

My doctor told me I was being sent for my bloods. . . . . .

On the forms it says -

- Full blood count (C)
- Menopause screen (LFE)
- Prolactin (PROL2)
- Urea and Electrolytes (U&E) for GPS
- Liver function tests (LFT)
- Thyroid function test (TFT2)


I thought that the CD21 and CD7 tests were more to test progesterone levels?
Or is this included in the full blood count?
Or the menopause one?


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB said:


> *Lol yep I've been taking my temp in the day again - it's fun  *
> 
> wishingforbub that's great - fingers crossed for you x x x
> 
> xnmd1 I am all achey too... feel like I've done loads of exercise but I haven't! I felt like this last cycle too after OV...
> 
> x x x

I'm worried we'll wear our thermomitors out :haha:

I'm gona take my OHs temp when he gets in from work!
I hope his temp isn''t higher than mine :growlmad: lol


----------



## moxie08

maaybe2010 said:


> Moxie can I ask you a question
> Seems as your our little scientist :amartass: O:)
> 
> (This is copied and pasted from a thread I made)
> 
> My doctor told me I was being sent for my bloods. . . . . .
> 
> On the forms it says -
> 
> - Full blood count (C)
> - Menopause screen (LFE)
> - Prolactin (PROL2)
> - Urea and Electrolytes (U&E) for GPS
> - Liver function tests (LFT)
> - Thyroid function test (TFT2)
> 
> 
> I thought that the CD21 and CD7 tests were more to test progesterone levels?
> Or is this included in the full blood count?
> Or the menopause one?


I don't mind questions. =) I'm not a doctor or a nurse, though, so take my comments with a dose of common sense! 

Have they already done day 2/7/21 tests? AKA tests for FSH, LH and progesterone? It sounds like the Menopause screen checks for FSH, LH and Estrogen. It's not always common to test Estrogen especially in a young woman, as it is hard to interpret without knowing the context of her cycle. Hence tests are often timed to the start of menstruation, when FSH should be a certain range, slightly higher than LH, and also 7 days past ovulation, when Progesterone is expected to peak. 

For a menopausal women, however, who isn't ovulating, you'd expect to see a very high FSH indicating a low egg count, and for someone with PCOS, you might see an elevated LH compared to FSH in the follicular phase, and so on. You will find the results of these tests more useful if you schedule your blood work to be taken on the 2-5th day of your cycle. 

If your prolactin is high, you may not ovulate properly and they need to exclude that to diagnose you with any other sort of fertility problems. Similarly, Thyroid problems can disrupt ovulation. 

The rest are just typical work-ups for any person (not fertility related) and should come out normal.


----------



## maaybe2010

moxie08 said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Moxie can I ask you a question
> Seems as your our little scientist :amartass: O:)
> 
> (This is copied and pasted from a thread I made)
> 
> My doctor told me I was being sent for my bloods. . . . . .
> 
> On the forms it says -
> 
> - Full blood count (C)
> - Menopause screen (LFE)
> - Prolactin (PROL2)
> - Urea and Electrolytes (U&E) for GPS
> - Liver function tests (LFT)
> - Thyroid function test (TFT2)
> 
> 
> I thought that the CD21 and CD7 tests were more to test progesterone levels?
> Or is this included in the full blood count?
> Or the menopause one?
> 
> 
> I don't mind questions. =) I'm not a doctor or a nurse, though, so take my comments with a dose of common sense!
> 
> Have they already done day 2/7/21 tests? AKA tests for FSH, LH and progesterone? It sounds like the Menopause screen checks for FSH, LH and Estrogen. It's not always common to test Estrogen especially in a young woman, as it is hard to interpret without knowing the context of her cycle. Hence tests are often timed to the start of menstruation, when FSH should be a certain range, slightly higher than LH, and also 7 days past ovulation, when Progesterone is expected to peak.
> 
> For a menopausal women, however, who isn't ovulating, you'd expect to see a very high FSH indicating a low egg count, and for someone with PCOS, you might see an elevated LH compared to FSH in the follicular phase, and so on. You will find the results of these tests more useful if you schedule your blood work to be taken on the 2-5th day of your cycle.
> 
> If your prolactin is high, you may not ovulate properly and they need to exclude that to diagnose you with any other sort of fertility problems. Similarly, Thyroid problems can disrupt ovulation.
> 
> The rest are just typical work-ups for any person (not fertility related) and should come out normal.Click to expand...

Nope this was my first test.

Although the doctor, who was very nice bless her, didn't really seem to know what she was doing. . . 
Some of the stuff I was saying she was just starting back at me with a blank expression lol

And she got the wrong procedure for my OHs sperm analysis :dohh:

But yeah I asked if I these were bloods to test 2/7/21 tests and said that I was on CD18 and she was like well you've timed it really well then.

Then I said so it's ok to do the 21 first rather than start on the earlier cycle days and she was like yeah I'd prefere it if you did it that way round :wacko:


----------



## moxie08

Well she's not wrong! Progesterone is a way bigger indicator of ovulation than FSH/LH levels which are, in turn, way better than Estrogen. 

I love getting bloodwork done and can't wait for my hospital appt later this month so I can get a whole work up again. I've timed my appointment so it will be perfect for a FSH/LH test (2 days into AF). Any evidence I can get to prove I don't have PCOS!!

Of course, fingers crossed I'll be asking for bloodwork to confirm a pregnancy, but just in case... I'm covered both ways! :thumbup:


----------



## maaybe2010

moxie08 said:


> Well she's not wrong! Progesterone is a way bigger indicator of ovulation than FSH/LH levels which are, in turn, way better than Estrogen.
> 
> I love getting bloodwork done and can't wait for my hospital appt later this month so I can get a whole work up again. I've timed my appointment so it will be perfect for a FSH/LH test (2 days into AF). Any evidence I can get to prove I don't have PCOS!!
> 
> Of course, fingers crossed I'll be asking for bloodwork to confirm a pregnancy, but just in case... I'm covered both ways! :thumbup:

But she's not testing me for progesterone, is she?

I know what you mean, I'm like that.
I always want to know everythin is normal!

lol Hopefully it is a confirmation of pregnany!

xx


----------



## moxie08

I would call the office and verify that she didn't accidentally leave the progesterone ('day 21') test off the form. From your description of the conversation you had with her, it sounds like she intended to have it done. Better to ask!


----------



## maaybe2010

Yeah I was meant to call Monday before I had them done but then I don't have any credit on my phone :dohh: lol

I was gona call Friday for the results so maybe I should ask then?

xx


----------



## xnmd1

oh no I hope the aches arnt af comming after me! its the worst in my fingers and wrists and in my neck too. I've really not had much other af or preggo signs so I guess im left wondering for a couple days :(


----------



## maaybe2010

My OH's was 36.16 lol

xx


----------



## moxie08

xnmd1 said:


> oh no I hope the aches arnt af comming after me! its the worst in my fingers and wrists and in my neck too. I've really not had much other af or preggo signs so I guess im left wondering for a couple days :(

Your temps look very promising! It is very hard to tell the difference between a successful cycle and an unsuccessful cycle at this stage.

Vertical axis is Progesterone:


https://www.endotext.org/female/female13/figures13/figure4.gif

In rare instances it may be possible to tell when your corpus luteum has been 'rescued' by the fertilized egg (occurs after implantation) due to a dip in symptoms, but I would think this was near impossible for most women.

EDIT: just realized some people might not know the function of a corpus luteum. In this case, I'm referring to progesterone production. If your progesterone drops, you have menstruation and/or miscarry. If you don't implant in time to produce enough HCG to trigger more progesterone from the corpus luteum (until placental tissue can take over), you will menstruate and/or miscarry. Tubal problems can cause this, as the fertilized egg is delayed, but I suppose failed implantation is better than an ectopic pregnancy!


----------



## moxie08

maaybe2010 said:


> My OH's was 36.16 lol
> 
> xx

Mine is 98.4 F (36.8 C)! :happydance:
On the up and up.


----------



## maaybe2010

moxie08 said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> My OH's was 36.16 lol
> 
> xx
> 
> Mine is 98.4 F (36.8 C)! :happydance:
> On the up and up.Click to expand...

Gooood! :happydance:


----------



## cheekybint

Okay i took it, 36.9 at the moment lol


----------



## SBB

Haha you know this is going to be a daily occurence now don't you :D 

X x x


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB said:


> Haha you know this is going to be a daily occurence now don't you :D
> 
> X x x

Yerrrp!! :haha:


----------



## Baronessgogo

36.90! does this look good then for having O'd on monday?


----------



## moxie08

Baronessgogo said:


> 36.90! does this look good then for having O'd on monday?

I think we're in the same boat, Baronessgogo, with similar cycles this month! Judging by your previous cycle, looks like your temps can get a bit higher?


----------



## SBB

Looks like Monday to me baroness :D 

X x x


----------



## maaybe2010

I say Monday tooo :thumbup:


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh my you girls have got me temping too ;)))
I took a clearblue digi after the faint line today.... update and pic in announcements!!!! :)... don't want to jinx it but so SUPER excited!!


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB your chart's looking good hun :)


----------



## SBB

Thanks maaybe! Praying for a temp at least as high tomorrow. X x x


----------



## cheekybint

wishingforbub said:


> Oh my you girls have got me temping too ;)))
> I took a clearblue digi after the faint line today.... update and pic in announcements!!!! :)... don't want to jinx it but so SUPER excited!!

Congratulations !! :D :D


----------



## moxie08

wishingforbub said:


> Oh my you girls have got me temping too ;)))
> I took a clearblue digi after the faint line today.... update and pic in announcements!!!! :)... don't want to jinx it but so SUPER excited!!

Very cool. =)


----------



## Baronessgogo

congrats :D


----------



## Baronessgogo

SBB im being a bit nosy here, i read somewhere on this thread that you were taking soy because it is natures clomid, well what actually is clomid?


----------



## SBB

Clomid is an anti estrogen that tricks your brain into ovulating basically. I ovulate late in my cycle, around CD36 sometimes later, so docs prescribed it for me. This is my first cycle I Ov'd CD18 :D

It's also prescribed to people who don't ovulate at all, and usually it gets them ovulating. It can also improve egg quality if that's an issue. 

My doc told me it increases the likelihood of twins from 1 in 80 to 1 in 10 :D

x x x


----------



## Baronessgogo

Thank you, i have seen it mentioned on here a few times, but never actually know what it was.


----------



## maaybe2010

Ladiiies :)

Would you look at the costume I put on my second post :haha:

https://www.babyandbump.com/general-chatter/311287-couples-fancy-dress.html

Isn't it good? :)


----------



## Baronessgogo

I love the plug one :)


----------



## xnmd1

i like the plug in one although i've seen it done before, it's cute :)


----------



## xnmd1

oh and a tad of subject but i'm very excited and have to share..
i purchased a gorgeous dark brown leather dual reclining sofa today, it's amazing. regular $1299 for only $299! (i work at leon's furniture thus the discount) .. so excited. it's being deliver tomorrow at 8 am. i can not WAIT to get this old junk out of my house and bring in the gorgeous leather :)


----------



## maaybe2010

xnmd1 said:


> oh and a tad of subject but i'm very excited and have to share..
> i purchased a gorgeous dark brown leather dual reclining sofa today, it's amazing. regular $1299 for only $299! (i work at leon's furniture thus the discount) .. so excited. it's being deliver tomorrow at 8 am. i can not WAIT to get this old junk out of my house and bring in the gorgeous leather :)

lol we need new wardrobes

Although we had an argument over which ones to get earlier and I near cried. . . :haha:
I think that's just AF making her way over though!


----------



## xnmd1

maybe its the pregnancy horomones making you cry!


----------



## SBB

maaybe2010 said:


> lol we need new wardrobes
> 
> Although we had an argument over which ones to get earlier and I near cried. . . :haha:
> I think that's just AF making her way over though!

Were they from Ikea by any chance? Couples _always_ argue about Ikea!! 

:dohh:

x x x 

PS I like the plug!


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> lol we need new wardrobes
> 
> Although we had an argument over which ones to get earlier and I near cried. . . :haha:
> I think that's just AF making her way over though!
> 
> Were they from Ikea by any chance? Couples _always_ argue about Ikea!!
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> x x x
> 
> PS I like the plug!Click to expand...

YESSS!!! :rofl:


----------



## maaybe2010

xnmd1 said:


> maybe its the pregnancy horomones making you cry!

Oooh I like your thinking :winkwink:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: I knew it!! I never take OH when I go to ikea... He doesn't have the patience for it! There's always couples screaming at each other about something crazy! :dohh:

X x x


----------



## maaybe2010

Pmsl!

I'm the one with no patience :haha:

EDIT: I didn't need to tell you that though did I!! lol

xx


----------



## xnmd1

lol no ikea around here. i'm at the biggest furniture store in canada. couples don't fight too often there, our customer is ALWAYS right and if you ask for litterally ANYTHING - you get it!
its sooo crazy i could tell you millions of stories! & I didn't know what you meant by wardrobes.. being canadian and all, i thought you meant new clothing!!


----------



## maaybe2010

xnmd1 said:


> lol no ikea around here. i'm at the biggest furniture store in canada. couples don't fight too often there, our customer is ALWAYS right and if you ask for litterally ANYTHING - you get it!
> its sooo crazy i could tell you millions of stories! &* I didn't know what you meant by wardrobes.. being canadian and all, i thought you meant new clothing!!*

:haha:

I think for you it's closet?
Where you hang clothes? :flower:

xx


----------



## xnmd1

lol its a dresser or a bureau .. closets are for hanging clothes too but are built right into your house


----------



## maaybe2010

Hummm. . . 

I searched them on google :haha:
I'm sure it's definatley a closet, I don't think all houses have them built in over here . . 

Search wardrobe or built in wardrobe in google images lol

xx


----------



## xnmd1

its not quite like that but similar. closets go into the wall like a little room though, those look like they come out. some people even have walk in closets where they hang all their clothes. alot of dressers you just fold your clothes and put them in drawers, but some have big doors that open up and you can hang your clothes inside. i think its all similar :)


----------



## xnmd1

AHA! look up armoire! that is what we have that you can hang clothes in!


----------



## maaybe2010

Yeah some of them (armoires) are much more like our wardrobes! :haha:


----------



## xnmd1

lol, i never would have known you were talking about furniture if you didn't say you were at ikea. i was wondering what it had to do with my new sofa hehe


----------



## Snugggs

Hi Ladies :hi:

Wondered if someone fancies having a perv at my chart. I was soooo optimistic at the dip @10dpo, but still no sign of AF and numerous bfn's ... should i still be optimistic... honesty please! :flower:


----------



## moxie08

Snugggs said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> Wondered if someone fancies having a perv at my chart. I was soooo optimistic at the dip @10dpo, but still no sign of AF and numerous bfn's ... should i still be optimistic... honesty please! :flower:

I'm sorry, Snugggs. :hugs: They look like classic anovulatory charts with breakthrough bleeding due to estrogen building up the lining. Well, your other chart definitely is, but this one is turning out to be the same. Check out my chart, which shows a similar effect but in greater speed. My body struggled to ovulate at least twice before it effectively ovulated. I can tell because of the dips in temperature corresponding with an improvement in cervical mucus plus an improved 'barely positive' on an OPK. You will have a sustained temperature rise (in most conditions) after ovulating. It is very difficult to achieve a healthy pregnancy without it (not impossible! just difficult).

I can completely understand the difficulties in interpreting your chart as luteal phase or not, and sometimes you really don't know until there is an outcome (menstruation or :bfp:). Multiple patches of fertile CM are often a clue that you are having problems ovulating. So is spotting (breakthrough bleeding). So are multiple positive OPKs.

Back to your chart!
It is still possible to ovulate a good egg this month. Sometimes what happens is the LH doesn't surge enough to release the egg, so the body tries several times. If it happens too late, the egg isn't good enough to produce a viable pregnancy. If it doesn't burst at all, you might develop cystic ovaries, which can be seen in ultrasounds. 

I would make it a priority to talk to your doctor to get (at least) some basic bloodwork and an ultrasound. There are (non-fertility) health concerns about things like Poly-cystic Ovarian Syndrome, like the insulin resistance for example which can put you at much greater risk for developing diabetes. Meanwhile, there are natural things you can do to promote ovulation, including changing your diet to include more fruit/veg and less refined carbs, taking 80 to 120g of soya isoflavones from day 3-7 of your cycle, and so on. 

Please note, taking any supplements, even multivitamins, can come with risk, so if you are concerned, always talk to a doctor or pharmacist.


----------



## moxie08

My temp is right on target at 97.6. And that was taken early (3:45 am) as well!

How about you guys? Predictions right?


----------



## SBB

:nope: look at mine :cry: 

I woke at 6.30 and it was just 36.46, then tossed and turned a little and went back to sleep til 7.45 and it was 36.65... Which one do you think I should use? Either way it's not looking good... 

Still got the brown spotting so I'm not feeling good now... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Yours is looking good :D 

X x x


----------



## moxie08

SBB said:


> :nope: look at mine :cry:
> 
> I woke at 6.30 and it was just 36.46, then tossed and turned til 7.45 and it was 36.65... Which one do you think I should use? Either way it's not looking good...
> 
> Still got the brown spotting so I'm not feeling good now...
> 
> X x x

Oh no! :-( It is starting to look more like your non-pregnancy cycle, but anything could happen. The CL can still be rescued. Remember what I said about a 'dip' before a further jump in temps? At 9 DPO, there's still time for that! In fact, judging by your other cycles that's about when it happens. I'm still hopeful for you!! It's still promising.


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB said:


> :nope: look at mine :cry:
> 
> I woke at 6.30 and it was just 36.46, then tossed and turned til 7.45 and it was 36.65... Which one do you think I should use? Either way it's not looking good...
> 
> Still got the brown spotting so I'm not feeling good now...
> 
> X x x

Oh SBB :hugs:

You chart stiill looks ok to me though!
I've seen plenty pregnancy ones with dips all the way up to AF


----------



## maaybe2010

My temp went up today so i took a test :dohh:
Big Fat NEGATIVE! :nope:

Although if I did have implantation then it's still too early?

Oh and on my chart it's in as 36.66 but the temp I actually took was 36.72 I was reeeeally happy like :happydance:
Until my OH told me I took it on the second alarm not the first. . . 
(After I'd done the test might I add!) Half an hour apart so I used a corrector xx


----------



## Baronessgogo

Well my temp is down this morning, seems like it wasn't O after all, oh well, gotta keep trying.


----------



## SBB

Thanks girls, I've changed my 6dpo temp to the one I took at the proper time, not that it'll make any difference of course... Just looks better! 

Maaybe yours is looking great! How many points has FF given you? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Baronessgogo said:


> Well my temp is down this morning, seems like it wasn't O after all, oh well, gotta keep trying.

Mine usually rises then dips straight after Ov so you never know :D 

X x x


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB said:


> Thanks girls, I've changed my 6dpo temp to the one I took at the proper time, not that it'll make any difference of course... Just looks better!
> 
> Maaybe yours is looking great! How many points has FF given you?
> 
> X x x

I don't think they've given me any points :shrug:
Although I probably just can't see them, where would they be? lol

xx


----------



## SBB

Near the bottom. Actually you may not get it it might just be a paid for thing... 

X x x


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB said:


> Baronessgogo said:
> 
> 
> Well my temp is down this morning, seems like it wasn't O after all, oh well, gotta keep trying.
> 
> Mine usually rises then dips straight after Ov so you never know :D
> 
> X x xClick to expand...

I don't think all is lost Baronessgogo could just be a general dip, some of the pregnancy charts on FF are all over th eplace!
Dips and rises all over the shop lol

xx


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB said:


> Near the bottom. Actually you may not get it it might just be a paid for thing...
> 
> X x x

Nooooooo!!!! :dohh:

i just tried to register gain 
and it said this "We only allow one membership per person and per computer."
:growlmad:

My OH has a Mac I could maybe use?
But I dunno if I've already been on FF on there?

Arggh, I wona know my points :haha:


----------



## SBB

Maaybe it would only be one more thing for you to obsess over so perhaps it's good you don't have it :haha: 

X x x


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB said:


> Maaybe it would only be one more thing for you to obsess over so perhaps it's good you don't have it :haha:
> 
> X x x

It won't let me register anyway! :haha:


----------



## SBB

maaybe2010 said:


> i just tried to register gain
> and it said this "We only allow one membership per person and per computer."
> :growlmad:
> 
> My OH has a Mac I could maybe use?
> But I dunno if I've already been on FF on there?
> 
> Arggh, I wona know my points :haha:

You're crazy!! I shouldn't have mentioned it! It adds up your symptoms and temp pattern etc as you go through the cycle and then tells you how many points you have out of 100. I have 31 or something now, I had 75 by the end of last cycle. If you have over 80 you are quite likely to be pregnant. It also tells you the % of pregnancy charts that had your symptoms at your dpo (eg, today I put creamy CM, it says 27.9% of pregnancy charts had this at 9dpo) 

You could just pay for it it doesn't cost that much :D 

x x x 

Less than an Ikea wardrobe/armoire/closet/bureau :haha: 

x x x


----------



## moxie08

I'll give you each points out of 100. ;-) Save a few pennies.

Maaybe2010, you have 74.
SBB, you have 56.
I have 21.
Baronessgogo, you have 19.

FX, my semi-random allocation of numbers all go up. ;)


----------



## maaybe2010

No you shouldn't have mentioned it! :haha:
Although I don't really chart CM, I don't think I have any!! :wacko:
So I'd probably get a low score anyway. . and cry lol!

My OH would go mad if I payed for it :nope:

xx


----------



## maaybe2010

Why thank you Moxie, 74 isn't half bad :smug:

:haha:


----------



## SBB

moxie08 said:


> SBB, you have 56.

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:D


----------



## Baronessgogo

aww iv 19 :)

How much does the full version of FF cost anyway?


----------



## SBB

I think it's $40 for ages... can't remember but it wasn't _that_ much... 

BTW I tested this morning. BFN of course :cry: don't know why I bothered... 

x x x


----------



## Baronessgogo

SBB said:


> I think it's $40 for ages... can't remember but it wasn't _that_ much...
> 
> BTW I tested this morning. BFN of course :cry: don't know why I bothered...
> 
> x x x

Aww :hugs: its nowhere near the time you are meant to test tho is it? im sorry im new to this and don't know much.


----------



## SBB

No I'm only 9dpo, so far too early! But people do get bfps at 9dpo or earlier... I think the average for a +hpt is 13.6 dpo 

X x x


----------



## Baronessgogo

I am learning so much already :)


----------



## SBB

My CD21 progesterone was 47 - that's good right??!! :D 

x x x x


----------



## xnmd1

Ive got 62!. took my temp this morning, it was 98.70, down 0.1 from yesterday but i woke up an hour early


----------



## cheekybint

maaybe2010 said:


> Yeah some of them (armoires) are much more like our wardrobes! :haha:

So that's what an armoire is!! My MIL is bringing one back from Australia with her, and I had no idea what she was talking about!


----------



## xnmd1

cheekybint said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah some of them (armoires) are much more like our wardrobes! :haha:
> 
> So that's what an armoire is!! My MIL is bringing one back from Australia with her, and I had no idea what she was talking about!Click to expand...

haha well when maaybe said she needed a new wardrobe i thought she had to go clothes shopping - untill she said she was at ikea!


----------



## cheekybint

Well it's taken me ages to catch up on all the posts since last night and all i can remember is the conversation about wardrobes/closets/armoires!

My temp dropped a little this morning, but on the whole it's all lower than previous cycles anyway


----------



## xnmd1

i had to catch up this morning too & i woke up much earlier than usuall. i think moxie should pop by and interpret your chart for you as she is the expert


----------



## SBB

your chart looks fine cheeky, it's only slightly lower than the other cycles and you're only 5 dpo :D 

x x x


----------



## cheekybint

Yeah i've no concerns at the moment, wait till this time next week then you'll see me in full obsession mode!!


----------



## xnmd1

and speaking of armoires, i can not get my sofa delivered this morning as it is an "associate purchase" and need to be approved by home office, then have not done it yet :(


----------



## xnmd1

SBB! just looking at the april testing thread! didn't know you were due to test the same day as me! :)


----------



## SBB

xnmd1 said:


> SBB! just looking at the april testing thread! didn't know you were due to test the same day as me! :)

:happydance: 

Well I'll blatantly test before then! That's when AF is due - will you test before? 

x x x


----------



## xnmd1

AF is due the 20th for me my cycles always 28 days, but according to my chart that would give me a 17 day LP .. so i'm wondering if i just Ov'd early this month OR if i always have a long LP as ive never charted before

Edit: so i', sure i'll test before, if i ever get to the store behind OH's back! hehe


----------



## SBB

you prob just Ov'd early... CD11 is quite early to OV 

x x x


----------



## xnmd1

SBB said:


> you prob just Ov'd early... CD11 is quite early to OV
> 
> x x x

i know i thought it very strange .. this is my 4th cycle off BCP though, and first one i've had EWCM, so maybe AF is really due in like.. TWO DAYS :nope:
my natural cycles may actually be short.. i remember back when I was a teenage and not on the pill i used to have 21 day cycles!!!


----------



## SBB

so has anyone taken their temp yet?! 

I have :D 

It was 36.65 or something, then I used my other thermometer which said 37.1, so I thought one must be faulty so thought I'd do both at the same time and got 37.1 and 37.06

WTF?! I can see why you have to take your temp as soon as you wake up, it varies so much! 

x x x


----------



## cheekybint

Haha i did that the other day with 2 thermometers, OH thought i'd gone mad!

Not taken mine again yet today. Been a good girl and started on the ironing GRR whilst watching New Moon YEY

I'll probably take it when i take the ironing up stairs lol


----------



## Baronessgogo

Im not taking my temp today, it got my hopes up last night :(


----------



## cheekybint

I've not taken mine today but only because i've not been upstairs lol

Your chart does still look pre-ov Baronessgogo, maybe you're going to have a late one this month. Do you know when you usually ovulate?


----------



## Baronessgogo

I haven't got a clue, im only on my 3rd month off BCP and 1st month properly temping


----------



## cheekybint

Well looking at the temps at the end of your last cycle and those at the beginning of this one i'd say that you're still waiting to O, and hopefully very soon!


----------



## moxie08

I'm jealous of all of you with nice charts! I'm just not feeling it this month. Something is going on down there but I dare not guess or test. FF is having a laugh now, putting the red dotted line anytime it feels like.

Baronessgogo and I are going to continue to play ping-pong over here. *sulks*

I'm freezing!!


----------



## cheekybint

Yeah FF kept moving my O day around each time i put in a new day's temperature. I over rided it in the end

It's been doing that for a couple of months now, i'm sure they've change the protocol under which it decides on ovulation


----------



## moxie08

96.2! No wonder I'm shivering! I hope it's because all of my blood is being redirected to my uterus. :grr: ;)

(35.6 C)


----------



## SBB

Moxie I hope tomorrows temp makes it all clear :D 

I'm freezing too.... Haven't taken my temp this evening! 

X x x


----------



## xnmd1

aw guys. i hope your temps go back up! i will be back on tomorrow i have a pregnant friend over (31 weeks along) so i get to sit here and be jealous all day hehe


----------



## SBB

I've got more red blood spotting tonight :cry: 

X x x


----------



## xnmd1

whats with the spotting SBB, strange. this is the 3rd time that i read, hmm


----------



## SBB

Dunno Hun, I had it last cycle too and I had a chemical then... So not sure whether to see it as good or bad really.... Probably bad :nope: 

X x x


----------



## xnmd1

could be good though maybe just implant bleed, long as there's not lots of it. small amounts of blood take a while to leave the body so it may just be a little leaving your body at a time.
i hope everything is well


----------



## SBB

Thank Hun hope so too 
Hopefully we'll all get our bfps! 

X x x


----------



## xnmd1

i sure hope we all do!! this could certainly be it for you.. will know in a couple days. your only 9 dpo right.. it would be more likly for your bleeding to be IB than a chemical i think


----------



## moxie08

Oh no, SBB! :-( Do you think the additional spotting may have something to do with the clomid you took this cycle?

xnmd1, your chart continues to look good!

My temp dropped this morning. First time I didn't wake up at 3-4, too! I think I give up this month. :-( I really don't know whether to blame the faulty thermometer, the soy, or just me! I put an override into FF for my temps, assuming I ovulated on the last (Slightly Stronger) positive. 

Do any of you girls get tightness/cramps continued around and after ovulation? Mine are almost always on the left side, like only that ovary ever does anything! I'm going to ask the fertility specialist about this.


----------



## SBB

Hey moxie, That temp looks fine, that's what your chart did last cycle, mine usually dips after ov... 

Yep I get those cramps you're talking about, mine are usually on the right, sometimes left. I think one of your ovaries normally does all the work, the other is like a back up.... 

My temp went up a bit today, thank god! I don't know if it's the clomid I haven't heard anyone else say about that as a side effect, I'll look in the leaflet though... 

X x x


----------



## moxie08

SBB said:


> Hey moxie, That temp looks fine, that's what your chart did last cycle, mine usually dips after ov...
> 
> Yep I get those cramps you're talking about, mine are usually on the right, sometimes left. I think one of your ovaries normally does all the work, the other is like a back up....
> 
> My temp went up a bit today, thank god! I don't know if it's the clomid I haven't heard anyone else say about that as a side effect, I'll look in the leaflet though...
> 
> X x x


Not just last cycle -- last time my body tried to ovulate (day 12) it also did it! I don't like being the 1 in 50. :wacko: I found my old thermometer and can't remember why I stopped using it, so I'm going to try the 2 in 1 trick tonight to test them!

If Clomid increases the estrogen output it is possible you might have spotting as a side effect, but I am with xnmd1 -- implantation bleeding, FX!


----------



## SBB

Oooh I hope so :D but don't want to get my hopes up... Just did a test, bfn... But till early... 

Lol I did 2 in the mouth this am as well, the 1dp one said 37.0! 

I'll have a proper look at your charts when I'm on computer, it's too hard on phone! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Actually just to add I took estrogen tablets cd10-15 to increase CM so they could cause spotting too I guess... 

X x x


----------



## Baronessgogo

SBB i really hope its the IB for you, il keep my fingers crossed.

My temp went up again this morning, i feel like i shouldn't post here because i know now that im not actually on my 2WW.


----------



## SBB

Thanks hun. We Dont mind you posting here :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Baroness depending on your temps over the next 2 days I'd say ov could be cd13

X x x


----------



## Baronessgogo

aww thank you :)


----------



## moxie08

I agree with SBB, let's see what the next few temps are like, Baronessgogo!

And just to placate myself, I looked at all the erratic BBT pregnancy charts and nearly all of them had a fallback on 3-4 dpo! Then again, so did the ovulatory non-pregnancy cycles. ;-) It's fascinating actually. I'll have to think about what it might be. On many it seems to correlate to the last bit of fertile mucus. But, I wonder if it has to do with progesterone being balanced by increasing estrogen.


----------



## SBB

Wow Moxie that's just way over my head - I wouldn't have a clue!! 

Where's Maaybe I need to stalk! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Ooh Maaybe's put her temp in it's looking good!! 

x x x


----------



## Baronessgogo

Yep moxie you have lost me there.


----------



## SBB

ok, so I did the IC hpt this morning, looked at it quickly then went back to bed. When I came back to it about half an hour later there was a line... I had done 2nd MU in a pot (nice!) so I dipped an FRER... And - faint faint faint line! I just did another IC, different type and that's got a line too! 

They are all super faint, and it's a bit too much like last month for my liking - but still - exciting!! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...0dpo-frer-ic-have-look-me-please-x-x-x-x.html

x x x


----------



## moxie08

*hugs*

that's great, SBB!!! It must be hard right now b/c of your last chemical, but every baby starts with a faint line. I really hope this one is yours!


----------



## ACLIO

Sbb :dust::dust::dust::dust:-


----------



## SBB

Thanks you guys you're the best :hugs: 

I really really hope so but def not getting hopes up til Wednesday at least.... It's too much can I just sleep til then!? 

If they don't get any darker over the next couple of days I'll be gutted :nope: 

x x x


----------



## cheekybint

SBB!! Fantastic news :D

I'll keep everything crossed for the next DARKER BFP! 

Can you put an order in for one for me too please :D


----------



## SBB

Thanks cheeky! Of course you've all got one coming! :D 

x x x


----------



## xnmd1

OMG SBB! i see it! ahhhh i'm sooo happy!!


----------



## SBB

Ah thank you sweetie :D

x x x x

:dust:


----------



## cheekybint

Oh forgot to say, no change to my temp today, well nothing significant. I only use a one decimal place thermometer so it's never 100% exact anyway! It's either up by a little or down by a little on yesterday lol

I keep meaning to buy a 2 decimal place thermometer but keep thinking it'll be a waste of money lol


----------



## SBB

charts still looking good cheeky :D

x x x


----------



## xnmd1

my temp is the same as well today as well cheeky. must bette than a drop.
& SBB kee[ showing us those tests , fx'd they will get darker, but i'm sure they will you are only 10 dpo


----------



## Baronessgogo

SBB i see the line, thats great :)


----------



## xnmd1

SBB made me so excited i want to run to the store and buy a test NOW but of course i have to leave for work in a few


----------



## SBB

Thanks Baroness :D 

xnmd your chart is looking great :D 

x x x


----------



## xnmd1

I hope so.
I mentioned last night that my friend who was pregnant was spending a night here because her OH had to go away for work. 
Anyways we were talking about 2 girls we knew, who have both announced they were TTC. Neither one has finished highschool, both live with their parents, both are jobless. My friend was talking about what a disaster it would be if they actually had a baby. she then says to me " You and Dan have ben together a long time and have a good relationship and youve both got good jobs and a nice home .. you guys should have a baby! that would be great!"
:dohh: i think i just stared at her for a second and then was like oh i don't know we havn't talked about it ...... I don't want to announce i'm TTC and then have it not happen :( she stunned me though. i didn't know how to react.

Edit: & SBB, soon as i saw you got your faint BFP I overlayed our charts hehe I hope we can all soon follow you out of TWW and into first tri


----------



## SBB

Yeh I play it down in front of friends, they all think I'll never have kids lol - but I don't want everyone asking me every 5 minutes and adding to the pressure, or being disappointed when it doesn't happen... 

You could talk to just her about it, and say you don't want anyone else to know? Only if you do actually want her to know of course! 

x x x


----------



## moxie08

Yes, I don't talk about TTC at all to anyone. It only came up with a local friend when she and her DH talked about their miscarriages (and subsequent pregnancy). Until that point I didn't even post on boards like these though I read them often.


It was easier to pretend nothing was wrong and we weren't 'really trying' therefore not 'really failing' ... and that feeling would be 100000000x worse if I had people IRL asking me all the time for updates.


----------



## xnmd1

I hear ya. id much rather wait til I know I've got a viable pregnancy and then surprise everryone


----------



## xnmd1

I don't want to tell her though as this is now my 4th cycle trying , which isn't long .. but she concieved her first cycle off bcp and was preg the cycle before as well but had a chemical after only missing one pill 
she's great to talk to though I ask her millions if questions .
she had no symptoms at all 'til 7 weeks, didn't find out til 8 weeks . so the no symptoms thing for her has been keeping me optomistic in this symptoms free TWW


----------



## cheekybint

I made the big mistake of telling people :(

Obviously because of the reversal my close family and friends knew, however I'm crap at keeping my secrets and so nearly everyone i know now knows. Trouble is i get the same questions and comments every time "are you pregnant yet?" "oh it takes time, it'll happen" "You need to relax and not try so hard" blah blah blah

LIKE I DON'T ALREADY KNOW ALL THIS!

My own fault anyway for telling them lol

Since we started trying i've a cousin who's almost full term and a sister who's half way through. I've not even got to 4 weeks pregnant yet! Grr

I might be grumpy today lol


----------



## moxie08

This is driving me crazy! All my symptoms have been perfectly patterned from day 12, complete with the anxiety and aching joints and nighttime shivers, putting me at 10 dpo. I'm testing tomorrow! I know I said the 19th, but I'm testing tomorrow. Screw the broken thermometer and the indecisive OPKs.


----------



## SBB

Ooooh Moxie imagine if that +OPK is positive because you're preggers not because you're ovulating :D 

x x x


----------



## SBB

cheekybint said:


> I made the big mistake of telling people :(
> 
> Obviously because of the reversal my close family and friends knew, however I'm crap at keeping my secrets and so nearly everyone i know now knows. Trouble is i get the same questions and comments every time "are you pregnant yet?" "oh it takes time, it'll happen" "You need to relax and not try so hard" blah blah blah
> 
> LIKE I DON'T ALREADY KNOW ALL THIS!
> 
> My own fault anyway for telling them lol
> 
> Since we started trying i've a cousin who's almost full term and a sister who's half way through. I've not even got to 4 weeks pregnant yet! Grr
> 
> I might be grumpy today lol

Yeh this is why I didn't tell anyone, I know my family would be great, but extremely annoying! My dad would blatantly ask me every 5 minutes if I was pregnant, ok, if anything was wrong blah blah blah... 

I also wanted to surprise my family as (hopefully, unless my brother has accidentally got someone up the duff in the last few weeks!!) I'll be the first to give my parents a grandchild and my grandparents a great grandchild :D 

God that must drive you mad cheeky everyone telling you to relax etc! I'd punch them :grr:

x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

Hi Ladies O:)

Been away the past day as my bloody laptop broke and I get banned from BnB every time I try to log onto a different computor :growlmad:

Any SBB A HUUUUUGE CONTRATULATIONS!!! :happydance:
I hope it keep getting darker for you sweetie :flower:

I'm not very hopefull with my FF
It's only given me 45 points

On another note. . .
I just had my first car crash about an hour ago :(
I'm gutted and can't stop shaking. . .
I've only been driving about 6 months :nope:
And it was my fault.


----------



## SBB

Hey Maaybe I was wondering where you were! 

I've only got 46 points on FF too :D - it doesn't go up til right near the end from what I remember from last month. I really think your chart looks fab! 

Thanks hun I hope they get darker, praying it's not just another chemical.... Only time will tell... 

Ah hun are you ok? Don't worry, I know it's really awful and you'll be shaken up but it will be ok... Accidents happen. Big :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB said:


> Hey Maaybe I was wondering where you were!
> 
> I've only got 46 points on FF too :D - it doesn't go up til right near the end from what I remember from last month. I really think your chart looks fab!
> 
> Thanks hun I hope they get darker, praying it's not just another chemical.... Only time will tell...
> 
> Ah hun are you ok? Don't worry, I know it's really awful and you'll be shaken up but it will be ok... Accidents happen. Big :hugs:
> 
> x x x

Yeah I was reading the board but couldn't log in to write anything :haha:

Thanks hun, I'm wondering (hoping) it's because I don't really chart CM I try to but :wacko: lol

I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you hun!
You deserve a sticky!! :hugs:

What has your OH said? :)

Yeah I'm ok, I feel really stupid :(
And I was useless!
My OH had to get it sorted out, lucky he paid him £200 there and then rather than going through my insurance.

And 2bh it wasn't that bad . . .
I've got a big dent in my passenger back end :dohh:
And he's got scratches on his front driver bumper.

But it could of been a lot worse . . .. O:)


----------



## SBB

Oh hun you did the right thing giving him some money there and then, it takes forever to come off your insurance and it will cost you more than £200 to have a claim against you in future... Don't feel silly no one can be a perfect driver... I drove into the back of someone once at some traffic lights when I was about 20, he got out to have a go at me but I just smiled and said sorry and he got back in and drove off :D 

OH is happy, I think he's just pleased his sperm works lol!! Playing it down though because I'm worried it'll just be another chemical so we said we won't get excited til 14dpo which is Tuesday - seems forever! 

Did you test today hun? :shrug: 

x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB said:


> Oh hun you did the right thing giving him some money there and then, it takes forever to come off your insurance and it will cost you more than £200 to have a claim against you in future... Don't feel silly no one can be a perfect driver... I drove into the back of someone once at some traffic lights when I was about 20, he got out to have a go at me but I just smiled and said sorry and he got back in and drove off :D
> 
> OH is happy, I think he's just pleased his sperm works lol!! Playing it down though because I'm worried it'll just be another chemical so we said we won't get excited til 14dpo which is Tuesday - seems forever!
> 
> Did you test today hun? :shrug:
> 
> x x x

:haha:

Yeah I understand, I think I'd be on edge for months! lol

No not today, AF is due tomorrow so I'll be doing it then :thumbup:
Although I'm not getting my hopes up.

I'm thinking that because I OV'd on day 16, I'll give myself two extra days after AF is late to consider myself 'Officialy' late. I mean I could normally OV on CD14 so :shrug: lol

xx


----------



## SBB

Yeh I guess with first month charting you don't know for sure what's what... :shrug:

Fingers crossed for the morning :D

x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## xnmd1

OMG just took a test .. BFP! test line as dark as control line! can't post a pic right now as mom is visiting for the night and don't wanna tell anyone til its for real , will update tomorrow

freaking out right now


----------



## maaybe2010

Congrats hun :hugs:

This must be a lucky thread I started here :winkwink:

xx


----------



## SBB

Wow that's amazing congrats!! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## cheekybint

Congratulations xnmd1!!!

Sorry to hear about the accident maaybe, glad you're okay :)

How you feeling SBB? Have you been tempted to do anymore tests today?


----------



## maaybe2010

cheekybint said:


> Congratulations xnmd1!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the accident maaybe, glad you're okay :)
> 
> How you feeling SBB? Have you been tempted to do anymore tests today?

Thanks hun O:)

Sur I'll be laughing about it in a few weeks! :flower:


----------



## xnmd1

im pretty much crapping lol trying to act normal in front of mom


----------



## xnmd1

this is a lucky thread.. your BFP is next maaybe


----------



## maaybe2010

xnmd1 said:


> this is a lucky thread.. your BFP is next maaybe

Aww thanks hun!
:hugs:

I do hope so O:)


----------



## SBB

Hey cheeky I've done 5 today lol! Think I'll just do one or two tomorrow and every day lol !! Just worried they won't get any darker, but there's nothing I can do, they either will or they won't :shrug: 

My legs really ache again today... No idea if that's a symptom! 
X x x


----------



## aragornlover8

SBB said:


> Hey cheeky I've done 5 today lol! Think I'll just do one or two tomorrow and every day lol !! Just worried they won't get any darker, but there's nothing I can do, they either will or they won't :shrug:
> 
> My legs really ache again today... No idea if that's a symptom!
> X x x

I think achey legs are a symptom, actually. Fx'd for you that the line gets darker! :hugs:


----------



## aragornlover8

Maaybe, your temps are looking really good! (From what I know about temps :p ).


----------



## maaybe2010

Aragorn :)

How're you hun?

xx


----------



## SBB

Thanks aragorn! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## maaybe2010

aragornlover8 said:


> Maaybe, your temps are looking really good! (From what I know about temps :p ).

Thanks hun O:)


I'm hoping to join these lovely ladies with their :bfp:s very sooon !


----------



## dreamofabean

maaybe your chart looks great!!x


----------



## maaybe2010

dreamofabean said:


> maaybe your chart looks great!!x

Eeeee thank you bab :)


----------



## aragornlover8

maaybe2010 said:


> Aragorn :)
> 
> How're you hun?
> 
> xx

I'm doing well. Finally in the 2ww! It's exciting and excruciating all at the same time.

Oh! And sorry to be peeking at this thread when I have no chart at which to perv :haha:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Ok so admittedly i shouldn't have been in here, i was here too early, got a positive OPK today so im assuming tomorrow i will be on 1dpo. I apologise for my confused ramblings


----------



## cstars124

You ladies can analyze my chart if you'd like...

It's all over the place. :(

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/298f16


----------



## moxie08

xnmd1 -- that's amazing news!! What a great surprise!! I hope all of your luck extends to us when we're due for AF. =) 

Sorry to hear about your accident, Maaybe2010. I know how shaky you can feel after things like that. :-/ I think your :bfp: is next, though -- are you testing with IC or FRER?


----------



## SBB

cstars124 said:


> You ladies can analyze my chart if you'd like...
> 
> It's all over the place. :(
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/298f16

I just did I replied on your thread :D 
 
X x x


----------



## cstars124

Just saw it. Thanks! :)


----------



## maaybe2010

aragornlover8 said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Aragorn :)
> 
> How're you hun?
> 
> xx
> 
> I'm doing well. Finally in the 2ww! It's exciting and excruciating all at the same time.
> 
> Oh! And sorry to be peeking at this thread when I have no chart at which to perv :haha:Click to expand...

2ww :happydance:
Or not :haha:

Oh no don't be silly O:)

How many DPO are you bab?

:hugs:

xx


----------



## maaybe2010

Baronessgogo said:


> Ok so admittedly i shouldn't have been in here, i was here too early, got a positive OPK today so im assuming tomorrow i will be on 1dpo. I apologise for my confused ramblings

1dpo tomorrow?
I hope you've been :sex: lots :haha:

xx



moxie08 said:


> xnmd1 -- that's amazing news!! What a great surprise!! I hope all of your luck extends to us when we're due for AF. =)
> 
> *Sorry to hear about your accident, Maaybe2010. I know how shaky you can feel after things like that. :-/ I think your  is next, though -- are you testing with IC or FRER?*

Thanks hun O:)
I felt like a right idiot and if my OH hadn't of been in the car I really don't know what I would of done :dohh:

I do hope sooo :)
IC's


xx


----------



## moxie08

Baronessgogo said:


> Ok so admittedly i shouldn't have been in here, i was here too early, got a positive OPK today so im assuming tomorrow i will be on 1dpo. I apologise for my confused ramblings

Yay! We knew it was imminent! No need to apologise for anything. It's a free-for-all chart-perving. 



cstars124, how do you feel about your chart? It's already very different from your previous ones! Have you been ill recently or was your room very hot? You've only just passed your coverline of previous ovulatory cycles, so it seems like you just ovulated.


----------



## Baronessgogo

maaybe2010 said:


> Baronessgogo said:
> 
> 
> Ok so admittedly i shouldn't have been in here, i was here too early, got a positive OPK today so im assuming tomorrow i will be on 1dpo. I apologise for my confused ramblings
> 
> 1dpo tomorrow?
> I hope you've been :sex: lots :haha:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I have been taking advantage of the situation yes :blush:


----------



## maaybe2010

cstars124 said:


> You ladies can analyze my chart if you'd like...
> 
> It's all over the place. :(
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/298f16

Er, wow!
I think your chart looks amazing hun :thumbup:

:hugs:



moxie08 said:


> Baronessgogo said:
> 
> 
> Ok so admittedly i shouldn't have been in here, i was here too early, got a positive OPK today so im assuming tomorrow i will be on 1dpo. I apologise for my confused ramblings
> 
> Yay! We knew it was imminent! No need to apologise for anything. *It's a free-for-all chart-perving*.
> 
> 
> 
> cstars124, how do you feel about your chart? It's already very different from your previous ones! Have you been ill recently or was your room very hot? You've only just passed your coverline of previous ovulatory cycles, so it seems like you just ovulated.Click to expand...

:haha:


cstars124, I can see what Moxie means with that last high temp.
Do you use OPKs?

xx


----------



## aragornlover8

maaybe2010 said:


> 2ww :happydance:
> Or not :haha:
> 
> Oh no don't be silly O:)
> 
> How many DPO are you bab?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> xx

2dpo today, judging off of my first positive opk.


----------



## maaybe2010

Baronessgogo said:


> I have been taking advantage of the situation yes :blush:

:haha:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Just catching up, xnmd1 wow congrats :) and SBB i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that your line goes darker.


----------



## maaybe2010

Does an implantation dip _*have *_to be below the coverline?
I'm enjoying the thought that my 9dpo dip could mean something :shrug:

xx


----------



## xnmd1

thanks everryone , im in disbelief , im on my phone so I can't read about maaybes accident.. but I used a frer. ... maaybe, gl out and buy one! I feeling confident in you!

SBB, your lines WILL get darker and we can be bump buddies oveer in first tri!

fx'd for everyone :) :)


----------



## cstars124

I don't use OPK's because they just end up depressing me. I never ovulate when I think I'm going to. I've gotten positive OPK's with no thermal shift until days later, so I try not to. If I'm unsuccessful this cycle and I don't decide to go back on birth control, I might try them.

But no, I haven't been sick and my room is actually always very cold, so I was sorta hopeful with the temps. The reason this cycle is a lot different than my previous ones is because this is my first cycle I'm not using a heated blanket. :)

Do you ladies think it looks good? Maybe bfp worthy?


----------



## xnmd1

Guys.. have posted by test in the gallary, its faded over the last few hours.. will post another tomorrow with FMU this was late afternoon pee

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/312619-frer-crappy-webam-photo.html


----------



## aragornlover8

xnmd1 said:


> Guys.. have posted by test in the gallary, its faded over the last few hours.. will post another tomorrow with FMU this was late afternoon pee
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/312619-frer-crappy-webam-photo.html

Beautiful lines! Congrats, hun! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## xnmd1

aragornlover8 said:


> xnmd1 said:
> 
> 
> Guys.. have posted by test in the gallary, its faded over the last few hours.. will post another tomorrow with FMU this was late afternoon pee
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/312619-frer-crappy-webam-photo.html
> 
> Beautiful lines! Congrats, hun! :hugs: :dust:Click to expand...

thank you aragorn!


----------



## maaybe2010

Well AF is supposidly due. . . 
A no show and a :bfn:

I'm pretty sure I'm out :nope:

I just hope I don't end up with a 33 day cycle like last month :dohh:

xx


----------



## SBB

But maaybe your chart is still looking so good :D 

X x x


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB said:


> But maaybe your chart is still looking so good :D
> 
> X x x

I know :haha:
That's making me more fustrated though! lol

I wonder if it's the tests?
But the the OPKs worked fine :shrug:

FF says 52 points and possibaly Triphasic on CD26 
So I'll give myself until Tuesday (as I OV'd on CD16) and test again then.

Last cycle I was 6 days late. . . 
and got my hopes up, don't wona do that again :nope:

And it's our anniversiary today so a :bfp: would have been nice!!! :haha:

xx


----------



## SBB

Yay I thought your chart might be 'possibly triphasic' 

Ate you using the little strips with the blue end?

Happy anniversary :D 

X x x


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB said:


> Yay I thought your chart might be 'possibly triphasic'
> 
> Ate you using the little strips with the blue end?
> 
> Happy anniversary :D
> 
> X x x

I did too but thought 'What do you know this is your first month charting!' :haha:

Yep, they're the ones.
I wouldn't say it was them apart from on her ebay account someone had commented saying 'These don't work' and 'Tested on my three month pregnant friend and got a negative'. There's only a few comments like that though.

Thanks hun! :hugs:


----------



## moxie08

Last night my temp was 97.7 right before bed which could only mean one thing... and sure enough my temp this morning was 97.9 !!!! Once I saw it, I knew I shouldn't test, but since I 'promised' there you go. :bfn: I feel relieved to see 97.9, as it's confirmation I just (finally) successfully ovulated and I can be more confident about my DPO. Now it will just be a breathless, nervous checking of temps every morning, hoping they won't fall!!

Maaybe2010 -- there is no reason to be negative, your chart still looks absolutely perfect for being a potential pregnancy. Anything can happen now, but that's true even with an early positive line on an HPT. I would be just as confident as SBB and xnmd1 right now. It's not over until your uterus says it is. ;-) Technically, implantation dips are not supposed to go below the cover line, but in my opinion, it depends on two things -- the health of your corpus luteum and the timing of implantation. It looks like you have a very healthy production of progesterone regulating your body and making your lining into paradise for a growing baby. I wouldn't expect anything other than a small dip.

cstars124, if you haven't already, I would definitely see a doctor as you have very good evidence that your body is struggling to ovulate, based on your previous charts! Now, even the most healthy woman struggles to ovulate every time but if you are TTC, you want to maximize your chances. Trying Soya or Clomid may help! Did you BD around and before Day 31? If you ovulated, that would be the day. Your coverlines are consistently around 97.7 and 97.8. Sustained temps above 97.8 are evidence that your body did ovulate. However, it's questionable whether you are ovulating good eggs and/or producing a good corpus luteum, as you have such variable and short luteal phases. Only a fertility specialist can investigate why.


----------



## SBB

Moxie I'm glad today's temp has made it all clearer! 

Maaybe I agree with moxie, there is still reason to be very much positive. 

I have found those blue sticks ok... They defo aren't as good as an frer though... I think the line can take ages to show up as well... 

I poas twice this am, still looking v faint :nope: I'm back in bed now so not actually looked at them properly...

X x x


----------



## SBB

One of my ICs looks fainter this morning... Not feeling too good about it all :nope: 

X x x


----------



## moxie08

HCG is pulsed and your body breaks it down in different ways. Tests aren't always consistent. Stop testing if it's making you stress. :-( (I know, easier said than done). Your chart still looks very good. And it's a very good thing that you can conceive!


----------



## SBB

I know moxie, I might stop testing... Either way my tests can't help if it's a chemical it is, and I can't stop it. I might test again on monday then Wednesday if temp is still up and AF hasn't arrived... Last month I must have done 30 tests (and actually day/evening wee was much better than morning) but it didn't change the outcome... 

I just want this one to stick :) 

X x x


----------



## Baronessgogo

Moxie im glad you got the temp you wanted and everything is clearer.

SBB try not to stress yourself out, i know i can't say that after stressing myself out over ovulation, but it's not good for you.


----------



## SBB

I know I'll chill out :D 

X x x


----------



## moxie08

I just went out shopping and bought bits for a picnic. It's such a lovely day out -- I hope you all get a chance to enjoy it. =) We deserve some sun and relaxation!

Also bought 2 for 1 pregnancy tests at Superdrug. :X And some cheapies at Poundland! The OPKs were extortionate!! If AF comes on the 27th, I'm going to order some from the US.


----------



## xnmd1

Maaybe - your chart still looks amazing! your temps are very high, don't stress and happy anniversary! How many years now? :)


----------



## SBB

That sounds lovely moxie, we are in the garden painting our shed... :D 

I buy cb digital opks off eBay, much cheaper! 

X x x


----------



## moxie08

Hope you all had a great day. I just did my temp before bed and it was 97.8, even higher than last night.

As far as symptoms go, I'm still accelerated and map to 10 dpo, not the 4 dpo I really am. I'm hoping this difference is a good thing, and I suppose I have the first 'failed' ovulation to thank for it. I've always suspected that my uterine lining was rubbish (my periods are so short and light!), so any additional natural progesterone is priceless! I still feel quite positive about my chances right now, despite everything.

I hope you get a darker line tomorrow morning, SBB.


----------



## cheekybint

moxie, what do the squares indicate on your temps? I've never seen that before?


----------



## Baronessgogo

good evening/morning everyone :)

I really hope its your month moxie, and SBB im hoping your tests are darker tomorrow.

I am convinced i had ovulation pain today, the mittelshwertz or however you say it, and im so excited its silly, even took photos of my positive opks, im a strange person :)


----------



## xnmd1

Goodluckk baroness :) hope you have bd'd lots!


----------



## moxie08

Hi cheekybint -- I wasn't sure either and had to look it up:



> Black Dots:
> If data is missing, the dots are linked with a dashed line. Discarded temperatures are displayed as black dots.
> 
> Open Circles and Dots:
> If something in the data indicates that the temperature may be slightly inaccurate (either by events selected in the Special data area or by a time difference larger than normal), the temperature is plotted using a circle instead of a dot. Please note that these points do not need to be discarded. The circle will just indicate to the reader areas on the chart where the data may be less accurate.
> 
> Square Points:
> When you have entered a note or if you check something in the Special data section, the graph will display a square instead of a dot. This is useful to check patterns and symptoms not directly related to charting. Note that this display is not enabled by default. It can be enabled on a chart by chart basis by clicking on the Display Settings link below the chart.


FF kindly gave me a 5 day VIP trial, but unfortunately it doesn't seem to work on the chart searches and overlays. I can't find where it gives you numerical score, either. It was interesting to see my previous cycles averaged and overlaid on my current chart.


----------



## SBB

I'm still asleep so will reply properly later - but moxie, brazil nuts are good for thickening your uterine lining, you only need about 4 a day :D get eating them!! 

X x x


----------



## moxie08

Thanks SBB! Is it too late to start eating them now??

For fun, here is my chart overlaid on xmnd1's 'pregnant' chart:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4063/4530564904_ce9a6a2c20_o.png

xnmd1 is in green; my current cycle is in blue. My last charted cycle is in purple.


----------



## SBB

Hey moxie that chart is interesting! Looking good so far! Yep I think start eating them now, can't do any harm can it? I ate them straight after ov I think... 

Baroness hope this is ov for you and you're not that strange :D 

Thanks all, I'm not going to poas today... I have however, just done a cb digi opk, and got a smiley :D which I didn't get yesterday so I'm happy about that :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## moxie08

SBB, your temps are looking really good! I think it's wise not to test, but you must have nerves of steel. I'm glad the OPK was positive!


----------



## Baronessgogo

Ooh iv been eating brazil nuts for the past few days just cos i fancied them, didn't know that, i'll carry on :)


----------



## maaybe2010

It's been five temps since my 'big dip' Moxie!
So I *should *be testing + if it was implantation?

Had a temp dip this morming though. . 
Booo!

xx


----------



## moxie08

maaybe2010 said:


> It's been five temps since my 'big dip' Moxie!
> So I *should *be testing + if it was implantation?
> 
> Had a temp dip this morming though. .
> Booo!
> 
> xx

That's a tiny dip! Did you test today yet?

The chart I showed is based on blood levels of HCG which doesn't perfectly correspond to urine levels of HCG. So, the earliest one might get a positive is 3-4 days but the latest can be weeks! I will try to dig out the research I found on positive HPTs past ovulation.


----------



## maaybe2010

moxie08 said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> It's been five temps since my 'big dip' Moxie!
> So I *should *be testing + if it was implantation?
> 
> Had a temp dip this morming though. .
> Booo!
> 
> xx
> 
> That's a tiny dip! Did you test today yet?
> 
> The chart I showed is based on blood levels of HCG which doesn't perfectly correspond to urine levels of HCG. So, the earliest one might get a positive is 3-4 days but the latest can be weeks! I will try to dig out the research I found on positive HPTs past ovulation.Click to expand...

No I can't handle a :bfn: today :nope:
So I decided not to test.


----------



## moxie08

OK, found the article that I wanted to show you. 




> Natural Limits of Pregnancy Testing in Relation to the Expected Menstrual Period
> 
> *Context* Pregnancy test kits routinely recommend testing &#8220;as early as the first day of the missed period.&#8221; However, a pregnancy cannot be detected before the blastocyst implants. Due to natural variability in the timing of ovulation, implantation does not necessarily occur before the expected onset of next menses.
> *Objective* To estimate the maximum screening sensitivity of pregnancy tests when used on the first day of the expected period, taking into account the natural variability of ovulation and implantation.
> *Design and Setting* Community-based prospective cohort study conducted in North Carolina between 1982 and 1986.
> *Participants* Two hundred twenty-one healthy women 21 to 42 years of age who were planning to conceive.
> *Main Outcome Measures* Day of implantation, defined by the serial assay of first morning urine samples using an extremely sensitive immunoradiometric assay for human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG), relative to the first day of the missed period, defined as the day on which women expected their next menses to begin, based on self-reported usual cycle length.
> *Results* Data were available for 136 clinical pregnancies conceived during the study, 14 (10%) of which had not yet implanted by the first day of the missed period. The highest possible screening sensitivity for an hCG-based pregnancy test therefore is estimated to be 90% (95% confidence interval [CI], 84%-94%) on the first day of the missed period. By 1 week after the first day of the missed period, the highest possible screening sensitivity is estimated to be 97% (95% CI, 94%-99%).
> *Conclusions* In this study, using an extremely sensitive assay for hCG, 10% of clinical pregnancies were undetectable on the first day of missed menses. In practice, an even larger percentage of clinical pregnancies may be undetected by current test kits on this day, given their reported assay properties and other practical limitations.
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4007/4530339139_86a6ed2b42_o.png
> 
> *JAMA. 2001;286:1759-1761
> www.jama.com*

So you can see, predicting implantation is extremely variable! 

Note, I have concerns about the above research -- namely that it doesn't have a good method for detecting/confirming ovulation, but instead relies on 'regular' cycles. And we all know how 'regular' cycles can be. :haha: But it is fairly honest considering most women don't actually know when they ovulate and instead focus on their expected date of menstruation!

I've mocked this up to give an idea when % of women can expect to see a positive HPT. But even this doesn't take into account the variation on women producing HCG and taking HPTs correctly. Other research shows that around 25% get wrong results compared to trained volunteers! 

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4061/4530356177_b17acf4e88_o.png

73% may see a positive HPT on the day of expected menstruation, but that still leaves a LOT of women who don't. I know some researchers who say not to test until 2 weeks after a missed period. (Can you imagine??)


----------



## SBB

Maaybe your chart is still looking great! Rememer fmu might not be the best for testing, maybe hold your wee and do one later :D

:happydance: 

X x x


----------



## xnmd1

moxie08 said:


> Thanks SBB! Is it too late to start eating them now??
> 
> For fun, here is my chart overlaid on xmnd1's 'pregnant' chart:
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4063/4530564904_ce9a6a2c20_o.png
> 
> xnmd1 is in green; my current cycle is in blue. My last charted cycle is in purple.


That's cool! Mine went up right where your june one went down. Very Interesting :)


Edit: and maaybe, your chart is looking great, if your temps stay the way they are, I would say your looking at a very positive outcome!


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks for that Moxie!

AF was due yesterday though so it's 79%

I've been using JAMA articles for my uni work a lot lately :thumbup:

xx


----------



## moxie08

maaybe2010 said:


> Thanks for that Moxie!
> 
> AF was due yesterday though so it's 79%
> 
> I've been using JAMA articles for my uni work a lot lately :thumbup:
> 
> xx

I often get a headache in the 1-3 days before menstruation. Do you? For me, it usually corresponds to the dropping temps, which you don't have. 

I'm still hoping that it's everyone's lucky month. Sorry that you've not got your positive yet. :hugs: I would be so anxious for confirmation in your position!


----------



## cheekybint

Hey Ladies :)

How is everyone? 

SBB have you tested again yet? Maaybe have you tested yet too??

I'm struggling to see anything positive in my chart this month as my post ov temps are much lower than they've been previously. So I'm just going to have to wait and see. Thinking about testing early but would rather AF ruined my PMA than a BFN


----------



## SBB

Hey cheeky! 

I think your charts looking good... You have a nice couple of higher temps the last 2 days... PMA!! 

I haven't tested today, I did an opk which was positive :D didn't get the smiley yesterday but did today so pleased about that... Getting some pains in what I'm guessing is my cervix, had some last night and then I had pink spotting... Today spotting is dark brown and having more of the pains now. (.)(.) really hurt too! Hope these are all good signs and not signs of AF about to show.... 

X x x 

X x x


----------



## maaybe2010

moxie08 said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for that Moxie!
> 
> AF was due yesterday though so it's 79%
> 
> I've been using JAMA articles for my uni work a lot lately :thumbup:
> 
> xx
> 
> I often get a headache in the 1-3 days before menstruation. Do you? For me, it usually corresponds to the dropping temps, which you don't have.
> 
> I'm still hoping that it's everyone's lucky month. Sorry that you've not got your positive yet. :hugs: I would be so anxious for confirmation in your position!Click to expand...

No I've never noticed it. . . . O:)



cheekybint said:


> Hey Ladies :)
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> SBB have you tested again yet? Maaybe have you tested yet too??
> 
> I'm struggling to see anything positive in my chart this month as my post ov temps are much lower than they've been previously. So I'm just going to have to wait and see. Thinking about testing early but would rather AF ruined my PMA than a BFN

Hiya yeah I've tested about four times I think. . . including today :bfn:s :(

I'm struggling to be positive as well.
Especially with my dip today.
In fact I'm not even trying anymore. . . .
I'm pretty much convinced this is just a repeat of last month :nope:


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks SBB, hopefully my temp will keep going up and up and up... :D

Fantastic news on the OPK! That next HPT has got to be BFP! Is AF due tomorrow?


----------



## SBB

Maaybe your temp did today is miniscule... Anyway if you look at pregnancy charts loads of them have much lower dips and are still pregnant... I hope it stays up tomorrow :hugs: 

Cheeky AF is due Tuesday, so if temp is still high and AF hasn't shown I guess I'll do a digi then... It'll probably be he longest 3 minutes ever! 

X x x


----------



## xnmd1

SBB said:


> Maaybe your temp did today is miniscule... Anyway if you look at pregnancy charts loads of them have much lower dips and are still pregnant... I hope it stays up tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> Cheeky AF is due Tuesday, so if temp is still high and AF hasn't shown I guess I'll do a digi then... It'll probably be he longest 3 minutes ever!
> 
> X x x

I sure hope your digi says pregnant! fingers and toes are crossed!
Any symptoms showing up for you yet SBB? I cried last night when i spilt my pop & have been quite gassy today:blush:


----------



## moxie08

Well, my temp realllllllly jumped this morning (99.6), but I don't being ill with a fever counts, so I've discarded it. The HPT I did early this morning (4 am) while ill has also decided to be the faintest of faint positives. At 6 dpo? Or 13 dpo, depending on when you think I successfully ovulated. I'm going to the doctor to make sure I don't have a bad infection and/or ulcer or other cause of the abdominal pain. I'll ask them to do a blood test too.

I am so exhausted and faint after being awake all night in pain. The pain is mostly gone, but the fever is staying. :-( I am not very amused by the faint positive. If it's real, this isn't exactly the state I wanted to be in when I found out!


----------



## maaybe2010

I've had my second dip in so many days except this one is quite significant . . . .
I don't think I can be talked round this one :nope:


----------



## moxie08

It hasn't dropped below your coverline yet -- until you start menstruating, there is still a chance!


----------



## maaybe2010

moxie08 said:


> It hasn't dropped below your coverline yet -- until you start menstruating, there is still a chance!

I'm starting to wonder if my cycles have jumped to 33 days now?

That's what last cycle was and I suppose this ones looks to be heading the same way . . . .

Would there be any reason why they would do that?
I've never had long cycles before, in fact more likely to have AF early

xx


----------



## moxie08

Took two more tests (superdrug and IC) and thankfully they are negative! So I'm hope it's just a faulty test (very convincing faulty test). Heading to the doctors now.

Maaybe, it does sound like you are ovulating later than expected, but it will take a few charted cycles to understand. 33 day cycles is on the longer side of average but I wouldn't categorize it as 'long' ... most health professionals say 35 days or more.


----------



## SBB

Sorry about your temp dip maaybe :hugs: I have seen preggo charts with lower dips so I'm going to remain hopeful for you, but I can understand why you're upset :hugs: 

Bloody at woke me up at 5.45 am! My temp then was 36.7, then I went back to sleep and re took it, so my last temp isn't really real... 

Moxie what's going on?! Good luck at the docs... 

Morning everyone else :hi: 

X x x


----------



## Baronessgogo

Moxie i hope it goes ok for you at the docs and that you feel better soon.

I am definately now stuck in the waiting game, i think i may try to note symptoms, but my VIP trial has run out for FF, so il do it on my phone.


----------



## SBB

Maaybe you have got those 2 missing temps, perhaps you ov'd 2 days later than FF says...

X x x


----------



## jelliebabie

hey maybe, your temp is still way above covwrline :hugs: hopin for u huni xx


----------



## moxie08

I don't really know what's going on. Still have a fever and feel awful. :-( Doctor has ordered a bunch of blood tests checking for pancreatic or gall bladder problems.


----------



## SBB

Hope you feel better moxie :hugs: 


X x x


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB said:


> Maaybe you have got those 2 missing temps, perhaps you ov'd 2 days later than FF says...
> 
> X x x

No I haven't I was at my parents and didn't have my thermom :dohh:
I dunno if that would be the case though. . . as I got the + and then a - :shrug:

I think AF will start later or tomorrow though
I had the slightest pink tinged CM this morning and I put a tampon in.
Now stupid thing is I forgot all about it, since I've been in uni and all my work is in Friday **Super Stressed** lol

So anyway just wen t the toilet and took it out and there was only a small amount of brown blood? :shrug:
It might be that I always have that but don't notice it until I actually bleed.

xx

xx


----------



## SBB

yes but your surge is usually 12+ hours before OV, so you could have OV'd on CD18 when you didn't take your temp... It's just a possibility although it does look like FF is prob right :shrug: 

Still hoping for you :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB said:


> yes but your surge is usually 12+ hours before OV, so you could have OV'd on CD18 when you didn't take your temp... It's just a possibility although it does look like FF is prob right :shrug:
> 
> Still hoping for you :hugs:
> 
> x x x

Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## cheekybint

Maybe it's IB maaybe. Fingers crossed for you still, I really hope this is your month. Look forward to seeing your temp rise again tomorrow :)


----------



## cheekybint

How you doing SBB? You getting anymore symptoms?


----------



## SBB

cheekybint said:


> Maybe it's IB maaybe. Fingers crossed for you still, I really hope this is your month. Look forward to seeing your temp rise again tomorrow :)

I hope it's IB maaybe :D

I'm doing ok thanks hun, just got v sore (.)(.) - they're ok when I am wearing a bra (as long as I don't hit them lol!) but when I take the bra off they just feel really heavy (lol they're only small :D) and painful... I'm not complaining though :D 
Got really bad cramps, like slow stabbings! Hope that's all good news :thumbup:

Have you got any symptoms yet Cheeky? 

x x x


----------



## cheekybint

Haha they won't be small for long SBB!

I'm having a few possible symptoms but they could also be AF related. I did have a nose bleed at 4dpo, which i don't suffer from. I had one previously in January, when i had a chemical. I've also been having this strange pulling sensation in the womb area. Very odd and hard to discribe, had it 2 days ago and again today. The rest have been the usual symptoms - tenders boobs, bloated, gassy etc

I did something silly earlier though, which in hindsight i wish i hadn't done. I was playing around with my temps on FF to see what will happen over the next few days and if my temp remains at 36.5 or rises then FF will class my chart as Triphasic with possible implantation on CD22. Now i'm fretting over tomorrows temp before i've even taken it! All my post-ov temps have been lower than usual so realistically I would expect them to still get higher

Guess i'll just have to wait and see, i'm tempted to go check my temp now actually. Not done it for a few days.. 36.9, that's promising!


----------



## SBB

ha ha you're mad! Don't stress about the temps, all mine this month have been mucked up cos I keep waking really early - I think it's because I'm so worried about what it's going to be I wake really early! 

Your symptoms sound really good! Oooh I'm excited for you! 

I also had sort of weird feeling pulling pinching at my belly button, but really I thought that's way too high to be related - maybe though! 

x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

cheekybint said:


> Maybe it's IB maaybe. Fingers crossed for you still, I really hope this is your month. Look forward to seeing your temp rise again tomorrow :)

Thanks hun :hugs:



SBB said:


> cheekybint said:
> 
> 
> Maybe it's IB maaybe. Fingers crossed for you still, I really hope this is your month. Look forward to seeing your temp rise again tomorrow :)
> 
> I hope it's IB maaybe :D
> 
> I'm doing ok thanks hun, just got v sore (.)(.) - they're ok when I am wearing a bra (as long as I don't hit them lol!) but when I take the bra off they just feel really heavy (lol they're only small :D) and painful... I'm not complaining though :D
> Got really bad cramps, like slow stabbings! Hope that's all good news :thumbup:
> 
> Have you got any symptoms yet Cheeky?
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

Thanks hun


Sorry to everyone for being a bummer these last few days :(
I've been feeling very negative and the whole TTC situation
I know you've all been trying to keep me thinking positive O:)

I'm so stressed with uni and
now we're having tests it's offically real that we could have a problem.

I do hope so that it's IB!
2bh I NEVER notice *anything* before the full blown witch herself so maybe :shrug:
Although I'm not getting my hopes up O:)
Unless my temp decides to fly high tomorrow :winkwink:
In which case I'll be testing, again. . . lol


I _*should*_ have my blood tests results back now
but I'm in uni literally _*all day*_ ()and my phone is broke so I can't ring (the receptionist says she can't access results until 12 noon)


xx


----------



## SBB

I don't blame you for being down... I wish we could cheer you up but I know it's not that simple... 

I hope to see a rise in the morning, but if not then just remember you are so busy and stressed this cycle you may have a better chance next month... And the FS is a good thing, if there is something wrong, you're taking the first step to getting it sorted... 

:hugs:

x x x


----------



## aragornlover8

Maaybe, I'm wishing you luck, hun. Good luck with your studies! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## moxie08

Yes, good luck maaybe -- i know exactly how you feel about the tests making it seem like you have a problem. We keep avoiding treatment for that reason, but as others have advised it only makes the process longer. I hope the test results make things clearer!

As the blood was brown that means it's older blood so it's very possible it's IB!! I'm really hoping for you. 

My fever broke last night finally so I was able to get a proper luteal temp which is 97.92 (my replacement thermometer arrived btw!). And I took another 4 am HPT to see if my being ill has caused the probs (I'm not eating and there's a chance my kidney/liver are working extra hard right now). So far the previous one looks like a honest-to-god false positive (not an evaporation) as the others are clearly negative.

I overlaid my chart on xmnd1's pregnant chart again. I'm amused we have such similar temp patterns (despite being very different actual temps -- hers are much higher than mine).

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2681/4537062524_a5623af48a_o.png

I think our temp patterns are going to depart from the next few days though. As my temps normally go up from here until day 9, it seems like day 9 is the make-or-break-it point for my CL. FX something sticks by then.


----------



## SBB

Maaybe I saw your chart Hun I'm so sorry :cry: 

X x x


----------



## moxie08

Oh no, maaybe. :-( I'm sorry this month didn't work out. Last month's chart looked really good, though, and even in the healthiest people, not all potential pregnancies will stick. I hope this doesn't get you too down and you can look forward to trying this month. :hugs:


----------



## cheekybint

Morning ladies :)

Sorry AF arrived for you maaybe :( 

Glad you're feeling better moxie :)

How are you feeling today SBB?

My temperature rose again this morning, I really hope it's a good sign. It's currently 0.2 degrees above my average for the last 5 cycles, which isn't bad seeing as it started, and has mostly remained, below the average. Just have to wait and see what it does over the next 2 days. 

Expecting ICs today so if they arrive i'll test and put myself out of my misery!


----------



## SBB

Hey cheeky, woohoo for the temp rise! It's looking great! Now don't be too disappointed if you get a little dip the next couple of days... :D 

Yep I woke up at 6.15 and I had to take my temp - v scary but thankfully it was high! I have got AF feeling pains, but I poas (just an IC) and got a darker line than before so I think it's all good... 

It's very scary.... I feel sick again today too... Gotta have some brekkie... I hate eating in the morning, just doesn't go down well! 

You have to update us if you test!

x x x


----------



## cheekybint

That's great SBB - the temp rise not the sickness! Was AF due today?


----------



## SBB

Yep AF due today.... I think I'll stop temping now otherwise I'll never sleep cos I'll be so worried about what might happen in the morning.... 

Right, I have been so slack, I HAVE to get some work done today, so I am gonna log off but check back at lunch to see if you've tested :D 

x x x


----------



## cheekybint

I'm having a slack day, no work today :D

See you later


----------



## SBB

FFS I logged off for 10 mins and I'm back! Good job I don't go on Facebook or any sites other than this, I wouldn't have time to do anything else at all! 

x x x


----------



## cheekybint

Lol SBB

My morning has so far consisted of BnB, Facebook and my new guilty (cheesy) pleasure - Glee :D

I'm sat here waiting for the postman to arrive!


----------



## SBB

ha ha you lucky thing! I have watched a little bit of glee, I can see why people love it but I purposefully didn't get into it cos I don't have time! I love desperate housewives, and shameless. I think I could just have E4 and no other channels and I'd be happy! 

x x x


----------



## cheekybint

I'm a Sky Plus addict lol There's so many TV programs i love right now but with work and the kids I don't get to watch them when they're actually on lol

True Blood now :D lol


----------



## SBB

My guilty pleasure on a day off is watching the BBC adaptation of Pride and Prejudice! It's 6 hours long! Me and my sisters love it though, it's so funny! I love Colin Firth as Mr Darcy. I would like my mum to marry him but he's already married - damn it! Of course if he wasn't there is no question that he would marry my mum... :haha:

We don't have Sky+ but we have the HD recorder thingy, I'm with you there, never watch anything when it's actually on! But you can skip the ads which is great :) 

x x x


----------



## Baronessgogo

Ooh i love True Blood :)

Just catching up again, this thread moves far too quick for me. Yay for darker line SBB! Glad your feeling a bit better Moxie, im sorry Maaybe for the arrival of AF :(, and Cheeky im keeping my fingers crossed for you.

I have had my highest temp this morning for my cycle, so im definately sure I Ov'd and now i think i may be 3dpo. How soon does everyone test around here? I kno 3 days is a slight bit too soon lol.


----------



## SBB

I'd wait til 10dpo Baroness, or until after AF is late if you can! 

x x x


----------



## cheekybint

Argh, still no sign of the post man!


----------



## xnmd1

heading to my first dr's appointment today girls


----------



## xnmd1

moxie08 said:


> Yes, good luck maaybe -- i know exactly how you feel about the tests making it seem like you have a problem. We keep avoiding treatment for that reason, but as others have advised it only makes the process longer. I hope the test results make things clearer!
> 
> As the blood was brown that means it's older blood so it's very possible it's IB!! I'm really hoping for you.
> 
> My fever broke last night finally so I was able to get a proper luteal temp which is 97.92 (my replacement thermometer arrived btw!). And I took another 4 am HPT to see if my being ill has caused the probs (I'm not eating and there's a chance my kidney/liver are working extra hard right now). So far the previous one looks like a honest-to-god false positive (not an evaporation) as the others are clearly negative.
> 
> I overlaid my chart on xmnd1's pregnant chart again. I'm amused we have such similar temp patterns (despite being very different actual temps -- hers are much higher than mine).
> 
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2681/4537062524_a5623af48a_o.png
> 
> I think our temp patterns are going to depart from the next few days though. As my temps normally go up from here until day 9, it seems like day 9 is the make-or-break-it point for my CL. FX something sticks by then.


wow moxie they are very similar. why do you think that is maybe its because everyone follows a general horomone pattern throughout their cycle? but your the expert, im guessing hehe


----------



## cheekybint

Well the postman arrived with my ICs

BFN :(


----------



## SBB

:( still early hun.. have you been holding your pee?! 

Also, look at it again in a couple of hours. I did 2 tests at 9dpo I think, absolutely NOTHING there... I was holding it up to a bulb, tilting it etc etc etc... literally nothing... Then I looked at it again the next day, and there was the teeniest tiniest line, like a shadow. Of course you're meant to ignore it.. but I did another test - and faint faint line... So you never know! 

x x x


----------



## cheekybint

Yeah, it was 2mu. Had a cup of tea that's it so far today. 

I knew it would be negative, i just needed to know one way or another. I'll test again tomorrow. AF due in a few days so I can at least start planning next month


----------



## xnmd1

aww cheeky it could still be too early hun. 
plus i've heard with IC that if you can even manage to get a faint line on one you're going to get a nice strong BFP on a better test 
so keep your chin up, fx'd


----------



## Baronessgogo

I shall anxiously await my 10 days.


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks xnmd1 :)

When's your appointment?


----------



## Baronessgogo

Cheeky i really hope its just that its too early, if that makes sense :S


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks baroness, so do I. I'll just keep testing till AF shows/doesn't show

I've another 24 tests to play with lol


----------



## moxie08

cheekybint said:


> Morning ladies :)
> 
> Sorry AF arrived for you maaybe :(
> 
> Glad you're feeling better moxie :)
> 
> How are you feeling today SBB?
> 
> My temperature rose again this morning, I really hope it's a good sign. It's currently 0.2 degrees above my average for the last 5 cycles, which isn't bad seeing as it started, and has mostly remained, below the average. Just have to wait and see what it does over the next 2 days.
> 
> Expecting ICs today so if they arrive i'll test and put myself out of my misery!

Cheeky -- it almost looks like you ovulated 2 days after FF thinks you did. =) Try moving the day on your overlay and see what you think.


----------



## moxie08

xmd1 -- Well, cycles change from month to month even for one person! But I'm hoping since yours had such a successful outcome so far, mine might too. ;-)

Thanks to everyone for the well-wishes. I am feeling better, but stressed. I've been sick a lot this year and though my manager is understanding, I think I'm going to get a formal warning now. :-( I'm not sure working at a hospital has been good for my health!


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Maaybe I am sorry about AF :( CHin up darling... hope it all works out for you. xx


----------



## SBB

OH Moxie I hope you don't get a formal warning... Glad you feel better though x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks everyone. . . . 

I got my bloods back today too.
All normal.

Do I need to book another appointment?
The receptionist put the phone down on me before I had chance to say anything. . . although she is pregnant 
and I've seen her dash from the phone to the toilet a few times 

We probably won't get OH's SA done for minimum 3 - 4 weeks!! :growlmad:

I also got a parking ticket AT UNI!!

This is such a shit day.


----------



## SBB

Maaybe I wish I could make it better... 

I don't know about another appointment, I guess if everything was ok with progesterone levels then you OV'd... What did your doc say was the next step? Other than Sperm test of course... 

x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB said:


> Maaybe I wish I could make it better...
> 
> I don't know about another appointment, I guess if everything was ok with progesterone levels then you OV'd... What did your doc say was the next step? Other than Sperm test of course...
> 
> x x x

She didn't test my progesterone levels :shrug:
She didn't, she just said ring to get the result.
She probably thought there would be something to discuss once they were back?

EDIT: These got tested -

- Full blood count (C)
- Menopause screen (LFE)
- Prolactin (PROL2)
- Urea and Electrolytes (U&E) for GPS
- Liver function tests (LFT)
- Thyroid function test (TFT2)


----------



## cheekybint

moxie08 said:


> cheekybint said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :)
> 
> Sorry AF arrived for you maaybe :(
> 
> Glad you're feeling better moxie :)
> 
> How are you feeling today SBB?
> 
> My temperature rose again this morning, I really hope it's a good sign. It's currently 0.2 degrees above my average for the last 5 cycles, which isn't bad seeing as it started, and has mostly remained, below the average. Just have to wait and see what it does over the next 2 days.
> 
> Expecting ICs today so if they arrive i'll test and put myself out of my misery!
> 
> Cheeky -- it almost looks like you ovulated 2 days after FF thinks you did. =) Try moving the day on your overlay and see what you think.Click to expand...

I did that this morning as the pattern matches 8dpo instead of 10dpo. But I always feel my ovulation (I get a pop!) so i know I ovulated on Saturday afternoon. I actually suspect a 2nd ovulation on Sunday morning as I had the same sensations as my usual ovulation - My FS did point out 2 dominant follicles when i had an internal scan the day before ovulation


----------



## moxie08

cheekybint said:


> I did that this morning as the pattern matches 8dpo instead of 10dpo. But I always feel my ovulation (I get a pop!) so i know I ovulated on Saturday afternoon. I actually suspect a 2nd ovulation on Sunday morning as I had the same sensations as my usual ovulation - My FS did point out 2 dominant follicles when i had an internal scan the day before ovulation

Ooo that's really cool. It's not often you can get actual verification of things like that. Did you make notes on your chart so you can remember?


----------



## cheekybint

No I haven't, i've started keeping a Diary for each cycle in my Journal so i can see what's going on each month. 

If I don't get a BFP this cycle i'm having a HSG at the beginning of the next so hopefully that will shed some light on things


----------



## moxie08

maaybe2010 said:


> She didn't test my progesterone levels :shrug:
> She didn't, she just said ring to get the result.
> She probably thought there would be something to discuss once they were back?
> 
> EDIT: These got tested -
> 
> - Full blood count (C)
> - Menopause screen (LFE)
> - Prolactin (PROL2)
> - Urea and Electrolytes (U&E) for GPS
> - Liver function tests (LFT)
> - Thyroid function test (TFT2)

I'm sorry it's been such a rough day. :-(

With your last chart, I would be surprised if something was wrong with your progesterone. I would look towards your partner's SA results next and do everything you can to improve egg and sperm quality. It takes months for changes to take effect properly (especially for men).


----------



## moxie08

cheekybint said:


> No I haven't, i've started keeping a Diary for each cycle in my Journal so i can see what's going on each month.
> 
> If I don't get a BFP this cycle i'm having a HSG at the beginning of the next so hopefully that will shed some light on things

If you did ovulate twice, it might still be better to hinge your chart on the second one, as the CL from that egg will theoretically protect your uterus from menstruation longer than the first one. Your temps may also be slightly higher because of the additional progesterone, though there is a feedback process to limit this effect. All hands off when/if an egg implants, though! 

It's just a thought, because you may need to wait a bit longer for AF or for a positive test, if there was indeed two proper ovulations. I know how nerve-wracking it can be!!


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks Moxie :)

So my AF is due Fri/Sat (CD27/28), so potentionally it could be that i'm due Sun/Mon if there was a 2nd egg

Why can't TTC be easy like it used to be (for me anyway)!!


----------



## moxie08

cheekybint said:


> Thanks Moxie :)
> 
> So my AF is due Fri/Sat (CD27/28), so potentionally it could be that i'm due Sun/Mon if there was a 2nd egg
> 
> Why can't TTC be easy like it used to be (for me anyway)!!

There is a chance, but you'll know better from what your temps do, I imagine! It is very possible that, even with two ovulations, one or both weren't 'adequate' so you won't see any differences. But if it does take longer, I didn't want to see you worrying about it! :hugs:

I hear you about crazy cycles though. I'm going nuts over mine this month. I can't imagine what might 'surprise' me next! Exasperated and fed up aren't exactly how I expected to feel when getting my first :bfp: and I almost wish AF was here already so I could start over. My body is having a laugh if it we end up with a :bfp: this month -- a serious laugh! Imagine if I had to repeat all this mess just to get pregnant again? :haha:

But a hard-earned :bfp: is not exactly the kind of gift I can reject just because I am feeling (literally) sick and disheartened. It's very hard to keep positive. I really don't know how we all keep our spirits up each month. We should get awards!


----------



## moxie08

Sorry for posting twice, but I just got a call from my doctor about my test results, asking me to come in tomorrow. That means there's something wrong. :-( It's not seriously bad otherwise he would ask me to go to the hospital, but..

(1) He wouldn't have had the test results so soon unless there was something wrong with them, as the laboratory procedure means notifying the doctor immediately when something is wrong.

(2) He would have told me my results over the phone if they were good, as GP procedure means talking to someone in person to explain bad results. I asked for them, but he was evasive and instead asked how I was feeling.

I'm going back to work tomorrow morning, as I do feel better now that the fever is gone. Even my headache is mostly gone which means I'll get some sleep tonight. But I have another doctor appointment just before lunchtime, so I'll find out then.

Sorry ladies, I know this isn't really 'Two Week Wait' material, but it's got me stressed. If something was wrong and I became pregnant.. I'm not sure I want to think of that possibility!


----------



## cheekybint

Oh moxie I'm sorry to hear this, I hope it's something that can be resolved easily

Will be thinking of you tomorrow


----------



## Baronessgogo

Oh moxie i hope it isnt bad for you :(


----------



## SBB

Moxie I hope it's all ok, make sure you update us hun... Sorry I don't know what else to say, I would tell you to try not to worry but I know that's pointless... I will be thinking of you 

x x x


----------



## aragornlover8

I hope everything is all right, moxie. Please keep us updated. Fx'd for you :hugs: :dust:


----------



## moxie08

Thanks, Ladies. :hugs:

I feel slightly woozy this morning but most of it is probably just anxiety over the dr appt. I was feeling better last night before I went to bed, although shivery and my temp was lower. I expected it to be lower this morning but it was 97.97. FF gives me 31 points for that. ;-)


----------



## SBB

Moxie that chart is looking good honey! 31 points is good I think :shrug:: lol I've still only got 70! And I put in my +ve tests days ago :haha: 

I had awful night last night, I had a bit of blood and I was so depressed thinking I was loosing my little bean... Thankfully I think it was just more spotting, temp still up and digi still positive... 

I know I should just be grateful to be pregnant, and believe me I am, it's just so scary, I'm convinced I'm going to lose it... 

Anyway, cheeky let us know if you test again :D 

Maaybe, I hope you feel ok today sweetie :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sorry forgot baroness :dohh: I'll stalk your chart in a bit :D 

X x x


----------



## Baronessgogo

Thank you :) 

FF is down!!! just tried to put my temp in and it gave up on me.


----------



## Baronessgogo

Ok its back up, had a bit of a panic there lol


----------



## SBB

Looking good baroness... I am NOT spending all day on here again, much as I'd love to so I'm going to check back at lunch for updates :) 

x x x


----------



## Baronessgogo

I seem to be spending my life on here too, and not good seeing as im in work, oops.


----------



## xnmd1

cheekybint said:


> Thanks xnmd1 :)
> 
> When's your appointment?

i went yesterday. the dr was a bit weird. she got in a fight on the phone while i was in her office. i didn't think sshe seemed very profession. but she did seem to know what she was talking about so i'll give her a chance. she gave me a pregnancy test, then sent me out of her office before telling me the result though:dohh: she wants to see me every tuesday until i'm 8 weeks, then send me for a scan, then see me once a month untill i'm 28 weeks, then once every two weeks untill i'm 34 weeks, and then once a week untill i deliver.

she asked when i was there and when i told her i was preg. a shocked look popped on her face and she said "YAAAAYYY" and then she says "having a baby is easy! no big deal .. you grow it in your belly, push it out, and then you whipe its bum and feed it! no problem so no need to worry, you were born that way, i was born that way, and so was everyone else"

but idk. it's kind of cool she's going to see me once a week for this month - most drs wont see you at all untill you reach 8 weeks


----------



## cheekybint

SBB - thought you weren't going to be online all day? How long you been here?? :D

Anyway, your input is required!

*Implantation Signs: Possibly Triphasic on Day 22 *

So *IF* I'm pregnant I wouldn't have gotten a positive yesterday (CD25) would I?

I got another negative this morning though


----------



## cheekybint

xnmd1 said:


> cheekybint said:
> 
> 
> Thanks xnmd1 :)
> 
> When's your appointment?
> 
> i went yesterday. the dr was a bit weird. she got in a fight on the phone while i was in her office. i didn't think sshe seemed very profession. but she did seem to know what she was talking about so i'll give her a chance. she gave me a pregnancy test, then sent me out of her office before telling me the result though:dohh: she wants to see me every tuesday until i'm 8 weeks, then send me for a scan, then see me once a month untill i'm 28 weeks, then once every two weeks untill i'm 34 weeks, and then once a week untill i deliver.
> 
> she asked when i was there and when i told her i was preg. a shocked look popped on her face and she said "YAAAAYYY" and then she says "having a baby is easy! no big deal .. you grow it in your belly, push it out, and then you whipe its bum and feed it! no problem so no need to worry, you were born that way, i was born that way, and so was everyone else"
> 
> but idk. it's kind of cool she's going to see me once a week for this month - most drs wont see you at all untill you reach 8 weeksClick to expand...

That's very attentive of her, which is great!

I hope my FS doesn't want to see me every week (when i get pregnant) he's a hour away lol

Just got to wait for that scan pic now :D


----------



## moxie08

Hi Cheeky -- it looks to me like a gradual rise still, with some fall backs. Still, it looks quite good that it's stabilised at that level rather than drop like it does on other charts. =)


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks moxie, FF has said it's triphasic with possible implantation on CD22, so any ideas when a test would work IF i'm pregnant?

How did it go at the doctors?


----------



## SBB

cheekybint said:


> SBB - thought you weren't going to be online all day? How long you been here?? :D

Hehe I haven't been on _all_ day :haha:




cheekybint said:


> Anyway, your input is required!
> 
> *Implantation Signs: Possibly Triphasic on Day 22 *
> 
> So *IF* I'm pregnant I wouldn't have gotten a positive yesterday (CD25) would I?
> 
> I got another negative this morning though

Hmmm I'm not sure hun, but I think your chart looks really good! So I guess when it goes triphasic that's after implantation? So only 3 days ago, no you could still need a couple more days to get a +ve... 
Have you had any symptoms? 

Moxie how are you doing? How was the docs? 

I went to the docs this morning, I have had bleeding and pains in right side :dohh: so they are sending me for an early scan at 6 weeks.. To check it's not ectopic or OHSS (ovary hyper stimulation, clomid can cause it) Fingers crossed it's ok. 

x x x


----------



## moxie08

Ohh, SBB, I hope it's nothing. Good that they are checking everything out.

The dr appt was a bit of a waste. :-( He didn't really go over the results, didn't explain anything I needed to do, just said we'll 'wait and see' ... I can't imagine what someone would feel like in my position who didn't have so much knowledge of healthcare. I know loads and I still feel worried and frustrated. All he said was that my white blood count was a bit high, but that's almost normal for me!

Got a print out of my blood work and checked it out -- my proportion of lymphocytes was very low and my neutrophils were a bit high but everything else looks close to normal. 

In exciting news, my erythrocyte sedimentation rate was high which can be caused by pregnancy. I might officially have the most obscure 'potential sign' on babyandbump.com. ;-) Should I log this on FF? 

I am just kidding btw. I'm pretty sure the slight increase is due to inflammation in my abdomen, not my uterus!!


----------



## SBB

Oh my god moxie I have NO idea what any of that means but I AM EXCITED!!!!

X x x


----------



## Baronessgogo

Yep you have me completely lost again


----------



## moxie08

Well, I'm just glad I feel so much better. Not 100%, but to be honest, I'd rather feel like this and have *real* motivation to eat properly than feel 100%, eat crap, and get sick all the time!

The irony is that now I need to eat ultra-low-fat foods. I can't do that *and* my low GI diet! Fat is okay for low-GI in moderation, as you have to limit the refined sugars which cause your blood sugar to spike. It's known to help bring down high insulin levels. If i cut both fat and high-GI foods from my meals, I would be subsisting on .. WATER! And vegetables. Boiled vegetables. Thrilling. ;-)

I've lost over 5 pounds in the last 4 days. :X


----------



## SBB

That's great Moxie well done! Gotta eat healthy in case there's a beanie in there :D 

x x x


----------



## moxie08

I should note -- 5 pounds in 4 days is not healthy weight loss! I've been eating very little since Sunday. But FX, i'll be able to keep up some good habits.


----------



## aragornlover8

moxie08 said:


> I should note -- 5 pounds in 4 days is not healthy weight loss! I've been eating very little since Sunday. But FX, i'll be able to keep up some good habits.

It seems likely that a good bit of that is water weight, as I'm sure you know :). I wouldn't worry too much. I hope that you start feeling better, and I'm glad that the doctor's appointment went okay. 

As for the rest of you gals, still wishing you luck! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## moxie08

aragornlover8 said:


> moxie08 said:
> 
> 
> I should note -- 5 pounds in 4 days is not healthy weight loss! I've been eating very little since Sunday. But FX, i'll be able to keep up some good habits.
> 
> It seems likely that a good bit of that is water weight, as I'm sure you know :). I wouldn't worry too much. I hope that you start feeling better, and I'm glad that the doctor's appointment went okay.
> 
> As for the rest of you gals, still wishing you luck! :hugs: :dust:Click to expand...

Are you sick too? :-(


----------



## aragornlover8

moxie08 said:


> aragornlover8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moxie08 said:
> 
> 
> I should note -- 5 pounds in 4 days is not healthy weight loss! I've been eating very little since Sunday. But FX, i'll be able to keep up some good habits.
> 
> It seems likely that a good bit of that is water weight, as I'm sure you know :). I wouldn't worry too much. I hope that you start feeling better, and I'm glad that the doctor's appointment went okay.
> 
> As for the rest of you gals, still wishing you luck! :hugs: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sick too? :-(Click to expand...

Nah, just allergies mostly. I've been nauseous but I don't know if I should chalk that up to sinus drainage or a symptom. I'm kind of unreasonably afraid that my sneezing fits might affect implantation though. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## SBB

moxie08 said:


> I should note -- 5 pounds in 4 days is not healthy weight loss! I've been eating very little since Sunday. But FX, i'll be able to keep up some good habits.

Lol good point! I was sleepy and forgot it was because you were ill! :dohh: 

So when are you testing Moxie?
x x x


----------



## cheekybint

Hey SBB how's it going? Has the bleeding stopped?


----------



## SBB

Hey cheeky! Well it's kind of brown again now, just a teeny bit on the toilet paper. Not checking my cervix any more! So hope it will be ok but it's so scary, I'm
worried every minute and every time I go for a wee I'm scared I'll see blood... 

I thought when I got my bfp I'd just be happy! But I can't help but think somethings going to go wrong :( 

Anyway sorry, how are you? When are you testing again? 

X x x


----------



## xnmd1

aragornlover8 said:


> moxie08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aragornlover8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moxie08 said:
> 
> 
> I should note -- 5 pounds in 4 days is not healthy weight loss! I've been eating very little since Sunday. But FX, i'll be able to keep up some good habits.
> 
> It seems likely that a good bit of that is water weight, as I'm sure you know :). I wouldn't worry too much. I hope that you start feeling better, and I'm glad that the doctor's appointment went okay.
> 
> As for the rest of you gals, still wishing you luck! :hugs: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sick too? :-(Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, just allergies mostly. I've been nauseous but I don't know if I should chalk that up to sinus drainage or a symptom. I'm kind of unreasonably afraid that my sneezing fits might affect implantation though. It's driving me crazy.Click to expand...

i had an awful awful cough during my cycle & though for sure it would prevent implantation, clearly not. so need for silly worrys like that love


----------



## aragornlover8

xnmd1 said:


> i had an awful awful cough during my cycle & though for sure it would prevent implantation, clearly not. so need for silly worrys like that love

Thank you! I figured I was just being silly. :blush: I guess I always feel like I'm going to sabotage myself or something.

Congrats again on the bfp, hun! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## moxie08

I can't wait to see everyone's charts this morning! We're getting close (well, those of us that don't know already). 

I'm right at xmnd1's breaking point (potential implantation?) now. ;P It's going to be so nerve-wracking taking my temp tomorrow morning! Even my DH is getting hopeful, as we've never had temps this flat before. Especially considering I've had a fever!!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4038/4542092933_8edc1913a6_o.png

The cramps that come off and on (along with every other twing and twang) have started to get stronger. I never really had this so early in my luteal phase before. 

When is everyone else testing? Aragorn, you are close to 9 dpo aren't you?


----------



## Baronessgogo

Moxie I can't wait either for your temp :) hope its up for you.

SBB i hope the bleeding has stopped?

Iv got a temp dip today, its not good, if i put the monitor on advanced instead of Positive OPK it wont give me crosshairs cos my temps are so low and erratic :S


----------



## cheekybint

Hi ladies :)

Glad the bleeding's stopped SBB :) You were bound to be worried after last month's chemical, I'm sure once you have your scan and see that sticky little bean you will relax a lot more!

How are you feeling today moxie? 

Baroness, your temps still look pre-ov, hopefully it'll go back up tomorrow

I tested again this morning, BFN. My temp dropped a little today but i'm trying not to let it bring me down with it. Hopefully it won't drop any more tomorrow, AF due either Fri/Sat. FF is still classing my chart as trisphasic with possible implantation on CD22, so i'm holding on to that at the moment. I will buy a decent HPT if AF hasn't arrive Saturday morning.


----------



## moxie08

Hi Baroness -- sorry to see the temp has dropped. I know how confusing and frustrating it is when that happens! Hope you are BDing still just in case!! We were caught off guard this month and I regret not being more careful with the timings.




cheekybint said:


> I tested again this morning, BFN. My temp dropped a little today but i'm trying not to let it bring me down with it. Hopefully it won't drop any more tomorrow, AF due either Fri/Sat. FF is still classing my chart as trisphasic with possible implantation on CD22, so i'm holding on to that at the moment. I will buy a decent HPT if AF hasn't arrive Saturday morning.


Cheeky, I can understand why FF has said triphasic, but I still think you are two days out. Not that this really matters as it still looks very promising! :hugs: But you should definitely buy more than one HPT! FX you get a positive soon and the temps stay up.


----------



## cheekybint

moxie08 said:


> Hi Baroness -- sorry to see the temp has dropped. I know how confusing and frustrating it is when that happens! Hope you are BDing still just in case!! We were caught off guard this month and I regret not being more careful with the timings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheekybint said:
> 
> 
> I tested again this morning, BFN. My temp dropped a little today but i'm trying not to let it bring me down with it. Hopefully it won't drop any more tomorrow, AF due either Fri/Sat. FF is still classing my chart as trisphasic with possible implantation on CD22, so i'm holding on to that at the moment. I will buy a decent HPT if AF hasn't arrive Saturday morning.
> 
> 
> Cheeky, I can understand why FF has said triphasic, but I still think you are two days out. Not that this really matters as it still looks very promising! :hugs: But you should definitely buy more than one HPT! FX you get a positive soon and the temps stay up.Click to expand...

Yeah i know moxie, I keep swapping my o date to CD16 to see what FF has to say from there. Thankfully it still says the same but with possible implantation on CD23 instead. Just going to have to keep waiting, patiently! lol

You never said how you're feeling? Better hopefully!


----------



## moxie08

Oh! sorry :blush: I am feeling better. Not the same as before I was ill, but that's okay. Juggling TTC and being ill isn't very nice; the illness has made me so nervous about any 'feelings' in my abdomen, and of course the last week of the luteal phase is defined by twangs and cramps! :dohh:

I know I'm going to be 10x more paranoid if I turn out to be pregnant.. but maybe I'll peak early in my paranoia and settle down into happy baby-clothes sewing bliss. ;-) DH is actually more hopeful this cycle than other cycles in the past. He's not the one charting, though, so I'll let him have his little peaceful, hopeful cloud of joy this week. How is your partner doing?


----------



## cheekybint

Glad you're feeling better, hopefully you'll be back to your normal self soon :)

My OH is the sensible one, even though he's completely supportive and positive, he's always the first to say the usual things like "it'll happen when it happens" "just wait and see if your period arrives" etc etc. Sometimes he lets his sensible attitude slip though, like yesterday, examining my test just in case HE could see something i couldn't lol


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! I can't really catch up properly today.. My sis is here and I haven't told her yet and she can see my screen so can't be on b&b! I'm on my phone now :D 

Anyway all charts lookig good, cheeky you're only using a 1dp thermometer, so chances are that drop is a lot less than it looks... 

Anyway I'll be on later and have a proper look and catch up... 

Ps I feel ROUGH today! Really sick, upset tummy, generally blurr :D 

X x x


----------



## xnmd1

SBB wait till you got sick! I had my first bout of morning sickness yesterday, the chocolate milk i drank was still cold when it came back up, it was misrable. i hoping for a better morning today! good luck with your sister and what not :)


----------



## moxie08

I am excited for both of our BFPs here and hope we can add more to them soon! 

Maaybe -- I hope you are doing okay. Sometimes I feel so powerless when AF comes, but especially so when I felt I did everything perfect and the chart shows it. I know you're on the right track, though, getting support here and initiating tests with your GP. I hope the increasing sun brings your first BFP this summer! :hugs:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Im fed up now, it doesn't look like iv ovulated, im not saying that i wont but its annoying, and i just hope i do next month.

Sorry needed a little rant.


----------



## cheekybint

Baroness have you tried putting in a high temp for tomorrow and see if FF gives you your cross hairs?

I think you ovulated on CD15 or 16


----------



## Baronessgogo

yep tried it, still no crosshairs. Im sulking now lol


----------



## cheekybint

Well no more sulking, just think about all the more BDing you can get in whilst waiting for O to arrive :D

I'm still sure you have O'd, but keep at it just in case !!


----------



## Baronessgogo

well when you look at it that way... :D


----------



## moxie08

:hugs: Baronessgogo

Your temps are really erratic, for sure, but there's also a method to the madness, and I wouldn't throw in the towel just yet! Just search on FF for erratic temps in pregnancy charts and you'll find more that look like yours. Honestly, because most of your jumps are single temps, I see it more as oscillating a string (vibrations, like on a guitar). It's still a string! 

Notice the graduated downwards before day 10? ovulation is clearly within the week after that. That's typical evidence of estrogen increasing (a general downward trend). Temps after are trending upwards. Look more at what they are oscillating around rather than the peaks and lows. 

I also think you ovulated definitely no later than the 15th, and the evidence is good for it. Override FF and put the coverline around 96.6?

Even with a perfect chart, you can't guarantee you ovulated. Most women don't every month, though they don't know or feel any different. Screw the crosshairs! You've every chance as those triphasic flatliners!


----------



## SBB

Hey girlies :D 

Sorry I haven't been on much today - my sis was here as I said, I managed not to blab to her! It's my mums birthday and we're all going round on Sat, so I'm going to give her a box with a note inside saying 'me and Danny are making you a Christmas Present' and then underneath put a digital test :D 

Sorry your temps are so confusing Baroness... I read a thread the other day where someone said that acupuncture can help to even out your temps... 

Moxie when are you going to test?! I know it's still early but it's exciting!

Cheeky I am still hoping for a positive from you! 

Maaybe hope you're ok if you're still checking in :hugs: 

XNMD hope you feel better - I'm shattered! 

x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB said:


> Hey girlies :D
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on much today - my sis was here as I said, I managed not to blab to her! It's my mums birthday and we're all going round on Sat, so I'm going to give her a box with a note inside saying 'me and Danny are making you a Christmas Present' and then underneath put a digital test :D
> 
> Sorry your temps are so confusing Baroness... I read a thread the other day where someone said that acupuncture can help to even out your temps...
> 
> Moxie when are you going to test?! I know it's still early but it's exciting!
> 
> Cheeky I am still hoping for a positive from you!
> 
> *Maaybe hope you're ok if you're still checking in* :hugs:
> 
> XNMD hope you feel better - I'm shattered!
> 
> x x x

I'm ok hun O:)

Just super stressed. . .
I have three different assignments in tomorrow, dissertation Monday and two exams before 6th May! Eek :wacko:

So don't really get much chance to come on as I've taken up residence in the library lol

xx


----------



## maaybe2010

moxie08 said:


> I am excited for both of our BFPs here and hope we can add more to them soon!
> 
> Maaybe -- I hope you are doing okay. Sometimes I feel so powerless when AF comes, but especially so when I felt I did everything perfect and the chart shows it. I know you're on the right track, though, getting support here and initiating tests with your GP. I hope the increasing sun brings your first BFP this summer! :hugs:

Thanks hun :hugs:

Yeah really disheartened me this month. . . more than others.

But I'm so egar to get OH's SA done as I'm hoping that shows up something so we have an actual reason :dohh:

Ah well I guess we've just got to keep waiting 

xx


----------



## moxie08

SBB said:


> Moxie when are you going to test?! I know it's still early but it's exciting!

I'm only 10 dpo right now so I shouldn't even be testing! I've just used the last pound store test and they are useless -- not even in a hint of a line. I even followed directions and let my pee cool down to room temperature first. What bad sports! :haha:

I know my temps look so flat-lined right now, but actually there is a big variation on when I took them (either at 4:30 or 6 am). For example, today I had another temp taken at 4:10 (97.70). I often have two temps. 

I never expect to see a positive on a test I take. So it won't be that hard to wait until AF. I only ever test on the cycles I chart anyway, just for record-keeping purposes. I'm sure I'll be joining Maaybe soon!


----------



## Baronessgogo

Thank you everyone, sorry i got a bit fed up. Today is my more positive day, especially as its the weekend and the sun is shining :)


----------



## cheekybint

Morning Ladies :)

Slight temp increase this morning
BFN
AF cramps 
AF due today/tomorrow (usual LP is 12 days)

Will see how it goes, at work today so hopefully that'll take my mind off everything

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## SBB

Morning ladies :D 

Maaybe I hope you manage to get all your work in on time and pass your exams with flying colours :D 

Glad you're feeling better Baroness, this weather is so lovely, I would be happy if it just stayed like this til September :D 

Moxie I have high hopes for you :D 

And you Cheeky, your charts usually start falling by now :D I hope your cramps aren't AF :( 

Keeping everything crossed for everyone... 

x x x


----------



## moxie08

I'm glad you are in a better mood, Baroness!! See, your chart pingponged right back up again. Some people just have different pulses and responses to pulses of hormones. It doesn't mean your less fertile for it unless your doctor has found problems with your LH and FSH.

Cheeky -- I am more and more convinced you are 2 days out from your average! It's just uncanny how close it is to your average. My own physical symptoms have been consistently 'ahead' of my chart by a couple days, and it's been driving me nuts, especially now that I'm mapping to 12 dpo aka 'impending AF' phase. I can't tell if the anxiety is from the dropping hormones or from being anxious about noticing any potential anxiety. ;-)

Been having such weird pains everywhere lately, but the weirdest are the throbbing and pulling just above where my legs meet the torso (inside the pelvic bone area) and on the inside of my legs (near the arteries). See the green dots just outside the labelled pelvic lymph nodes on the artery? About there.


----------



## SBB

Oooh Moxie that sounds like a good symptom! 

Your thread about understanding implantation is brilliant! 

x x x


----------



## moxie08

Thanks, SBB. I wrote it a while ago (meant to do a bigger guide, but eh things happen). There seem to be so many questions about this that I figured I'd put it in my signature and hope for the best. ;-)


----------



## moxie08

I know I can say this here, because you guys know that I find symptom-spotting ridiculous! :haha: I refuse to get excited about symptoms because spotting them doesn't mean I'm pregnant, it means that *my hormones are where they should be in order to get pregnant*.

As you know, I was ill earlier this week. Since then, my taste experience of food has altered. Twice now I've eaten something that initially tasted wrong (different). Two very different food products (a granola bar and canned soup) and yet the 'wrongness' was very similar -- metallic/bitter. At least one of those things I've eaten regularly before and it never tasted like that. 

I think this also explains why I've been wanting only spicy/flavourful foods, as bland foods haven't tasted nice. I think I know why!! It's not the blandness, it's the bitter/metallic taste in my mouth. It's definitely been increasing this week. I guess I've only just noticed now because I've been fighting dehydration (dry mouth, swollen tongue). Now I'm really salivating!

Higher levels of hormones can cause changes in the taste buds, but I would have never expected to see that sort of symptom at this point. If I'm not pregnant this month, I'm going to have a very hard time predicting when I actually am!

I really don't think I am pregnant, as I am growing impatient and frustrated and super-sensitive (signs my progesterone is dropping). I often have very strong changes in mental health as AF approaches as my body responds to the differentials in progesterone and estrogen in different ways.

If progesterone drops and estrogen is left 'up', I get anxious. When estrogen drops, I get depressed (try magnesium and/or zinc). Of course the body can react to low X, high X, sudden rise in X, and sudden drop in X ... all in different ways. So, it's important to track what yours does.


----------



## cheekybint

moxie08 said:


> Cheeky -- I am more and more convinced you are 2 days out from your average! It's just uncanny how close it is to your average.

Thanks Moxie, I have been bearing that in mind since you mentioned it. If it is the case than AF would be due Sunday. The good thing is that even if i move O to CD16 FF still sees probable implantation on CD23. So will just have to wait and see. 

The only reason i've not adjusted on FF for this is because I feel my ovulation each month so I'm confident that CD14 is correct

I am getting my usual AF signs today so do expect her to be here by bedtime :(


----------



## moxie08

cheekybint said:


> I am getting my usual AF signs today so do expect her to be here by bedtime :(

Noo :-( One of the few times we hope to be wrong, eh? :hugs:


----------



## moxie08

How are you feeling today, Baroness? FX your temp is up!

Maaybe -- I hope you get a chance to relax this weekend from all the stress and work. :hugs:

Cheeky, we are desperate for an update. Your chart reveals nothing!

After a downturn in luteal symptoms, I suddenly got a massive surge at the end of the work day last night (like breasts really hurting, hot skin, jumpy, insane sense of smell). DH said I can't test but I secretly got some IC from my friend Claire. XD She snuck them to me all ninja style in the pregnancy book she returned. Still a negative, but I don't think I'll see a positive until day 13 at the earliest if I am pregnant. It's day 11 now. 

The nighttime temp taking stuck with me. It's been 97.55 each night before bed the last week and last night it was 97.99! I was proper yawning and everything so clearly my body is getting used to living at higher temps. When I woke up this morning to temp and pee (no test, honest.. I'm going to wait until mid-afternoon), my breasts were aching again. I'm surprised at this turnaround but anything could happen tomorrow (when my temps usually start to drop). If they stay up or go up more, it's going to be hard to restrain people's excitement.

My temps have never looked like this before! :happydance:

And when Claire showed me her 'pregnancy' chart, she had similar flat temps -- the only time she ever had them. Coincidences are so evil. :haha:

FX the good news keeps rolling in, but :hugs: for those of us who start a new month soon and need to go through all of this again! :wacko:


----------



## SBB

Moxie that all sounds great, I really hope it's your month!! 

Update when you've tested please!! 

X x x


----------



## Baronessgogo

Ooh Moxie im excited for you, i hope they are all good signs :) Il be watching this afternoon.

I forgot to bring my thermometer to my mums house where i stayed last night, so i have no idea today :S


----------



## maaybe2010

cheekybint I like the look of your chart. . .
I hope AF stays away hun! :)

Thanks Moxie although I don't think I'll quite get it this weekend dissertation is due Monday! We managed to talk the media services rounf so we can get the binding done then :happydance:

Sorry I'm a bit hit and miss atm girls I'm still devestated by this months AF
I don't know why it's been so different to every other month :shrug:
It's probably just all the stress! lol xx


----------



## cheekybint

Hi ladies :)

Well no AF again today, temp dropped slightly. 

So either I did ovulate twice (CD14 and 15) as suspected and the 2nd egg is delaying my AF at the moment or I didn't ovulate till CD16

Obviously BFN again this morning :(


----------



## moxie08

maaybe2010 said:


> Sorry I'm a bit hit and miss atm girls I'm still devestated by this months AF
> I don't know why it's been so different to every other month :shrug:
> It's probably just all the stress! lol xx

I so understand, Maaybe. The same thing happened to me last year and really hit me hard. 


cheekybint, Do you think it looks a bit like January's temps? I wonder with the TR if it doesn't naturally take you longer to implant as the egg moves slower down the tube. That's not a bad thing; I'm just wondering.


Baronessgogo, last time I stayed with family with my 'kit' I lost my health diary (containing explicit details of things people shouldn't be reading) and was dying that someone might find it. Perhaps its a good thing to leave your stuff at home. XD

Turns out the diary was in a pocket in another bag and in my house all along for months. Phew!

I won't be expecting a positive (IF and that's a BIG if) until day 13 -- that's monday and not even a strong positive day. Stranger things have happened, I guess, but we'll see. My temps normally drop after tomorrow so all we can do is wait and not buy the cute romper set we saw in the window of mothercare as we were shopping on high street this morning. :blush:


----------



## cheekybint

moxie08 said:


> cheekybint, Do you think it looks a bit like January's temps? I wonder with the TR if it doesn't naturally take you longer to implant as the egg moves slower down the tube. That's not a bad thing; I'm just wondering.

Do you mean the 1/1/10 or 28/01/10? If you mean the 2nd one then yes i do actually! I've overlayed them, and pinned this cycle at CD16..

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/revtRiuU9.png

I actually asked the same question on BnB once before; regarding TR and implantation. I was wondering if a TR would cause earlier implantation as there's less tube to travel down. However, i suppose if the tube isn't perfect then I guess it would take longer to get down

I'm pretty sure this isn't my month now anyway, if I did ovulate on CD16 then AF would be here tomorrow, Monday at the latest (going on previous). Still getting BFNs, not a hint of anything at all. IF AF doesn't turn up by Tuesday I'll go and buy a decent test, but not till then.


----------



## SBB

Hey Girls :D 

Moxie - chart is looking good hun :D 

Cheeky - Your chart is looking good too, if a little confusing as to what dpo you are?! Fingers crossed AF is going to stay away... 

Maaybe - I hope you've had a good weekend and got lots of work done :D

Baroness - your temps are still looking confusing... Someone on the maca thread said the maca helped to even theirs out... I wonder if it might help yours :shrug: 

x x x


----------



## Baronessgogo

Moxie im glad i forgot everything then in that case lol

SBB i was actually thinking of trying maca at some point, got to do something about the confusing nature, i took my temp when i went home, i know it was the middle of the day, but was a low temp again :S


----------



## moxie08

After the craziness at the beginning of the 2WW (and before), I feel a bit like a sullen child towards my chart. Now that it's acting disturbingly textbook, I feel even more wary! 

I've been studying TTC charts for over a year now. I know a pregnant chart when I see one, and this chart is shaping up to be a pregnant chart with a first positive HPT in 1-3 days. Of course, anything might happen right now, but (as I keep saying) a baby has to start somewhere. That somewhere I guess includes the heart-wrenching ambiguous few days before menstruation where your chart is definitely doing something completely different.

I didn't want to get my hopes up. At all. But I think when you see my chart you'll understand how impossible that is now. This is where TTC for 3+ years comes weighing down on you -- I don't think I'll believe it if AF doesn't come in 2 days.


----------



## xnmd1

you're right moxie. you chart is definately doing something different this cycle! i've got my fingers crossed for you. i will be checking in on this thread untill i see the outcome for you :) good luck hun


----------



## Leanne27

Hello all, can I join? I love stalking charts! I am 6dpo today. Sorry for those of u who have AF's this month and good luck to those of u who are waiting!

xxxx


----------



## cheekybint

moxie08 said:


> After the craziness at the beginning of the 2WW (and before), I feel a bit like a sullen child towards my chart. Now that it's acting disturbingly textbook, I feel even more wary!
> 
> I've been studying TTC charts for over a year now. I know a pregnant chart when I see one, and this chart is shaping up to be a pregnant chart with a first positive HPT in 1-3 days. Of course, anything might happen right now, but (as I keep saying) a baby has to start somewhere. That somewhere I guess includes the heart-wrenching ambiguous few days before menstruation where your chart is definitely doing something completely different.
> 
> I didn't want to get my hopes up. At all. But I think when you see my chart you'll understand how impossible that is now. This is where TTC for 3+ years comes weighing down on you -- I don't think I'll believe it if AF doesn't come in 2 days.

I really hope you get a BFP in the next few days moxie, I don't know as nearly a quarter of what you do about charts but I can see your chart is not following it's "average" pattern. When will you test?


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Leanne :hi:

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## moxie08

Thanks, Cheeky! What do you think is going on with yours? Do you expect AF tomorrow or? I see you test BFN again :-(


----------



## moxie08

Hello Leanne27 =) Baronessgogo is about that as well, so it will be nice to have some company! =)


----------



## Leanne27

Thanks girls. Moxie your chart looks promising! xxx


----------



## cheekybint

moxie08 said:


> Thanks, Cheeky! What do you think is going on with yours? Do you expect AF tomorrow or? I see you test BFN again :-(

Well, it's one of several possibilities!

1. I'm actually pregnant - but do not think so

2. The B6 i took for 2 weeks has actually lengthened my LP by so far 3 days - is this possible with only 2 weeks worth?

3. The 2nd suspected ovulation has delayed AF by a few days (combined with the B6?)

4. The ovulation I thought happened on Saturday (CD14) didn't, and I ovulated on the Monday (CD16) (as well as the Sunday) - AF would be due today, LP hasn't been longer than 13 days. I was drinking on the Saturday evening, not a lot but I'm wondering if that may have interferred.

5. I haven't got a bloody (pardon the pun) clue!!!

CP was low and hard this morning, it's now high and soft again. CM is kind of watery/sticky, but there's not much of it either. I usually get a good dose of CM right before AF arrives

I've got myself into the mindset that AF will arrive, eventually. Just want it to hurry up and arrive so I can crack on with a new cycle, get my HSG booked, and hopefully get a BFP before the in-laws arrive from Australia on 6th June!!


----------



## cheekybint

Oh and on the day AF was due I had a lot of "bearing" down sensations down below. Feelings that I usually get when AF is going to she of face. They stopped that day and I've not had them again since

Moxie, I know you know a hell of a lot about charts, what do you honestly see with mine?


----------



## moxie08

I think tomorrow will make it a lot clearer. 

On one hand, it looks just like a normal chart of yours. For that, I'd expect tomorrow's temp to drop and AF to start. But it's totally not impossible that you could be pregnant, so don't give up on that yet! No AF is no AF. It's possible the feelings you got a couple days ago were implantation. The CL can be rescued at any time, really. Which means no AF and a few more days until a positive HPT!

Those things take time, even if they are totally frustrating. You are being very patient! I'm really hoping you get a really nice surprise soon.


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks Moxie, i'd already may the decision that tomorrow is the breaker really. If there's no AF tomorrow I'll go buy a decent test on Tuesday. I had a suspected chem in January and my chart looks nothing like that one, just the rest, so I'm very doubtful of a successful outcome.

I am actually surprised at how calm I've been - in RL if not on here! My sister is pregnant, she had a scan on Thursday, that's the only day I've really got upset about this whole TTC malarky this month, I'm usually down in the dumps and depressed for the last few days of my cycle/beginning of the next. Fine this month! 

I suspect i'm just getting used to it all now


----------



## moxie08

I hear ya! I *know* that I shouldn't see a positive for a few days if at all, but does that stop me testing twice a day? No. :dohh:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Lol moxie I have to admit i tested at 6dpo, was only an IC and obviously a BFN, just couldnt help myself :)

Cheeky im sorry i don't know much about charts or i would help, its too confusing for me at the moment, im sure when i get more into it it will make more sense to me.

Hi Leanne btw :)


----------



## moxie08

=)

We are so anxious now to see a positive HPT! I started getting a few cramps again during the night/morning but they were superficial and unilateral (right side). Normally before AF starts I get really bad, deep cramps with IBS (which I don't have) all over and into my back. I know that cramps are normal in early pregnancy and I should be excited about my chart but it would be nice to just get through tomorrow unscathed and get that positive HPT. I feel like I'm holding my breath!


----------



## Baronessgogo

Im keeping my fingers crossed for you, i really hope its a BFP.

Finally got my crosshairs, saying i Ov'd two days later than by going off my OPKs. AF is due in two days, going off last month's cycle, so we will see.


----------



## moxie08

I'm not sure about those crosshairs, either, Baronessgogo! But your previous chart did show higher temps before menstruation, and you are not quite that high this time. It's so hard to tell right now, esp. with your missing temps.


----------



## SBB

I'm not sure about your chart either baroness :shrug: I think it may have been earlier but ff can't pick it up because of the ups and downs...

Moxie have you tested today?! 

X x x


----------



## moxie08

Yes, at 4 am, but will try again this evening when I get home. I don't have ultrasensitive tests so I don't really think I'll get anything but evaps this early. No matter how much we would love for some confirmation right now!!! 

I'm having some odd cramps now and then, but they fade quickly. Feel flushed and tired, but I didn't sleep well and I'm wearing a little knit sweater top.


----------



## Jibber Jabber

Hey girls, 

Can you have a look at my chart..

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1e1810

This month my temp after Ov is pretty much stable, last month it had dipped below the coverline.

Is this a good thing? I'm starting to feel a little bit excited, but know I'm getting ahead of myself!! 

Thanks girls xx


----------



## Baronessgogo

I like to confuse people with my chart :)


----------



## moxie08

Jibber Jabber said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Can you have a look at my chart..
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1e1810
> 
> This month my temp after Ov is pretty much stable, last month it had dipped below the coverline.
> 
> Is this a good thing? I'm starting to feel a little bit excited, but know I'm getting ahead of myself!!
> 
> Thanks girls xx


It looks like a good thing to me. =) But I'm still waiting on the outcome of my suddenly stable temps!


----------



## SBB

Damn moxie you should always keep a stash of frers!! 

X x x


----------



## moxie08

I do have a stash (though I'm down to 3 now)!! I will use one on Thursday morning or when I see a line on the IC. Whichever comes first. I might be in for the long haul so I don't want to waste them yet. 

I also have two digital Clearblues just waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiting.


----------



## SBB

:happydance: 

can't wait :D

x x x


----------



## cheekybint

Afternoon ladies :)

Well I am now officially out, AF arrived this lunch time. Wasn't surprised, and okay about it too. Now just roll on next weekend for O time again! :D

Still got my fingers crossed for you Moxie! Good luck xxxxx


----------



## moxie08

Oh no, Cheeky. :hugs: I'm glad the ambiguity is sorted, though. You are so strong! I hope this next cycle shapes up to be the one.

I have sporadic cramps but they aren't really like AF cramps -- more like episodic waves localized sharply on the right side. Just a couple of those so far, and they are easy to control immediately with relaxation, so they last only a few seconds.


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks Moxie, I'm surprised at myself to be honest!

I've got a HSG this cycle so I'm hoping that'll settle the question; "Is it me?" Apparently there's an 80% chance the reversal was successful but there's still that niggling doubt so hopefully the test will put my mind at rest.

Have updated my FF to ovulation on CD16, I doubt my LP would have been this long for any other reason

I really think you're going to get a BFP this week Moxie, your temperature is looking great! When you going to test with a FRER?


----------



## moxie08

I am really glad you are getting the HSG done. I imagine it will help put your mind to rest about things. That is the next step for me -- we have our FS appt to discuss it on Thursday!

I can't believe my temp is still high given how poorly I slept last night. The two of us are so anxious. I never get nervous over tests or public speaking.. and now that I know a positive may start showing anytime, I'm quaking! DH is so conflicted. He thought it would just be a positive test and bam, we're pregnant. Instead, this build up!


----------



## Baronessgogo

Im sorry Cheeky :(


----------



## cheekybint

Well the saga continues! No less than 4 hours on and AF has stopped!


----------



## SBB

Hey cheeky - sorry af got you :( weird it's stopped :shrug: your temp does look like normal for AF though... Good luck with the HSG 

X x x


----------



## kissyfacelala

Cheeky, is your temp still high? implantation bleeding? how heavy is CD1 for you?

sorry to be following you around on BnB! :)


----------



## moxie08

Cheeky -- nothing can ever turn out as expected, eh?

Took an IC and a superdrug -- both very clearly negative. It hasn't been 10 minutes yet but I can't see a line magically appearing anytime soon! We'll try again tomorrow late evening. I'm feeling a bit light-headed and flushed still. Looking forward to an early night in.


----------



## cheekybint

False alarm! Must have had herself a false start because the witch is back with full on vengence lol

Sorry it was BFN moxie, fingers crossed for tomorrow! xxx


----------



## cheekybint

kissyfacelala said:


> Cheeky, is your temp still high? implantation bleeding? how heavy is CD1 for you?
> 
> sorry to be following you around on BnB! :)

Hi Kissy :hi:

All is back to normal now, AF well and truely here!


----------



## SBB

Good luck tomorrow moxie :D 

X x x


----------



## moxie08

Thanks, guys. =)

I think we need something fun and distracting. Here's a baby photo of me. Why not share one of yours and/or your partner?

https://farm1.static.flickr.com/37/79095844_5558a1f88d.jpg

DH:

https://farm1.static.flickr.com/30/40982671_5c168d5892_m.jpg


----------



## moxie08

Internet must be on the fritz again, as it double-posted.


----------



## Baronessgogo

aww you both looked so cute!

I dont think i have any on the computer :( just hung up on my parents' wall for all to see :S


----------



## cheekybint

Likewise here, baroness; all the baby photos and embarrassing school photos!

Here is one I do have though lol

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v142/7/36/886120453/n886120453_1473991_981.jpg

White jumper and pigtails circa 1983/84 lol


----------



## Baronessgogo

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y76/seventhegreat/confirmation.jpg

Next to the end on the right, the only embarrasing photo i have, and thats only cos someone from school put it on facebook


----------



## Baronessgogo

although to admit if you want embarrasing iv a picture of my dad dressed in a basque and red fishnets next to kerry katona's ex, cant remember his name, might be mark.

It was for charity, i have to add


----------



## cheekybint

Mines off facebook too lol


----------



## moxie08

you guys are adorable! Nag your parents to scan some of the baby ones. =)


----------



## Baronessgogo

my parents and "scan" don't mix very well, iv only just got them texting!


----------



## SBB

Ah your pics are soooo cute! I don't have any on the computer :( 

x x x


----------



## cheekybint

moxie08 said:


> you guys are adorable! Nag your parents to scan some of the baby ones. =)

I was actually surprised NOT to find any on my mum's Facebook, thankfully she just has the really embarrassing drunken photos instead lol


----------



## moxie08

97.92... best guess is that it will drop more tomorrow and then AF! Sorry guys. :-(


----------



## moxie08

My DH is so sweet. He said he feels like he's got 5 matching numbers on the lottery but they stopped pulling balls and won't say when they'll pull the last one. 

I'm starting to feel the same!


----------



## Baronessgogo

Aww Moxie im sorry :( it really looked like it was good this time.


----------



## SBB

Damn it moxie.... I hope you're wrong and you get a rise tomorrow... 
Have you tested today?

X x x


----------



## moxie08

Tested early this morning -- very negative, both FRER and IC. Would have had AF by now and I don't feel at all like I'm going to get it today. Still the same sporadic sharp cramp on my right side. I'm going to ask an FS about a luteal cyst or ectopic pregnancy on Thursday. We'll see what happens with the temps tomorrow!

Skin is still flushed but I seem to be getting used to the soreness now. I'm not sure if I'm going to test this evening or not. I'm running out of tests!!


----------



## cheekybint

Sorry about the BFN Moxie, I hope your temp goes back up tomorrow :)

Now I'm back to my normal logical self I can tell you that I never got a BFP until I was about 6 to 8 weeks gone with all my other pregnancies! That logic clearly goes out the window once the 2ww arrives but at least it shows that a BFP can be late without any problems :)


----------



## moxie08

Thanks Cheeky :hugs: -- I know all the science, but even science goes out the window in the TWW+. I guess we all hope for a 10 dpo perfect positive and manageable morning sickness with no questionable bleeding and strong heartbeats and.. so on.

I am surprisingly happy now, but I will be happier when this week is over I think!


----------



## SBB

Sorry it was a bfn moxie.. Are you still hopeful? I am :D 

Cheeky you made me laugh about 6-8 weeks with all your other pregnancies but you've been poas like a mad woman anyway :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## cheekybint

As I said, that logic clearly goes straight out the window when the 2ww arrives lol :rofl:

I'll be exactly the same this month too :D


----------



## moxie08

I am now that I've read up on round ligament pain. Anatomy isn't my forte, especially physio, so I've had to play catch-up. 

It sounds like the uterus is attached to the right side somehow (in some way) by the round ligament, and the pains/cramps sound exactly what I'm experiencing (and where). I was worried that I've got a luteal cyst or ectopic pregnancy, both of which can cause my chart and lack of positives, but I'm less worried now.

I know not even a strong positive can stop a potential chemical or miscarriage, so I'm just hoping that it's taking its time to dig in deep. ;-)


----------



## moxie08

Tested IC -- looks pretty negative so far. That said, I'm having a stronger hot flush right now. I have a hard time believing that AF is going to come tomorrow, but who knows. *shrugs*

I ran out of room on my paper chart as I only gave myself 34 days. And I have no more IC. :-( That leaves 1 FRER for tomorrow morning, 1 FRER for thursday morning, and 2 clear blue digitals for any hint of positive line. Not testing tomorrow evening as we'll be out until late.


----------



## SBB

Hun fingers crossed for you... 

I've been having right sided pain as well which I was a bit worried about but I feel better now you've said about the uterus being attached :D 

I really hope the FRER is +ve tomorrow morning :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## moxie08

Baronessgogo, your temp is going up -- how are you feeling now?


----------



## Baronessgogo

not hopeful, i'm not getting any symptoms at all, and im due (according to my last cycle) tomorrow, its just been too confusing this month, can't wait for it to be over and hopefully a normal month next time.


----------



## moxie08

Have you tried soy before? It might help even things out.


----------



## Baronessgogo

ok after saying that i needed a wee, sorry tmi, so thought i might as well test too, as you do. well, after a minute it looked negative so i left it, went back three to five minutes later and there was the faintest of faint lines. Now im trying not to get my hopes up, as i know very well it coukd be an evap, but im gona test first thing in the morning, so will let you know. it was an ic btw.


----------



## SBB

That sounds exciting baroness! Will check in the morning :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## moxie08

omg, that would be amazing! hope it turns into your positive, baronessgogo!!


----------



## Baronessgogo

it would be weird after the month iv had lol


----------



## moxie08

Another :bfn:, another temperature drop although I took the 5 am time to make it comparable to yesterday's time. Whatever is going on down there, I hope it is happy. :shrug:


----------



## Baronessgogo

:hugs: aw moxie, i really hoped it was good news for you.

I did two tests this morning, one negative and one again had the fainest of lines, so im convincing myself they were evaps, as the otehr one was negative and the other is meant to be more sensitive, all ICs tho. Then i start getting stupid and thinking well iv done around 17 of thes tests with nothing on them, why would i get two evaps in a row? then my head starts hurting and i have to lie down lol

sorry for rambling once again.


----------



## moxie08

Your temp is up again though so yay! =)

My paper chart is even clearer than my online chart, as it shows all the temps and the times. There's a very clear, consistent, stable luteal pattern that's continued even today. So, I'm not very concerned yet. But seeing a positive would definitely make me feel more secure! We'll see tomorrow. I don't think anything is going to happen today. I would be getting IBS already with AF starting properly around 10 am. 

Tomorrow I will ask for a blood test and a scheduled scan. They would be scheduling them anyway per protocol for infertile couples but if necessary I'll pull out my "Sharp pains on my right side!" card to trigger the ectopic diagnostic pathway. Better to be safe!


----------



## Baronessgogo

Ok i couldnt wait, bought a clearblue test, again there was the faintest of lines but came up within 2 minutes, and was sorta blue? i think i may be losing my mind a little here lol.


----------



## xnmd1

aw baroness, it's still early & tests vary in sensitivity. this could develop into something! i will check in on you good luck


----------



## xnmd1

oh i was typing that as you were posting about the clearblue ... yayyyy


----------



## Baronessgogo

im trying to calm myself down now, they are only very faint and could all be evaps :S got to keep it together.


----------



## moxie08

I am so jealous! I don't even have faint lines and I did a clearblue last night.


----------



## SBB

Baroness post your pics in the preg test gallery! 

Moxie I hope tomorrow will bring you a bfp :D 

x x x


----------



## Baronessgogo

Iv tried taking photos of them but my phone is rubbish, cant even see the test line properly :(


----------



## moxie08

And I just read about your reading as well! This is all very exciting!


----------



## cheekybint

Oh how exciting Baroness!! I hope it's the start of your BFP :D

Good luck for tomorrow Moxie!


----------



## moxie08

Thanks, Cheeky =) I've decided not to test again until after our fertility appt tomorrow. My head is filled with romantic notions about having a doctor come in to tell us if we are pregnant or not. Maybe that's what the little invisible bean has been planning all along. :haha:

That saves my last FRER for Friday and then I can buy more on the weekend. Strategic use of HPTs + plot hooks = Win.


----------



## Baronessgogo

Moxie i really hope that the doctor has some good news for you.


----------



## moxie08

After all that, DH couldn't wait to test and made me do a Tesco one inclandestine at his mums. Of course it is perfectly negative! And now he's making me carry it around in my pocket. :wacko: Men! :haha:


----------



## Baronessgogo

:haha: iv been carying mine round at work before i could sneak it into my bag.

Just done a FRER, faint line, pink, came up at 1 minute, waited till 3, still there, gonna go post it on the gallery when its uploaded to photobucket.


----------



## moxie08

That's really great, Baronessgogo! =) You must be thrilled!


----------



## Baronessgogo

i would be if i could convince hubby, he's still sceptical lol


----------



## cheekybint

Oh brilliant Baroness! :D Is the photo up?


----------



## cheekybint

Omg Baroness!! That OH of yours must be colour blind!! There is most definitely a line on ALL those tests :D


----------



## Baronessgogo

I said that, he said he's not getting his hopes up until its darker


----------



## cheekybint

Well fingers and toes all crossed that they get darker tomorrow, and the day after, and day after!

I am so excited for you!! :rofl:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Aww thank you :) i hope so too


----------



## moxie08

Maaybe2010 really is some kind of babydust. :happydance: I wonder if she knows your news yet??


----------



## Baronessgogo

Lol we were saying the same thing about all the people my friend Dinah stalks, everytime she goes away one of us gets a :bfp:`


----------



## maaybe2010

Well I do now Moxie!! :haha:

*CONGRATULATIONS!!*

You owe it to me lol
I could be used as a new fertility treatment!


----------



## xnmd1

Yes Maaybe you definately started a lucky thread .. like 3 of us have gotten BFP's now :) Congrats baroness :)


----------



## maaybe2010

Baronessgogo your OH DEFINATELY needs glasses! lol

:happydance:

xx


----------



## maaybe2010

xnmd1 said:


> Yes Maaybe you definately started a lucky thread .. like 3 of us have gotten BFP's now :) Congrats baroness :)

Eee! :happydance:

:dust:


----------



## cheekybint

Hope it's lucky for me this cycle! :D

How you doing maaybe?


----------



## maaybe2010

cheekybint said:


> Hope it's lucky for me this cycle! :D
> 
> How you doing maaybe?

I'm doing ok thanks hun O:)
Been AWOL for a little while lol

I'm just waiting for OV 
But hoping my cycles are back to 28 days this cycle

I'm optimistic for this month, got a good feeling :)

but if the worst happens and the witch shows
we're still getting things sorted this with FS and OH's SA
So will definately be progress in TTC :thumbup:

How're you hun?
Not long since the witch? :growlmad:

Fingers Crossed for us both!
Stick with me and you'll be there soon anyway :haha:

Oh annnnd

I used a link last month from babyandbump for two free pregnancy tests
They showed up today!! :thumbup:

I think it was off duofertility if anyone wants to try it :flower:


----------



## cheekybint

Glad you've got your PMA back!

Yes unfortunately the witch got me a few days ago. Back to square one again! Waiting for my HSG appointment to come through at the moment, if it's not here by Friday i'll be calling them up because I want to make sure it's well before my next ovulation

I ordered those tests too. 2 lots lol One arrived at home yesterday and the 2nd arrived addressed to my OH at work today - good job he knew it was coming, would have liked to see he explain that one away to his employees lol

Fingers crossed this will be our month!


----------



## Baronessgogo

4am and just dont a digi, no mistaking it, says "Pregnant 1-2"

Just wanted to say thank you Maaybe :) im glad to have been part of your lucky thread, not that im goig anywhere mind, il still be stalking :)


----------



## moxie08

:hugs: I am very happy for all of you who have your :bfp: but I really don't think I'll be joining you.

I expect to get AF tomorrow or today based on the progression of temps, etc. It really does look like a luteal cyst or a bad egg, as the temps are showing a clear loss of functioning in the CL. Better to have a potential loss now than in 2 weeks, I guess!

The next few months we're not TTC as I'm going to be seriously amping up my exercise to lose some weight in preparation for IVF. So sick of this month already, and it's ups and downs! I'll let you guys know what the outcome is from my fertility appt. =)


----------



## SBB

Congrats baronness! I think you must have ov'd cd15 not 17 like FF says :D 

moxie I'm sorry it's not looking good, I was really hoping you'd get your bfp... I hope the FS appt goes well :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## cheekybint

Congratulations Baronness!! I take it the OH is believing it now :D

So sorry this month isn't working for you Moxie, like SBB I was really hoping to see you get your BFP this month. Good luck with the FS :)


----------



## Baronessgogo

Yep, shoved it in his face and said "see, told you i was pregnant" at 4am, probably not the best way i could tell him but he was annoying me lol


----------



## cheekybint

Baronessgogo said:


> Yep, shoved it in his face and said "see, told you i was pregnant" at 4am, probably not the best way i could tell him but he was annoying me lol

:rofl: 

That's the sort of thing I'd do!


----------



## maaybe2010

Baronessgogo! :haha:

I want to do a special suprise when it finally happens but he always insists on being there for the test :dohh:

xx


----------



## moxie08

maaybe2010 said:


> Baronessgogo! :haha:
> 
> I want to do a special suprise when it finally happens but he always insists on being there for the test :dohh:
> 
> xx

My DH wanted to be there for the tests, but sadly was unable to wake up at 4 am with me each morning. :haha:


----------



## Leanne27

Congrats to the BFP's! Feel like my AF is coming, i keep POAS but BFN's! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maaybe2010

Leanne27 said:


> Congrats to the BFP's! Feel like my AF is coming, i keep POAS but BFN's!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Your temp is still up so PMA :)
Annnnd your only 9dpo!

:dust:


----------



## Jibber Jabber

Hi girls,

Congrats Baroness! 

I am 10 DPO today and did a CBD test tonight and I got a BFP - so excited and I felt so positive because of what my charts were telling me!

Thanks for your support in this thread xx


----------



## Baronessgogo

Wow congrats Jibber Jabber

This really is a lucky thread!


----------



## maaybe2010

Yes it is :smug:

Congrats!


----------



## Jibber Jabber

Thanks girls, still completely shocked and not quite sure what to do with myself! xx


----------



## Leanne27

Thanks Maybe2010, well 10 dpo but yes still early! This does seem to be a lucky thread! Hope the rest of us get our BFP's soon also : )

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xnmd1

Hi girls :(

noticed while at work today that i was bleeding.. when i noticed it was bright red & like a light period. it has now tapered down to brown spotting.
as soon as i noticed the blood i left work and headed for the emergency room .. waiting six hours and was told it would be another 3 - 4 hour wait -- so i left. am going to wait it on in the morning.
had some mild cramping more so when up and walking etc.
thinking it is over for me :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Whitbit22

Oh no! That is horrible! I would have demanded to be seen! So sorry honey. :hugs:


----------



## moxie08

Oh no, xnmd1! :-( :-( :hugs: Are you okay?


I am officially out now as of 2:50 this morning. Amazingly, like everything else, the start of AF has been offset by 6 hours. I wonder if the Soy caused this. I never bleed in the night, but this month has been a first for many things already. Glad to be starting over. Gutted that I won't be trying for a couple months now. Hope that when I come back here all of you are into your second trimester and I'll be an athletic BMI of "under 30" .. ;-)


----------



## xnmd1

i don't know moxie. i rang my mom and she said she thought if i was miscarrying the blood would have got heavier by now or i would have more than just mild cramps. i won't find out untill tomorrow though what is going on to me since our medical system is a mess.
i'm so angry no one would tell me if my baby was okay after 6 hours of waiting i have to wait again untill tomorrow. one nurse did ssay if i spiked a fever or threw up to dial 911 but besides that they have told me nothing!


----------



## moxie08

Did you go to the A&E or the early pregnancy unit? I would've hoped they did more than that. :-(


----------



## maaybe2010

xnmd1 - Bleeding is very common in early pregnancy and I've experienced it it myself.
It was quite drastic the amount of blood I had but I didn't miscarry so tell that beanie to hold on in there!

:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Xnmd I know it's easy to say but try not to worry, bleeding is very common in the first few weeks as there's a hell of a lot going on down there...at this point they should be able to give you a scan and see what's going on... 

Moxie I'm sorry you're out :hugs: I wish everyone on this thread had got their bfp... How come you won't be trying for 2 months? 

Maaybe how are you doing hun? Did you get all that uni work in ok in the end? I'll be stalking you this cycle :D 

X x x


----------



## Baronessgogo

Xnmde aww hun im sorry, tho as Maaybe and SBB says it is common, i really hope it goes ok for you. It would be my worst nightmare.

Aw Moxie im sorry to hear your news too :( 

SBB when is your scan?


----------



## Leanne27

Ah im sorry to hear that, I hope everything is ok. xxxx


----------



## xnmd1

i went to the A&E .. which they are useless. there was a man sitting next to me for 7 hours who hurt his back and couldn't walk and no one helped him either.. and a girl laying on the floor vomiting.
i'm just waiting for my doctors office to open this morning. and im prepared to yell at them as it is usually a 2 week wait for an appointment.


----------



## xnmd1

double post


----------



## xnmd1

i called my doctor and they told me they wern't doing any bookings for today whether it was an emergency or not.. they gave me a number to an on call doctor.. his office doesnt open for another hour and i don't even know if he will see me yet.

now i am just crying .. i'm so upset. why won't anyone help me and my little bean :(


----------



## moxie08

xnmd1, hope someone is checking you both over now :-( I hope you were able to get some support from family/friends, too. Let us know how you get on!


----------



## maaybe2010

Moxie do you think my chart is gearing up for OV?

xx


----------



## xnmd1

so here is what has happened guys ..

my doctor wouldnt see me so i called my friend who is pregnants doctor and told him my story - he saw me right away. said my uterus is the perfect size for 6 weeks and my uterus is closed so i'm not miscarrying - yet.

now here is the thing.. he sent me to the maternity ward for bloods because of my bleed. they did a test and i have a negative RH factor which only occurs in 10% of women. not sure if you know what that means and i don't 100% get it but my understanding is that basically it is an enzyme in my blood that creates antibodies which attack my baby because they see it as foreign.
i have 24 hours to go get a needle to correct this or i may lose my baby and possibly not be able to have children again. normally if your RH negative you wouldnt need the shot untill 28 weeks gestation but because of my abnormal bleeding i need it imeddiately - he said within 72 hours of the bleed to save the baby


----------



## cheekybint

Oh gosh xnmd1, I am so sorry you are going through all this :(

I hope you are able to arrange this injection asap, is the doctor you saw sorting it for you?

I can't imagine how you are feeling right now, I really hope everything is okay xxxx


----------



## xnmd1

thanks hun, just waiting in the emergeny room now for the shot and hoping my little one will be ok


----------



## Leanne27

Hope u get it! Good luck!

xx


----------



## Baronessgogo

At least its some good news wrapped in bad :S you must be so worried.


----------



## xnmd1

back from the emergency. had my winrho shot & beta HCG is 13,427 :)


----------



## SBB

That's great xnmd glad it's all ok x x x


----------



## notquitesure

Hi xnmd1, have been stalking this 'lucky' thread for about a week waiting to ov ! so have been looking to see how you got on... wow huge HCG numbers, CONGRATULATIONS. Hopefully this is the last worry for a happy and healthy 9 months for you :hugs:


----------



## moxie08

Maaybe -- yes, probably around day 15/16 again!

xmnd1 -- I am so glad everything is getting sorted.


----------



## maaybe2010

Moxie I hope your right because I'm scared I've missed it today!!


----------



## xnmd1

thanks everyone! i'm certainly relieved. i also so the yolk sac and the fetal pole & the doctor said that was his cheap portable machine and he would get me in to look on his good machine next week


----------



## Baronessgogo

Thats fantastic news xnmd1! i was worried for you, im glad everything is ok :D


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB said:


> Xnmd I know it's easy to say but try not to worry, bleeding is very common in the first few weeks as there's a hell of a lot going on down there...at this point they should be able to give you a scan and see what's going on...
> 
> Moxie I'm sorry you're out :hugs: I wish everyone on this thread had got their bfp... How come you won't be trying for 2 months?
> 
> *Maaybe how are you doing hun? Did you get all that uni work in ok in the end? I'll be stalking you this cycle  *
> 
> X x x

Sorry SBB I only just read back to this :haha:

Yeah most things are sorted now! :)
One exam left on Friday and that's my lot! :happydance:

Yes please stalk me
I would miss you if you didn't! :haha:

:hugs:

*Whitbit22 -* You've been trying a long time hun I really hope this thread is lucky for yoooou! :)

Have you had any testing done?
I know someone has already asked you this in another thread but I can't find it :shy:

xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies, I would like to join.....hahaha...I am avid chart stalker!!!! been ttc for 10 months now and currently on my 2nd cycle of clomid.....


----------



## maaybe2010

7 DPO?
When are you testing hun? 
Your chart is looking gooood :flower:

xx


----------



## Whitbit22

Xnmd-So glad everything is ok! I was worried and outraged that you werent getting care!

:wave: Hi maaybe. I have had the bloodwork and DH had his SA. Thinking an HSG is the next step, going to see my doc this week! If they plan on doing it when I go they may have to do a blood test to make sure I'm not already pg.. Wouldnt that be awesome? :haha:

:dust: to all you lovely deserving ladies!


----------



## maaybe2010

Whitbit22 said:


> Xnmd-So glad everything is ok! I was worried and outraged that you werent getting care!
> 
> :wave: Hi maaybe. I have had the bloodwork and DH had his SA. Thinking an HSG is the next step, going to see my doc this week! If they plan on doing it when I go they may have to do a blood test to make sure I'm not already pg.. Wouldnt that be awesome? :haha:
> 
> :dust: to all you lovely deserving ladies!

That would be awesome :)

:flow:


----------



## xnmd1

having a scan tomorrow morning at 6w+3 to double check that my little bubs is ok, plus the dr said he thinks he saw 2 sacs but can't be sure because he wasn't using good equipment soo .. twins? its not impossible !


----------



## Whitbit22

Last night I had a dream I was having a scan and the doctor said I was having twins! i came home and took 2 hpts and got 2 bfps maybe its a sign lol


----------



## maaybe2010

I also had a dream I was pregnant :shock:

I don't get them often and we had moved house and the babys room we were making was GORGEOUS :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

maaybe - ugh, not sure when to test...hahaha...I am nervous for the bfn....I guess I will try to make it till 14 or 15 dpo. Nice temp dip...looks like you Oed yesterday!!!!

xnmd - congrats on that..I would love twins....let us know how it turns out!


----------



## maaybe2010

ttcbaby117 said:


> maaybe - ugh, not sure when to test...hahaha...I am nervous for the bfn....I guess I will try to make it till 14 or 15 dpo. Nice temp dip...looks like you Oed yesterday!!!!
> 
> xnmd - congrats on that..I would love twins....let us know how it turns out![/QUOTE
> 
> I'm planning on going the length this cycle too
> See how long we last though :haha:
> 
> It is a rather sexy dip isn't it!
> I'm so proud of it :)
> 
> :dust:


----------



## Baronessgogo

That is a lovely dip :)


----------



## maaybe2010

Do you think we :sex: enough?

I've been so busy and stressed that I haven't seen him all that much and definatley haven't been DTD as much as usual . . . .


----------



## Baronessgogo

it looks same as we did?


----------



## maaybe2010

Really?

Eeee! 
Finger crossed then :happydance:


----------



## moxie08

I've got almost 2 weeks left until ovulation; thankfully I'll have Maaybe's two week wait to keep me entertained! ;-) Hope you get some more new 2WWers here talking charts with you.


----------



## cheekybint

I should be back in the 2ww by the end of the week, hopefully!

HSG on Thursday morning and no BDing until it's been done :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

Maaybe - I think you got the bding in.

Cheekybint - good luck on the HSG....Let us know what your results are. Fxed that evrything is ok.


----------



## SBB

Cheeky good luck with the hsg... 

Maaybe I'm crossing everything that you've done it this month :D x x x


----------



## Whitbit22

I only have 4 temps on my chart because I just got my thermometer. Is there any point in trying to read anything into these temps since I don't have a coverline? Or should it still have a trend?


----------



## maaybe2010

Yep I'm here to keep you going until your own TTW :)

Thanks SBB :hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

Whitbit22 said:


> I only have 4 temps on my chart because I just got my thermometer. Is there any point in trying to read anything into these temps since I don't have a coverline? Or should it still have a trend?

Um. . . not unless you know your average temp pre OV?
Everyone is different and my temps so far have been higher than last months.

xx


----------



## moxie08

Whitbit22 said:


> I only have 4 temps on my chart because I just got my thermometer. Is there any point in trying to read anything into these temps since I don't have a coverline? Or should it still have a trend?

It's a bit hard to tell as you don't have anything to compare it to, but everyone has to start somewhere! =)


----------



## moxie08

cheekybint said:


> I should be back in the 2ww by the end of the week, hopefully!
> 
> HSG on Thursday morning and no BDing until it's been done :(

How did the HSG go?? I'm due for one but putting it off until June I think. I have an ultrasound scheduled May 25th. I really hope everything is clear for you. :hugs:


----------



## cheekybint

moxie08 said:


> cheekybint said:
> 
> 
> I should be back in the 2ww by the end of the week, hopefully!
> 
> HSG on Thursday morning and no BDing until it's been done :(
> 
> How did the HSG go?? I'm due for one but putting it off until June I think. I have an ultrasound scheduled May 25th. I really hope everything is clear for you. :hugs:Click to expand...

Ask me tomorrow lol 

Not sure if i'll get my results tomorrow but hopefully they'll give me some idea of what's happening

What are you having the US for?


----------



## moxie08

cheekybint said:


> moxie08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheekybint said:
> 
> 
> I should be back in the 2ww by the end of the week, hopefully!
> 
> HSG on Thursday morning and no BDing until it's been done :(
> 
> How did the HSG go?? I'm due for one but putting it off until June I think. I have an ultrasound scheduled May 25th. I really hope everything is clear for you. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ask me tomorrow lol
> 
> Not sure if i'll get my results tomorrow but hopefully they'll give me some idea of what's happening
> 
> What are you having the US for?Click to expand...


:dohh: I keep thinking it's thursday night! Wishing away the month already, not a good sign. :haha:

The last ultrasound I had was the first year we were TTC so they are repeating it. Just standard practice, as i've just started at the fertility clinic finally rather than my GP or endocrinology clinic. Need to call to arrange a smear as they asked for cervical tissue to test other things as well! And Rubella. All of which have to be done before the HSG can be scheduled.


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks ladies. Sorry Im just getting anxious :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

cheeky - I got my results immediately....luckily my dh was there b/c teh pain killer my dr gave me before the procedure made me loopy...I didnt remember half of what he said so my dh had to fill me later. G/L luv will be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## moxie08

ttcbaby117, your temps are looking very promising. Is this the first time you have charted them?


----------



## cheekybint

Hey all :)

HSG done! 

My right tube is blocked, but my left is open :D 

I'm happy with that, I expected to find them both blocked!


----------



## moxie08

So will both ovaries feed into the one tube then?


----------



## Baronessgogo

Im glad its better than you thought :)


----------



## SBB

That sounds good then cheeky :D 

x x x


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks ladies :)



moxie08 said:


> So will both ovaries feed into the one tube then?

Is that possible? My ovaries are both fine, just the tube that's blocked. I'm off to google now!


----------



## moxie08

> Fallopian tubes: Is pregnancy possible with only one?I have only one fallopian tube. Is it possible for me to get pregnant?
> Answer
> from Sandhya Pruthi, M.D.
> Pregnancy is possible with only one fallopian tube &#8212; as long as you have one or both ovaries, you still ovulate, and the remaining fallopian tube is healthy.
> 
> Normally, a single egg is released each month by one of the ovaries. The egg travels to one of the fallopian tubes &#8212; typically the adjacent tube &#8212; where a sperm may fertilize it. The fertilized egg then travels to the uterus.
> 
> Ovulation tends to alternate between the ovaries. If you have only one fallopian tube, you're most likely to conceive on a month in which the egg is released from the ovary nearest your fallopian tube. Although it may be possible for an egg released from one ovary to travel to the fallopian tube on the opposite side, this is rare. Instead, any eggs released from the ovary on the opposite side typically won't have a chance to be fertilized. The egg will simply break down, and you'll have your next period as usual.
> 
> Keep in mind that fertility may be affected by other factors as well. You're less likely to conceive if one of your fallopian tubes was removed due to a tubal pregnancy or infection. In such cases, the remaining fallopian tube may not be normal. Conception is also less likely if you have only one ovary and it's on the opposite side of your only fallopian tube.

I guess it's pretty rare, but possible! Shame there wasn't an easy way to lasso the ovary and bring it near the good tube. ;-)


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks Moxie :)

I'm still feeling positive about it all, I know I'm one tube down but considering I was sterlised 11 years ago I'm lucky to have one functioning tube now!

Hopefully the SI will encourage 2 ovulations again this month. I've 2 cycles to try before I see my FS again, so if I have no luck before then I'm going to speak to him about fertility drugs, I'm sure there must be something that will help

On the good side, I've read alot about there being an increased chance of getting pregnant after a HSG, the nurse also mentioned it today. So fingers crossed!


----------



## maaybe2010

cheekybint said:


> Thanks Moxie :)
> 
> *I'm still feeling positive about it all, I know I'm one tube down but considering I was sterlised 11 years ago I'm lucky to have one functioning tube now!*
> 
> Hopefully the SI will encourage 2 ovulations again this month. I've 2 cycles to try before I see my FS again, so if I have no luck before then I'm going to speak to him about fertility drugs, I'm sure there must be something that will help
> 
> On the good side, I've read alot about there being an increased chance of getting pregnant after a HSG, the nurse also mentioned it today. So fingers crossed!

Keep up that PMA lady! :happydance:

I've also heard of the increase chance afterwards so fingers crossed!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

moxie08 said:


> ttcbaby117, your temps are looking very promising. Is this the first time you have charted them?

thanks moxie - I started temping around October last year and then stopped this year up until this cycle. This is my second month on clomid. My temps usually stay aruond 97.9 and I will have a random temp around 98.3 but it has never been this flat....do you think that is good? Is this considered triphasic. Also, I have heard that there is an increased chance of having a triphasic chart while on clomid without pregnancy...do you know if that is true? I am trying to keep from testing until 14 dpo..let see if I can make it

Thanks for taking a look at my chart, I like to hear what others think as I am still learning.


----------



## Leanne27

Its looking good as far as I can tell although im afraid i dont know anything about having a triphasic chart while on clomid. Hope u get your BFP! let us know!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moxie08

I'm noticing more and more that the successful pregnant charts seem to have BD 1-2 days past FF's ovulation line. So I'm making a special effort to continue to BD past when I "think" I've ovulated. I am especially suspicious that the soy somehow makes the egg take longer to leave the gate based on when and how it lengthens the luteal phase. 

And then I see the charts where people BD only ONCE the entire cycle and get pregnant and I go :dohh: 

I am working on a theory for interpreting charts that so far seems quite plausible (on ovulatory cycles). But I need more people who have charted a while to really examine it further. I could flush out my ideas here but I think you will all yawn. :haha: It has to do with the peaks and valleys. There seem to be critical points and temperatures that you can map cycles to that are much more reliable than just mapping by days alone -- as time between those critical points can and DOES vary. 

So far I can predict ovulation temp dip at day 18 for me. Who knows what 2 more days of soy might do! My face/neck is breaking out in spots like crazy, which is _so bizarre_, but apparently is indicative of low estrogen. I already had low estrogen before soy, it must be rock bottom now!!! Fingers crossed once I stop it will boomerang and I'll ovulate ever so slightly earlier. I've noticed that some women with charts like mine tend to get pregnant on the 'crazy' chart -- aka higher temps, more extreme ping-pongs, etc., probably because hormones are stronger. That means you, too, Maaybe! 

Not to get our hopes up for no reason. All sorts of charts become pregnant. But subfertile people who have been trying a while tend to need something to change in order to get their :bfp: ...


----------



## moxie08

ttcbaby117 said:


> thanks moxie - I started temping around October last year and then stopped this year up until this cycle. This is my second month on clomid. My temps usually stay aruond 97.9 and I will have a random temp around 98.3 but it has never been this flat....do you think that is good? Is this considered triphasic. Also, I have heard that there is an increased chance of having a triphasic chart while on clomid without pregnancy...do you know if that is true? I am trying to keep from testing until 14 dpo..let see if I can make it
> 
> Thanks for taking a look at my chart, I like to hear what others think as I am still learning.

I take it you didn't chart the last cycle on clomid then? If it's anything like soy, it probably is why your temps are so flat. Mine were shockingly flat on soy -- even the rises and drops were so clean and gradual. It's hard having a 'perfect' chart like this as the temp could drop rapidly for AF. It's great that you aren't testing until 14 dpo. Maybe plan some fun things to do those days to distract you just in case you don't get a positive yet, as I think clomid can also lengthen your luteal phase sometimes? 

I really hope you get good news when you test and that temp stays up!


----------



## maaybe2010

moxie08 said:


> I'm noticing more and more that the successful pregnant charts seem to have BD 1-2 days past FF's ovulation line. So I'm making a special effort to continue to BD past when I "think" I've ovulated. I am especially suspicious that the soy somehow makes the egg take longer to leave the gate based on when and how it lengthens the luteal phase.
> 
> And then I see the charts where people BD only ONCE the entire cycle and get pregnant and I go :dohh:
> 
> I am working on a theory for interpreting charts that so far seems quite plausible (on ovulatory cycles). But I need more people who have charted a while to really examine it further. I could flush out my ideas here but I think you will all yawn. :haha: It has to do with the peaks and valleys. There seem to be critical points and temperatures that you can map cycles to that are much more reliable than just mapping by days alone -- as time between those critical points can and DOES vary.
> 
> So far I can predict ovulation temp dip at day 18 for me. Who knows what 2 more days of soy might do! My face/neck is breaking out in spots like crazy, which is _so bizarre_, but apparently is indicative of low estrogen. I already had low estrogen before soy, it must be rock bottom now!!! Fingers crossed once I stop it will boomerang and I'll ovulate ever so slightly earlier. I've noticed that some women with charts like mine tend to get pregnant on the 'crazy' chart -- aka higher temps, more extreme ping-pongs, etc., probably because hormones are stronger. _*That means you, too, Maaybe!
> *_
> Not to get our hopes up for no reason. All sorts of charts become pregnant. But subfertile people who have been trying a while tend to need something to change in order to get their :bfp: ...


Eeeee!
I hope so :)

I'm worried about the DTD after ovulation. . . 
We've hardly done it at all this month! :dohh:


xx


----------



## moxie08

With a dive and jump like yours, it's hard to imagine the follicle taking its time kicking that egg out. I think you'll be okay. The biggest thing is getting BD in when the fertile signs are there (open cervix, good CM etc.). For some people that might not be well-timed with when the egg comes out.


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks leanne

thanks moxie...I really hope it will work....I did chart last cycle but I didnt write it down...if that makes sense....i charted for 5 days after suspected O just to confirm it and then I charted from 12dpo to 17dpo which is when af showed. My temps were really high but they did not stay flat like this.....who knows...I know I am overanalyzing everything right now!


----------



## xnmd1

maaybe, i'm no expert, but you've had a MUCH clearer ovulation than on your last cycle you charted. what a nice dip and then rise .. lovely :) i'm hoping for you hun


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks hun O:)

I'm a bit worried about my temps now though :wacko:

They're not really increasing but then last months only sees a slight rise at this point but they're not all higer than some of the temps I got pre OV :shrug:


----------



## xnmd1

yeah i would say your temps are definately out of the usual for you but didnt moxie say she thought people usual got preg on the strange cycle


----------



## maaybe2010

Yeah she did that's all I keep sayig to myself! :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

maaybe- doesnt look bad at all....might start rising after implantation...


----------



## moxie08

Hello Ladies. I posted my analysis in my story thread. It's very specific to my charts, but it should give you an idea for how I analyse yours as well. 

The key is to understand how your body cycles on several levels -- daily, every few days, monthly, and more than monthly (if you have the data!). Once you are able to identify the general trends, you can ignore the noise (peaks and valleys) and better understand what is going on in your body. This is more than just predicting ovulation -- knowing what is happening in your body means that you can treat it better. For example, minimizing fats during your luteal phase to minimize PMS and menstrual cramps. Taking the right vitamins and supplements to support your well-being. Knowing that you are especially sensitive and emotional today because of your hormones changing, not because your DH is being a jerk. And so on!


----------



## ttcbaby117

moxie - thanks for that analysis...it was very interesting to read.


----------



## notquitesure

Can I ask you ladies to 'perv' at my chart please... had another small temp rise today so now it's almost 0.4c above my average, all opinions greatly appreciated :)

However, BFN on an IC this morning boooooooooooooooooo :(


----------



## maaybe2010

I think it looks good notquitesosure! :thumbup:


----------



## moxie08

Well, there is evidence that you ovulated this month and the overall pattern does depart from the March chart, however your temps still have only just reached the height in the January chart. 

Fingers crossed the temps stay at a sustained high and you get your positive. =)


----------



## notquitesure

Thanks girls... gosh the TWW is sooooooooo stressful lol :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

notquite- loosk good so far...lets see what tomorrows temp will be, it might give us a better picture.


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Ladies, still no O here yet, chart is looking different to usual. Had a slight dip this morning but nothing that suggests O is on it's way

Hope everyone's doing okay xx


----------



## maaybe2010

Ladies it's our FS appointment tomorrow!!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## cheekybint

Hope it goes well Maaybe! :D


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks hun!

I'm really excited for it! (If you coldn't already tell)
Just can't wait to get some answers, get some fixes and get a :bfp:!!
Well, that's the way I hope it's going to work O:)

x


----------



## cheekybint

That's the way it'll work I'm sure :D

First time I saw my FS I was sterile, he was still fantastically positive about the outcome. Obviously yours is a completely different issue but they'll be full of positive ideas all the same!

Just waiting on my O now to see if my HSG has giving us a helping hand this month :D


----------



## maaybe2010

I do hope sooo :)

Do you use OPKs hun?
I can't see them on your chart but your dip today might be the lead up to a big temp rise!

:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi everyone - well I am still in shock, but I got a BFN this morning....I cant believe it....looking at my chart and my symptoms I thought this was it for sure! I am devastated!


----------



## maaybe2010

It could still be too early hun!

Don't give up yet :hugs:


----------



## cheekybint

maaybe2010 said:


> I do hope sooo :)
> 
> Do you use OPKs hun?
> I can't see them on your chart but your dip today might be the lead up to a big temp rise!
> 
> :hugs:

No I don't, we just start BDing every other day (or more) from around CD10. Bit late starting this month though because of the HSG. 

I think my dip today may be my last before O, I usually ovulate around CD15-16, so hopefully it'll be up tomorrow morning :D

So glad it wasn't higher this morning or FF would have shown Friday as O, and we'd have only BD'd the once! Manage to get a few more in since then though :haha:


----------



## cheekybint

ttcbaby117 said:


> hi everyone - well I am still in shock, but I got a BFN this morning....I cant believe it....looking at my chart and my symptoms I thought this was it for sure! I am devastated!

Your chart is still looking great! Your temp doesn't show any sign of dropping down. Do you know how long your LP usually is?


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah last month, which was my first month on clomid it was 16 days with my af starting on the 17th. So I am expecting it to do the same this month. Usually, nonclomid cycles my lp is 15 days. I know everyone says you arent out till af...but I just cant see that I would get a negative on the 14 dpo and then a positive.


----------



## cheekybint

As much as I'm a POAS addict, I can assure you that it's definitely a possibility. All my previous pregnancies (3 of them) I've never found out I was pregnant till past the 6 weeks mark! 

So there is always a chance, don't give in yet!

Good luck xxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks cheey...that does make me feel better....this negative has almost made me want to go the dr and see if somethign else is wrong though bc of all the symptoms I have been having.


----------



## maaybe2010

cheekybint said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> I do hope sooo :)
> 
> Do you use OPKs hun?
> I can't see them on your chart but your dip today might be the lead up to a big temp rise!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> No I don't, we just start BDing every other day (or more) from around CD10. Bit late starting this month though because of the HSG.
> 
> I think my dip today may be my last before O, I usually ovulate around CD15-16, so hopefully it'll be up tomorrow morning :D
> 
> So glad it wasn't higher this morning or FF would have shown Friday as O, and we'd have only BD'd the once! Manage to get a few more in since then though :haha:Click to expand...

Oh well hopefully then! :)

lol we didn't get to much :sex: this month :dohh:

xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

also cheeky did you use the first response...cuz arent they supposed to be the most sensitive? I read they pick up as little as 6 miu of hcg....that is what I used.


----------



## cheekybint

To be honest I couldn't tell you what tests I used back then, my kids are 16, 12 and 10 lol 

My memory is good but not that good lol

With my first it was a blood test that finally decided I was pregnant


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh I see....thanks for the information. I guess I will just concentrate on next month and if I get a nice surprise then great....but i will say I am starting to feel cramps now.


----------



## wifey29

Hi ladies, 

Just wondering what you think of my chart. My post O temps are a little different this cycle.

Thanks girls

xx


----------



## maaybe2010

Wow they're really climbing!!
Looking good O:)

xx


----------



## moxie08

Maaybe -- a girl predicted for this month! How exciting. =)


----------



## maaybe2010

I know :happydance:
I just pray so much that it's right!! :)

Although we've got our FS appointment tomorrow
I'll feel a little silly if I have to go back in a week or so and be like 'I'm pregnant' :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh Maaybe that will be the best silly feeling you will ever have I am sure.....


----------



## maaybe2010

Hopefully!! :)

But now if it's not true I'll feel crap!

I might test Thursday, 10DPO??


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

I miss you all! :hugs: 

Maaybe I hope your prediction is right :happydance: she does seem to have got quite a few right! :D

x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB :hugs:
We miss you tooooo!! O:)

To add to our FS tomorrow I just went back to my (other lol) house
and I've I've a letter from the hospital, an ultrasound booked for Saturday :happydance:


----------



## moxie08

Oooo, they might see something! Definitely ask if they can do a vaginal one as well as an abdominal one. And get them to explain what they are looking at, too!


----------



## ttcbaby117

good advice moxie - I have found so many times that we forget to ask those kind of questions until we get home and go...wait what did he mean by blah blah blah.....


----------



## maaybe2010

moxie08 said:


> Oooo, they might see something! Definitely ask if they can do a vaginal one as well as an abdominal one. And get them to explain what they are looking at, too!

Do you think I could ask them for that? lol
I'd be really shy to O:)

The letter says if they can't see the organs clearly then they'll do a transvaginal scan, do you think they could/ would find different things though the TV?

The letter says I have to drink *TWO PINTS *of water an *HOUR* before and *NOT *use the toilet :shock: 
I will be peeing myself :haha:

xx


----------



## SBB

Oh it's hideous when I went for my US to check for PCOS I was nearly wetting myself! I had to go for a wee before they did the TV because I would have wet myself lol! 

I have such a weak bladder though. :haha:

They can never see anything (in my experience) through the normal US so I think it's pretty likely they will do a TV. It's not bad at all, they just pop the camera up there. Nothing like a smear it's not painful or anything. 

Are they just checking you over as part of the FS stuff? 

I think you'll be 12dpo then, I think that's too early to see anything if you are preg but it's worth mentioning :D 

x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

lol I'll be like that too! :haha:

I honestly don't know where it's come from becuase no one has mentioned it to me it's just come through the post :wacko:
I'm not complaining mind at least everythings getting sorted :)

5 hours until I go to the FS :happydance:

What does anyone think to my chart?
Looks crappy to me :(

xx


----------



## SBB

I think your chart looks fine hun, I mean it doesn't look amazing, but it looked pretty amazing last month and AF got you, so I wouldn't worry about it :shrug: Mine looked pretty crappy this cycle too! 

Good luck at the FS hun I hope they are really helpful - did you get OHs sperm analysis done yet? 

x x x


----------



## Leanne27

Hello Maybe, I dont think it looks crappy, your temps are still up above coverline xx Lets hope they stay high and get higher! xx


----------



## maaybe2010

I know, last months was amazing :wacko:

Nope not yet, he's had letters to do it on the 17th of this month 
but they might say something different today and I've made him keep everything in incase they say he can do it today :haha:

Thanks Ladies :flow:

xx


----------



## SBB

Good luck Hun hope it goes well :D 

X x x


----------



## cheekybint

I'm confused! 

Ladies have a look at my chart please! 

I've definitely past my fertile period, EWCM has now gone and my CP is no longer high etc. Thing is my temps don't suggest ovulation has happened :( 

Do you think it's possible I've ovulated and my temps are very slow in rising this month? or is it as i suspect.

still not bought a new thermometer by the way.


----------



## maaybe2010

Sorry cheekybint I can't really make much sense out of it either :hugs:


----------



## mummyto3

lmao why would u want to


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks maaybe, I don't know what to think at the moment. I'm suspecting that the HSG has played havoc and my body's tried to ovulate but hasn't :(

Will have to wait and see what happens with my temp tomorrow

Good luck with the FS today xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

cheeky - it took my body a while to Ov after my hsg....I dont think you have yet. I would look out for another patch of ewcm.

maaybe- chart doesnt look to bad. I think you are doing well. Let us know what the fs has to say.

Huge temp dip for me this morning...so I think I am out of it. Well I have one more month of trying, then they want me to come in and have fibroid surgery. I do have one that is bulging into my uterus. The dr said he has seen many people get pg with them but it seems to be the only thing that is hindering me. I guess they figure it stops the egg from implanting.


----------



## moxie08

Cheeky -- you are at your temp when you ovulated last time. Let's see what tomorrow's temp does. Your temps are looking a lot more stable this month. The fertile signs match the estrogen not the progesterone so they don't always match perfectly.

Maaybe -- true, your chart isn't as easy to understand as the last month's. Maybe this one will give a better clue to why you've not conceived yet? Keep in mind you experienced a dip at 8-9 dpo last month to the same temperature, so this may be a pattern for you.

ttcbaby117 -- Did they say where the fibroid was bulging into your uterus? You do have a nice, clean chart. I hope the temp rises again for your BFP, but even if it doesn't, you've got a good start to understanding more about what's going on in your body.


----------



## maaybe2010

Update :)

I had the rubella bloods and 21 days blood although I'm on CD 22 the nurse said it didn't matter

My ultrasound is still booked for Saturday
But my HSG isn't until 31st August

And we thought OH was doing his SA on Monday apprently not
They told him on the phone but he hasn't recieved any letters!
We first seen the doctor on 7th April and it's still not booked
He's doing it and taking it in anyway he says!!

So although it's got things moving we're going to have to wait until at least September to get any treatment.


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks moxie....the fibroid is on the back left side of the uterus, in the upper corner...it isnt blocking anything as shown by my hsg but the theory is that it is hindering implantation, kind of how an IUD performs. The only other problem that might be hindering me is endometriosis. I do not know if I have it but they want to rule it out. So I guess that is my next step, providing that round 3 doesnt work.

I have looked back at my other charts from last year and never have I had one look like this. I have never had such a high temp that stayed so consistent at 98.34. All of this just puzzles me.


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks ladies :)

I think I had ovulation pains about half hour ago, so fingers crossed my temp will be up in the morning. Best get some BDing tonight :D


----------



## moxie08

Yay, Cheeky!


----------



## ttcbaby117

has anyone had a lap done to look for endo? I have been told this is my next step. also I was wondering if anyone knew if you can see endo with a hysteroscopy?


----------



## notquitesure

TTc... how's your temp today ?????? xxx


----------



## cheekybint

temp has finally gone up! suspected ovulation yesterday but FF puts me at o last friday if my temps remain high! don't believe it tho, definitely wasn't then.


----------



## maaybe2010

cheeky that is a nice rise, I had a little rise too this moring which has made me feel loads better!!

Moxie, how're you?

xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

notquitesure said:


> TTc... how's your temp today ?????? xxx

went down some more...but not enough for AF to start....so I guess I will have to wait till tomorrow.....ugh this is taking so long.

cheeky - I have found with FF you just need to keep temping for a few days and it will change your Ov date...if not then you can manually override it.


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks ttc, I often have to override my O date on FF. One month it decided i'd ovulated on CD25, 3 days before my AF arrived lol


----------



## notquitesure

moxie08 said:


> Yay, Cheeky!

Moxie... you are very knowledgable about such things...

I am wondering; do you think I may be less than 14dpo ???

I have had 24 day cycles but more often than not they are 26-27 days long.

I realise my chart shows ov on CD10 but perhaps I actually ov'd on CD14... I did have a temp dip then...

I would love your advice / input on this xxx :hugs:

Thank you x


----------



## moxie08

notquitesure said:


> moxie08 said:
> 
> 
> Yay, Cheeky!
> 
> Moxie... you are very knowledgable about such things...
> 
> I am wondering; do you think I may be less than 14dpo ???
> 
> I have had 24 day cycles but more often than not they are 26-27 days long.
> 
> I realise my chart shows ov on CD10 but perhaps I actually ov'd on CD14... I did have a temp dip then...
> 
> I would love your advice / input on this xxx :hugs:
> 
> Thank you xClick to expand...

Thanks for the compliment, but I'm no expert so never rely completely on my interpretation or advice. =)

I agree with your concern that you might have ovulated on CD14. With gradual increases like this, there is always a question about when ovulation really took place, especially if there is a fall back. There is no real way of knowing without regular ultrasound scans or blood tests, so the best thing any of us can do is continue to BD until the temperature rise is well and truly sustained above our coverlines. 

Your previous charts show that you don't ovulate every month, or at least that you have some sort of luteal phase defect. In this context, the rise in temperatures this month is very promising! I know it's very stressful, but I would stop testing, wait 2-3 days and then test again if your temps are still up. I hope you'll get a positive this month!


----------



## moxie08

cheekybint said:


> temp has finally gone up! suspected ovulation yesterday but FF puts me at o last friday if my temps remain high! don't believe it tho, definitely wasn't then.

Cheeky, that's brill. Knew they would. You have such a stable wave and pattern this month, I hope you catch that egg! =)


----------



## maaybe2010

Ladies can I ask a question?

A bit earlier me and OH were um. . fooling around
And then an hour later we DTD.

When I was cleaning up there seemed to be blood!
It was an orange colour, ever so slightly brown
But I smelt . . . :shy: it and it was definately blood.
There was no sign of this the hour before :wacko:

We haven't :sex: much this month so it could be that?
It could be a cut or something.
Kinda worrried it could have come from him :( 
I don't ever recall noticing blood during or after sex unless a period was just starting :shrug:

Is there *any* chance it could be implantation bleeding?

I've marked on my FF as spotting although it wasn't red?

xx


----------



## Leanne27

Well you had a dip yesterday so i'd say theres a chance it is! Ooh fingers crossed for u! xx


----------



## moxie08

Maaybe, thanks for asking. =)

I had some 'endocervical' tissue collected for various tests that the fertility clinic wanted doing before I am allowed the HSG. That's the scientific way of saying they scrape the inside of your cervix. :wacko: Three times!!

Needless to say, my first experience of using the softcup was very unpleasant. I used to use the Nuvaring for BC before I met my DH and I foolishly expected the ring to be something like that. Not even close!!! The ring on the softcup is massive and thick! I am giving myself a bit more time to heal before trying it again. Just not sure what the whole excitement is about them. Surely it blocks some sperm from entering the cervix as there is no way to ensure everything stays on the right side of the cup? I'm a bit baffled. 

I'm looking forward to my ultrasound this month. I have a load of questions to ask during it. I hope the technician is nice. :happydance: Are you looking forward to yours? Imagine if you see something! How cool would that be?


----------



## moxie08

maaybe2010 said:


> Is there *any* chance it could be implantation bleeding?
> 
> I've marked on my FF as spotting although it wasn't red?
> 
> xx

I hope it is! =) :hugs: You don't have a history of spotting so unless there was some aggravation to the cervix?? It seems highly unlike that it's due to overstimulation of the endometrium by estrogen (like period spotting).


----------



## maaybe2010

moxie08 said:


> Maaybe, thanks for asking. =)
> 
> I had some 'endocervical' tissue collected for various tests that the fertility clinic wanted doing before I am allowed the HSG. That's the scientific way of saying they scrape the inside of your cervix. :wacko: Three times!!
> 
> Needless to say, my first experience of using the softcup was very unpleasant. I used to use the Nuvaring for BC before I met my DH and I foolishly expected the ring to be something like that. Not even close!!! The ring on the softcup is massive and thick! I am giving myself a bit more time to heal before trying it again. Just not sure what the whole excitement is about them. Surely it blocks some sperm from entering the cervix as there is no way to ensure everything stays on the right side of the cup? I'm a bit baffled.
> 
> I'm looking forward to my ultrasound this month. I have a load of questions to ask during it. I hope the technician is nice. :happydance: Are you looking forward to yours? Imagine if you see something! How cool would that be?

No prob, I hadn't seen a post by you for a while! :)

That doesn't sound too nice lol

I use softcups when i first seen the size of them I was just like :shock:
Oh - Your putting that where?! :haha:
Yeah I sometimes think they 'miss some' :shrug:

I am looking forward to it yeah! 
If they did I think I would cry my eyes out and kiss the person :haha:
Do you think it's possible to see something this early?



moxie08 said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Is there *any* chance it could be implantation bleeding?
> 
> I've marked on my FF as spotting although it wasn't red?
> 
> xx
> 
> I hope it is! =) :hugs: You don't have a history of spotting so unless there was some aggravation to the cervix?? It seems highly unlike that it's due to overstimulation of the endometrium by estrogen (like period spotting).Click to expand...

Nope, never spot not even my AF is on her way :thumbup:


----------



## notquitesure

moxie08 said:


> notquitesure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moxie08 said:
> 
> 
> Yay, Cheeky!
> 
> Thanks for the compliment, but I'm no expert so never rely completely on my interpretation or advice. =)
> 
> I agree with your concern that you might have ovulated on CD14. With gradual increases like this, there is always a question about when ovulation really took place, especially if there is a fall back. There is no real way of knowing without regular ultrasound scans or blood tests, so the best thing any of us can do is continue to BD until the temperature rise is well and truly sustained above our coverlines.
> 
> Your previous charts show that you don't ovulate every month, or at least that you have some sort of luteal phase defect. In this context, the rise in temperatures this month is very promising! I know it's very stressful, but I would stop testing, wait 2-3 days and then test again if your temps are still up. I hope you'll get a positive this month!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your input hun... lots of food for thought :) I have disreguarded the temp drop at what was 4dpo due to restless sleep... FF has changed ov to CD11. I suppose I just have to rely on the fact that my temps are going in the right direction in general whether I am 10dpo, 14dpo or somewhere in between. No loss of symptoms as yet so I'm also bearing that it mind. Just need to be patient a little while longer. Thanks again hunny :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## ttcbaby117

moxie, correct me if I am wrong but I thought restless sleep would give you a higher temp not a lower one?


----------



## notquitesure

Good point TTC !!!

Moxie ??????????


----------



## moxie08

ttcbaby117, notquitesure:
Restless sleep can cause higher temps, but it really, really depends on what you mean by restless. Temps increase naturally when you wake up. So, the more you are awake, the higher they will be. 

When I have a restless sleep, I often take my temp earlier than usual. This may give a lower temp. Sometimes, when I have a restless sleep or stay out late, I fall asleep later. So, when I wake up at 4 am to take my temps, I haven't been asleep as long, and my temps might be lower.

So you see, it all really depends! I often have quite broken sleep (waking up at 1 am, 3 am, and 6 am) during luteal phase, and my temps almost certainly map to the hour very well despite having been taken in broken sleep. 

Taking your temps at different times is more likely to affect the temps than restless sleep. Only way to know how your body is affected is to experiment!



maaybe2010 said:


> I am looking forward to it yeah!
> If they did I think I would cry my eyes out and kiss the person :haha:
> Do you think it's possible to see something this early?

I was reading the literature on early ultrasounds myself so I know it is possible. But it's not as precise as bloodwork aka you may be pregnant and not see anything. So don't be disheartened if you don't see anything! It's a good time for a scan because it's just as accurate as day 1-5 at checking follicle number and size... plus you get an important look at your endometrium under the effects of progesterone. This will reaffirm the quality of your lining.


----------



## maaybe2010

Oh right ok!
Ah good timing then O:)


----------



## notquitesure

I chart restless sleep when I haven't had 3 hrs of unbroken sleep. Like you Moxie, I might wake at 1am 3am 6am etc during the TWW. When this happens I take my temp then use the temp corrector on FF. So this morning at 3.30am my temp was 36.4c and at 7am it 36.9c. Combined, FF gave me a temp of 36.88c... hope I'm right in doing this.


----------



## moxie08

I never use the temp correctors myself unless the times are way late (like 7 am instead of 3-6 am) and even then, usually not.

I do compile all of my temps in an excel document which mathematically calculates the raise in temps over time. My own personal temp corrector. =) But that's only for me to confirm what I already know. I'm happy enough interpreting the temps in my head rather than correcting them. Whatever helps you!


----------



## notquitesure

But then... if I use this method all the time... my line should still read as it would if I slept soundly and woke at 7am every day, yes ???


----------



## cheekybint

moxie08 said:


> cheekybint said:
> 
> 
> temp has finally gone up! suspected ovulation yesterday but FF puts me at o last friday if my temps remain high! don't believe it tho, definitely wasn't then.
> 
> Cheeky, that's brill. Knew they would. You have such a stable wave and pattern this month, I hope you catch that egg! =)Click to expand...

Thanks moxie :) Just have to wait and see now!


----------



## moxie08

Not exactly. Temp correcting is only as accurate as your sleeping patterns. Sometimes, it is better to track off where you naturally wake up. So, for example, you fall asleep at 10 and wake up at 4 one day.. and then you fall asleep at 11 and wake up at 5 the next day. Correcting the temps may make them even less clear/accurate than if you had just used the actual ones. 

The best way to know is to track your own temps in various hours of sleep for a few days in follicular and in luteal phase. You can use these in a regression equation to correct your future temps (note: don't do this every night! A few average nights should give you enough data points to create a regression equation).

The second best way to correct your temps is to use all of the temps you've already recorded to create a scatter plot (time of day versus temperature) and calculate a trend line. The slope of this line will show you exactly how to correct your temps.

FF and other temp calculators use a general mathematical equation, but this may not be accurate for you. And it certainly won't be accurate if you go to sleep at different times. 

Here, a quick experiment. I just corrected all of my temps from the last cycle and this cycle.

These are the original temps of the last cycle:

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3050/4562542074_4cf2914e62_o.png

These are the corrected temps a la FF for the last and current cycles:

https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1415/4602364724_094962bb4e_o.png

So you can see, it just squishes it. The overall trend is the same, and I wouldn't interpret it any differently. The biggest change are the temps which are outside my normal 3-6am waking period (for example, the fallback rise following ovulation). I really didn't need to correct all of my temps to understand what was going on with my cycle. 

By all means, do it if it makes you more confident.

My excel file with my own mathematical equations is at work so I'll play around more tomorrow.


----------



## cheekybint

Ladies, I'm getting ovulation pains again tonight. Last night left, tonight right. Is it possible i'm ovulating twice again this month?

(Hope not, OH has already gone to bed with a headache lol)


----------



## moxie08

You should be continuing to BD anyway, Cheeky!!


----------



## moxie08

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3338/4602923007_c7128544b4_o.jpg

There you go. As you can see, FF tends to over-correct those temps which are outside the typical waking window (for me, it's 3-5 am, so temps which are earlier than 3 and later than 6 are changed quite a bit). My own calculations are gentler. Neither methods are 'correct' but it's worth being aware of how much correction FF can do to your temps. All you care about is the trend!


----------



## wifey29

Hi All, 

I was just wondering what you think of my chart? My temps seem a little different to usual and against my better judgement I'm getting my hopes up. I did a test this morning (9dpo) and although I could see (at least I think I could) a hint of a faint line, DH couldn't :shrug:

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## moxie08

wifey29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was just wondering what you think of my chart? My temps seem a little different to usual and against my better judgement I'm getting my hopes up. I did a test this morning (9dpo) and although I could see (at least I think I could) a hint of a faint line, DH couldn't :shrug:
> 
> Thanks ladies xx

Variations of specific temps aside, the trend isn't any different than previous cycles. So, the same odds as before. =) I know how stressful and exciting it is, but I'd wait for a few more days before testing again. Your temps seems to drop after 12 dpo, so if they are still up at 14 dpo, do a test! =)


----------



## wifey29

Thank you Moxie xx


----------



## notquitesure

Thanks for all the info Moxie... just a waiting game for me now I suppose xxx


----------



## moxie08

notquitesure said:


> Thanks for all the info Moxie... just a waiting game for me now I suppose xxx

I'd being going crazy if I were seeing those temps! =) Really hope you've got it this time! :flower:


----------



## cheekybint

Evening ladies, how's everyone doing? 

My temp remained elevated today so I'm confident ovulation was on CD16


----------



## ttcbaby117

congrats on OV cheeky!!!! woohoo!!!!


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks!

I take it your AF arrived today? Sorry :(


----------



## moxie08

Yeah, TTC, sorry about AF coming -- and good luck on the next month!

I expect OV in 3 days, but may be up to 5. The OPKs I've been using so far are much nicer (lighter) than last month. I hope this means I'll catch a nice clear strong surge this time.


----------



## cheekybint

I'm thinking about investing in some OPKs for next cycle (assuming it get to the next one). Any recommendations Moxie? Don't want to spend too much as I'm a POAS addict and know I'll pee on way too many lol

(Roll on next weekend so the habit may be resumed! :D )


----------



## moxie08

cheekybint said:


> I'm thinking about investing in some OPKs for next cycle (assuming it get to the next one). Any recommendations Moxie? Don't want to spend too much as I'm a POAS addict and know I'll pee on way too many lol
> 
> (Roll on next weekend so the habit may be resumed! :D )

I use IC -- normally sourcing them from the US, but MrsEngland generously gave away some earlier this month. I understand many people get them via e-bay. Only buy a few (10-15) to start, as you may find they aren't helpful for you. Sometimes people can have consistently higher levels of LH which make predicting ovulation confusing. You can buy them at different sensitivities, just like HPT tests, if you need a more or less sensitive test.

If you have the money, clearblue has a system which tests estrogen as well as LH. That takes out the questions people often have staring at little pink lines.

I don't think you really need the OPKs -- your cycles seem pretty regular?


----------



## maaybe2010

Ladies I've been very stupid!

I tested agiain this morning even though I know I shouldn't after yesterday lol
and I've convinced myself there's a second line :dohh:
I could see it in the five minutes but it's gone now so it could have been an evap 
But nore than likely I was just imagining it!!

I took a picture and used paint to invert the colours but it didn't show ANYTHING.

I couldn't see it easily and only from one angle, I know for a fact if I showed OH we would have thought I was off my head :wacko:

I've just looked again and there's definatley something there again, although this timne it could very well be an evap. 
It's been over the 10 minutes and it's more clear and a lot more visable.

Oh god I know I'm being silly but I pray to god so hard that this is it!!

EDIT: I'm so glad I got you ladies to rant about this too without you thinking I'm a nut job :haha:

xx


----------



## moxie08

maaybe2010 said:


> I've just looked again and there's definatley something there again, although this timne it could very well be an evap.
> It's been over the 10 minutes and it's more clear and a lot more visable.
> 
> Oh god I know I'm being silly but I pray to god so hard that this is it!!
> 
> EDIT: I'm so glad I got you ladies to rant about this too without you thinking I'm a nut job :haha:
> 
> xx


I hope it does turn into your bfp! But shame on you, it's too early! ;P


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks hun :hugs:

I know, I wish I hadn't done it! lol
I'm wishing the day away so I can get up tomorrow and do another :haha:


----------



## SBB

Maaybe I'm very excited :happydance: 

What type of test is it? 

When I got mine that's what they were like! 

X x x


----------



## Leanne27

Oh fingers crssed maybe! have u posted a pic? xx


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks ladies :flow:

It's a internet cheapie strip (the blues ones O:) )

I'm convincing myself it's an evap now :(
How do I tell the difference??

I took some but you can't see anything. . .
I'll post them anyway just don't laugh at me for being crazy! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







PICT3705.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 20









PICT3706.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Leanne27

Have u got any FRER's? xx


----------



## maaybe2010

Nope, I was considering going to get some but I'm so sure it's an evap that I daren't! :wacko:


----------



## Leanne27

Ah well i really hope its your BFP!! :)


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks hun

OH is home and he ca see it tooo :happydance:
I'm not a complete nutter :)

He can see it on the inverted pictures too :shock:
He must have good eyesight :shrug:

xx


----------



## readynwilling

I think i can see it on the second inverted photo you posted. FX for you.


----------



## ttcbaby117

maaybe - fxed for you, I really hope this is it for you hun!


----------



## maaybe2010

Really? Yay :)


----------



## Leanne27

Ooh exciting go and get a FRER!! :) xx


----------



## maaybe2010

Leanne I'm so tempted to!

I think the plan is do another cheapie tomorrow morning
If I still think there's a line and it's not any darker thenI'll get a FRER :thumbup:

xx


----------



## notquitesure

maaybe2010 said:


> Leanne I'm so tempted to!
> 
> I think the plan is do another cheapie tomorrow morning
> If I still think there's a line and it's not any darker thenI'll get a FRER :thumbup:
> 
> xx

Maaybe... I hope this is the start of a lovely BFP for you :hugs:

I think I'm out... spotting and temp drop today though not the full blown witch as yet ??? and... just took my temp when I got hoem it's 37.2 :wacko:


----------



## Leanne27

Ah fingers crossed for tomorrow maybe!

notquitesure - your temps are still high though. Good luck and hope af stays away

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## notquitesure

Aw, thanks hun xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

Leanne27 said:


> Ah fingers crossed for tomorrow maybe!
> 
> notquitesure - your temps are still high though. Good luck and hope af stays away
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

Thanks hun! :hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

notquitesure said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Leanne I'm so tempted to!
> 
> I think the plan is do another cheapie tomorrow morning
> If I still think there's a line and it's not any darker thenI'll get a FRER :thumbup:
> 
> xx
> 
> Maaybe... I hope this is the start of a lovely BFP for you :hugs:
> 
> I think I'm out... spotting and temp drop today though not the full blown witch as yet ??? and... just took my temp when I got hoem it's 37.2 :wacko:Click to expand...

Thanks hun and hold in O:)
I hope she stays away :hugs:


----------



## moxie08

Maaybe, thanks for posting the pix. Now I have a chance to try one of my experiments!

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3370/4607105338_5f3299a131_o.jpg

The top is a negative HPT. The bottom is a faintly positive HPT (including markers to identify the line). The middle is your HPT.

Even without going this dark, I could tell there was something there, Maaybe, but there's no way of telling whether it is an evap or not, as even evaps can have a pink tinge. I really hope tomorrow's IC gives you a darker line!


----------



## readynwilling

Moxie - thats cool - what did you do to make it dark and pixely like that??


----------



## maaybe2010

Oh that's really interesting Moxie! :)

I hope so too!
I'll let you know :hugs:

xx


----------



## moxie08

readynwilling said:


> Moxie - thats cool - what did you do to make it dark and pixely like that??

Just photoshop. =)


----------



## Baronessgogo

Wow Maaybe i stop checking for a few days and this happens :D i really hope its a darker line for you tomorrow. Thats how mine started out, 4 IC's with what i thought were evaps.


----------



## maaybe2010

Baronessgogo said:


> Wow Maaybe i stop checking for a few days and this happens :D i really hope its a darker line for you tomorrow. Thats how mine started out, 4 IC's with what i thought were evaps.

:haha:

I'm hoping that too :)
Really? Eeeee! :happydance:

I'm so excited to go to bed and wake up lol
I've got my ultrasound too :thumbup:

xx


----------



## xnmd1

OH MAAYBE! I'M SO EXCITED.. i had a feeling i should check back in here, and it was for good cause aparently! i hopee its darker in a day or two! :D :D :D :D :D


----------



## cheekybint

Morning ladies :)

So, I had a huge temp dip this morning, not had one before. 

Too early for an Implantation dip or has the HSG created a smooth ride for the egg? 

What do you think? 

Maaybe, have you tested again this morning? Good luck with the US today xxx


----------



## moxie08

cheekybint said:


> Morning ladies :)
> 
> So, I had a huge temp dip this morning, not had one before.
> 
> Too early for an Implantation dip or has the HSG created a smooth ride for the egg?
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Maaybe, have you tested again this morning? Good luck with the US today xxx

It's not too early, Cheeky. Fingers crossed!


----------



## maaybe2010

Oooh Cheeky that is a good dip :thumbup:

Yep I've tested again lol
I swear it's very slighty darker but definatley thicker than yesterday but it's still not photographing and OH has decided it's all in my head even though he keeps going, oh I can see something :dohh:

I'm wondering if it's just the strip in the test that would turn pink if it was positive?
Can anyone already see a line on an IC _*before *_it's been used?

The scan went fine thanks hun O:)
She said everything looked fine !

xx


----------



## aragornlover8

*Has been following on and off* Keeping fx'd for you, maaybe!

I'm still waiting to O. This is getting ridiculous!


----------



## cheekybint

My ICs all look completely white prior to testing and I've never had a shadow of a line on any at all

Glad everything went well with the scan :D


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks hun O:)

Even if you tilt and examine them as if you've used them? lol
I want to open my last one to check but OH says no because it might go mouldy! :dohh: :haha:
Plus if I open I know I'll test again!


----------



## moxie08

There is a faint difference in textures and light reflection where the antibodies of the test are placed to react with (aka catch and hold) the pigmented hcg molecules that are passing down the test strip. If you make an effort, in certain light conditions and reflective angles, you can see it.


----------



## maaybe2010

I think that must be it then :(
You have to move it around and sometimes you see them sometimes you don't
I've just never noticed it before! Probaly never looked that hard. . . maybe lol

Ohh :dohh:


----------



## maaybe2010

Ladies I'm so sure I can see a faint line on the inverted picture!
Second test down?

xx
 



Attached Files:







PICT37191.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## maaybe2010

aragornlover8 said:


> *Has been following on and off* Keeping fx'd for you, maaybe!
> 
> I'm still waiting to O. This is getting ridiculous!

Ohh you sneaky, sneak! :)
Thanks hun! :flow:

I hope it comes for you soon hun!
Let me know when it dooooes :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

Maaybe i think i see something in the first 2 tests. gots my FX!


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks readynwilling!

Do you mean the top one and the one below it?
The top one is an ovulation test :haha:

But the second one is this mornings :happydance:

xx


----------



## moxie08

There is pigment there, but the only way to really know is to have a properly positive test. Are you going to take a FRER tomorrow or wait until 14 dpo?


----------



## libbymarks198

i think i can see it on the second test down, def can see it on the top one...

when i tilted my screen i did see a little line!!

aw i hope you get it!! im sure you will


----------



## maaybe2010

moxie08 said:


> There is pigment there, but the only way to really know is to have a properly positive test. Are you going to take a FRER tomorrow or wait until 14 dpo?

I'm _trying_ to wait. . . 
Although I'm so impatient so :shrug: lol



libbymarks198 said:


> i think i can see it on the second test down, def can see it on the top one...
> 
> when i tilted my screen i did see a little line!!
> 
> aw i hope you get it!! im sure you will

Eee!
Thanks hun :flower:

xx


----------



## libbymarks198

would be amazing if jenny renny was accurate, if she is for you i will def get one done!!


----------



## maaybe2010

I know :)
When I got it I was like "Yeeeeeah right!!"
Now. . . If she's right I'll hunt her down and kiss her :haha:
I almost feel like, if I am it's because of her !!

xx


----------



## libbymarks198

yeah it would really be a miracle, espically you are past that 1 year now and and getting tests done....

i want to do it but i think i would believe it to much and just not ttc and the months where she said i wont get it and only try on the month that i will... and then miss out lol


----------



## maaybe2010

Oh no :dohh: lol
Well you'll have to make sure you try every month! :haha:


----------



## maaybe2010

Ladies I've got more pictures if you want to perv :thumbup:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ew-test-added-cant-see-anything-pictures.html

xx


----------



## Leanne27

CONGRATS!! I can see it!! xxx when are u going to do a digi?? xx


----------



## moxie08

Congrats, Maaybe! =)


----------



## maaybe2010

Leanne27 said:


> CONGRATS!! I can see it!! xxx when are u going to do a digi?? xx

Not until AF is late hun :flower:
So scared something will go wrong! O:)

Moxie thank you so much for all your help!
Your so knowledgeable :amartass: and you help out loads of people on here! I'm sending so much :dust: your way hun

xx


----------



## Baronessgogo

Oh maaybe congratulations im so happy for you :D


----------



## cheekybint

Yey Maaybe!! :D

I am so pleased for you, congratulations xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xnmd1

CONGRATS! yaaaaaaay im excited!!


----------



## SBB

Maaybe I'm so happy for you :D yippee can't wait for the digi! 

X x x


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Cheeky could that be a nice little implantation dip yesterday :D ? 

X x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I have to say maaybe2010 has defintly got lots of luck ladies!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## cheekybint

SBB said:


> Cheeky could that be a nice little implantation dip yesterday :D ?
> 
> X x x

I really REALLY hope so!! First time I've had a dip like that :D


----------



## maaybe2010

Cheeky that 'Thanks' was a 'Like' :haha:
I do it all the time lol
Still in facebook mooode :flower:

I do hope so, here, I'll sprinkle ya some!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks, I need some of your luck to rub off on me!

In Laws arrive from Australia in 3 weeks and I want to give them a great Welcome Home present :D


----------



## maaybe2010

Aw that would be lovely! O:)

xx


----------



## cheekybint

Trying not to get my hopes up again, did that last month with the triphasic chart. This month it's the dip's turn!

Hopefully it means something, I'll probably start testing around Wednesday - just my stash of ICs though, oh and my freebies from duofertility lol


----------



## maaybe2010

That's what I tested with today! The freebie from Duofertility :haha:

Oh yeah remember you tri chart!
I hope so much that it is your implantation :hugs:

xx


----------



## SBB

I really hope it's implantation Cheeky this is officially the luckiest thread! 

:dust: 

X x x


----------



## maaybe2010

Definately!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So how many :bfp:'s have come from the thread now you should edit the first title with how many come from it:happydance:


----------



## maaybe2010

I think it's like 5 / 7 :thumbup:

I was thinking that last week!
I'll have to go through tomorrow and check it properly :)

xx


----------



## moxie08

I can't believe it really! Statistically, I mean. ;-) Everytime I see another :bfp: here I think my own odds are down the toilet. I need to find a thread where nobody has a :bfp:, then I can be "the one" ;-)


----------



## maaybe2010

lol! Moxie it'll be you in two weeks :)

Why the hell have my temps gone so high :shock:

I thought they should be staying stable?

xx


----------



## SBB

That high temp is good maaybe they may go up and then even out but they'll still have ups and downs... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Maaybe have you tested again today? 

x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

Yep I've tested again, it was a little lighter than yesterdays but a different brand. . .

And then OH had his FS appointmnet at 10:30 so we went and I told them I had got a faint like and they did a test for me annnnnd hCG Positive :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







PICT3729.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## SBB

That's brilliant :happydance: 

Yay now get yourself a digi!!! 

x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

I'm going to get it tonight :)
Not using it until Wednesday though!

I'm so happy I don't have my AF boob soreness :haha:
Although I have really strong stabbing pains in my right side :dohh:

I can't believe this has finaly happened for us :cry:
(That's a happy cry lol)


----------



## cheekybint

Oh maaybe I am so happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## maaybe2010

Thank you hun :hugs:

It's your turn now!

xx


----------



## cheekybint

Not according to Jenny Renny! Apparently I won't get my BFP till September, bugger that!! :rofl:

Edit: Oh and she said I'd have a boy, bugger that too, I want another girl!! :D


----------



## maaybe2010

lol! I'm liking that dip still though :)
How many do you have of each?


xx


----------



## SBB

maaybe2010 said:


> Although I have really strong stabbing pains in my right side :dohh:

That's totally normal - your ovary will be doing lots of work for the beanie :D 

Yaaaayyyyy I'm just still sooooo happy for you! 

Right Cheeky and Moxie next please - And anyone else on this lucky thread! 

x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Although I have really strong stabbing pains in my right side :dohh:
> 
> That's totally normal - your ovary will be doing lots of work for the beanie :D
> 
> Yaaaayyyyy I'm just still sooooo happy for you!
> 
> *Right Cheeky and Moxie next please - And anyone else on this lucky thread! *
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

Here, here!! :thumbup:


----------



## cheekybint

maaybe2010 said:


> lol! I'm liking that dip still though :)
> How many do you have of each?
> 
> 
> xx

I'm trying not to get my hopes up about the dip lol

I've already got 2 girls (10 and 12) and 1 boy (16). OH has a little boy who's 5.

After having both I've decided girls are far easier to deal with lol Yes they go through stroppy hormonal periods but at least they don't do continual impressions of Kevin and Perry!! :D

So I want another little girl please, preferably with brown hair and blue eyes. :rofl:

There's a photo of them all on the first post of my journal :)


----------



## cheekybint

SBB said:


> Right Cheeky and Moxie next please - And anyone else on this lucky thread!

Yes please!!


----------



## maaybe2010

cheekybint said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> lol! I'm liking that dip still though :)
> How many do you have of each?
> 
> 
> xx
> 
> I'm trying not to get my hopes up about the dip lol
> 
> I've already got 2 girls (10 and 12) and 1 boy (16). OH has a little boy who's 5.
> 
> After having both I've decided girls are far easier to deal with lol Yes they go through stroppy hormonal periods but at least they don't do *continual impressions of Kevin and Perry*!! :D
> 
> So I want another little girl please, preferably with brown hair and blue eyes. :rofl:
> 
> There's a photo of them all on the first post of my journal :)Click to expand...

:rofl: xx


----------



## cheekybint

It's true! 

My loveable polite young boy has turned into a grunting shrugging neanderthal!


----------



## maaybe2010

haha my brother is nearly 14 but fast headed that way too!
I went home and he was taller than me and wearing size 8 shoes!!! :shock:

xx


----------



## cheekybint

Yeah, scarey isn't it. My younger brother now towers over me, he's 18. Even my little boy towers over me, and I'm not that short! Daughter has already started stealing my shoes, thankfully she's a skinny minny so will never be borrowing my clothes!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well my line was alot lighter this morning so now im worried:cry:, Going to go to my local birthright this morning and take one of their tests to see what shows up since its free and i ran out of money for tests till friday, My temps went back down again still high but seems to be lowering


----------



## maaybe2010

Ruskiegirl my line was lughter this morning too, although I used a different brand
But then the hospital used some crazy machine to test my urine at half 10 (so definately not FMU) and it still came back positive. 

You'll be fine hun :hugs:

xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

awww maaybe....I am so happy for you!!!!!! I didnt check in for 2 days and look at that 2 BFP's....congrats to ruskie and Maaybe....I hope to be joining you very soon!

Ruskie dont get to paniked yet.....your temp will fluctuate but as long as it stays above your coverline you should be ok. Also, you might have used a different brand or your urine was not as concentrated.


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks hun :hugs:

I'm sure you will be!
I firmly believe I started a magic thread :dance: :dust:

xx


----------



## SBB

cheekybint said:


> My loveable polite young boy has turned into a grunting shrugging neanderthal!

My brother turned like this at about 13/14 and at 25 he's still pretty much the same!! 

x x x


----------



## serendippy

Awww maaybe congrats hun i wasnt aware ud got ur bfp..im really happy for u.

Congrats to ruskiegirl too xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:cry:Well i had another negative test that makes 2 this morning and i started spotting looks like another angel:cry:


----------



## stenny29

Hi
I am new to this thread, just been reading some of the posts.
Congrats "Maybe" on your BFP!! :thumbup:
Can you tell me, I just tried to get a reading from jenny renny and put in all my details, it said the details had been sent but didn't direct me to paypal to pay my money, does this mean i am getting a freebie?? x


----------



## stenny29

Ruskiegirl said:


> :cry:Well i had another negative test that makes 2 this morning and i started spotting looks like another angel:cry:

I am sorry to hear that x Are you sure your still not preggo??
Try and relax, easier said than done. have you been checked out? x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Havent been to the doctor cant go either cause i dont have any money till friday


----------



## maaybe2010

Oh hun! :hugs:

I really hope everything will be ok :(
We're here for you either way!

:hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks hun , Ive decided im going to take a break from actuial TTC and just ntnp but i will still take my temps and see what happens mabey im not meant to have a sticky bean till my ins kicks in


----------



## moxie08

Maaybe -- what is in your userpic?

SBB -- thanks =) Ovulation is imminent and right on schedule. It's hard to believe I can be so regular and yet..:bfn: . Soy, plus EPO, plus pre-seed, plus softcup, plus vitamins, plus low-fat, plus low-stress.. I'm hoping this one is the charmer.


----------



## maaybe2010

Ruskiegirl said:


> Thanks hun , Ive decided im going to take a break from actuial TTC and just ntnp but i will still take my temps and see what happens mabey im not meant to have a sticky bean till my ins kicks in

Yeah sounds like a good idea, I hope that helps you feel a lot more relaxed hun :hugs:



moxie08 said:


> *Maaybe -- what is in your userpic?*
> 
> SBB -- thanks =) Ovulation is imminent and right on schedule. It's hard to believe I can be so regular and yet..:bfn: . Soy, plus EPO, plus pre-seed, plus softcup, plus vitamins, plus low-fat, plus low-stress.. I'm hoping this one is the charmer.

It's a test from the FS, OHs appointment was today and I told them I'd got faint lines O:)
They put my pee in some crazy, noisy machine and ta daaaa!!

OH says he _*actually*_ believes it now :dohh:
So it feels more significant that any test! :happydance:
Although once the digi is done, that'll be going up :haha:

xx
 



Attached Files:







PICT3729.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## moxie08

Ruskiegirl said:


> Thanks hun , Ive decided im going to take a break from actuial TTC and just ntnp but i will still take my temps and see what happens mabey im not meant to have a sticky bean till my ins kicks in

Oh :hugs: I hope it sticks.


----------



## moxie08

maaybe2010 said:


> It's a test from the FS, OHs appointment was today and I told them I'd got faint lines O:)
> They put my pee in some crazy, noisy machine and ta daaaa!!
> 
> OH says he _*actually*_ believes it now :dohh:
> So it feels more significant that any test! :happydance:
> Although once the digi is done, that'll be going up :haha:
> 
> xx

Definitely the most unique pregnancy test evidence I've seen. For the baby book, I guess? ;-)


----------



## maaybe2010

:haha: Yep!

Atm it's in a tiny picture frame on the hood of our cooker! :)

xx


----------



## navywife04

I had a dream last night I found out I was pregnant. I hope that's a sign! :thumbup: Feel free to look at my chart! I'm currently at 7dpo if my chart is correct!


----------



## maaybe2010

Chart is looking good navywife04!

XX


----------



## cheekybint

SBB said:


> cheekybint said:
> 
> 
> My loveable polite young boy has turned into a grunting shrugging neanderthal!
> 
> My brother turned like this at about 13/14 and at 25 he's still pretty much the same!!
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

Oh great, there goes my hope of him growing out of it then lol


----------



## cheekybint

Ruskiegirl I am so sorry :( xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cheekybint

Well apart from the dip, my chart is looking pretty normal for now. Will just have to carry on waiting and see!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

thanks guys , Im not sure whats going on now but im not spotting anymore , Either those tests i took yeasterday were faulty or im have a chemical this drives me nutz not being able to see the doc to find out for sure whats happeneing:cry:


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh ruskie - I am so sorry....please let us know if there is anything we can do.

Navy - chart looks good so far.....


----------



## moxie08

This EPO stuff is nuts! Even my saliva is stretchy to several inches. :haha:
Did anyone else try it?


----------



## maaybe2010

:rofl: What is EPO?

xx


----------



## cheekybint

I've been taking 3000mg EPO for the last 2 cycles now. Definitely noticed the difference in EWCM quantity, more so this cycle than last

EPO = Evening Primrose Oil, Maaybe :D


----------



## maaybe2010

Ooh lol

I used to take that when I got ratty before AF :haha:

xx


----------



## cheekybint

Well you haven't got to worry about that for another 9 months :D


----------



## ttcbaby117

moxie - gosh you have just answered my question.....hahaha...I have been looking for something to help with my ewcm....as I am on clomid and the robitussin didnt work last cycle and the preseed was a no no for the DH....He ddint like it at all!!!!!


----------



## maaybe2010

OH will be so happy!
Although saying that I'll probably get really bad pregnancy hormones :haha:

xx


----------



## cheekybint

Are you doing the digi test tomorrow Maaybe?


----------



## maaybe2010

Nope. I've got it all planned! :haha:

Tomorrow I'm using the second one from Duofertility.
Then Weds I'll use one from Boots that I have.
Then Thursday I'll do the digi :dance:
(I'm kinda putting it off, I don't really know why though! :wacko:)

How long does it take for bloods to come back?

xx


----------



## moxie08

ttcbaby117 said:


> moxie - gosh you have just answered my question.....hahaha...I have been looking for something to help with my ewcm....as I am on clomid and the robitussin didnt work last cycle and the preseed was a no no for the DH....He ddint like it at all!!!!!

Robitussin thins the mucus; it doesn't create more mucus. EPO stimulates mucus production. So does increasing your dairy intake. Or going outside when they are mowing the lawn. :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

wait, I was told to stay away from dairy around O time bc it makes your cm sticky....and what about going outside?


----------



## moxie08

ttcbaby117 said:


> wait, I was told to stay away from dairy around O time bc it makes your cm sticky....and what about going outside?

If you have allergies, your body naturally makes more mucus in defense, so going outside can trigger hayfever and therefore more mucus. Dairy products can also increase the mucus production. If you want *thinner* mucus, you need to increase your water intake or take something like Robitussin.


----------



## maaybe2010

My temp dip doesn't mean anything sinister does it? :cry:
Will AF come tomorrow? :(

xx


----------



## cheekybint

I'm sure it's just leveling off Maaybe :)

did you get a positive again this morning? 

My temps seem to be following their usual pattern so I don't think I'll be seeing a BFP this month


----------



## maaybe2010

Don't give up hun, there is _*always*_ a chance! :hugs:

Yep!

When I woke up though I didn't 'feel' pregnant not that I feel anything really :shrug:
But I was like omg I don't feel pregnant!
And then I was thinking about my line being fainter than yesterday and got really upset.
So then I sat and watched the test after I'd dipped it and it didn't happen straight away and I really thought there wasn't going to be a line so I cried!!
And then when it started coming through it was really faint so I started crying even more :(

Then it went the darkest I've had yet :dohh:

I wonder if it's the hormones already? :haha:
I keep needing a number two :blush:
And my boobs have finally started to hurt (which I'm very happy about! :haha: )
So I had to shower in a bikini top! :rofl:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/329909-new-test-added-cant-see-anything-pictures-10.html

xx


----------



## Baronessgogo

Maaybe i wouldnt worry, iv not felt pregnant much, just had slightly sore boobies, and very very occasionally felt sick but thats about it, and seen baby's heartbeat yesterday so i am definately pregnant.


----------



## cheekybint

maaybe2010 said:


> And my boobs have finally started to hurt (which I'm very happy about! :haha: )
> So I had to shower in a bikini top! :rofl:

:rofl: There's much more of that to come!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks moxie - I will look into eating more dairy, I love it so it shouldnt be a problem. I do drink alot of water, but I think it is not the consitency but the amount that I need to work on.

Maaybe - hun, I think that dip is ok....if you can take a nap today take the your temp again after that or wait till tomorrow, I am sure it will either be the same or higher. Cheeky might be right, it might just be your temps leveling out.

Well I took my first pill of clomid last night...and not feeling to bad. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## cheekybint

Good luck on the Clomid ttcbaby :D


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks cheeky, I really hope this works, this is my last cycle on it before they will do a lap to check for endo and a possible fibroid removal...i am hoping i will just get pg and not have to deal with any of that.


----------



## cheekybint

Fingers crossed for you!

How many cycles of Clomid to they allow you at one time, is it 6 months or something?

I'm hoping my FS will put me on that (or something similar) when I see him in July. Anything I can take to get lots of eggs down that one tube would be great lol


----------



## Ruskiegirl

SO i need your help ladies!! IM so confused ??? My temps are still high and my cervix is high soft and closed again creamy cm no cramping no spotting no idea whats going on mabey you can help me figure it out :thumbup:


----------



## navywife04

your chart is still looking good Ruskiegirl! It could still be too early to tell!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well i thought iw as having a chemical cause i started spotting yesterday and all my tests were neg well i have just started a $tree test and right now at 3 mins into its a faint line is showing up going to let it run for a few more mins and dbl check it again well let you guys know the outcome:thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ok guys here is this mornings test $tree ones with SMU and 3rdMU tell me what you think ???
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/OPK%20HPT/014-1.jpg
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/OPK%20HPT/014.jpg


----------



## maaybe2010

Definately still lines there hun! :flower:

xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya i thought i was seeing something these test are 25 miu sensitivty the one at birthright was 20 and the IC's were 25 also , Thats why i am confused, The only thing i can think of is mabey since i hyperovulated this month mabey two eggs got fertalized and one stuck and the other didnt either that or its still a chemical, I bought 5 of those tests and got 3 more i will be taking with FMU for the next 3 days and if i stil have lines i will get a frer:thumbup:


----------



## maaybe2010

I hope it all works out for you hun, update in the morning?

:hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yep sure will :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

cheeky - they gave me 3 months worth and if that didnt work he wanted me to come back in...so I go back on June21st if this month doesnt work.

Ruskie- I defo see a line. Your urine maybe was not concentrated enough on that neg. test. I cant wait to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## moxie08

ttcbaby117 said:


> thanks moxie - I will look into eating more dairy, I love it so it shouldnt be a problem. I do drink alot of water, but I think it is not the consitency but the amount that I need to work on.
> 
> Well I took my first pill of clomid last night...and not feeling to bad. Hope everyone has a great day!

With the Clomid you are probably best with a prenatal multivitamin, omega 3, evening primrose oil, with additional vitamin C and zinc if the prenatal doesn't cut it (or you don't have much naturally in your diet). There's been evidence that vitamin C aids the work of clomid. The EPO will help increase the production of mucus though it will also increase prostaglandins so watch how your body responds to your dosage and don't take it past ovulation. All of this mucus will be useless to you if you don't keep drinking enough water! 

Maybe that seems more important to me as I'm really thirsty right now! :haha:


With dairy, the evidence suggests a small daily portion of full-fat dairy is better than a lot of dairy or any low-fat dairy. What this means is choose a small bowl of ice cream over a low-fat yoghurt, unless you need the probiotics. =) A sensible, balanced diet will be far better for you, so don't go out of your way to increase your fat intake. I am doing a small dosage of EPO and it's worked fine for me.


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks moxie, you are the best....seriously you always have the answers I need. Well I went to go and buy some EPO and cant find any on the island so I dont think I will have any... I def. dont mind having some icecream...hahaha...I do drink alot of water anyway so that is easy. I usually get really watery days but never any ewcm. I will buy some extra Vitamin C also....Do I take that through the entire cycle? I am currently taking a vitamin with DHEA in it so I think that should cover it. So this is me this month.....Will the green tea help to make more mucus or is it just to thin it out. Also, I was told to do grapefruit juice also, will that increase mucus?

Sorry for all the questions.....but you are really informed on all of this.


----------



## moxie08

ttcbaby117 said:


> thanks moxie, you are the best....seriously you always have the answers I need. Well I went to go and buy some EPO and cant find any on the island so I dont think I will have any... I def. dont mind having some icecream...hahaha...I do drink alot of water anyway so that is easy. I usually get really watery days but never any ewcm. I will buy some extra Vitamin C also....Do I take that through the entire cycle? I am currently taking a vitamin with DHEA in it so I think that should cover it. So this is me this month.....Will the green tea help to make more mucus or is it just to thin it out. Also, I was told to do grapefruit juice also, will that increase mucus?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions.....but you are really informed on all of this.

I know as much as you do regarding all of these supplements, I'm sure! Re: Vitamin C, though, you should make sure not to take too much, especially after ovulation. If any of your vitamins cover it, you should be fine. It's better to drink orange juice, etc., anyway. I only take my vitamin C + zinc supplement when I feel a cold coming on. 

Omega 3 is really good to take, not just for TTC, as it helps you create the good chemicals to lessen cramping. It can also improve things like depression and anxiety... and this is all on top of the normal cardiovascular benefits of taking omega 3 or eating lots of oily fish! Myself, I prefer the pill. :haha:

I've been eating 2-3 brazil nuts every other day as the selenium is supposed to help the uterine lining. Last cycle I tried drinking orange juice regularly and I got an ulcer! :wacko: I don't normally like anything but water but I was trying to make an effort to get my 5 veg/fruit a day.


----------



## ttcbaby117

great...thank you so much....I started eating the brazil nuts last cycle and I must say I really like them so I will keep eating them.


----------



## moxie08

Supposed to ovulated by today! I'm unimpressed by this extremely stable cycle. Either my temps will continue to rise and then fallback or they will drop below the 'threshold' tomorrow and bam, LH surge! I've not seen a strongly positive OPK since the first ever OPK I used, which granted was a later ovulation as well (d23?). I'm trying to strategically time BD to maximize sperm count. And NOT STRESS about whether I'll ovulate at all. Clearly, my chart this month is so utterly perfect, with gentle oscillation and a gentle curve down from the increase in Estrogen timed perfectly with the improved quality of cervical mucus. :shrug:


----------



## cheekybint

Morning ladies :)

How are you doing Maaybe? Another BFP this morning?

Hope you ovulate soon moxie! I'm running out of companions on this thread everyone's getting BFPs!!

My chart is looking pretty normal still, see what tomorrow brings


----------



## maaybe2010

cheekybint said:


> Morning ladies :)
> 
> How are you doing Maaybe? Another BFP this morning?
> 
> Hope you ovulate soon moxie! I'm running out of companions on this thread everyone's getting BFPs!!
> 
> My chart is looking pretty normal still, see what tomorrow brings

Hiya hun :flower:

I didn't test this morning. . .
I know I was going to use my Boots test but since AF is due I thought I'd leave it.
I believe I'm pregnant now :haha:
So I'll leave it for another day :)

I'm a bit worried about pains I've been getting though
But I'm going to mention it to GP tomorrow O:)

xx


----------



## cheekybint

Glad to hear you believe it now!

The pains are likely to be stretching pains from the uterus, but good you're seeing dr tomorrow as it'll put your mind at rest that everything's okay :)


----------



## maaybe2010

I know it's took me about a week :haha:

Yeah I hope so!
Just that they're just on one side :wacko:
But some of the girls in first tri say it could be the corpus loterum (?) 
The ovary doing stuff to help the bean. . 
I hope so :)

xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey maaybe...that is wonderful that you are believing it now......and yeah I have heard of many women having the pain on the side of the CL....do you remember if you felt your Ov pain on that side this month? Let us know what the dr says.


----------



## maaybe2010

I think so but then I always feel 'something' on my right. . .
I never feel anything on my left :wacko:
How weird?

Will do :hugs:

xx


----------



## moxie08

cheekybint said:


> My chart is looking pretty normal still, see what tomorrow brings

It is looking pretty regular!!


----------



## moxie08

The ropes which tie the uterus down are usually attached to your body on the right, hence most women experience cramping there.


----------



## maaybe2010

moxie08 said:


> The ropes which tie the uterus down are usually attached to your body on the right, hence most women experience cramping there.

Really?
That's reasuring O:)

It's more stabbing pains rather than cramps though.
Still the same thing?

xx


----------



## cheekybint

moxie08 said:


> cheekybint said:
> 
> 
> My chart is looking pretty normal still, see what tomorrow brings
> 
> It is looking pretty regular!!Click to expand...

No need to sound so happy about it lol


----------



## maaybe2010

When you gona test cheeky?

xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Good morning ladies , Its officially a chemical this morning, Neg test with super non diluted urine, Cervix is low firm and closed temps tooka nice dive this morning and im cramping again:cry:


----------



## cheekybint

Awww I am so sorry to read that Ruskigirl :( :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

No worries on to the next cycle for my once AF arrives going to do some dif things and hope for a late feb baby:thumbup:


----------



## maaybe2010

Ruskiegirl :hugs:

I hate that your having such an awful time.
Hopefuly next time everything will go perfect!

:hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yep mabey i will get blessed with twins someday and get my two boys that i want to badly hehe, I really want 2 boys but id be happy with just one more child with allt he problems i have getting pregnant and staying pregnant:thumbup:


----------



## HopefulHeidi

Ruskiegirl said:


> Good morning ladies , Its officially a chemical this morning, Neg test with super non diluted urine, Cervix is low firm and closed temps tooka nice dive this morning and im cramping again:cry:

Huge :hugs: for you hun. I had a chemical last month, but like you say, onwards and upwards. I hope your next cycle is your one! So im told, after chemicals/mc's you are meant to be more fertile!! :dust:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya i think thats why i got pregnant so quick after my MC in march this was my first offical cycle after my MC so hoping for this cycle not going to test untill AF is due this time around dont want a broken heart again:thumbup:


----------



## moxie08

maaybe2010 said:


> moxie08 said:
> 
> 
> The ropes which tie the uterus down are usually attached to your body on the right, hence most women experience cramping there.
> 
> Really?
> That's reasuring O:)
> 
> It's more stabbing pains rather than cramps though.
> Still the same thing?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Yes they are different cramps than uterine or cervical cramps. Sharp (stabbing) is how I would describe it!


----------



## ttcbaby117

ruskie - sorry hun

maaybe- I hope all is ok, but it sounds like what you are experiencing is normal..dont worry I would be just like if I was in your boat!!!!!

UGH, I cant wait to be in the TWW...weird but I always seem happier there....that is until af comes....hahaha...but I guess it is easier to be hopeful knowing you Ovulated and that you bd'ed at the right time etc....


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks everyone :hugs:

ttcbaby I hope you are very sooon! :hugs:

Cheeky I think I already asked this but when you testing? :flower:

xx


----------



## honey08

Ruskiegirl :hugs:


----------



## moxie08

ttcbaby117 said:


> ]UGH, I cant wait to be in the TWW...weird but I always seem happier there....that is until af comes....hahaha...but I guess it is easier to be hopeful knowing you Ovulated and that you bd'ed at the right time etc....

I know what you mean! This is why I don't like charting.


----------



## moxie08

Hey Girls -- The OPKs have been lighter than ever, but I think that I O-V-U-L-A-T-E-D yesterday! :happydance: See my chart. 

I was marking the temp on my paper chart after waking up and thinking Whooa, 97.63 is low (marking it in the 96.73 position). And then I entered it online and the line shot up and I puzzled before realizing 97.63 was ninety-SEVEN-point-SIX-three *not* ninety-SIX-point-SEVEN-three. :dohh:

Serves me right for not waking up properly!

FX the temps stay up (pending a fall back tomorrow) for the next 4-5 days and then I'm relaxing the temping/tracking to just live my life and take care of me!

I'm torn between BDing today just to be sure and/or BDing tomorrow which is when we'd usually do it. I'm trying every other day instead of every day to give the sperm count a chance to rise a bit more. I do think the softcup is helping a lot. Since we have a low count (but good everything else) every little helps. :blush:


----------



## maaybe2010

moxie08 said:


> Hey Girls -- The OPKs have been lighter than ever, but I think that I O-V-U-L-A-T-E-D yesterday! :happydance: See my chart.
> 
> I was marking the temp on my paper chart after waking up and thinking Whooa, 97.63 is low (marking it in the 96.73 position). And then I entered it online and the line shot up and I puzzled before realizing 97.63 was ninety-SEVEN-point-SIX-three *not* ninety-SIX-point-SEVEN-three. :dohh:
> 
> Serves me right for not waking up properly!
> 
> FX the temps stay up (pending a fall back tomorrow) for the next 4-5 days and then I'm relaxing the temping/tracking to just live my life and take care of me!
> 
> I'm torn between BDing today just to be sure and/or BDing tomorrow which is when we'd usually do it. I'm trying every other day instead of every day to give the sperm count a chance to rise a bit more. I do think the softcup is helping a lot. Since we have a low count (but good everything else) every little helps. :blush:

:happydance: :dance:


----------



## cheekybint

Yey Moxie! 

My temp went exactly as predicted today so I'm not even going to bother testing this month. Just hope I ovulate before the in laws arrive in 18 days lol


----------



## schnoodle

haha!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Just a little update for you guys :thumbup: I had to go to the hospital tonight for severe abdominal pain, I also told them i might be pregnant so they did bloods and a urine tests both were neg . As for the pain they said they couldnt find anything wrong with the xrays or blood work or urine sample and if it continues or is worse in 6 hours to go back for a cat scan on my stomach lol I thought cat scan were for your head???


----------



## schnoodle

oh hunny imsorryx


----------



## moxie08

cheekybint said:


> Yey Moxie!
> 
> My temp went exactly as predicted today so I'm not even going to bother testing this month. Just hope I ovulate before the in laws arrive in 18 days lol

I think that's very sensible. Please remind me to be sensible at 9 dpo. :hugs:


----------



## moxie08

Ruskiegirl said:


> Just a little update for you guys :thumbup: I had to go to the hospital tonight for severe abdominal pain, I also told them i might be pregnant so they did bloods and a urine tests both were neg . As for the pain they said they couldnt find anything wrong with the xrays or blood work or urine sample and if it continues or is worse in 6 hours to go back for a cat scan on my stomach lol I thought cat scan were for your head???

Oh no :-( :-( 
Having abdominal pain is really scary. I hope you are doing okay. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

ruskie - Oh no....I hope all turns out ok a scan can be done on any part of the body...it is just to see what is going on in there.

moxie - yeah for possible Oving.....Thats a tough question because you know you are Oving today, but you did it last night right? I would wait and do it tomorrow and give the spermies time to build up again, but that is just me. How do you find using the softcups, I have just bought some and am going to try it this month with some preseed put in the cup before inserting. I have a tilted uterus so I am nervous I will not be able to get it in.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks ladies! I finaly got some sleep. It was so bad last i couldnt even sit down or lay down i had to walk around i thought i was dying , When i first got there the doctors suspected kidney stones dont know how they check for that though, But now im feeling alot better my stomach is really sore though :cry:


----------



## moxie08

I had an acute episode of abdominal pain last cycle (mid-luteal) but it came with a fever as well. It was extremely stressful and they still don't know what it was exactly. I hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks im already feeling better since i got some rest :thumbup: Soon as my ins kicks in i defintly am going have my doc run some hormone checks and check for endo and other things that could making me not get pregnant easy and making the babys not stick, A friend of mine had the same problem as me and hers turned out to be endo. For the last few years ive suspected something was wrong but everytime i go to the doctors i forget to ask them to check for endo usualy they just do a pap and check for other crap . But now its time to find out what is really going on inside my body i think:thumbup:


----------



## kenziesmommy

ok... can someone look at my chart?...here is some background on may2nd got 2 BFP's then....5 subsequent BFN's on diff days on may 12th i had beta's they were 4 so they said i lost it.....then may 15th(i think) i got a very dark BFP's...THEN yesterday may 19th went to doctors neg urine and beta's were 0...nothing on the internal scan...today when i charted my temp (only been doing it about a week or so) it detected O....soooo lol idk what to think...i have another dr's appt may 27th that would be 10 DPO....IF i am pregnant right now and i did 0 3 days ago would 10 DPO be enough for something to show up on blood work? sorrry if i confused anyone because i am confused myself...I think i put my link to my chart on my siggy havent tested it yet though to make sure it works


----------



## moxie08

kenziesmommy said:


> ok... can someone look at my chart?...here is some background on may2nd got 2 BFP's then....5 subsequent BFN's on diff days on may 12th i had beta's they were 4 so they said i lost it.....then may 15th(i think) i got a very dark BFP's...THEN yesterday may 19th went to doctors neg urine and beta's were 0...nothing on the internal scan...today when i charted my temp (only been doing it about a week or so) it detected O....soooo lol idk what to think...i have another dr's appt may 27th that would be 10 DPO....IF i am pregnant right now and i did 0 3 days ago would 10 DPO be enough for something to show up on blood work? sorrry if i confused anyone because i am confused myself...I think i put my link to my chart on my siggy havent tested it yet though to make sure it works

Your temps are really low. Has a doctor ever done any thyroid tests for you? Some of those temps are low enough to give me severe shivers, but it all depends on what your body is used to. As you haven't temped before, it's near impossible to interpret your chart. Do you normally have longer cycles or is this one related to the weird HPT results?

I'm sorry things are so confusing this month! As long as the doctor rules out any health concerns related to the odd variations in HCG, all that matters is that you BD regularly to catch the egg. Fingers crossed you did! Keep temping, and it's good to get some support from your partner as you are no doubt stressed over all of this (I would be!). Hope it gets sorted soon.


----------



## kenziesmommy

actually she is checking my thyroid next week when i go in... this was the first time i did temps so im not sure if it is normal for me or not lol all i know if FF said that i am 3DPO today lol sooo confused....so low temps could mean thyroid problems??


----------



## ttcbaby117

ruskie - glad to hear you are feeling better...I am in your same boat...sick and tired of nothing being done when I know something is wrong...I have a consult with my dr on June21 and I am going to ask them to do a lap and check for Endo......everything else is fine with me.


----------



## moxie08

kenziesmommy said:


> actually she is checking my thyroid next week when i go in... this was the first time i did temps so im not sure if it is normal for me or not lol all i know if FF said that i am 3DPO today lol sooo confused....so low temps could mean thyroid problems??

Your body is kept in a certain homeostasis for the right chemical reactions to happen at the right time (basically -- to keep living!) which very much depends on a small range of temperatures to work optimally. Hence, low temps can often mean a low metabolism. Low temps can be a sign of thyroid imbalances which, if uncorrected, can cause more serious problems! It would certainly affect your fertility as well.

It's good you are doing the tests. It could be this is normal for you and its nice to have that reassurance! :hugs:


----------



## kenziesmommy

well after i saw your post i looked up the symptoms of thyroid problems and well it seems i have just about all of them so i will be waiting to hear what the levels are and also make sure i tell her what the baseline temps have been....I just checked my temp again just for the heck of it I have been up for 5 hours did dishes and laundry during this time as well and my temps were still only 96.52....so i will def be asking her about this.


----------



## moxie08

Kenziesmommy -- it's good you are being so proactive about understanding it all!

How is everyone this morning?

We snuck one last BD in but as yesterday I had a light hot flush and other small signs of changing progesterone, I don't think it's likely to do much, especially as DH isn't quite used to the whole softcup regime thing, so we lost most of it again (grr). We had two near perfect catches before and during ovulation though, and the cervical mucus was near perfect too so I'm happy. I hope the scan on Tuesday shows a plush endometrium. I need to work a bit harder to manage my stress, so actively not symptom-tracking. I don't want these 2 weeks to become "Am I pregnant" rather than "I am doing everything I can to keep myself healthy and happy"...


----------



## cheekybint

Morning ladies :)

Hi Moxie, sounds like you've done everything possible to make it happen :) fingers crossed for you x x

My temp has dropped again morning so looks like af will be making her appearance on time (in 3 days). Surprisingly okay :)


----------



## moxie08

It might still jump up, Cheeky! That said, I still think you are being very sensible. Better to be unsurprised than utterly disappointed. 

Just had lunch with some friends with their baby boy; he's so adorable. Watching him makes me realize how special and different being a mother is going to be. DH hopes we will have a girl (or twins, silly man) and I would be more than happy with either, but it would be nice to have a boy.


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks Moxie :)

Not having the best of days today, spent most of it crying and feeling sorry for myself. Hormones kicking in i guess

Being a mum is very special, alot of hard work but very rewarding. I sometimes look at my kids and wonder where all the years have gone. My eldest is just about to sit his GCSEs and it doesn't seem 5 minutes ago since I was cheering him on on Sports Day at nursery lol Kinda explains why i'm starting to find grey hairs now lol 

I'm with your OH on this, I want a girl or twins lol OH wants a boy. We'll both be happy with whichever we get though


----------



## navywife04

anybody want to look at my chart? My period was due yesterday and she still hasn't shown! I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but my body is like clockwork and I'm never late. But I took a test in the middle of the night and it said negative. *sigh*


----------



## cheekybint

Hey navywife04

Chart looks good :)

Do you know how long your LP usually is? If AF's late, and hopefully it's because you're going to get a BFP, but if it's late if may be that you ovulated later this month and your LP has not finished yet

Fingers crossed it's a late BFP :D


----------



## navywife04

This is my first month charting so I have no clue! Chance would have it that this would be my first time O'ing later in the month, the one month I actually start charting!!! I think that's the case though, because I believe I got a positive opk last month on the 14th and this month it didn't come until the 20th.. sooo....

Ugh, I'm so impatient!!!!


----------



## moxie08

navywife04 said:


> This is my first month charting so I have no clue! Chance would have it that this would be my first time O'ing later in the month, the one month I actually start charting!!! I think that's the case though, because I believe I got a positive opk last month on the 14th and this month it didn't come until the 20th.. sooo....
> 
> Ugh, I'm so impatient!!!!

Yes, you have a very clear chart for your first one, and as FF says -- only 11dpo thereabouts. Still plenty of time to see that :bfp: !


----------



## moxie08

cheekybint said:


> Thanks Moxie :)
> 
> Not having the best of days today, spent most of it crying and feeling sorry for myself. Hormones kicking in i guess


:hugs: The last bit of luteal phase is definitely the hardest to get through, and the body doesn't make that any easier with the falling hormones as you say. I do my best to manage it through lifestyle choices, but it's hard to take the edge off a progesterone void. :nope:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well AF has arrived today so now i can relax and work on this new cycle :thumbup: Im excited this time cause now i know i have got a regular cycle , I always thought i might have irregular periods but guess i am wrong:happydance: How is everyone doing otherwise?


----------



## elsie2010

hi, in the hope that the good luck in this thread rubs of on me I wondered if I can join in :) I've only just started charting my BBT, and after what i think is a late positive OPK I'm a tad confused my how my body is behaving. I normally have a 26 day cycle.

thanks for looking :)


----------



## moxie08

elsie2010 said:


> hi, in the hope that the good luck in this thread rubs of on me I wondered if I can join in :) I've only just started charting my BBT, and after what i think is a late positive OPK I'm a tad confused my how my body is behaving. I normally have a 26 day cycle.
> 
> thanks for looking :)

Have you tried an HPT, elsie? =)


----------



## elsie2010

moxie08 said:


> elsie2010 said:
> 
> 
> hi, in the hope that the good luck in this thread rubs of on me I wondered if I can join in :) I've only just started charting my BBT, and after what i think is a late positive OPK I'm a tad confused my how my body is behaving. I normally have a 26 day cycle.
> 
> thanks for looking :)
> 
> Have you tried an HPT, elsie? =)Click to expand...

hi Moxie, not tested yet, i'm too chicken! lol! had too many :bfn: but this is the most unusual month i've had so far and I want to wait until I'm late. 

I'm having frequent cramps through the day, my nipples today are *so* sensitive! weirdest thing happened on Tuesday evening I had a extremely painful 5 minutes with a really sharp pain from my pubic bone to my right hip.

i don't think the positive OPK was ovulation but if it was it explains my abnormal CD21 progesterone test results. I went for my third test today.


----------



## moxie08

elsie2010 said:


> hi Moxie, not tested yet, i'm too chicken! lol! had too many :bfn: but this is the most unusual month i've had so far and I want to wait until I'm late.
> 
> I'm having frequent cramps through the day, my nipples today are *so* sensitive! weirdest thing happened on Tuesday evening I had a extremely painful 5 minutes with a really sharp pain from my pubic bone to my right hip.
> 
> i don't think the positive OPK was ovulation but if it was it explains my abnormal CD21 progesterone test results. I went for my third test today.

Well, it is odd, but the body continues to pulse LH throughout, it helps trigger the release of progesterone. An OPK can also pick up HCG. I understand about waiting. 


Ruskiegirl -- I'm glad the craziness has stopped and a new cycle has started for you. I hope this one is it!


----------



## moxie08

Cheeky - I really hope your temps stay up tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## kenziesmommy

my temps yesterday went CRAZY I am 5 dpo now...i think it may have been a fluke it went up nearly 2 whole degrees...it went back down today still above coverline though but closer in range of the rest of it


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yep im so glad i know for sure it was a chemical and not getting mixed signals:thumbup: I ordered myself an actualy BBT thermometor yesterday to should be here before ovulation and i hope its more accurate then the one i have:thumbup: Ordered my pregnancy strips and opks to :thumbup:


----------



## moxie08

Cheeky, I'm dying to know if your temp has stayed up! Really hope so.

Mine on the other hand took a dive today which is very new (at least, this late), throwing all chances of me having a quiet non-stressful non-exciting non-tracking cycle out the window! Even though I'm pretty darn sure I ovulated, I'm acting like I haven't, just in case. And I refuse to test before AF is due, although I think I might do an OPK this afternoon just to be sure.


----------



## moxie08

Just seen today's temp, Cheeky -- very sorry :-( :-(

My hot flushes started again right on cue (3 pm) so I find it hard to believe I didn't ovulate a few days ago. Perhaps it's just a belated/tentative fall back rise.


----------



## cheekybint

Hi ladies :)

Yes as expected my temps have continued to drop Moxie. I was spotting yesterday which is unusual but af hasn't arrived yet. she's due tomorrow. I'm ok now after my miserable Friday , just want my next cycle to kick in so we can crack on before the in laws arrive! 

Can't look at your chart Moxie, am on my mobile and the screen is terrible for charts, but I hope everything falls back into place! 

Ruskie, good luck this cycle x x x

If you read this Maaybe, I hope everything's going okay with you! 

Oh and SBB have you had a scan yet?


----------



## kenziesmommy

hmm im 6dpo and my temp dropped below coverline?? implantation possibly??


----------



## moxie08

kenziesmommy said:


> hmm im 6dpo and my temp dropped below coverline?? implantation possibly??

It's possible, Kenziesmommy. As you don't have anything to compare to, though, it's very difficult to know. If there is something out of balance with your thyroid, temps may vary a lot more. I would avoid getting my hopes up, as I know how rough AF can be after an exciting chart.

Cheeky -- the chart isn't anything exciting. The £[email protected]*%*$! soy did it again! I know sometimes it can take multiple estrogen surges to get the egg out, but this is ridiculous. My OPK is even more positive today, so it looks like the intense throbbing cramp in my left ovary a couple hours ago was indeed ovulation. Thankfully we kept up the routine! I am so not using soy again, though. :-( This better be one super-egg. :growlmad: Or two.


----------



## kenziesmommy

ya im trying not to get excited just so hard to wait!!!


----------



## moxie08

Cheeky -- I'm sorry that this month didn't work out for you. :-( :-( Hope this next one is better!

I'm wondering how all the newly pregnant lucky girls are doing, too. My ultrasound scan is tomorrow but they won't find anything nearly as exciting. 

My temp is right on target for luteal phase now. Tomorrow there will be a dip (or not).

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## xnmd1

moxie08 said:


> Cheeky -- I'm sorry that this month didn't work out for you. :-( :-( Hope this next one is better!
> 
> *I'm wondering how all the newly pregnant lucky girls are doing, too.* My ultrasound scan is tomorrow but they won't find anything nearly as exciting.
> 
> My temp is right on target for luteal phase now. Tomorrow there will be a dip (or not).
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

I know i'm doing very well .. besides throwing up at all hours of the day. it's worth it :D I hope you will be joining us very soon! i've only got a few more weeks left of first tri & my second doctors appt is in about a week and a half, my 12 week scan should be soon after.


----------



## maaybe2010

I'm good too!
Just booked a scan for 8 weeks and it'll be three weeks today :dance:

I know SBB is well she had her scan yesterday and saw the heartbeat :cloud9:

I'm not sure about Baronnessgogo.
I messaged her today but nothing back yet :(


xx


----------



## ursula

You are more than welcome to perve my chart. I actually need advise. My temps dip at 11DPO, and on 12 DPO rised again, i know FF says I am not on 12DPO but I am, FF is wrong


----------



## maaybe2010

ursula said:


> You are more than welcome to perve my chart. I actually need advise. My temps dip at 11DPO, and on 12 DPO rised again, i know FF says I am not on 12DPO but I am, FF is wrong

Ursula your chart looks good hun!!

xx


----------



## ursula

Thanks Maaybe, but i am not sure. I started getting AF like cramps now, and i just feel like i am out this month! I still don't understand the temp dip on 11DPO & the the temp rise again today at 12DPO??? Is it good or bad??:cry:


----------



## maaybe2010

It could be seen as really good, it could be implantation!

Don't worry about cramps they're really common in early pregnancy.


xx


----------



## ursula

I hope you are right Maaybe!! I really do. Been TTC for waaaaaaayyyyyyy to long now!:cry:


----------



## maaybe2010

Oh no hun :(
:hugs:

How long have you been trying?

We caught on our 16th cycle.
Never thought it would happen though!

xx


----------



## ursula

3 yrs


----------



## maaybe2010

ursula :hugs:

Have you gone through all the testing?
Did they pick up anything or all normal?

xx


----------



## ursula

i HAVEN'T GONE FOR TESTS IM TOO SCARED:cry:


----------



## maaybe2010

Oh hun why you scared? :hugs:

You should, most 'problems' are very easily solved!
But unless you know about them nothing can be done :(

Even though we managed to concieve OH is still going through with his semen analysis. . .
It might show us why it took us a while!

xx


----------



## ursula

I had a miscarriage in October last year. I've been on clomid for 4 cycles now:wacko:


----------



## maaybe2010

You've really been through it hun :hugs:

If your doctor prescribed the clomid I'm sure they would send a referal to a fertility specialist hun.
It's probably the best thing you could do O:)

I wish you the best :hugs:


----------



## ursula

My Doctor suggested I do another 2 months of clomid 100mg, and then see a FS. I got me some softcups, so will try that too and if no BFP by then, I think i should maybe give it a break for a few months?


----------



## maaybe2010

Oh right well that's fair enough.
Yea I kinda liked softcups! :haha:

Um. . . if it's afftecting and upsetting you and maybe even taking over your life then yeah take a break.
Or even just NTNP for a while instead?

xx


----------



## maaybe2010

Do you use conceive plus or pre seed?

xx


----------



## ursula

no


----------



## moxie08

Your chart looks interesting, Ursula. I hope you see a good result on the test tomorrow.

I'm glad all you pregnant ladies are doing well. 

My ultrasound today was good. The technician was really nice. First time in three years I've actually met a health professional who was understanding and supportive about infertility. She explained everything on the screen. The young radiologist with her even asked me how I knew I ovulated and when without expressing judgment.

2+ years ago was my last scan and everything was fine then. This one says there are >12 peripheral follicles of a certain size which indicates polycystic ovaries but they are small rather than enlarged which doesn't indicate polycystic ovaries. My uterine lining is a healthy 8 mm and there is a 27 mm follicle in my right ovary which has irregular sides and a scraggly bits where the egg is released. It's likely a corpus hemorrhagicum which can be caused by the trauma of bursting the egg. The corpus luteum takes shape around day 4 (but can be even later than that!).

I hope the size of the follicle is simply due to the fluid in it -- because a follicle at that size isn't really optimal for ovulation. Having a delayed ovulation doesn't necessarily mean you will have a bigger follicle as your body experiences multiple waves of follicle growth, with the first wave resulting in atresia (or loss) of the follicles. Some women even experience three waves. It's only when there is a clear winner that everything rushes ahead into ovulation. Soy probably interfered with my waves this month.

The one interesting thing to note is that my right ovary is well up in there compared to the left ovary which was tucked right next to the uterus. Since I've not had my HSG yet, I can't say whether the tubes are okay, but I'm curious about the differences. I guessed I ovulated on the right side, but to be honest, I was convinced I somehow ovulated on the left, as I experienced some serious pulsing cramps there. But it's usual to experience cramps like that always on one side. I suppose what was different was that despite that big pulsing cramp, I've been experiencing smaller trailing pulling on my right side.

I'm a bit disheartened to see so many antral follicles, even if they were tiny, but I am also understanding a bit more of the endocrinology behind the development. There are many chemicals involved -- including insulin, LH, and high-density lipo-proteins. I'm seriously considering calling my GP and agreeing to go on Metformin after this cycle. 

I'm looking forward to some sustained temps so I can put my tracking books away and just enjoy myself!


----------



## cheekybint

Glad you were happy with the US Moxie :) I think it always helps to have a good technician. 

I love reading your posts, I wish I had your knowledge!

What does Metformin do?


----------



## moxie08

Metformin sensitizes your body to insulin, which helps overall insulin levels in your body to drop and also improves the balance of blood sugar. It's one of the only types of diabetic medications to help with weight loss.

Still, nothing is as effective as a good diet and a recommended amount of exercise for weight loss. Now that I know I have (1) Insulin resistance and (2) the high insulin levels is affecting the maturation of my follicles, I am more comfortable with being prescribed Metformin.

The plus note is that with so many antral follicles, I should be a good responder to Clomid and/or IVF if necessary. The only two missing pieces in this fertility puzzle are: (1) Are my tubes okay? and (2) Are my eggs good?

I'm still suspicious that my hyperreactive immune system may be killing off the sperm or eggs, but that's pretty complicated and there's not really any good fix for that that I'm not already trying (lowering stress, healthier diet, etc.).


----------



## ttcbaby117

moxie - glad to hear your US went well. How do you know you are insulin resistant? Are there symptoms?


----------



## moxie08

Not necessarily. Before I started at the Fertility clinic, I attended an endocrinology clinic having all sorts of tests. By a simple ratio of insulin to glucose while fasting, they identified I was insulin resistant. Most overweight and obese people are.

I, however, have noticed with growing concern the effects sugar has on my body so I wasn't surprised to see the result.


----------



## moxie08

omg, seriously -- it's like my chart is conspiring to keep me from relaxing. Been having increasingly odd cramps, like proper prostaglandin based ones that get worse when I need to use the toilet (I assume because those organs naturally cramp so are amplified by the extra prostaglandins, but also possibly because the area gets 'full' and puts pressure on the uterus). I can't really complain, because (1) we BDed last night and semen has prostaglandins in it and (2) the blastocyst would be triggering prostaglandins to aid implantation. 

My temp dipped today, and I don't know whether it's because my temp didn't dip as low as it often does yesterday or because it's suddenly much colder out or because my body is producing too much estrogen and/or my wee little blastocyst is trying to implant. I've been correcting my temps for the chart just for fun this month to see if it changes my interpretations, so yesterday's temp was 97.77 (6 am) not 97.59 (5 am). Today I woke precisely at 5 am, though, so it is definitely 97.46.

At worst, I didn't properly ovulate. And we're taking that into account by continuing to BD every other day. At best, it's implantation. And since my temps haven't stayed consistently raised, I need to continue to track. Bummer.


----------



## ttcbaby117

hmm - moxie, it kinda looks like you are following the same trend as your June cycle...i guess we will see what it looks like tomorrow. Oh I cant wait to see how tomorrow looks.


----------



## moxie08

I thought so too, ttcbaby117 -- and the interesting thing is that I suspected a chemical pregnancy on that cycle, as it was quite an anomaly and very strong luteal symptoms. June 2009 was one strong ovulation, at the very least. I've not seen anything like that positive OPK since. 

Do you think you're going to ovulate soon?


----------



## ttcbaby117

well I am thinking I might be today cuz of my temp but I am not having any other symptoms so I am thinking maybe tomorrow. Last month my temp dropped and then I had a slight increase on teh next day which is when I oved. After that it went straight up so I guess tomorrow should be the day. I am waiting for my dh to get home to dtd tonight. I will have to try and use those damn softcups again. It was a mess last night. I couldnt get it to stay in....ugh...I have a tilted uterus...do you have any advice moxie?


----------



## moxie08

To be honest, I dread using them -- and that's coming from someone whose choice of contraceptive was the hormonal ring (Nuvaring)! Maaybe might be a better person to ask.

My partner and I lose a lot of semen after he pulls out, hence I continue to use the softcup even though I don't like it. It really has helped keep a lot of it in, which should make a massive difference for us as his semen analysis showed a low count.

This may be a bit graphic if talking about 'down there' makes you squeemish, but I'll try to be as clear as possible! I don't think I have a tilted uterus, btw.

I found it best to squeeze the softcup into an '8' shape with my right hand, pressing it just under the vaginal entrance, and slide in the vagina (pushing downwards so the cup is at an angle, almost like it's scooping the fluid/semen up) as DH pulls out. If I insert it as he's pulling out, the vagina is already stretched to accommodate him which makes it a lot more comfortable. Angling it slightly downwards and pushing it into the back wall also helps to avoid the cervix entrance which for me is either at the back or angled on the front wall. I push the last bit of the softcup in with my finger until it is just passed my pelvic bone. I'm guess that with a tilted uterus, you may need to do the opposite of me? AKA tilting it up, pressing against the front wall of the vagina?


Taking it out is a whole different stress. I really don't like taking it out as it always scrapes against my cervix and feels really uncomfortable. Pushing up on the closest edge and hooking my finger under it to pull it out seems to help a little. Feeling stressed and tense about removing it definitely doesn't. ;-)


----------



## maaybe2010

ttcbaby117 said:


> well I am thinking I might be today cuz of my temp but I am not having any other symptoms so I am thinking maybe tomorrow. Last month my temp dropped and then I had a slight increase on teh next day which is when I oved. After that it went straight up so I guess tomorrow should be the day. I am waiting for my dh to get home to dtd tonight. I will have to try and use those damn softcups again. It was a mess last night. I couldnt get it to stay in....ugh...I have a tilted uterus...do you have any advice moxie?

Hiya hun I'm not sure if a tilted uterus would affect the softcups O:)
They stay in place by slipping behind the pubic bone. . . .

I put mine in the same way, by squeezing it into an eight shape.
I practised using mine before I actually needed it too.

How many times have you use them?
They do take a few tries to get used to!
The first time I used one I got it stuck for about an hour trying to get it out :dohh: :haha:

xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies, thank you for the explanation, I only got to use it once, and I think I am Oving today...BUT...dh hurt his back yesterday. He has a pinched nerve in his lower back and is on muscle relaxers and pain meds so I think I might be out this month..which sucks b/c this is my last month before surgery. I am so depressed right now. I have done everything right this month and now I cant even get a damn deposit from him. I havent asked if he could do it, but I cant imagine he could on muscle relaxers....Grrrrrrrr, I am so annoyed! We managed to bd 2 days ago with the softcup but I didnt have it in right....I might be Oving today or tomorrow..I just dont know what to do.


----------



## notquitesure

ttcbaby117 said:


> hey ladies, thank you for the explanation, I only got to use it once, and I think I am Oving today...BUT...dh hurt his back yesterday. He has a pinched nerve in his lower back and is on muscle relaxers and pain meds so I think I might be out this month..which sucks b/c this is my last month before surgery. I am so depressed right now. I have done everything right this month and now I cant even get a damn deposit from him. I havent asked if he could do it, but I cant imagine he could on muscle relaxers....Grrrrrrrr, I am so annoyed! We managed to bd 2 days ago with the softcup but I didnt have it in right....I might be Oving today or tomorrow..I just dont know what to do.

Perhaps a very gentle BD with you on top ??? or a deposit from him without BD ??? just a thought :blush: (gross I know lol) but tell him once you have it tonight you wont bother him again this month :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## moxie08

No harm in trying if he's willing to let you do all the work.


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah he is willing to work with me, but do muscle relaxers relax every muscle? Cuz there is one in this process that I will need to stand at attention....hahaha if you catch my drift!!!!


----------



## moxie08

No harm in trying. =) It's the blood flowing that fills it up, isn't it? Maybe (cough) try an aid, like a ring specially made to assist erections? Tesco (a popular dept store in the UK) even sells them now. :winkwink:


----------



## ttcbaby117

well here it is....

as you know DH hurt his back on Thursday and was on some serious pain meds and muscle relaxers...well we dtd on Wednesday but not again until saturday which was also Ov day. About an hour after dtd I started having horrible cramping...and I thought it was the softcup..I took the softcup out about 4 hours later but the cramps got worse...I took some advil and a bathe and went to sleep. So I am thinking that bding we did on saturday was probably to late...isnt it best to bd a day before Ov? Not doing it on Thursday and Friday has probably hindered our chances...what do you guys thinks?


----------



## moxie08

BDing on or before Ovulation is fine. =) I would try to avoid taking ibuprofen (like advil) while TTC though as it can inhibit some very important processes in implantation. Paracetamol (acetaminophen, tylenol, etc) is fine.


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh ok thanks moxie...I will remeber that. Do you think we got enough bding in though? I mean 3 days before and day of Oving probably isnt ideal huh?


----------



## tbuns

Is it me or is my chart all over the place? :D

I had to make guesses on some of the earlier days when I forgot to temp, btw...


----------



## xnmd1

i keep checking in hoping one of you have got your BFPs :( hurrry up guys!


----------



## moxie08

ttcbaby117 said:


> oh ok thanks moxie...I will remeber that. Do you think we got enough bding in though? I mean 3 days before and day of Oving probably isnt ideal huh?

Well, if your husband has any problems with his sperm count, it may be exactly what you need (time to build up good quality sperm). The important thing is that you did it at least once, and that when you did it, your body was at its fertile peak (open cervix, good mucus, etc.).



tbuns: Is this the first time you've charted? It looks fine to me. Temps can remain high in the follicular phase until you build up enough estrogen which correlates to the growing follicles. It looks like you had some competition there before you finally ovulated. It's nice to have a dip so you can predict O better!


----------



## moxie08

xnmd1 said:


> i keep checking in hoping one of you have got your BFPs :( hurrry up guys!

Sorry, xnmd1, I don't think this is my month! My temp is identical to what it was at 8 dpo last month. The only real difference is the extended dip around 4 dpo and a distinct LACK of cramps.

Cheeky is at the beginning of a new cycle.


----------



## xnmd1

aww moxie :( it's not over yet! at only 8 dpo lots of people havn't even implantd yet. don't get down this early


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks moxie...when will you test?


----------



## moxie08

I guess I'll test in 6-8 days? I just don't feel I ovulated well enough this month and now that I've had my latest scan, I feel more realistic about what is happening (and also what to do to improve our odds). When I return from our holiday and we meet up with the fertility consultant, we'll probably start on Clomid + Metformin and go from there. I feel reassured that I'll probably respond well to IVF if it comes to it, and of course we have our HSG coming up.

I doubt I'll lose much weight while away in June, as it's a bit of a foodie holiday for me, but maybe with all the walking and baking in the sun? =) But I hope to lose a bit more weight this year.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hows everyone been doing ?? Havent been on much trying to relax before ovulation lol:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## moxie08

Hi ruskiegirl! =) Hope you have a good strong ovulation today or tomorrow!

Things are not as relaxing here. DH and I just watched 'Up' last night and we were both bawling. We knew it was going to be sad, but we had no idea about the references to TTC. It should come with a disclaimer! As a result, we both slept horrible and are exhausted today! 

I've got my first few little cramps today but I couldn't say whether they were due to the increase in fat consumption more than anything else. Last month, this is when the cramps stopped for 2 days.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ovu isnt supposed ot be till fri but my body is getting ready all the signs are starting to show hehe:thumbup:


----------



## moxie08

Your temps sure are jumping a lot! I hope this means a really good egg is in the works for you. =)

FF has rated my chart 48 pts. I really don't think I'm pregnant, though. Been sleeping like rubbish again past few days but I can't help it -- the progesterone disrupts my sleeping patterns so I wake up at 12, 3, and 5 (6 if I push it). I hate how my body is so sensitive and predictable, sometimes. I often get delirium when I don't sleep well and/or wake up loads, which can be quite scary but usually is just bizarre. Like last night, I am not sure if I dreamed it or if it was real, but my breasts were really swollen, sore and just plain felt weird to touch -- super warm. I'm beginning to think it is real, because three days ago I woke up with a new bruise on my left breast and every morning I've been waking up with aches. 

I know how suspicious this sounds, but I still don't think this is our month! If I don't get AF within the next 8 days, maybe I'll start to see things differently. But to me, this all feels too familiar. I'd even be due on February 14th. 

I'm so looking forward to our holiday in 2 weeks. I'd be set to ovulate right at the end of it, and I hear holidays can work miracles in that area. ;-)


----------



## cheekybint

Evening Ladies!

Hope you are all well :D

Sorry I haven't been around much lately, we've been really busy!

Anyway, today I saw my FS who was able to confirm that it's my right tube that's currently blocked. He did an internal scan and was very pleased with my "beautiful" ovaries and happy that the standard of my eggs is not the issue here. I had lots of big follicles on both ovaries with the most dominant one currently on my right ovary. He doesn't see the blocked tube as a problem at all. 

As my FS works for the NHS and the private sector also he's scheduled me for another internal scan on Saturday at the local private hospital to see what's happening before ovulation on Monday/Tuesday. He seemed very excited about the level of eggs on my ovaries and seemed pretty enthusiastic about everything!

The strange thing is (which I've googled to no avail) is that he said he'll make sure he's got his NHS prescription pad with him because he's most likely to prescribe Clomid as "it'd be a shame to miss this opportunity after the HSG". It's too late in this cycle for Clomid to be of any help so he's left me confused. I discussed it with my OH on the way home about other uses/doses of Clomid and wondered if a very high one off dose would cause multiple eggs to ovulate. Googled but found no answers at all so assume this isn't his plan. Guess I'll find out on Saturday!

Either way he's got me very excited lol

Moxie, sorry it's not seeming hopeful this month for you. Maybe a relaxing holiday will do the trick! :D

My chart's been up and down like a yo-yo this month so far, I hate this part of the cycle so boring (apart from the BDing :D )


----------



## ttcbaby117

hmmm it all sounds good cheeky.....maybe he is prescribing the clomid for next cycle. If you are not on any fertility drugs you will probably only release one egg..but those other follicles will be ready for next cycle..that is assuming you dont get prego this month. Also, the theory is that the hsg will make you more fertile in the follow 2-3 cycles after it is done....he might be just a bit proactive...which is refreshing to see in a doctor these days. Either way it sounds like you are on your way to your BFP.

Iam 4dpo today and had a temp drop which is weird for me...I usually get to 97.9 and stay there for a few days...then get a slight temp drop then it goes back up....anyway, I know it is to early for it to mean anything but I did think it was weird. Also had a horrible hot flash this morning and dh said my skin was hot...but that could be all due to clomid and progesterone!


----------



## moxie08

I'm glad your FS is enthusiastic, Cheeky! I've only seen (not heard) the consultant we're meeting in July and he doesn't look like the enthusiastic type. I'm jealous! ;-) I couldn't tell you why he was interested in the Clomid unless he forgot where you were in your cycle? You'd think that seeing your ovaries might jog his memory. ;-) Maybe he means next cycle?

ttcbaby -- It's such a slight change and unfortunately common around that time, to do with the leveling of progesterone compared to the drop in estrogen. This month my fallback was more pronounced and also later, but the evidence from the ultrasound scan pointed to the follicle taking longer to develop into a corpus luteum. It's possible the timing of your egg's release was ever so slightly off from the other months, and hence the progesterone pulsing is ever so slightly not enough to overcome the linger levels of estrogen.


----------



## ttcbaby117

hmmm that is interesting moxie...I guess you might be right...well I hope it goes back up tomorrow.


----------



## cheekybint

Hey ladies :)

That's the odd thing (re FS and clomid). The whole reason for him calling me in on Saturday is because I'm so close to ovulation that he wants to see what's happening just a few days before it. I thought it was rather odd that he said he'd make sure he'd got his prescription pad there because it'd be a missed opportunity :S

Maybe he just got a little over excited lol He is an excellent consultant though, I'm so glad we got him. He did my reversal last November, privately, and has continued to see me every couple of months through the NHS. Whenever anything unexpected comes up which can't be fitted into the NHS schedules he whisks me (not literally) back on to private appointments at no charge at all. Hense the Saturday morning appointment at our local BMI hospital :D

Well if he's planning on prescribing me Clomid for the next cycle I'll be very pleased. Was going to speak to him about it today but he mentioned it first. Does Clomid encourage multiple egg ovulations? That's what my aim would be, with there only being one good tube ( Another thing he told me to stop doing; referring to my tubes as good and bad, because my ovaries are so big and bulging with eggs he didn't think it'd make any difference how many tubes i've got working ( maybe he's refering to the open tube catching the egg from the other ovary - Moxie) )

Anyway, he's left me feeling exceptionally positive again :D


----------



## ttcbaby117

awesome cheeky!!!! With the clomid..if it is prescribed on cd 5-9 then you will probably get one quality egg. if the dr prescribes it for cd 2-7 then they are looking to get multiple eggs.


----------



## kenziesmommy

can someone take a look at my chart pretty please?? im really confused i know i started temping late its my first month temping but i got excited when FF detected O but now im not so sure


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Kenzie - I dont think you have oved yet....but I could be wrong. I am not an expert at the charting stuff...but your temps are really really low...have you had that checked out by a dr?


----------



## moxie08

That's the trouble with just starting to chart, kenziesmommy -- you have nothing to compare to. With temps that low, my priority would be getting my thyroid checked, especially with how variable they are. There's no reason why you couldn't be ovulating right now, but your fertile signs aren't indicative of it yet. You are doing the right thing by regularly BDing.


----------



## kenziesmommy

well friday i had my thyroid checked....waiting for the results they arent in a hurry i suppose lol i have had a lot of ppl tell me my temps are low....thanks ladies for your input at least im not the only one confused (or am i) i just got really excited when ff detected O or at least thought it did lol but my temps have been really jumpy


----------



## moxie08

You're doing everything you can. =)


----------



## moxie08

Hi Girls -- wondered how you were today? I just picked up my prescription for Metformin (gulp) and debating whether to start it today or when AF comes.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im doing good here :thumbup: Ovu is defo coming starting to get more pain on the right side again and opk is getting darker i bet pos by end of day today:happydance:


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Ladies :)

Not much going on here TTC wise anyway! Just waiting on scan on Saturday to see what's happening. It's great to be getting yet another scan so close to ovulation :D

Will hopefully be ovulating sometime between Sunday and Tuesday


----------



## moxie08

That's great you guys! I love the promise of a new cycle. =)

Things have been very hard here. I've been feeling very anxious and emotional. My temp dropped even more this morning and I've been getting more and more prostaglandin cramping. That said, my breasts are even more tender and full, and my skin is almost constantly warm. A last ditch effort of the corpus luteum? :shrugs: I hate these last couple days the most.


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww moxie, I am sooo with you...it is always those last couple of days that i get really excited that this could be it and then BAM af shows.

my temp is def. not doing what it usually does i dont undersatnd why it is staying so low...maybe I am deveopling a prog. problem. I dunno...feeling out of it this month.


----------



## cheekybint

ttcbaby, my temps tend to stay quite low at the beginning of my LP too, then gradually increase until dropping off around 10/11DPO. I'm sure you'll see them increase over the next few days :)

Sorry you're not having a good month Moxie, your temps look really jumpy this month, I hope it goes back up tomorrow xxxx


----------



## moxie08

It's not has high as the previous chart, but that could be plenty of things especially earlier on in the luteal phase. I bet it will pop up soon, ttcbaby!

I just did an IC earlier tonight and forgot to check it before the time was up (too engrossed in the movie). It's dried to a very faint line (not as faint as the faint line I saw last cycle), but I'm pretty sure it's an evap. I've never used this brand of IC before (unitest) but I also never see lines, so I figure the odds are in favour of an evaporation line now. =) It's too thin and perfect to be a proper line.

Cheeky: Thanks. =)


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks moxie...do you know what would keep my temps low in the beginning of my LP it has never really happened before

when are you testing again?


----------



## cheekybint

Sorry Moxie, bet you're kicking yourself now for forgetting to check it! Hope your next one isn't so ambiguous!

ttcbaby, the low rise would probably be caused by a slow increase in progesterone


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks cheeky..just wondering why my prog would be moving so slow...I guess i need to stop overanalyzing...I tend to do way to much of that in the tww.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

YAY its ovulation day :thumbup: Got my +opk this morning 930 am and 1030am , Then at noon and 2 pm they were neg with non diluted for all tests i took ! Im excited i sure hope i catch the eggy this cycle:hugs: How is everyone else been doing?


----------



## moxie08

Ruskiegirl -- yay for ovulation! I hope it's a good one.

ttcbaby -- as Cheeky has said. Remember there are two sources of progesterone: your body and the corpus luteum. There may be forces at work in your body which have lowered that progesterone. But my main theory is that the timing of your pulses has changed ever so slightly, so you aren't seeing the same exact levels. It's no reflection on the quality of your fertility, so try not to stress if you can.

The HPT this morning was blank, so yesterday's definitely was an Evaporation. I wasn't in any doubt, but I was hoping to get AF today instead of tomorrow, as I'm photographing a big event that day. Temps only held firm to 97.7. :-( There's still time (it usually starts at 10 am) but I often get a week of this PMS hovering. Sunday seems more likely at this point.

EDIT: This morning's HPT (different brand of IC) hasn't dried completely blank either. I did notice something there in the time limit but it hasn't stayed. I don't really count anything that isn't obvious. Tomorrow was supposed to be my first testing date. I knew I wouldn't last. LOL! I 99% believe AF is coming in 1-2 days and that 1% still stares at little pee-sticks.


----------



## Leanne27

Good luck Moxie, I hope u get your BFP tomorrow! xx


----------



## Baronessgogo

Moxie im getting excited for you now


----------



## moxie08

You are both SILLY! =) My chart and my diet this month have both been rubbish.


----------



## Baronessgogo

My BFP started out as lots of evaps, its a good sign


----------



## cheekybint

Hope the temp goes back up Moxie :) I'll keep saying that until it does!

My proper BBT thermometor arrived yesterday so I'm finally going to have a more accurate chart :D (Also 25 ICs arrived woohoo to POAS) 

Internal scan tomorrow, hopefully doc will confirm which side i'm to ovulate on this month, fingers crossed it's the left side! 

Just finished work for 2 weeks :D In laws land in the UK Tuesday morning for 3 weeks so I may not be around much but I will pop on through my phone when the chance arises. Any posts will probably be short and sweet but I'll try my best to keep you updated.

My Chart will still be updated each morning so please comment on it even if I don't get chance to reply!

Due O by Tuesday at the latest, hoping for Sunday/Monday. Testing should be on Father's Day but I'm sure the ICs will start a long time before then lol

Baronessgogo - How are you and bump doing??


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sigh looks like i missread my opk yesterday its a new brand for me but todays IS Most defo + ! So good thing i ended up BD yesterday gave me a better chance to catch the eggy this cycle again:thumbup:


----------



## moxie08

Cheeky -- where are your inlaws from? How funny, as DH and I are flying with my MIL soon to visit my parents for three weeks. :dohh: See ticker below. I have no idea how we're going to fit TTC in, but I feel hopeful for a beach break full of reading books and relaxing.

Ruskiegirl -- Definitely better to get it all in early! Your temp does seem quite high at the moment though. Do you expect it to dip tomorrow or do you think you caught the end of the surge?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im thinking my temp was a tad higher today cause i actualy had to turn my heat on last ight it was so cold in here , I havent had to have it on for quite a few weeks and that may have made me hotter this morning , Well have to see what tom brings if my temps are still high id say id caught the end of the surge if they drop then i caught the begining =D


----------



## cheekybint

They're flying over from Australia Moxie. They're from England originally but been living there for 20 years. I've not seen them since then (OH and I were childhood sweethearts, been back together 3 years). 

Had plenty of EWCM today so O should be soon :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh well that is great ruskie, I usually get a couple of days of positives so that might have happened to you! Congrats!


----------



## ttcbaby117

cheeky woohoo for almost oving...get that bding in!


----------



## moxie08

cheekybint said:


> They're flying over from Australia Moxie. They're from England originally but been living there for 20 years. I've not seen them since then (OH and I were childhood sweethearts, been back together 3 years).
> 
> Had plenty of EWCM today so O should be soon :)


You haven't seen them in 20 years (have I read that right)? How exciting! I hope you all have a lovely time.


----------



## cheekybint

Saturday morning and I'm up earlier than a working day!!

Hope everyone has a lovely day!

Yes, 20 years Moxie, terrified and excited at the same time lol

Scan later this morning, so will up date you later this afternoon. Have been feeling O pains on both sides this morning 

(TMI) We discovered that BDing in doggy style leads to no spill :D Not a drop!

Also tried out SBB's tip of having an orgasm after he's withdrawn.

Planning on trying both again tonight/tomorrow


----------



## moxie08

Sorry Ladies -- as expected, AF came today. I'm grateful that even with the REALLY RUBBISH diet, the cramps and flow are totally manageable. I'm looking forward to this upcoming cycle. FX everyone is pregnant when I return!


----------



## cheekybint

Aww I'm sorry to hear that Moxie :(

As suspected I am ovulating on the right side (side with blocked tube) but doc was very hopeful about the left tube picking up. I don't know the science behind it but basically there's something in the sperm that attracts the egg, so providing there's plenty in my open tube he's confident the egg will go down that tube. Fingers crossed!!

Follicle was 16mm (i think) and there was another 6/7 clearly defined follicles on both ovaries. Cervix full of mucus

He has prescribed me 3 months worth of Clomid (50mg CD2 to 6) and we've also discussed IVF through egg sharing.

Egg sharing will cost £500 for 8 eight eggs to be removed (50/50 share) and they will implant 2 at a time in me. This is an option we're going to consider if the Clomid doesn't work. They will only do egg sharing in women under 35, I've only got 7 months until i turn 35 so we don't want to leave it too late to try it.

Did discover that the "egg" child can legally gain your details at the age of 18 and I'm not too sure I want that. Something we need to discuss further together and with the IVF specialist


----------



## Baronessgogo

Aw im sorry Moxie, i was really hoping this was it for you :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

moxie - sorry af gotcha..but great pma!

cheeky - great news on your follicles....sounds like you are being cared for. What is the egg sharing all about? Are you actually sharing your eggs with anyone?

afm - just dont feel like I got it this cycle. I know it is early but I just cant help feeling this way.


----------



## cheekybint

Hey ttcbaby117

When you opt for IVF you can take the cheaper route by agreeing to donate 50% of the eggs harvested. These are then used for women who can't or don't have their own eggs. I suppose it's similar to sperm donation but for women. 

We're definitely going to be considering it if nothing happens within the next 2 months


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well looks like today is actual ovu day temps took a little dip this morning :thumbup: and ovulation pain is weird this cycle ive had it for 3 days now but today is defo the worst of them all i cant even wear my jeans cause it makes it hurt more :cry:


----------



## ttcbaby117

cheeky - Oh I see...well that sounds like a promising plan...being able to help out other families while saving yourself some $$. I mean it isnt like we want to use all of our eggs...just enough to make our family right ;)

ruskie - that is great news hun, I am doing a strong ov jig for you right now!!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well got confirmation this morning ovu was yesterday my temps jumped up to 98.4 and my cervix is closing time for the tww!:happydance:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ok so im loking at my chart and im starting to get confused im starting think is it posible i actualy did catch the end of my surge and not the begining ? Im actualy getting AF type cramps which is very odd for me the day after ovulation lol
Tell me what you ladies think :thumbup:
Heres pics of my OV tests, The ones that have POS next them were alot darker at the time limit to check them 
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/OPK%20HPT/017.jpg


----------



## tbuns

Ruskiegirl said:


> Ok so im loking at my chart and im starting to get confused im starting think is it posible i actualy did catch the end of my surge and not the begining ? Im actualy getting AF type cramps which is very odd for me the day after ovulation lol
> Tell me what you ladies think :thumbup:
> Heres pics of my OV tests, The ones that have POS next them were alot darker at the time limit to check them
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/OPK%20HPT/017.jpg

well how is your CM??


----------



## tbuns

My best guess is that you O;d twice. :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

CM today is creamy but it got watery at cycle day 12 then eggwhite 13/14/15:thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

ruskie- I would go with cd15.....Looks like your body tried to ov but didnt so it made another attempt....that is what I woudl think at least!

moxie - how you doin hun? 

I am 9dpo and not having a damn symptom...other than the usual ones I feel every month..Also my temp is v. flat....no increase, which I would think would have happened by now because of implantation.


----------



## moxie08

Ruskiegirl -- it's possible you did ovulate twice, but it's more likely that it was just an extended LH surge. In either case, you would go off the last clear positive. I would say that your clear temp rise definitely confirms it!

ttcbaby117 -- anything could happen. =) Do you have breaks between the clomid months?


----------



## ttcbaby117

no this is my 3rd month on clomid with no breaks. Dr said it would be more effective thsi way...though I dont have my bfp yet so who knows....


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So last night i did not get to sleep till about 3 am usualy im in bed before midnight. I took my temp at 7 30 am and it was 98.0 then again at 10:20am at 98.4 which temp should i go with ? the one i took at 7 30 i took and went right back to sleep after going pee :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

ruskie it sounds about accurate. What time do you usually temp? The 7:30 sounds right on...example: if you usually take your temp at 8am but this morning you took it at say 7am and it was 98 then you should just add .1 for each half hour. So your adjusted temp should be 98.2....this also works the other way...if you take your temp later than 8am....like at 9am and that temp was 98 then you would subtract .1 for each half hour....making your temp 97.8.....as long as you got 3 hours sleep your temp should be accurate. This isnt an exact science but a guideline.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I usualy take my temp at 7 am but thats after about 7 hours of sleep , The one at 7 30 this morning was after 4 hours of sleep , thats why im not sure which one to use


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah the one at 7:30 is fine...remember it isnt each individ. temp but the entire chart. I would us 7:30 and try to get your temp after a good nights rest tomorrow.


----------



## cheekybint

Morning ladies :)

Please look at my chart, do you think I might have ovulated lol

Anyone got any idea on such a huge rise? Nothing out of the usual to report except I'm still having ovulation pains (left side although dr said o would be on right side)

Is it possible it's so high because I'm ovulating right at the moment of temp take? Or a very big dose of progesterone? 

I'm baffled lol


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Id say yesterday was OVU day for you hun unless your sick ?


----------



## cheekybint

I'd say! 

No arguing when o was this month lol

No I'm not ill, slept as normal too. Never seen such a jump on my charts before though


----------



## moxie08

Women often experience pain at ovulation on the left side, regardless of where it actually occurs. I'm still puzzling over why.

That is quite an amazing jump, Cheeky! FX for you.


----------



## cheekybint

Any ideas what's caused it Moxie?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

My temp jumped aot higher this cycle since ive been temping also =D


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies - 

Well I had an unusual high temp this morning but I think it was due to suffering from allergies all night last night. I didnt take anything in the off chance that I might be pg but I doubt it. I guess we will wait and see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## moxie08

Well, what goes up must come down, but that's a heck of a temperature change, Cheeky. :O I hope you have a nice two week wait.

I'm dropping off all my test results at the clinic today and hope to schedule my HSG soon. I've been feeling so weird since going on the Metformin, almost like I was pregnant (nauseous, bloated, twangs in my ovaries/uterus/breasts, frequent urination). If it weren't for the spotting of fresh blood, I'd take an HPT! Either way, they'd have me take one prior to the HSG so :shrugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

moxie - they had me do a blood pg test before my HSG just to make sure I wasnt pg.

well my temp stayed up today so I guess my temp yesterday wasnt a fluke from my allergies. My chart last month had these high temps around this time so i am not getting to overjoyed about it. I guess if it stays up pass 15dpo I might get a lil excited ;)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

anyone know if I should consider myself out I am 14 days late and got a BFN on Monday


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sammy defo not ! i was 20 dys late for af when i got a positive and 3 months pregnant when i got one so untill she shows your still in the running! Well i think my temp jumped super high this morning dont think its ever been this high before.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Ruskiegirl said:


> Sammy defo not ! i was 20 dys late for af when i got a positive and 3 months pregnant when i got one so untill she shows your still in the running! Well i think my temp jumped super high this morning dont think its ever been this high before.

thanks, I just think its so weird, with my son I got a BFP at 12 dpo but I guess each pregnancy is different I guess I will wait to retest until I am 20 days late...lol hope I get some answers soon.


----------



## ttcbaby117

sammy I wuold wait a few more days and test....fxed for you.

I need some CM help...I NEVER get ewcm and while I was checking it seems I have some that is ewcm (clear and stretchy) but then the rest is more like lotion. Is that normal? How do I record it on FF?


----------



## moxie08

If I'm positive it's not semen, I'll record the 'best' CM -- so, in your case, EWCM.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Id record it as creamy cm :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah no semen, havent dtd in a couple of days. I recorded it as ewcm cuz that is what it looks like....so strange I have never seen anything like that before...weird what your body can do huh?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

ttcbaby117 said:


> sammy I wuold wait a few more days and test....fxed for you.
> 
> I need some CM help...I NEVER get ewcm and while I was checking it seems I have some that is ewcm (clear and stretchy) but then the rest is more like lotion. Is that normal? How do I record it on FF?

I dont record my CM but I would think of it a lotiony due to me being as late as I am way past ovulation I have EWCM with streaks of white cm too and its been like this for a couple of weeks so I know its not due to ovulating. Hope this helps Good Luck and Baby Dust :dust:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Moxie im giving you prior warning, im gonna be back here in a month, you are gonna have to brace yourself for all my inane ramblings lol


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So sorry about your loss Baronessgogo :hugs:


----------



## cheekybint

oh baroness I am so sorry to read that, so sorry for your loss x x x


----------



## moxie08

Baronessgogo said:


> Moxie im giving you prior warning, im gonna be back here in a month, you are gonna have to brace yourself for all my inane ramblings lol

Oh I am so sorry :cry: I hope you are finding ways to cope and getting lots of support, rest and time to grieve. :hugs: The stats are in your favour for next month, so plenty to be hopeful for still.

I won't have my HSG until after the holiday but I'm hoping sooooooooo much that I won't need it at all. Seeing the increase in rates of miscarriage in obese/PCOS women helped me decide to take Metformin, and so far I'm managing well on the first dose level. This will be the third month since DH has been regularly taking his Wellman vitamins too, so I hope the 'stars collide' and give us both the best birthday present ever.


----------



## moxie08

Cheeky -- you ovulating today?? Your chart is the lowest it's been. I hope this means a nice high quality (travelling) egg for you!


----------



## cheekybint

Hey Moxie!

Flipping new thermometer is faulty lol

Started wondering when I got such a low temp yesterday. Turns out it's 0.5 degrees out!! Think the batteries must be on their way out because it was fine last week. Have adjust chart to accomodate and looks like ovulation was CD15 as originally suspected. Spent all day CD16 with ovulation pains though, nothing like I've had before, they were all day and constant. All on the left side.

Am now using 2 thermometers; 1 dec for the difference (which seems to be constant at 0.5 degrees) and 2 dec for accuracy of the 2 dec place. 

Still have no idea what caused the extremely high temp on CD16 but have tried disregarding it and it makes no difference to my chart so left it be.

2ww is here :D

Testing date will be 21st June, although I will test on Father's Day if the chart is looking promising :D

If nothing comes of this month then Clomid will be started CD2 to 6.


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies - well I dont know what to make of my chart, I woudl think that if I were pg that my temps would have gone back up today right? Who knows....of course also I woke up and my boobs are not as sore or swollen anymore so I am thinking I am out. My lp is 16 days so my af isnt due till tuesday or wednesday....


----------



## cheekybint

It's not so much going back up but sustaining their high level so don't rule yourself out yet!!

Fingers crossed your temp stays up past Wednesday :D


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks cheeky, but I dont think they will....my body seems to be telling me otherwise.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

16 Days Late!!! Still no AF!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Have u tested again Sammy? If not i would defo test hun!
ttcbaby117 I defo would not count yourself out yet your temps still look fab :thumbup:
My temps dropped this morning to right at the coverline! Does an implant dip always have to go below it or can it be higher or right at the coverline?


----------



## Leanne27

Hey ruskiegirl, ur chart looks a bit like mine, lets hope they are both our BFP's!x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yep im sure hoping so i hope if it tho its a stick bean ! I tried softcups and the smep plan this cycle so hoping that helped me out :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

ruskie - a dip can be above the coverline....good luck!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I am so tired of seeing BFN planning on either testing when 20 days late or waiting to see if I would get my period this month due June 25


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh sammy I soooo understand what you are saying.....bfn's are soooo horrible!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well things are looking GREAT today ! My temp rose im nausious, I am spotting like brown cm and i am so damn tired and i dont know why! Also i got a pinching feeling right by my right hip bone!


----------



## maaybe2010

Hiya ladies . . . .

I think I'm going to be back with you within the next few weeks.
I had a scan at 7w 3d that showed no heartbeat :(

xx


----------



## Leanne27

Ah hon I'm sorry to hear that :( xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

maaybe2010 said:


> Hiya ladies . . . .
> 
> I think I'm going to be back with you within the next few weeks.
> I had a scan at 7w 3d that showed no heartbeat :(
> 
> xx

:cry::cry: OH NO!!! Im so sorry to hear this hun :cry::cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cheekybint

Aw Maaybe that's so unfair, I'm so sorry to hear that :(


----------



## Ruskiegirl

You know it upsets me so damn much when someone trys for so long and they get pregnant then lose it when people who dont try to get pregnant and dont want kids get pregnant on the first time the have sex ! Life is so cruel:cry:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

posted final update for me on the main page got my answers at 6am this morning


----------



## moxie08

Oh no, maaybe2010 -- I'm so sorry :-( Have the doctors given any possible explanation?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh maaybe I am so sorry to hear this. From the bottom of my heart....I really hope you are ok...please keep us up to date on how you are and if there is anything we can do to help you through this!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

How is everyone doing today ? Well today my temp shot up to 98.7 thats the highest ive seen yet . If im not pregnant it should start dropping tom seems like it drops 3 to 4 days before af. What do you guys think ?


----------



## cheekybint

Looking good Ruskie :D

Hopefully it'll maintain a high level tomorrow instead of dropping ready for AF 

Fingers crossed those BFNs become BFP real soon xxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya i hope so to but im starting to feel very positive cause my cm is really clear and watery and i never have fertile cm after ovulation :thumbup: Along with the temps and symptoms i hope its a bfp coming lol


----------



## cheekybint

All sounding very promising!!

Nothing exciting happening with my chart again so far this month, hopefully i'll see some changes over the next few days


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yep i got my FX for everyone in here :dust: Do you ever temp during the day ??? I put up a new thread cause i just took mine and its odd. Its at 99.1 ora and 99.8 vag and usualy my temp is 97.9 to 98.6 during the day and im not sick nor do i feel sick lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

well af has got me....now i need to gear up for surgery!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Aww sorry to hear that hun GL for this new clean cycle:hugs:


----------



## Sausage121

Hi everyone,

This is my first month charting so was wondering if my chart if looking ok. 

I didnt really get any EWCM just some creamy stuff. FF originally had my O at cycle day 12 but then amended it to CD16. My temps keep going up, I think the one from Sunday might be a bit off cos I was away from home sleeping on a sofa in a very hot room

I would love to know what you think

:dust:


----------



## Leanne27

All looking good sausage! xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yep looks good to me hun:thumbup: Well temps dropped form 98.7 to 98.4 its still way above cover but if it drops more tommorow i can expect AF on sat:cry:


----------



## ttcbaby117

sausage your temps look like you are oving. If you dont get any ewcm maybe you should try to start drinking grapefruit juice and green tea during your follicular phase. If not, then get some preseed to use during your oving time. It might help with conception.


----------



## readynwilling

Back in the 2ww. I have my fx for all you ladies!

Chart looks good Sausage121


----------



## Sausage121

Thanks eveyone

Bit worried cos my temp went down to the cover line this morning but I guess I will just have to wait and see what happens!!!

Fx for everyone

:dust:


----------



## moxie08

I AM SO EXCITED! :D

I hoped taking Metformin would enable me to ovulate on my first follicular wave (around day 12) rather than my second follicular wave. I was having some good signs leading up to today, plus last night I felt 'down' and I usually feel 'down' in that way right before I ovulate. Sure enough this morning my temp dropped for a second time, which it only ever does at ovulation and at menstruation, and to my ovulation day levels, too! My left ovary (the dominant one this cycle) has been quaking all morning. And best of all...


IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!!! :D

I've no such false hopes that the egg might leave the gate this time -- it's still very likely my body will struggle to ovulate properly and kick the egg out later this month (day 19 or more) or not at all. I've only been on Metformin for 2 weeks. Indeed, if I did ovulate today, it would make this cycle less then 28 days! I can't remember that ever happening to me before. Hence I don't _really_ believe it will happen now. Plus, my cervical mucus hasn't been ideal (watery rather than egg-white). 

I guess we'll see what happens over the next few days.


----------



## Sausage121

Happy Birthday Moxie!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Baronessgogo

:thumbup: Happy birtday Moxie! :flower:


----------



## readynwilling

Happy birthday Moxie! And good luck :dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

happy birthday moxie....I really hope that the met is working for you!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Happy Birthday Moxie YAY!:happydance::happydance::dust:
How is everyone doing otherwise? My temps are still good this morning 98.4 !


----------



## moxie08

Thanks, all. We had a lovely dinner. Despite the increase in carbs and fat over the past 2 days, I still feel fine (no side effects from the Metformin) so I must be eating quite reasonably! There's a good chance it might still impact on ovulation, though, so it might be another 5 days still. Not ideal for my holiday travel, but at least I'll avoid having AF while at the beach.

(see, Uterus, none of this matters if you just let the darn thing implant... hint hint)

Only a few more days until some of you start to test. Gutted I won't be around to find out, but I hope I come back to some good news?


----------



## cheekybint

Hey Moxie :)

Glad you had a good birthday!

I'm now at 10dpo and temps are looking normal so don't be expecting a BFP from me this month! 

Will be starting Clomid next cycle though so I'm looking forward to that. Will be having internal scans again on CD12 to check on my follicles which is great too :D


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sooo my temps have been stuck at 98.4 for the last 3 days ! they should have started dropping by now according to most calculators and websites AF is due to tom but FF says its due on sat ? No sign of her coming and really feel like i might be pregnant this cycle with a sticky bean!


----------



## ttcbaby117

fxed for you ruskie!


----------



## Leanne27

Good luck!! test test!! xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

IM out this cycle ! Neg hpt cervix is now low firm and open within the last few hours and im spotting and cramping :witch: GO AWAY!

Updated light flow now sigh guess its on to the next cycle ! JENNY RENNY you better be right im getting tired lol


----------



## moxie08

So sorry, Ruskiegirl :-( I hope she is right and your body is just getting the home ever so perfect for your next little one.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well i totaly put the wrong temp in this morning i feel like a fool lol i wrote it down but read it in the dark my temp was actualy 98.1 this morning would i have read it closer i woulda known af was on her way hehe ! this cycle im going to start writing down the exact time i take my temp to
:thumbup:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I have a question about quad blood test....how long does it usually take to get your results, my PCP is doing a quad to day at 9am


----------



## Ruskiegirl

where i live its next day results but if you get it done on fridays you usualy wont get results back untill monday :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

sorry ruskie....I hope jenny is right also.

maaybe where are you? Thinking of you hun!


----------



## Leanne27

Ah im sorry Ruskie, and it was looking so good! Do u have a prediction for next month then? :) 

Yes maaybethinking of u too. Hope u are ok

I am bored, on cd 6 and its boring! nothing to think about really!

xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Jenny predicited me a :bfp: in aug from a cycle that starts in july i have 2 cycle running thru july so im thinking its my next cycle and not this one considering ill be camping with my family during ovulation and hubby wil be at home cause he works :cry: But that is okay i want to try and relax this cycle and chart right i made a lot of mistakes the last 2 cycle and i want everything to be accurate i think it might help me conceive faster if i do things right and dont slack lol


----------



## moxie08

Sorry, S_a_m_m_y, I've never had one done!


----------



## cheekybint

Sorry S_a_m_m_y me neither

Ruskie, fingers crossed for you, hope Jenny Renny is correct. She told me September and I'm determined to prove that wrong :D

Moxie, how's it going? Ovulated yet?


As for me, my temps continue in their usual pattern so expect AF Sunday/Monday. Won't bother testing again this month lol


----------



## moxie08

Ooo I do hope it just keeps going up though, Cheeky!

I really feel like I ovulated today. Cervix was soft this morning and now it's firm. We'll see if it drops tomorrow. Hot flushes are getting stronger. I'm afraid I won't have much of a chart after this as I'm traveling. Body will be all confused about what goes where and when. Tempted to not even bring a thermometer as it will be nearly impossible to verify when I ovulated!

Ruskiegirl, you've conceived before and had a recent chemical. The odds are in your favour you'll get your beautiful baby soon. =)


----------



## Leanne27

Where are u off to Moxie? xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

cheeky - fxed for you!

moxie - enjoy your vacation and dont temp....i think it best to try and relax on vacation and forget a little about all this ttc. That is what i would do at least.


----------



## moxie08

Hi girls, hope you all are doing well. We're off to visit museums and monuments in DC tonight. And then we're headed to the beach!

My chart is acting a bit funny, but I don't know how much of it is jet lag, how much is metformin, and so on... I had all the signs of ovulation leading up to and on day 14. I've had some small light cramps sporadically during the past two days but those have all been general uterine cramps not ovarian cramps. 

The safest bet is that I ovulated yesterday. Anyone else think otherwise?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hi everyone!! Well my temps have been really high this cycle ! over 98+ not sure why but i am wondering if it has something to do with the weather being warmer outside?? i just hope i can see a clear shift for ovulation lol H0ow is evryone else fairing?


----------



## Leanne27

Hey all, Moxie I would have said CD18? 

Hope u are all ok

ruskiegirl - I think im getting ready to ov any day now :)
xxx


----------



## moxie08

Cervix did drop as expected so I'm pretty confident I ovulated over the 18th and 19th. Fingers crossed we did enough. Our potential due date would be the birthday of my grandma who passed away recently (among other family members' birthdays): 15th March. Every month there's always something that makes us want it even more.


----------



## maaybe2010

Hi girlies :flow:

I've not started temping again yet . . .
I won't start until my next period, which I hopefully won't get :)

It's 7 days since my bleeding started and I'm going to use OPKs on CD 14 - 16 to see if I ovulate.
Even if I don't at least I won't get my hopes up when AF is late. 
If I don't OV then when should I expect to. . ? Anyone know? I'm thinking two weeks after?

Hopefully it doesn't take us 16 months again!!

Oh and we're still going to use concieve plus and softcups :)


Hope everyone is ok?
Where is everyone is their cycles??

xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

When I MCed hun my period came exactly 28 days later so you could ovulate in about 2 weeks after your beelding started so using opks on those dates sounds like a good plan to me =D But everyone is different some people dont ovulate till later and your first AF can be very different from what you have had before:hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

Ruskiegirl said:


> When I MCed hun my period came exactly 28 days later so you could ovulate in about 2 weeks after your beelding started so using opks on those dates sounds like a good plan to me =D But everyone is different some people dont ovulate till later and your first AF can be very different from what you have had before:hugs:

Sounds promising then :)

Only problem is CD14 would be 2nd July and OH has to produce a sperm sample for the hospital on the 1st meaning the last time he can ejaculate before the 1st is tomorrow . . . I don't think they'll live that long :dohh: :haha:

xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I wander can you freeze it and use it with a turkey baster ?


----------



## maaybe2010

Ruskiegirl said:


> I wander can you freeze it and use it with a turkey baster ?

:shock: lol
I'm not sure domestic freezers get cold enough. . . .
If it works I'll do it!!

xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hehe that sounds like a plan hope it works out for you hun!!
Well for me i did not get any sleep last night but going to try and get some sleep here in a bit! Im still spotting day #5 this is so abnormal for me its not even bad enough for a panty liner but im concerned should i see a doctor or wait and see if it goes away before ovulation ??


----------



## moxie08

Ruskiegirl said:


> Hehe that sounds like a plan hope it works out for you hun!!
> Well for me i did not get any sleep last night but going to try and get some sleep here in a bit! Im still spotting day #5 this is so abnormal for me its not even bad enough for a panty liner but im concerned should i see a doctor or wait and see if it goes away before ovulation ??

I almost wonder if you should take an HPT, but it looks like your OPK was negative. Your temps are much higher than they should be right now.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So i took a opk that was Negative but i took one of my new hpts which test for 20MIU or higher and thought i saw a faint line so i tok another and there might be a faint line . I will retest in the morning because now im scared with the way my AF was i suspect if i am pregnant a possible ectopic. Ive noticed today to i have been getting lightheaded/dizzy alot but i dont feel pregnant at all no other symptoms besides high temps and dizziness/lightheadedness.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well tested this morning with both opk and hpt both neg but my urine was pretty diluted so will test again in a few hours the spotting has stopped finaly but thats not to say it will come back again cause thats whats its been doing the last couple of days none in the morning then it shows back up later on lol
my temps took a huge dip this morning to 97.5 so well see whats going on this cycle is got to be the weirdest one i have had yet lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies - sorry I havent been on in a while, I went to the drs in the states and then got busy with my family. 

I just wanted to give you an update....they schuduled my fibroid removal and endo removal for August 11th. Me and dh have decided to NTNP until after the surgery because we are just tired of the timed bding, temping, and stressing. We will take a 6 week break and then after the surgery see where we stand. My dr couldnt tell me how long we have to wait after the surgery because she says she wants to see how it all looks in there. I hope it isnt to long....but in the meantime, I will hope and pray that you all get your BFP's.....


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well my temps are finaly going to normal i think its cause of the heat outside warmed my house up that they were so high cause ive had my window open for the past 2 days and my temps are normal for this time in my cycle =D Cervix is starting to get ready for ovu hopefully i get enough BDing in before wensday cause im leaving till the 4th of july and hubby is staying home cause he works:cry:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So my opk is almost positive YAY ! Looks like i might ovulate before i leave :wohoo: Id say tonight or tom positive for sure:happydance:
Update it was DEFO positive today ovulation pain is awful this time around and it came early just like AF did hopefully i get a long enough Luteal phase and she doesnt come early again ill be gutted if my periods are getting shorter cause that means EARLY menopause :cry:


----------



## maaybe2010

Ruskiegirl said:



> So my opk is almost positive YAY ! Looks like i might ovulate before i leave :wohoo: Id say tonight or tom positive for sure:happydance:
> Update it was DEFO positive today ovulation pain is awful this time around and it came early just like AF did hopefully i get a long enough Luteal phase and she doesnt come early again ill be gutted if my periods are getting shorter cause that means EARLY menopause :cry:

Yaay!! :happydance:

I can't wait to do my OV tests!! :haha:
I'm tempted to do one tomorrow (CD13) but then I'll only have one left and will definatley want to do one on Thursday :dohh:
I hope I'm OV'ing this time round anyway! Or I'll be waiting a couple more weeks. . . eek!

xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ive been buying OPKS and hpts in bulk at 50 each every month LOL i am a true POASA:haha: Hope you get your beany again fast hun they say your really fertile after anything where you loose a child :thumbup:


----------



## maaybe2010

OMG 50!? :haha:
After this cycle I will get more but I'm _trying_ to be really laidback about it all :)

I hope so too hun O:)
I''m not taking a year again!! I'm gona have a word with my eggs and his sperm tell them to shake a leg and get a move on :)

I've been having OV pains as well which is exciting, so hope I'm back to normal cycles straight away!

Deep down in my heart I feel we'll conceive within 3-4 months but I don't know why :shrug:
I would say to anyone starting give it 6 months, that's fine, then take it to a year and then worry so I know it might not happen for that long but I can't help feeling it'll happen soon. Which is weird. . I'm normally ever the pessimist :haha:

xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hehe i hear ya there ! Ya i buy them 50 each time and they ar eonly 9 to 11 bucks =D so really cheap hehe


----------



## Ruskiegirl

No updates till july 4th ill be back soon going camping YAY:happydance:


----------



## maaybe2010

Have fun hun!! xx


----------



## moxie08

Hope you all are doing ok.

Ruskiegirl -- I would love to have a strong temp jump like that. Mine has so many fall backs this month.

Looks like Ov is imminent for you, Maaybe! I hope you have a strong one this time.

I wonder how the in-law visit went for Cheeky.

We're almost done here at the beach. I can't wait to go home. No matter how much I try to look forward to them, I really can't stand holidays!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Moxie, I will be more than happy to take all your holidays...LOL....I live for them!


----------



## maaybe2010

moxie08 said:


> Hope you all are doing ok.
> 
> Ruskiegirl -- I would love to have a strong temp jump like that. Mine has so many fall backs this month.
> 
> Looks like Ov is imminent for you, Maaybe! I hope you have a strong one this time.
> 
> I wonder how the in-law visit went for Cheeky.
> 
> We're almost done here at the beach. I can't wait to go home. No matter how much I try to look forward to them, I really can't stand holidays!

Thanks hun but I'm testing pregnant still :(
Is there a chance I will ovulate with pregnancy hormones still present??

xx


----------



## Leanne27

Maaybe I hope your ov is confirmed in a few days!

Girls would u mind looking at my chart and tell me if u think its possibe that I ov'd cd 17 or 19? or do u think I havent yet? thanks
xxxxx


----------



## maaybe2010

Leanne27 said:


> Maaybe I hope your ov is confirmed in a few days!
> 
> Girls would u mind looking at my chart and tell me if u think its possibe that I ov'd cd 17 or 19? or do u think I havent yet? thanks
> xxxxx

There's a small chance you OV'd on CD17 but honestly I would assume that I hadn't yet :flower:


----------



## moxie08

Leanne27, I don't think you've ovulated yet (at least, it's not confirmed) so keep BDing!

maaybe2010 -- that's a difficult question. Progesterone should inhibit ovulation, but maybe soon. :hugs:


----------



## moxie08

Hi girls, I'm out this month now, but fine about it. My temps were quite similar to last month (when I suspected I didn't properly ovulate) which I am a bit disappointed about, but it was also my normal cycle length (!!) at 30 days -- ovulating on day 18. So, I can't really complain! I'm not at my full metformin dosage yet and I've been eating all sorts of holiday junk aka ice cream. Next month my diet will be much better, I'll be stepped up to the higher dosage, and I will have my HSG! 

I suspect we'll be started on Clomid if the HSG shows everything clear. I'm going to pay close attention to where to tubes are, as my right ovary is very high up in my abdomen. I want to make sure the fallopian tube gets there!


----------



## Leanne27

Thanks guys. Sill havent had ov confirmed which is bit poo

Ah sorry Moxie that AF got u :(

Heres to this month for us all!!!

xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hey ladies im back yay ! With some good signs egwcm the last 3 days and i already vulated on cd 11 got af early and early ovu this cycle.Been nausated until i eat the last 2 days also had some breast pain and cramps and loads of hot flashes the last 3 days so hoping this is good:thumbup: 7 dpo today so plan on testing june 11th or 12 . I had agreat time camping caught some big fish hehe


----------



## Baronessgogo

Sounding good Ruskie :)
Sorry you are out Moxie but glad you are feeling positive.
Maaybe how are you?
Im still nowhere near trying again, still testing positive and bleeding 4 weeks after my D&C so time to go to the docs methinks :( and i so cant wait to be back here trying again and driving you up the wall with my temps


----------



## maaybe2010

Baronessgogo said:


> Sounding good Ruskie :)
> Sorry you are out Moxie but glad you are feeling positive.
> Maaybe how are you?
> Im still nowhere near trying again, still testing positive and bleeding 4 weeks after my D&C so time to go to the docs methinks :( and i so cant wait to be back here trying again and driving you up the wall with my temps

It's nice to see your posting back in here hun :hugs:

I'm ok, feeling positive we can conceieve quicker this time! lol
Although still testing positive myself but temping to see if I can catch OV, hopefully it happens this month!

Did you not get a check up appointment?
I've got one on Thursday I think I get a test and a scan, maybe bloods O:)

:flower:

Eek! I just put my temp in and a bit of a drop!
Should of let my OH do what he wanted this morning!! :dohh:


----------



## Leanne27

Baroness and maaybe hope everything ok with u guys, sorry u are back here xxx ruskie sounds good fingers x'd ! I am Having a boring long nothing cycle right now ..


----------



## cheekybint

Hey Ladies!

I'm am finally back after the VERY long visit from the in laws lol Wow that was more painful that child birth :rofl:

Anyway, first cycle on Clomid (50mg CD2-6) and after my internal scan I know it's had no effect at all :( FS was hoping I would have multiple ovulations in the hope that one would go down the correct tube but the scan showed just one dominant follicle on the right ovary AGAIN! That's at least 3 months in a row that I've ovulated on that side - and that's the side with the blocked tube :(

Fingers now crossed that the egg gets caught by the good tube.

I'm suspecting ovulation today, had alot of ovulation pains. O is usually CD15/16, so will see what my temp is like tomorrow morning.

OH has now gone away for 2 nights on business so fingers crossed I've ovulated today (BDed yesterday and today) or it holds off till Thursday when he gets back. I think we're pretty covered if it happens tomorrow though

Sorry AF got you again Moxie, did you enjoy your holiday?

Maaybe, glad to see you're staying positive. 

Good to see you posting Baroness, I hope you're able to join the TTC game again soon 

Fingers crossed for you Ruskie !!


----------



## maaybe2010

i WOULD never AGREE TO HAVING THE IN LAWS STAY OVER, BUT THEN THEY DON'T LIVE FAR SO i WON'T HAVE TO WORRY :HAHA:
yOUR BRAAAAVE o:)

XX

EDIT: Oh no I clicked send before I realised I'd done all the capitals! :dohh:


----------



## cheekybint

Oh I'm not brave lol I spent several evenings in my bedroom, like a naughty school kid. I hid alot! lol 

They're lovely people but a little over bearing, and the FIL thinks women are incapable of thinking for themselves; which led to at least 2 big arguements lol

But that's it now for a least another 3 years, phew!


----------



## maaybe2010

Arguments?! omg lol

xx


----------



## maaybe2010

Does anyone think my dip this morning could mean ANYTHING at all? lol

I tested positive still on Friday so although I know it very, very unlikely to be a lead to OV. . . I want you to tell me it is! :haha:

xx


----------



## cheekybint

Oh yes arguements lol His parents have lived in Australia since my OH was 17 (he's now 34) and I'm pretty sure they think he's lived in a hole ever since they left! He'd put up with being treated like a child but I won't lol 

Have you tested again since Friday Maaybe?


----------



## maaybe2010

Aw no :(
Bless him!

No I've not tested since, I cried at the positive! First time I've ever done that out of saddness, don;t want to have to do it again.
Got the hospital on Thursday and they'll do a test and a scan so I'm gona wait.

xx


----------



## cheekybint

All that time wishing for a positive and now you're wishing it's negative. I can understand why you don't want to test again :hugs:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Maaybe how did you get a follow up, i just got sent home with no advice or anything :(


----------



## maaybe2010

Baronessgogo said:


> Maaybe how did you get a follow up, i just got sent home with no advice or anything :(

I'm not sure they just told me to come back. . .
It was medically managed though so maybe that's standard precedure?

:flower:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Ahh it could be.

Im feeling quite hopeful, i havent bled since yesterday afternoon so it could finally be over, fingers crossed


----------



## maaybe2010

Ladies I'm STILL testing positive so still not technically TTC!
So fustrated!!

However I have noticed a BIG increase in creamy CM, so much I had to wear a panty liners yesterday. . . could this be a good sign things are returning to normal?

xx


----------



## Baronessgogo

me too maaybe i feel your pain


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:hugs::hugs: for you two hopefully you stop testing positive soon ! How is everyone else doing ??? IM doing good myself and still really positive have alot of hope this month cause my prediction was for this month so well see if she was right:thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - I have been stalking for a while but I wanted to give you a quick update......I am having my fibriod surgery next week wednesday....I am so nervous but ready for this to be over with. Once they are in there they will also check for endo. I hope I dont have to wait to long to start ttc again.

Maaybe and Baron - that must be horrible....I hope that stops soon and you guys get back in the saddle real soon!


----------



## maaybe2010

Ladies I graduated today! :amartass:

I've had a weird spottin / CM the last two days with a tiny amount of pain / discomfort the day of an it starting and before :shrug:

I have a PG test on Thursday so fingers crossed if :bfn: for meeee :)

Oh and I also got engaged today :dance:

How is everyone??

xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

YAY congratz mabey got my FX for you what do you think of my chart this month ladies ??


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks hun!!

I think it's looking good so far, all depends on tomorrows temp though. . . .
If it goes down I would be thinking your out :(

But hopefully it will go up or stay the same :)

xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya me to cause af is due in 2 days :cry: I have alot of symptoms but it seems like i have alot of them every month if not theres always next month it will already be quite the miracle if i end up prego this cycle cause of the lack of BD'ing lol


----------



## Baronessgogo

Congratulations maaybe!


----------



## maaybe2010

Ruskiegirl said:


> Ya me to cause af is due in 2 days :cry: I have alot of symptoms but it seems like i have alot of them every month if not theres always next month it will already be quite the miracle if i end up prego this cycle cause of the lack of BD'ing lol

Oh no! :dohh: The :sex: is the most crucial part :haha:
Fiiingers crossed for you hun!!

My temps have taken a big dip over the past few days so wondering if that has anything to do with the spotting I've had. I've got the hospital tomorrow so will find out if I'm testing negative yet :)

xx


----------



## cheekybint

Moxie if you're around, could you give me your opinion on my chart this cycle. Some strange temp patterns!

Thanks :D


----------



## moxie08

cheekybint said:


> Moxie if you're around, could you give me your opinion on my chart this cycle. Some strange temp patterns!
> 
> Thanks :D

Hi, not around much, but glad I caught your msg! 

First, I think Clomid can cause temporary high temps so that explains the first week. Other than that, your temps look pretty usual to me, with perhaps a more gradual increase towards ovulation. If you are happy to trust the dip + mucus signs as indicating ovulation (normally you also feel the Ov pains quite clearly too, right), I would say this month is as good as any (even if it is on the 'wrong' side again). I hope the temps continue to reach the higher plateau and stay there!


----------



## moxie08

maaybe2010 said:


> ladies i graduated today! :amartass:
> 
> I've had a weird spottin / cm the last two days with a tiny amount of pain / discomfort the day of an it starting and before :shrug:
> 
> I have a pg test on thursday so fingers crossed if :bfn: For meeee :)
> 
> oh and i also got engaged today :dance:
> 
> How is everyone??
> 
> Xx

congratulations!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well my temps ROSE they did not drop :wohoo: I sure hope thats a good sign cause my cervix is still low soft and closed! Hows everyone else doing ?


----------



## maaybe2010

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well my temps ROSE they did not drop :wohoo: I sure hope thats a good sign cause my cervix is still low soft and closed! Hows everyone else doing ?

Err hello!! Didn't drop. . ? They bloomin rose!!!! :dance:
Ohh this is looking very good for you hun :)

xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I know im excited as hell now but im also nervous at the same time cause this cycle has been anything but normal for me with AF coming early and high temps at the start along with a long time of spotting and 2 day late ovulation . I wonder though will my period come later or be on time if i ovulated 2 days l.ater ?


----------



## cheekybint

moxie08 said:


> cheekybint said:
> 
> 
> Moxie if you're around, could you give me your opinion on my chart this cycle. Some strange temp patterns!
> 
> Thanks :D
> 
> Hi, not around much, but glad I caught your msg!
> 
> First, I think Clomid can cause temporary high temps so that explains the first week. Other than that, your temps look pretty usual to me, with perhaps a more gradual increase towards ovulation. If you are happy to trust the dip + mucus signs as indicating ovulation (normally you also feel the Ov pains quite clearly too, right), I would say this month is as good as any (even if it is on the 'wrong' side again). I hope the temps continue to reach the higher plateau and stay there!Click to expand...

Thanks Moxie, I did wonder if the Clomid could have been messing with my temperature.

I'm pretty sure the ovulation is correct, although this month I was having ovulation pains for a couple of days instead of the usual "pop" lol Definitely wasn't any earlier than CD13 or later than CD16 (CD16 being the usual).


----------



## cheekybint

moxie08 said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> ladies i graduated today! :amartass:
> 
> I've had a weird spottin / cm the last two days with a tiny amount of pain / discomfort the day of an it starting and before :shrug:
> 
> I have a pg test on thursday so fingers crossed if :bfn: For meeee :)
> 
> oh and i also got engaged today :dance:
> 
> How is everyone??
> 
> Xx
> 
> congratulations!!!Click to expand...

Congratulations Maaybe!! :D Double celebrations :happydance:

Hope you've got _something_ else to celebrate really soon too :D


----------



## cheekybint

Ruskie, I've not really been on much lately but did I see a possible BFP in the testing thread that belonged to you?

Hope it did, and it's still a BFP too!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya it was mine but i took it at like 4 dpo i thought i had o'ed early but i was wrong so there was no way it would have shown up so it was probly and evap . I just took a ept and got a faint positive but that was with super diluted urine going to retest in the morning and friday. I will not use frers anymore cause i got a grayish line before the time limit this morning :cry:


----------



## cheekybint

Oh fingers crossed for you!!

I've heard that the new FRERs are terrible for evaps, the faint positive this evening sounds very promising though, as does the lovely temp rise this morning


----------



## Ruskiegirl

SOOO i need help for my pee stick addiction lol TOok another saving last for the morning but its positive again another thick faint line:thumbup: Ive done ept's before and only had a thin line or nothing lol


----------



## cheekybint

Well that's sounding pregnant to me Ruskiegirl :D :happydance:


----------



## maaybe2010

Ohh Ruskiegirl!!!!!

I hope this is the beggining of a nice sticky pregnancy for yoooou! :)

:dance:


----------



## maaybe2010

cheekybint said:


> moxie08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> ladies i graduated today! :amartass:
> 
> I've had a weird spottin / cm the last two days with a tiny amount of pain / discomfort the day of an it starting and before :shrug:
> 
> I have a pg test on thursday so fingers crossed if :bfn: For meeee :)
> 
> oh and i also got engaged today :dance:
> 
> How is everyone??
> 
> Xx
> 
> congratulations!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations Maaybe!! :D Double celebrations :happydance:
> 
> Hope you've got _something_ else to celebrate really soon too :DClick to expand...

Thanks hun!! :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Me to im not going to announce it yet in the bfp forum going to wait cause of history with chemicals and MC's hope this one sticks if it does then jenny renny was close with her prediction :thumbup:


----------



## maaybe2010

I got my :bfn: annnnd my period on the same day!!! :dance:
Yaaay how lucky is that :)

So CD1, you can all start perving on my chart again now :)

:bunny:

xx


----------



## cheekybint

That's great maaybe :)

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks cheeky :)

xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Gratz mabey well not much of a line this morning but i had to wake up and pee last night temps still high today so well see what tommorow brings cause the witch is due tom :thumbup:


----------



## hopeful2010

Hi ladies how you do like your journal and ff chart to signature need help !!


----------



## Baronessgogo

Congrats Ruskie i really hope it sticks for you


----------



## maaybe2010

Ruskiegirl said:


> Gratz mabey well not much of a line this morning but i had to wake up and pee last night temps still high today so well see what tommorow brings cause the witch is due tom :thumbup:

Thanks hun! :hugs:

Ohh you are SO pregnant :)
This months line looks fab compared to your average :dance:

xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

ya i got nothing at all on 2 ept tests today so starting t get doughtfull of those tests yesterday :cry: Thats okay tho im gonna try really hard this next cycle if AF shows to get pregnant lol


----------



## Ruskiegirl

so my cervix is rising ????????? MSC now lol and alot of watery cm again... I almost wonder if i did not ovulate and mabey my body is trying to again or mabey i am pregnant lol Did a opk it was negative so either im preggers or AF is on her way:cry:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well its nearly 5 pm here and NO sign of spotting no more cramping just msc cervix and watery/creamy cm !!!! Either she is gonna be here in the morning or wont for 9 months!!! i sure hope she goes away for 9 months :thumbup:


----------



## cheekybint

Hey Ruskiegirl, any news?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

AF is a now show this morning fmu is out the door i cant test for another 4 hours cause i get paid today and its in the bank around 9 am so i gotta wait for that and i had to pee so bad i couldnt hold it that long lol


----------



## cheekybint

Ooh fingers crossed for you RG!

I'm going away this evening for the weekend so I hope I get to read your update before we leave


----------



## maaybe2010

I already know you are girly!!! 
But still excited for you tell us your next test is positive!! :dance:

xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

i wont be suprised if its negative tho considering my history with late positives lol But well know in about an hour ! i think im gonna pick up a digi and another kind of pink dye if i get aline on pink dye ill take a digi :thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:bfn: cervix hsc no sign of AF who knows :shrugs: only time will tell i guess:cry:


----------



## maaybe2010

Oh hun :hugs:

In your post abpve you said you get late poitives though :)

xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya i do lol well i double checked my cervix and i actualy saw it its defo closed !


----------



## hmh33

Ruskiegirl said:


> Ya i do lol well i double checked my cervix and i actualy saw it its defo closed !

This might be a really personal question, but now I'm very curious... How did you see your cervix??? Mirror?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

a mirror and a light and i used my fingers as a speculum its hard but ive done it alot so i dont hurt myself hehe !!! WELLL my opk got darker !! have apeek here !
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/372466-opk-hpt-advice-opionions-pls.html#post6157616


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Started spotting red with bad cramps and horid backache :cry::cry:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So temps plumpeted this morning and light bleeding guess af was just late!


----------



## Baronessgogo

Aww ruskie im sorry i was convinced this was it for you


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies - 
just wanted to get on quickly to update you!

Dr. took out 3 fibroids...one was taking up almost the entire inside of my uterus. She seems to think this is why I have not gotten pg...but still cant guarantee anything. She found no endometriosis which is great news. they didnt do general...just an epidural and some sleep meds which was easier to recover from. I have a bikini line incision that is about half the size of the what you would get for a c-section. Pain is bearable but like I said I am, pooped...I think the worse part was the gas pain the surgery and meds caused....just wanted to get on and tell you guys I am doing ok. Thank u all for the supprt....it has really helped. I can start trying in 3 months...so until then...healthy healthy healthy!!!!


----------



## maaybe2010

Aw no RG, I thought it was it for you too! :(

ttcbaby117 - Things should be good to go after the 3 months then?! :)
That's good :hugs:

We got some news back today too O:)
OH has good swimmers but a little less than avergae because he has a slight obstruction in one of his testicles caused by a cyst he had when he was younger. . . . the specalist didn't give him ANY nunmbers or say they were going to do anything about the obstruction :(

What he did say was that there are enough sperm there that I should be getting pregnant all the time. . . which I haven't been :cry:


----------



## ttcbaby117

well that is good news maaybe....about the sperm I mean....but not so good that you still dont know what is going on. What other testing do they have for you to do?


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks hun O:)

Well two more SA and I need a HSG but I just rang my FS secetary and she said normally they wait 3 months after a MC before doing a HSG.

After that I'm not really sure what come next?

I've heard of people having to go in after DTD to see if the woman is killing off the sperm. . . .

xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah they test to see if you carry antibodies that kill off the sperm. Usually after the HSG comes back clear then they will prescribe some clomid for a few months and see if that works.


----------



## maaybe2010

I was thinking clomid would be next but I'm really reluctant to taske it as I heard it can effect mood and tbh I don't see how more eggs will help us conceive :shrug:

If one egg won't work why would another, if that makes sense?

When would they test for antibodies?
Would that be before clomid or during or after?

xx


----------



## moxie08

ttcbaby117, glad they cleaned stuff out and you are recovering well -- FX your fertility goes way up after this!

Maaybe, clomid helps you ovulate better. The risk of ovulating more eggs is only for certain profiles of people. The side effects, if on the correct dosage, should be minimal, temporary and only as a result of properly cycling hormones. I totally understand the hesitance to take it, though -- I've pushed it off for years now!

Just had my HSG and everything is all clear. It wasn't painful per se, but it was a challenge to remain relaxed with all of those weird and new sensations. I just breathed regularly and reminded myself that New and Weird does not mean Painful and Bad. It seemed to work. I feel mostly like I have gel distributing itself in my lower abdomen (full and tingly). Small bleeding from aggravating the cervix, and if I weren't actively relaxing myself, I'd probably be cramping. 

Fertility appt is next month, shortly after AF is due. FX I won't need it, but I am not really optimistic about that.


----------



## maaybe2010

Moxie! :hugs:

When I was tryng to go asleep last night I was wondering where you had been O:)

So it will help the quaility of the eggs?


xx


----------



## moxie08

Yes, it helps regulate a healthy follicular growth. If you don't have PCOS or a genetic reason for developing multiple eggs, you will most likely only ever mature a single egg. 

If the cause of your fertility is due to premature ovarian failure (or the hormonal stages leading up to it), Clomid will probably not enable you to ovulate. This is NOT YOU though, as you clearly already ovulate and have already experienced a pregnancy. 

I'm realizing more and more how much a viable pregnancy depends on the first 5-8 weeks prior to implantation, before it even becomes a competing follicle, even! We need to give our bodies at least 3 months to properly catch up (and for any lifestyle changes to fully affect the quality and growth of our eggs). 

You should be more fertile this month, for similar reasons to how people are slightly more fertile coming off BC pills, or while on Clomid. FX you won't need to take any meds!


----------



## ttcbaby117

maaybe - moxie is right....clomid does help mature your eggs better and the risk of multiples if really only on high dosages or for people already predisposed to multiples. I took clomid for 3 months and it didnt work but that is probably because of my fibroids. I did not have to bad of mood events or anything like that....I did have a minor headache on the days that I took the pills...but other than that nothing. I did lengthen my lp. I was on 50mgs. I say givei t a shot on a low dose like 50mgs...sometimes it is the little push you need.

moxie - so good to hear the hsg is clear. It was at my HSG that they realized how big my fibroid was and how bad it was sticking out into my cavity!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh and your questions!!!!

When would they test for antibodies? That is up to your dr but it has to be done right after you have sex.
Would that be before clomid or during or after? That also depends on your dr. Mine didnt do it before clomid....in fact they havent ordered the test yet because they seem to believe the fibroids were my issue.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sooo my temps are high again this cycle which makes me wonder if its from the summer heat ??? And my period was way short this time only like 3 and days long lol Anyone ever have weird cycles like this ?


----------



## ttcbaby117

ruskie - the only time my temps did this was when I was on clomid. My temps went up on the days I was on clomid.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Odd i wish i knew why they have been so wacky the lastcycle and this one so i decided to open my window last night and behold my temps were alot lower so mabey i can say that could be a huge possiblity of why they have been so high. its been very warm during the day here but not to warm at night and i try not to use my ac to much. But ive never had a period as short as this one which i thought was weird:shrug:


----------



## maaybe2010

Ok so I've been obessing about this. . . . :coffee:

The month I got pregnant we only DTD the day before and the day of poitive OPK (I only get positives for one day O:))
Before that it was 4 days. I'm wondering if this made the difference for us, saving his little swimmers up for a few days and then getting the timing just right. . . ?

His SA came back good as far as we know, he didn't get ANY numbers or ask for them even though I gave him a list to write them next to what they were measuring :dohh: :growlmad: anyway that's another rant completely :haha:
So . . . yeah, for the SS he had to not 'release' anything for four days so this makes me think even more that maybe it's best for us to save them up rather than go for it everyday / other day?

We also didn't get any information of the morphology of them just that they were 'excellent swimmers' but this would of been mentioned if it was an issue right? :shrug:
Another thing that is worrying me is that he got told, or at least told me that the FS said that he has a slight obstruction in one of his boys (caused by a cyst when he was a wee child) and this caused his count to be lower than it could of been but not low, if that makes sense? But he didn't get given an actual count and it's frustrating me so much!! :cry:

Laaadies I'm sorry for the emtional spill right there lol!!

x x x x x x x x


----------



## moxie08

:hugs: Maaybe

It's worth trying. I often feel that and so I try to mix it up, by 'saving up' a few days; the month where I got the probable chemical pregnancy, I had that gap (O-4, O-1).


----------



## moxie08

I'm dead excited this month and not planning on tracking temps at all now, as I had the best temperature jump I've ever had at ovulation (see homepage to compare). AF is due literally just before my next appointment with the fertility specialist, which also gives us enough time to do the second semen analysis too. I know that the FS will get me started on clomid if this cycle doesn't work, so I feel quite positive about everything.

I need to keep taking my Metformin regularly. I really credit it with making positive changes in how I feel and I know the quality of my follicles will keep getting better as I make even more positive lifestyle changes.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sooo this is my 8th day of spotting with cramps and high soft closed cervix wish i knew whats going on inside myself lol My temps are odd again this cycle my opk was pretty close to positive today hopefullly its positive tom to then that would explain the prolonged spotting due to ovulation early. If it doesnt stop ill have to see a doc any ideas what might be going on ?


----------



## moxie08

Looks like your body is gearing up for ovulation, Ruskiegirl!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yep im thinking so to getting excited tommorow is my hubbys birthday so you bet ill be giving him a great birthday gift :haha: Temps went way down this morning which im glad they finaly did opk was neg early today but ill be taking one again later:thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

would you ladies mind taking a look at my chart plz


----------



## moxie08

mamadonna, it's pretty similar to the general temps in your other charts, which range up to 36.7, except for your one high temp. As single temps are usually anomalies, it can be hard to interpret them except in hindsight. I hope you see a positive soon!


----------



## mamadonna

thanks hun


----------



## cheekybint

My chart is starting to level out so I'm wondering if I may ovulate early this month, what you reckon?


----------



## wish2bmum

Hello there fellow TTC'ers

I'm in limbo land at the moment and hoping someone could possibly give me some advice! I'm CD37, 15DPO BFN this morning. convinced FF has got my ov right at CD22 as my temps have got sooo flat after.

what do you think judging by my chart? thak you kind ladies in advance :)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/27cfd1


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:thumbup:Id say your body tried to ovulate on cd 21 but failed and tried again on cd 32 and succeded :thumbup: Or you ovulated twice which would be very rare to have it so far apart


----------



## moxie08

Cheeky, You are still at the same high temps that you usually reach at this time, so I don't see any signs you'll ovulate earlier yet. Looks like the Clomid has helped to stabilize things, though!



wish2bmum - 
Without having other charts to compare, I'd stay that your chart is marked wrong. There is consistent cycling around 97.3, with a few anomaly high temps, until a sustained high temperature after a jump around day 34. It is possible that you ovulated on day 21, that you normally experience large changes in temperature and/or lower temps in luteal phase, and that you will see a positive in the next few days. But if this were my chart, I would assume I didn't ovulate properly and test again in in 10 days if I didn't already see AF.


----------



## wish2bmum

Tahnks for looking at my chart :) its my first cycle off the pill, temps are very acurate, taken exact same time every day! I think you might be right ruskiegirl and my body tried to ov but eventually did CD32, didn't bd for 5 days before this day so know I'm now out this month but just wanted your opinions on the high temps thing! thank you lots x


----------



## moxie08

Don't count yourself out yet. =) Sometimes it can take a few days for the Corpus Luteum to form. The initial surge of LH is enough to create a temporary spike in temps, but the corpus luteum is needed to produce progesterone which causes the temps to rise. You may naturally have a gradual rise and you may see a BFP soon, as well!


----------



## maaybe2010

Ladies I've been MIA for a few days but I'm back, very confused and in need of some heeeelp!! O:)

I'm copying this from a post I put in the trying after a loss section:

Ladies can you help me. . . ?
Trying to figure my chart out O:)
I got a temp rise the day of positive OPK and then a big dip the next day :wacko:

This is only my second cycle since the MMC, so I've already had one period since.

Also let me post my OPKs because my positive is SO positive for me, I had one come out this dark when I was pregnant but not at any other time (I'm not already pregnant though, I do wish mind lol)

The picture with three tests are two previous positive one from the month I got pregnant and the bottom one is this cycles.

The picture with four are each day I took a test this month O:)

x x x
 



Attached Files:







PICT3910.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 10









PICT3912.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im gonna say today is o day for you hun !!! OR by chance you are ovulating twice ???? Its o day for me to so looks like well be right on the same day for testing hehe LOTS of :dust: for us two and all the other ladies here:hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

You think? Even with that horrendous dip? lol
Ohh oving twice would be good, double the chance right?! lol

Yep and it's around my birthday too!! :dance:
If it's positive then Happy Birthday to me!! :)
If not I can go get drunk :winkwink:

x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

hehe yep that would be a cool birthday present !!!


----------



## moxie08

maaybe2010 said:


> Ladies I've been MIA for a few days but I'm back, very confused and in need of some heeeelp!! O:)
> 
> I'm copying this from a post I put in the trying after a loss section:
> 
> Ladies can you help me. . . ?
> Trying to figure my chart out O:)
> I got a temp rise the day of positive OPK and then a big dip the next day :wacko:


Maaybe, a strong surge of lh could cause a temp rise as it signals the body to make progesterone which in turn tells the body to raise temps. Fallback temps must be new for you? Essentially, it can take a few days for the egg to leave and for the CL to form. It's great that you have such a clear indication of Ov. I hope this is it for you.

Also.. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
:flower:

My DH's Birthday was yesterday. He is 30. :wacko: I have one more month after this to conceive a child who would be born before my 30th birthday. Ahhh!

Btw have you seen my chart yet? It's like I have been taking the temps of some other woman! Looks nothing like mine!


----------



## maaybe2010

Yeah never had a fallback on my temps! lol
Thanks hun O:)

Aww thanks hun, it's not my birthday until the 15th though!
I meant mine and RG testing dates would be aroud then :haha:
Thanks though :)

Aww 30 wow, did you's have a party and celebrate?! :dance:
Ohh so many women are anxious about that number 30 lol
I can't really say anything as I'm quite young so will probably be the same when I get there O:)

Ohh yeah hun them temps are lovely O:)
Yaaaay for you :dance: :hugs:
Maybe you'll get your :bfp: just in time :haha: :winkwink:

x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

Oh another woe I need to add lol

I haven't had ANY sleep last night!
I went to bed around 2:30 and when I noticed it starting to get light I looked at the time and it was 4:45!! 

I took my temp at about 5:15 and it was 36:40.
I used temp corrector and it came back as 36:60 but cos I didn't sleep, or at least I don't think I did :wacko:, I took off .20 to try and get a temp so ended up putting in 36.40 :shrug:

Do you think could be much lower. . .?
I like how it looks on my chart lol

x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## moxie08

maaybe2010 said:


> Oh another woe I need to add lol
> 
> I haven't had ANY sleep last night!
> I went to bed around 2:30 and when I noticed it starting to get light I looked at the time and it was 4:45!!
> 
> I took my temp at about 5:15 and it was 36:40.
> I used temp corrector and it came back as 36:60 but cos I didn't sleep, or at least I don't think I did :wacko:, I took off .20 to try and get a temp so ended up putting in 36.40 :shrug:
> 
> Do you think could be much lower. . .?
> I like how it looks on my chart lol
> 
> x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


Oops. I thought you were Ov'ing on your birthday. I did an HPT on DH's bday 'just in case' (I know, crazy). I'm still wondering whether I'll be able to hold off until 13 dpo. I'll know by 11 dpo whether AF is coming in 2 days or not but I would be absolutely gutted if it were just another possible chemical or extended luteal phase like earlier this year. 

RE: your chart
I would be tempted to remove today's temp entirely and just see what happens next. I had a day like that earlier which confused FF into thinking I ovulated earlier this month. So, I just removed the temp entirely. I'm sure your temps will be up again tomorrow so today's won't make a difference in the long run.


----------



## ttcbaby117

moxie....I am really liking your temps! nothing like your others and a nice lil dip there on 6 dpo! I cant wait to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I agree with you ,moxie i think your chart looks awesome :dust: :dust: that thats a implantation dip!!!


----------



## moxie08

Thanks, you guys! I'm not getting excited yet, though, as this could just be what a normal cycle is like on the Metformin. Plus my tarot reading was very negative! I will test on Day 12 if my temps are still up. Honestly though there's nothing I hate more than a :bfn: ... I would rather wait until after AF was due.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Any ideas what my body is doing ??? i usualy have a big temp rise after ovulation but im only getting a slow rise this cycle is that bad ?? Or is a something good??


----------



## moxie08

Ruskiegirl said:


> Any ideas what my body is doing ??? i usualy have a big temp rise after ovulation but im only getting a slow rise this cycle is that bad ?? Or is a something good??


Looks like your best cycle yet this year, Ruskie. You still haven't reached the usual temp you ovulate on previously but I don't think that is a bad thing at all. I hope you see more stable temps this month!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yep me to its kinda nice that i found out how to chart hehe hopefully my temps go a bit higher tho or i probly did not ovulate. Whats weird is i actualy am having mild AF type cramps today which is not normal all for me after ovulation unless its closer to af :shrug:


----------



## maaybe2010

Think your chart looks fine RG O:)

We're the same DPO! 
Hopefully get our crosshairs tomorrow :dance:
Will you test before AF is due or wait it out?

x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ill probly start testing at 7 dpo =D i got some tests that detect 15 miu so well see how it goes :hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

OMG 7DPO! :haha:

I _think_ AF is due the 15th or 16th but it's my birthday the 15th and I'm going out the Saturday night I will probably test the 12th or 13th so around 12DPO?

If I can wait that long haha

x x x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Af is due 14th or 15th for me i have a feeling she isnt coming this cycle tho lol Just my instincts again telling me this is it !


----------



## Baronessgogo

Im testing 14th this month too, tho i really havent charted at all because i still havent had my first official AF after the MMC, but got a positive OPK 2 days ago.


----------



## moxie08

Good luck, Baronessgogo :hugs: I hope this cycle works out for you.


----------



## maaybe2010

Baronessgogo! :hugs:
I miss you hunny O:)

Wow, go you with your positive OPK!
I have had my first AF but I don't think I ovulated before it :dohh:

Aww all the luck to ya hun!
Imagine if we all get :bfp:'s on the same day! :haha: :cloud9:

Ohh RG, hope you've got good instincts then :thumbup: :)


x x x x x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

That would be so awesome hehe Moxies chart looks pretty good to !! We all need out sticky beans from this thread lol:happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies, I havent posted in a while but I have been stalking...MOXIE, I am watching you this cycle, I have high high hopes...

I hope all you ladies get your BFP tihs month!


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks lady!

Can't wait to have you baaack :hugs:

x x x x x x x


----------



## cheekybint

Hey ladies, sorry I've been a bit quiet lately!

How is everyone doing??

Good to see you back Baroness :hugs:

Maaybe, fingers crossed for you this cycle - do you mind me asking why you will not be TTC from August?

Moxie & Ruskie - I really hope this is your cycle! Will keep watching :D

ttcbaby117 - How are you feeling? Won't be long before October comes round!

As for me, I'm due O Thursday/Friday, however had another dip in temperature today so it'll probably be today/tomorrow. No O pains yet so hasn't happened yet!


----------



## moxie08

Hi Cheeky -- your chart looks really good, setting up for a nice Ov. I hope Clomid sorts out my follicular phase just as well. 

I'm feeling quite pessimistic about this cycle now. Tomorrow will be 97.56, I'm sure of it.


----------



## maaybe2010

cheekybint said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I've been a bit quiet lately!
> 
> How is everyone doing??
> 
> Good to see you back Baroness :hugs:
> 
> *Maaybe, fingers crossed for you this cycle - do you mind me asking why you will not be TTC from August?*
> 
> Moxie & Ruskie - I really hope this is your cycle! Will keep watching :D
> 
> ttcbaby117 - How are you feeling? Won't be long before October comes round!
> 
> As for me, I'm due O Thursday/Friday, however had another dip in temperature today so it'll probably be today/tomorrow. No O pains yet so hasn't happened yet!

Hi lady!! :hugs:

Yeah course you can ask O:)
We've had a massive fall out, we're still 'together' but even if we stay together I don't want to try for a child with him right now :(

I'm hoping I'm over reacting and that come next OV we'll be fine and dandy and trying again but what's gone on has really hurt me and totally broken my trust in him :(

Of course if I am pregnant from this cycle I'll be thrilled and we'll work something out but that's unlikely to happen with the track record! lol

Good luck with OV hun :thumbup:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Aww maaybe i hope it all works out for you :(


----------



## moxie08

Oh no, Maaybe :-( How did I miss you writing about this? I'm sorry you are going through a rough patch. I hope everything gets sorted between you guys soon. :hugs:


----------



## cheekybint

Aww maaybe I am so sorry to read that :hugs:

I hope you are able to sort things soon xxxxxxxxx

My OH went through a similar "trust" issue a couple of weeks back - he'd basically contacted an old serious ex through FB and when I told him I wasn't happy about it he blocked her; but not before sending her his phone number! Needless to say I found out and we had a tough time but we're okay and I *hope* we stay that way

Saying that he went to bed in a foul mood earlier so looks like BDing day before O is out the window! 

Men can be such dicks sometimes!!

Sorry to rant when I should be consoling xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks ladies :flower:

My heads a mess really, I'm half wanting to leave him but I know I should think before I act.
I would have to move back to my parents which is two and a half hours away so it's not even like I can move out on a break if you get me?
Plus I've got that bloomin HSG still to have up here which hasn't been arranged yet :dohh: O:)

Oh no cheeky it's fine I love a good man rant! :thumbup:

x x x x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Wow i dint realize you were having problems mabey ! Hope it works out for the best the key is making through these rough patches every couple has them but in order for things to work talking about how you feel is nessasary. :thumbup: 
On a good note my chart is looking so much better then the last couple of cycles im excited to see what comes out of this :happydance:


----------



## maaybe2010

Yeah it's only been since the weekend O:)
Stupid men. . .

Ohh it is different from your previous cycles, more of a progressive increase than normal :)


On a random side note I can't wait for SBB to find out what gender!!
I'm guessing boy, although I'm not 100% could be girl :dohh: :haha: :)

x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hehe that will be neat hope she posts some ultrasound pics on here i love seeing a miracle !!! Ya i notice its more of a progressive increase which mabey thats a good thing hope its my turn ive been waiting for so long and im starting to get very inpatient and tired of waiting for my elusive :bfp: :haha:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

OMG MOXIE :test: :test: your chart LOOKS SO FAB !!! 
Congratz on Oing cheeky
What does everyone think of mine its a weird cycle for me lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ok Moxie...I came on here wondering if you got that 97.56...AND YOU DIDNT...WOOOHOOOO.....When shall we test hun?


----------



## moxie08

Thanks guys- I was super relieved to see it stayed up as I was really concerned about a short luteal phase. I did test yesterday and will test again tomorrow if it doesn't drop. I reckon I'll see a sudden drop for AF tomorrow for AF on Sunday (what comes up, must come down) but really, I am in unknown territory now. I've never had so many high stable temps for longer than 12 days before.

Ruskie- I like your gradual rise. It's very controlled and stable. Most pregnant charts I see have a gradual rise.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Awesome i hope you get your :bfp: tom hun !! Ya ive never had a gradual rise like this and ive been cramping and think i may have had some IB earlier today not sure if temps will rise or dip tom but eitherway i think things are looking good so far going to start testing i think on 7 dpo :thumbup:


----------



## cheekybint

Morning Ladies 

I'm finally in the 2ww, and very pleased with the huge temp drop/rise at ovulation. 

Didn't feel O at all this cycle so I suspect I ovulated whilst sleeping between CD14 and 15

Just gotta hope I ovulated from the working side this month - it's been the wrong side for months now!


----------



## cheekybint

Moxie, your chart is looking great and another temp rise again :D


----------



## moxie08

Thanks, Cheeky. Very excited for your Ov. I just know you'll see your BFP soon. :hugs:

I really do feel like AF is going to come this weekend. I was hoping it would be on time for Saturday so I could enjoy going hiking on Sunday but I have a feeling that Sunday will be the day.


----------



## maaybe2010

Ohh Moxie it is looking good! :thumbup:
Pleeeease test? :)

RG your climb is very different this month. . . .
Maybe we're gona get two :bfp:s in here this month :dance:

Yaay Cheeky, now your in the TWW though :dohh:
It's tourture isn't it? haha

x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya its a nice climb but today it took a hike !!! I am starting to think yesterday was infact IB and implantation day FX crossed !


----------



## maaybe2010

Oh wow it really did take a hike!!! haha

Oh hun I feel a little chocked up!
I genuinley think this could be it for you!!!! :dance:

x x x x x x x x


----------



## Poshbird88

Ruskiegirl said:


> Ya its a nice climb but today it took a hike !!! I am starting to think yesterday was infact IB and implantation day FX crossed !

Its looking good for you sweetie.... fingers crossed:happydance:


----------



## Poshbird88

moxie08 said:


> Thanks, Cheeky. Very excited for your Ov. I just know you'll see your BFP soon. :hugs:
> 
> I really do feel like AF is going to come this weekend. I was hoping it would be on time for Saturday so I could enjoy going hiking on Sunday but I have a feeling that Sunday will be the day.

You have a nice rise there hun.... dont look like AF is going to come FINGERS CROSSED HUN!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Poshbird88

Ruskiegirl said:


> Yep me to its kinda nice that i found out how to chart hehe hopefully my temps go a bit higher tho or i probly did not ovulate. Whats weird is i actualy am having mild AF type cramps today which is not normal all for me after ovulation unless its closer to af :shrug:

I had AF type cramps that day after my OV!!


----------



## notquitesure

Hi girls... can someone please 'perv' at my chart, it appears strangely flat post-ov...........

thanks :)


----------



## Poshbird88

notquitesure said:


> Hi girls... can someone please 'perv' at my chart, it appears strangely flat post-ov...........
> 
> thanks :)

Dont mock it... its looking good so far FXD!!!!


----------



## notquitesure

Poshbird88 said:


> notquitesure said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls... can someone please 'perv' at my chart, it appears strangely flat post-ov...........
> 
> thanks :)
> 
> Dont mock it... its looking good so far FXD!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks :) :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

maaybe2010 said:


> Oh wow it really did take a hike!!! haha
> 
> Oh hun I feel a little chocked up!
> I genuinley think this could be it for you!!!! :dance:
> 
> x x x x x x x x

I sure hope so !!! I was looking at videos on you tube last night of peoples reactions to finding out they were pregnant after trying for a long time and i started crying !!!!!


----------



## maaybe2010

notquitesure said:


> Hi girls... can someone please 'perv' at my chart, it appears strangely flat post-ov...........
> 
> thanks :)

Your temps look kinda flat on your other chart as well hun, and pre OV but maybe that's cos I'm compairing it to my own :shrug: lol

I read something about flat temps on the FF website . . .
Can't remember what at all it said but there's definatley a topic or FAQ on there somewhere :haha:

Good Luck hun :flower:


----------



## notquitesure

maaybe2010 said:


> notquitesure said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls... can someone please 'perv' at my chart, it appears strangely flat post-ov...........
> 
> thanks :)
> 
> Your temps look kinda flat on your other chart as well hun, and pre OV but maybe that's cos I'm compairing it to my own :shrug: lol
> 
> I read something about flat temps on the FF website . . .
> Can't remember what at all it said but there's definatley a topic or FAQ on there somewhere :haha:
> 
> Good Luck hun :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks hun, not sure I can access it as I'm no longer a VIP member (didn't want to waste money just incase lol) x


----------



## maaybe2010

Ohh. I'll see if I can find it O:)

Here: 

"Flat" Temperatures

If your temperatures seem to be around the same level all the time, the culprit is usually your thermometer. Even when you are taking your temperature at the same time, following all the guidelines, there is usually some fluctuation in temperatures. Your first step is to check your thermometer's battery or get a new thermometer. If your temperatures are still flat, and/or show no sign of a biphasic (ovulatory) pattern when you would expect them to, this is something to ask your doctor about if it happens for a few cycles.

Not as much info as I remember there being :dohh: lol
But just from reading this seems your temps are pretty normal, there's still fluctuation and definate OV O:)

x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## moxie08

Ruskiegirl said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow it really did take a hike!!! haha
> 
> Oh hun I feel a little chocked up!
> I genuinley think this could be it for you!!!! :dance:
> 
> x x x x x x x x
> 
> I sure hope so !!! I was looking at videos on you tube last night of peoples reactions to finding out they were pregnant after trying for a long time and i started crying !!!!!Click to expand...

omg! Link?


----------



## maaybe2010

moxie08 said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow it really did take a hike!!! haha
> 
> Oh hun I feel a little chocked up!
> I genuinley think this could be it for you!!!! :dance:
> 
> x x x x x x x x
> 
> I sure hope so !!! I was looking at videos on you tube last night of peoples reactions to finding out they were pregnant after trying for a long time and i started crying !!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> omg! Link?Click to expand...

Omg I do that alll the time! :haha:
There was one I watched were she was in a cafe and got a call from IVF to say it had worked :cry:

And there's tons of video diaries of a girl that had three miscarriages and then had all her pregnancy and baby and he's there on her shoulder asleep and gurgling and stuff. Sooooooo cute :) :cry:

EDIT: The girl who had three miscarriages https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rauFkqaYQk

Her username is 'beautyisnteverything'

x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bDkUKGjCyo
This is one of the ones that made me cry!


----------



## maaybe2010

Awwww now I'm crying!!!! :cry:
YAAAAY for them O:) :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ruskie is that a pg ticker on your siggy???? Did you get your BFP???? Congrats hun!

Moxie, have you tested yet? What is going on? You had another rise today!!!!!!


----------



## sweetchilli

Ive just spent the last 2 hours watching the videos on YouTube.....fantastic....


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Nope no :bfp: yet but its for hope and luck . Really hoping i can keep it up lol i hope it turns out to be a :bfp: later next week:thumbup:
Ya moxies chart looks so awesome :test: :test: we are all dying to see what comes out of it!!!


----------



## maaybe2010

ttcbaby117 said:


> Ruskie is that a pg ticker on your siggy???? Did you get your BFP???? Congrats hun!
> 
> Moxie, have you tested yet? What is going on? You had another rise today!!!!!!

I just checked out her journal and she did test but threw it away after three minutes, I soooo want to ask her to dig it out the bin :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hehe DIG IT OUT !!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## moxie08

Sorry guys- I know my body and there isn't a single doubt in my mind that AF is coming today. I'm really happy that my temps have improved so much. It gives me hope, which is something I didn't have much of. I will work hard this month to lose weight and fingers crossed I can get some clomid and maybe even make some twins! ;-p

Now the rest of you better fill this thread with some :BFP: !!!


----------



## Poshbird88

Can anyone have a peak at mine, pretty please


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So far looking good hun do you use opks at all ?? cause the ov date ff gave you seems odd with your cm pattern:thumbup: And whats your normal cycle length ?


----------



## Poshbird88

Ruskiegirl said:


> So far looking good hun do you use opks at all ?? cause the ov date ff gave you seems odd with your cm pattern:thumbup: And whats your normal cycle length ?

Well thats it I am not 100% I had a HSV infection in the middle of my cycle and it is my first month off the pill so my body is all over the place...


----------



## maaybe2010

Poshbird88 said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> So far looking good hun do you use opks at all ?? cause the ov date ff gave you seems odd with your cm pattern:thumbup: And whats your normal cycle length ?
> 
> Well thats it I am not 100% I had a HSV infection in the middle of my cycle and it is my first month off the pill so my body is all over the place...Click to expand...

My CM _never_ relates to OV :dohh:
But I don't notice it all that much anyway :shrug:

I would go with temps more than CM but that's just me O:)

Anyone think anything about my chart?
I've not much hope considering this is only the first try after MC :shrug:

x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## aragornlover8

Hey you girls! I know it's been ages since I've posted on here, but I just wanted to pop in and see how everyone was doing.


----------



## maaybe2010

aragornlover8 said:


> Hey you girls! I know it's been ages since I've posted on here, but I just wanted to pop in and see how everyone was doing.

aragornlover8!
Been wondering where you've been lady! :hugs:

Hope your ok?

x x x x x x x x x


----------



## aragornlover8

maaybe2010 said:


> aragornlover8 said:
> 
> 
> Hey you girls! I know it's been ages since I've posted on here, but I just wanted to pop in and see how everyone was doing.
> 
> aragornlover8!
> Been wondering where you've been lady! :hugs:
> 
> Hope your ok?
> 
> x x x x x x x x xClick to expand...

I've been sooooo busy with work! It's been kind of ridiculous. I didn't realize how hard it was going to be to adapt from a school environment to a 40-hour work week. But it's been getting better!

It got in the way of DH and I trying a lot. I ended up just using digi opks and we tried our best to concentrate our efforts around ov. The problem is our work days don't mesh (he works a night-shift, mine is a normal 9-5er). ALTHOUGH, it looks like we might have done it. I got my :bfp: the other day, and the digi's keep coming back positive faster and faster.


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hello.

I'm going to bite the bullet and join you girls here.

Hope there's room for a little one ;) If so take a peep at my chart then.

All advice appreciated.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Holy smokes !!!! check out my chart wth is going on it keeps going up and up !!! and my cm is back yay !


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ruskiegirl said:


> Nope no :bfp: yet but its for hope and luck . Really hoping i can keep it up lol i hope it turns out to be a :bfp: later next week:thumbup:
> Ya moxies chart looks so awesome :test: :test: we are all dying to see what comes out of it!!!

Yes well those temps are amazingly high....when are you testing?


----------



## cheekybint

Ladies please can i have you advice on my o day

Temp rise a few days ago confirmed o, or so i thought. A few days ago i mentioned this and how it must have happened during the night as i didn't have my usual o pains. Well im having them now!! bad ones too, for at least 4 hours of them so far!

Did i not o 3 days ago??


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I think you did o hun mabey it hurts as its coming out of the tube ??? I know mine hurts sometimes like o pains afterwards but its very possible that your 0ing 3 days later then what ff said to id wait and see what your temp does tom:hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

SOOOO ladies ive just tested with 3 Dollar tree tests with SMU/afternoon/and pm and theres a very faint pink line!!!! will retest in the morning went and bought some tests so i can poas this weekend lol my IC;s should be here on monday or tuesday so i bought 5 tests :happydance: I hope it gets darker over the next few days!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry i cant post pics my SD card reader broke :cry: If and when i get a digi that says pregnant or a super dark line ill post with my cells camera


----------



## Poshbird88

I dont get my chart :cry:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Another faint line this morning starting to ge excited its not any darker tho so testing again monday morning:thumbup:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Congrats Ruskie, i knew that chart was looking good :) Cant wait for pictures. I really hope this is it for you.


----------



## cheekybint

Thats fantastic Ruskie! Xx

Your chart is looking great


----------



## cheekybint

Poshbird88 said:


> I dont get my chart :cry:

It's hard to tell from one chart but hopefully your temp will stay high and youll get a bfp


----------



## cheekybint

My temp went up again this morning, still not 100% sure whether im 1dpo or 4dpo. Either way my cervix is now lower so Im definitely past o!


----------



## maaybe2010

Shut up!? OMG 
:dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance:

Omg RG your pregnant!!!!!
Eeeee congratulations hun you must be ecstatic!!!!

:)

Cheeky I definatley think your 4DPO
Sometimes my temps can be the same as the highest pre OVs 
And your jump was much higher then AND you have CM marked as W O:)

x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Not to excited i want a nice dark bfp or digi that says pregnant before i get excited hehe:hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

jam-on-toast said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm going to bite the bullet and join you girls here.
> 
> Hope there's room for a little one ;) If so take a peep at my chart then.
> 
> All advice appreciated.

Looking good so far hun O:)

Is AF late? Have you tested yet?
Do you have regular cycles?


:flower:


----------



## maaybe2010

Ruskiegirl said:


> Not to excited i want a nice dark bfp or digi that says pregnant before i get excited hehe:hugs:

Well I'm excited enough for you :haha:

:hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Baronessgogo

maaybe2010 said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> Not to excited i want a nice dark bfp or digi that says pregnant before i get excited hehe:hugs:
> 
> Well I'm excited enough for you :haha:
> 
> :hugs: :kiss:Click to expand...

Me too, its really looking good :D


----------



## jam-on-toast

maaybe2010 said:


> jam-on-toast said:
> 
> 
> Hello.
> 
> I'm going to bite the bullet and join you girls here.
> 
> Hope there's room for a little one ;) If so take a peep at my chart then.
> 
> All advice appreciated.
> 
> Looking good so far hun O:)
> 
> Is AF late? Have you tested yet?
> Do you have regular cycles?
> 
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

Yep 2 days.

Got two what i think to be evaps last week.

Tested about 15mins ago and nothing.

I might leave it until the morning and try again as NO sign!


----------



## moxie08

Hi cheeky, I think you oved later than ff thinks. Trust your physical signs and remember that temp levels are as important as temp changes when identifying patterns. If you trust your previous charts, it all points to temp increase before Ov, then a drop for your Ov, correlating to the mittelschmerz you feel. LH peaks can be well before the egg breaks loose.... The body might be slow to respond, you might actually have caught a slow increase before the proper peak, or the pain could be the luteal cyst forming. No way to really tell without quantitative blood tests and scans. Fingers crossed it is a nice healthy egg who is travelling down the right tube as we speak!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ruskie OMG...congrats hun! I guess putting up that ticker helped with all the positive thinking! Cant wait to see the darker line tomorrow!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Just a little update ladies i went ahead and held my pee for a few hours and took an answer test and it was a completly BFN so i am doubting those lines since answer and $tree are the same 25 miu ill be testing again tom with my Ic's when they get here in the mail:cry:


----------



## Poshbird88

Ruskiegirl said:


> Just a little update ladies i went ahead and held my pee for a few hours and took an answer test and it was a completly BFN so i am doubting those lines since answer and $tree are the same 25 miu ill be testing again tom with my Ic's when they get here in the mail:cry:

Sorry to hear that hun... Hope you get that BFP!!!

What do you guys think of my chart this morning bit of dip :shrug:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

it looks fab hun FX todays dip is a Impantation dip:thumbup:


----------



## maaybe2010

Anyone have any opinions on my chart?
I don't think it's looking good :(
Dunno why my temps have dropped already, convinced myself that AF is gopna come super early which I know isn't the case :dohh:
The weather is a lot cooler today so it could be that but :shrug:

Missed our last chance :( :( 


Aww RG holding pee is never the same as FMU though and I didn't even see my :bfp: with that until 11DPO O:)

x x x x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Mabey implantation dip hun id wait before you lose hope see what your temps do tom it looks good so far to me =D Mine took a dip this morning to hehe


----------



## maaybe2010

I really hope so . . . .

Just had major sharp pains on my right side only for about two minutes but I wouldn't have thought they were low enough lol

:flower:


----------



## Poshbird88

I just feel really bloated and I have had alot of wind... my nipples keep going sensitive on and off, which is pain in the bum 

I had a couple of stingy pains in side but I think it could be wind lol


----------



## maaybe2010

Just realised that my temps post OV have been very 'up and down' this month compared to my March and April cycles :shrug:

I haven't noticed much CM either but when I was pregnant I had loooooads lol

x x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well bfn this afternoon testing again in the morning :thumbup:


----------



## moxie08

maaybe2010 said:


> Just realised that my temps post OV have been very 'up and down' this month compared to my March and April cycles :shrug:
> 
> I haven't noticed much CM either but when I was pregnant I had loooooads lol
> 
> x x x x x

Honestly, your temps look nearly identical to previous months to me. Won't know for a few days if it's a :bfp: though.


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks Moxie O:)
Your always my voice of reason lol

I got :bfn: this morning, not suprised.
Would probably get that even if I were pregnant :dohh:

About to ring my FS secetary for the *FOURTH* time to see if I can actually get a HSG this month. I'm sure she'll still be saying she hasn't had chanced to ask someone, grrr.

Cheeky, let us know if you get your :bfp: todaaaay :)


x x x x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Just to update you guys since i know you are awake early hehe I havent gone to bed yet having a bad case of insomnia tonight grrrrr. Ill be going to bed shortly so updates later this afternoon for me:hugs:


----------



## Poshbird88

Can anyone have a sneaky peak on mine please:thumbup:


----------



## maaybe2010

RG cooooome on!! Update needed!! :haha:

Poshbird your chart looks good so far, better than mine!! haha

Oh and big update from SBB, she's haviiiiing a boooooy!!!! :dance:
Knew it :winkwink:

x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## cheekybint

Hey up all :)

Maaybe sorry you got a BFN, and if i test now I'd get one too lol I'm only about 3dpo (lost track lol)

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## cheekybint

Oh, and getting married on 30th October - booked it today :D


----------



## maaybe2010

cheekybint said:


> Oh, and getting married on 30th October - booked it today :D

Omg that's such lovely neeeews!!! :happydance:

:wedding:


----------



## cheekybint

Thank you :D


----------



## moxie08

Congrats, cheekybint!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congratz Cheeky!!!! Thats wonderfull!:happydance::happydance:
:bfn: this morning But take a look at my chart !! If this isnt pregnancy wth is going on ???


----------



## susywoosy

Test every day until you get BFP...your chart looks great. Very similar to mine so i reckon you'll get that BFP! FX'd for you hun and GL x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Really ?? Thats kinda encouraging but at the same time im trying not to get to excited i dont want to be sad again hehe ill be testing every am i guess then untill af comes unless she ends up being more then a week late then itl be time for a beta lol


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Pic posted in gallery i know its very blurry i tried editing it with my photo program but it sucks the line looks alot better in person !!!! Although i wont take this as a sure bfp untill i get a nice dark line but i put it down as positive:thumbup:


----------



## maaybe2010

I'm gona go take a look RG!

:bfn: for me :(
Kinda gutted cos now I have no idea when or if we'll start TTC again!
With our history it could be years until we become parents.

Feeling very sorry for myself this morning lol

x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## mamadonna

if af hasnt shown your still in with a chance maaybe


----------



## maaybe2010

mamadonna said:


> if af hasnt shown your still in with a chance maaybe

I guess your right but I kinda know I'm out :(


----------



## cheekybint

Don't give up hope yet Maaybe :hugs:

Your chart does look similar to your usual pattern, but then so did it the month you got your BFP - temp was only a little higher! And you didn't get your BFP until 11dpo, so maybe you'll get it within the next couple of days


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks hun :hugs:

I keep diggin the test out the bin lol
I can convince myself there's a line but then when I looked 'properly' there's not :dohh: lol

It might be for the best :flower:

:kiss:


----------



## cheekybint

Doesn't matter what the current circumstances are with you both it.s still something you.ve wanted for a long time and its hard to give up on our dreams and desires 

i hope it all works out for you whatever the outcome of this cycle. X x x


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well temps took a nice nose dive this morning and my test was a :bfn: so i think last night was a false positive or evap i wont be using those tests again:cry:


----------



## maaybe2010

Oh RG I hope the temp drop doesn't mean anything but with the :bfn: it doesn't look good, I'm sorry hun :( :hugs:

I don't understand your positive I seen was definatley positive :(
Could it be a chemical pregnancy?

:hugs: x x x x x x
:kiss: x x x x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I doubt it ive read alot about those tests and while ive never had any problems with them at all alot of ladies seem to get false positive or lots of evaps. So i guess we wait and see if i start spotting tonight or tom cause af is due sat but im asuming she might be late cause i ovulated a day late again:hugs: So if things dont work out this time me and hubby decided its time to see a doctor and find out why i cant seem to conceive easily or keep a pregnancy viable past 6 weeks


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So ive just made my first apointment with a gyno to figure out wth is going on with my body hehe Its on wensday next week hopefully we get some answers!!!! So if AF doesnt show im sure the doctor will know by a exam if im pregnant or not FX she doesnt come but if she does mabey i can finaly get some answers!!!


----------



## maaybe2010

Aw hun :hugs:

Going to the doctors is a good idea :thumbup:
Can't believe you got an appointment so quick although you are in the US (I think? O:)) 
All we do is wait and wait and wait around in the UK lol
I went to my GP in March or April I thinka nd all I've had done is a blood test and ultrasound :dohh:
Although I did have the pregnancy during that time too :shrug:

Hope everything goes well! :thumbup:

I've got a question. . .
It's a bit TMI in parts though lol

We DTD earlier on and he had me in doggy style so it was easier (less messy) for me to sit back onto some tissue afterwards. . . :blush:
When I did it all came out in one go kinda thing (TMI sorry ladies!) but it had blood in it :shock:

I *never* have spotting!
I had it in the TTW when I was pregnant but a tiny, tiny, tiny amount, just the once and just before this period came but it's my first since the MC so I put it down to that.

There was quite a bit there, enough to shock me lol
It didn't really seem like fresh blood but it wasn't exactly brown . . . 
Just an hour before this I have sharp stabbing pains in my right/middle (if that makes sense) just below my hip bone.

You can guess I'm getting a bit excited thinking it's implantatio but would it happen as late as 11DPO?! :wacko:

x x x x x x x x x


----------



## cheekybint

Well if it was implantation bleeding, then you would have implanted a couple of days ago and the blood's only just made its way out - probably with the help of the sex!

Fingers crossed Maaybe xxx

RG - good luck with the appointment, hope AF doesn't show xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

cheekybint said:


> Well if it was implantation bleeding, then you would have implanted a couple of days ago and the blood's only just made its way out - probably with the help of the sex!
> 
> Fingers crossed Maaybe xxx
> 
> RG - good luck with the appointment, hope AF doesn't show xxx

Wow I'm scared now! lol
I'm wondering if I could be in with a chance this month afterall:)

How're things with you cheeky?
A while till you can test O:)

x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sounds very promising hun i really hope that its IB !!!! Ya i live in the us =D althought our medical care sucks here compared ot the uk we pay out our asses for coverage and services its bs greed is so distugsting lol But i got ins so it cuts my out of pocket cost by alot :thumbup:


----------



## cheekybint

maaybe2010 said:


> cheekybint said:
> 
> 
> Well if it was implantation bleeding, then you would have implanted a couple of days ago and the blood's only just made its way out - probably with the help of the sex!
> 
> Fingers crossed Maaybe xxx
> 
> RG - good luck with the appointment, hope AF doesn't show xxx
> 
> Wow I'm scared now! lol
> I'm wondering if I could be in with a chance this month afterall:)
> 
> How're things with you cheeky?
> A while till you can test O:)
> 
> x x x xClick to expand...

I'll probably start testing at the weekend, depending on my temperatures. Hopefully the wedding planning will take my mind off TTC and we will get our BFP at some point before :D


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hehe i got married to my DH when i was 6 months pregnant with my youngest i actualy fit into a starightline dress it was amazing hehe but you could defintly tell i was pregnant :thumbup: Have you bought a dress yet ?


----------



## maaybe2010

Awww so exciting!!
I reaaaally need to get a job so I can start saving for ours (if we get there :dohh:)

Can't wait to see your pictures hun!! :wedding:
:dance:


----------



## maaybe2010

Believe it or not, I actually feel like I could still be in with a chance (it was the bleed that's made me rethink O:) )

I feel ok about my chart, will get excited if it rises even a little tomorrow :thumbup:
I want to test again but I've only got one test left and it's not as sensitive as the two I already used this month. . . . 

Wish I had a job to keep my mind busy!! :haha:

x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

Ladies I'm fuming!! :growlmad: (and sorry I'm using this as a dumping grouund today lol)

OH has a low sperm count, the ONLY reason I know is becasue I've been so persistant in getting his resuults back it's been a whole *MONTH* since he went to the FS :dohh:

I don't know if he was lying to me or the FS didn't tell him this, which I doubt very much. 
He keeps saying that he thinks there's something wrong with me and that's why it's taking so long !!!!!

:growlmad:


----------



## moxie08

I'm sorry about the runaround with your SA results, Maaybe. Low count isn't as important as motility, though, according to all of the clinical research I've seen. WHO just released new guidelines, but there's still a lot we don't know about what affects fertility. Especially when it comes to sperm counts.


----------



## maaybe2010

Really? So it's better to have few sperm that can swim fast rather than loads that are slow, yeah that makes sense O:)

I'm worried that I shouldn't stop trying now. . . It's just gona take us even longer.
I was thinking that maybe we were just unlucky or that maybe we weren't trying hard enough but seems there is a reason and that it's likely it will take long again :(

Gahh!


----------



## cheekybint

Hey Maaybe :)

I came across your thread last night and just wanted you to know that I am of the same opinion as you and would feel exactly the same as you do about OH. Saying that, now I know what's gone on I would be inclined to carry on TTC and *not* end the relationship.

As for the low sperm count, it's really not a big issue providing their mobility is still good. Did you get the count?


----------



## cheekybint

Hiya Moxie, did AF arrive?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well my temps went back up today and my cm is creamy !!!!!!!! i still feel like mabey af is going to come but i cant be for certain FX !! your chart looks so good to mabey :hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

cheekybint said:


> Hey Maaybe :)
> 
> I came across your thread last night and just wanted you to know that I am of the same opinion as you and would feel exactly the same as you do about OH. Saying that, now I know what's gone on I would be inclined to carry on TTC and *not* end the relationship.
> 
> As for the low sperm count, it's really not a big issue providing their mobility is still good. Did you get the count?

Thanks hun :hugs:

Yeah we're continuing with the relationship O:)
but now I'm so confused as to carry on trying. Normally I wouldn't but it could take us 16 months again and that thought scares me, especially if we take a good couple of months off, that could take us another year and a half and if I were to miscarry again. . . :(

Thanks RG :thumbup:
I strangely feel quite positive but I think it's just from the bleed I had O:)
I _might_ test again tomorrow or Friday!

CM was VERY noticable when I was pregnant so good symptom there lady!! :dance:
Maybe your just ging to get a late positive?
Are you still getting faints or BFPs?

:kiss:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I have a complete negative last night but im testing again tom morning . I really think i may have implanted on 10 or 11 dpo to be honest i started getting and odd pain by my right hip bone which is now gone and i feel very different then i have the last few days i think that could be why my temp took a dip :thumbup: Now im doubtfull here !! OPK and hpt tonight completly negative also af cramps and super watery cm low firm closed cervix she is defo on her way i think!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So i went bac to my chart and undiscarded the temps i had discarded and now ff moved my ovulation date up to cd 17 making me 11 dpo again what do you ladies think was my actual ovulation date ?? Ive been having weird cramps tonight i thought af was coming but now my cramps are only on my left side and right above my pubic bone they are mild af cramp but also sharp and pinching cramps with watery cm. Im so confused about whats up lol I ovulated from the right side this cycle :shrug:


----------



## maaybe2010

RG I'm not sure babe. . . . 
Wish I could help!

I had a VERY negative test this morning :(
More gutted than I thought I would be.
And the test has a line indented where it would be if it were positive so at first I thought it was :bfp:!! :hissy:

If AF comes on my birthday I will cry :(

x x x x x x x x x

EDIT: Noe I have my very first evap line :dohh:


----------



## Poshbird88

Can someone have a look at my graph, not sure what to think as I got BFN this morning

I got BFN this morning so I thought I would have a can of strongbow and some pizza and now I feel sick... :(


----------



## libbymarks198

hey ladies can i please join, I am not in the tww yet but have just started charting


----------



## maaybe2010

Um . . .

Not really sure what to make of it I mean it looks ok but I would expect a :bfp: by now if you were pregnant O:)

x x x x x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

libbymarks :hugs:

Course you can join giiiirly!! :dance:

x x x x x


----------



## libbymarks198

Thanks, I'm excited to start charting trying to look at everyones so i can understand it a bit better lol


----------



## maaybe2010

The trouble with charting (for me) is that often you don't see something until after it's already happened :dohh: O:)
But I'm glad I started becasue I know pretty much for certain that I do ovulate.

Just make sure you take it the same time everyday :)

x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Baronessgogo

Just to let you all know AF got me, im going back to temping this month tho so i can come here and go all crazy again lol


----------



## maaybe2010

Baronessgogo sorry AF got you :hugs:
Yaay for you temping though!

My temp took a noooose dive this morning!
I have very, very, very slight cramps but I swear my rgiht ovary is kicking sh*t out of me :wacko:

I'm going out for my 21st tonight and I'm going to get drunk!
Bottoms up girls, :drunk:

x x x x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Happy birthday sweetie ! Have a fun time !!!!:hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks hun! :) :dance:

I've just had more bleeding/spotting after DTD . . . . . .
Hmmm I thought it was my period but I don't think it is, arrggh so confusing O:)

x x x x x x


----------



## cheekybint

Okay ladies did i ov on cd14 or 17??


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I think cd 14 myself hun but im not an expert ! 
AF ISNT HERE:happydance::happydance:


----------



## moxie08

cheekybint said:


> Okay ladies did i ov on cd14 or 17??

7 dpo is when your temps usually shoot up to this point, so if you felt the Ov at CD 17, I'd be inclined to believe it until proven otherwise (aka AF). I'm really really hoping this is it for you.


----------



## Baronessgogo

Maaybe i hope you had a good nite out :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So the day is almost over and guess what AF isnt here and my opk is pretty damn dark !!!!!!!Sooo my frer i thought had a disapearing positive but theres a faint line there and its pink!!!!! OMG OMG im shaking in my pants ! UMMMM its a :bfp: took the other cause i just couldnt wait!!!!!!!!!!!! :bfp: ill confirm at docs on wensday :wohoo::wohoo: Pics on gallery!


----------



## libbymarks198

naw congratz hun!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks hun i am on :cloud9: right now praying for a sticky bean!


----------



## libbymarks198

is this your first pregnancy in the whole 9 years you have been trying?

I sure everything will go all fine hun, you deserve it!

have you told your girls?
xx


----------



## Poshbird88

maaybe2010 said:


> Thanks hun! :) :dance:
> 
> I've just had more bleeding/spotting after DTD . . . . . .
> Hmmm I thought it was my period but I don't think it is, arrggh so confusing O:)
> 
> x x x x x x

I have had cramps for the last two days..... I thought I had started my period last night put a tampon in and when I took it out after 5 hours it seemed like a normal period then I put another in and took it out after 5 hours there was much blood and some blood was brown... and my temp gone up 36.74:dohh:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:cry::cry: Looks like a chemical low bbt and bright red blood this morning


----------



## moxie08

Sad how things can change so quickly. :-( Hope you are doing okay, Ruskiegirl.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im doing okay i just hope my doctor can give me some answers :hugs:


----------



## cheekybint

Sorry to hear that RG :hugs:

As for me, my temp has dropped today and yesterday so I suspect AF to arrive within the next 24 hours :( Looks like ovulation must have been CD14 which would have made to day 12dpo


----------



## maaybe2010

Oh RG :hugs:

I've got my HSG booked :thumbup:
25th August so next Wednesday O:)

x x x x x


----------



## mamadonna

morning ladies would you mind taking a look at my chart please,i'm sure i o over the weekend as the cramps i was getting in my right side were really strong,however stupid me messed my temps up,woke up 2 late on sun:blush: but if you could take a look and tell me what you think i'd appreciate it thank you :flower:


----------



## cheekybint

It isn't loading for me but that's probably my phones fault!

As for me, my temp dropped again so i am definitely out


----------



## mamadonna

thank you for looking anyway i left a temp out as i slept in and had a few to drink the nite b4 so the temp seemed quite high,i'll keep my fingers crossed ur not out


----------



## cheekybint

Hey mamadona :)

On the laptop now so can look at your chart!

I'd say you probably ovulated on the day the temp is missing, they definitely seem to be on the up now. 

Still no sign of AF here yet so maybe she'll show tomorrow - I give up lol


----------



## mamadonna

thank you i could kick myself for messing it up rite where i need it but when i took it,it was 36.94 which was quite a jump,so i used the temp corrector and it came out at 36.50 do you think i should put it in?
is af due today?


----------



## cheekybint

No, I'd leave it out. FF is pretty good as deciphering it all for us anyway. 

I'm not sure really, AF would be due today if I ovulated on CD14 - which is where FF put me firstly - but not for another 3 days if I go with FF as it is now, which I think is correct as I had ovulation pains on that day too.


----------



## mamadonna

well whether its today or due in 3 days i hope she takes a hike hun and you get your:bfp:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sorry the :witch: got you cheeky gl this cycle well be kinda close im on c 4 today mabey well both get :bfp: this time :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

morning does any1 have any idea why ff wouldnt join the dots on chart?


----------



## moxie08

If you 'discard' a temp (intentionally or accidentally -- the check box is next to the form for the temperature) it will not draw a line to that temp.


----------



## mamadonna

nope didnt discard it,its got me bamboozled :shrug:


----------



## mamadonna

sorted it thanks for the help girls it was something to do with the specifics i had entered


----------



## maaybe2010

Ladies I need some advice :(
I still want to wait to try but at the same time it's going to kill me!

OH this morning asked "When are you ready to try again?"
I was half asleep and just thought he meant when am I due to ovulate (which he might well of meant) and I just replied in about a week.
He went off to work and now I'm up and realised what I said lol :dohh:
He could of either been asking so he can use protection (although we haven't really been together like that much since the whole 'thing') or so he can 'save' up for OV day.

Deep down I know I _want _to try but I just feel like I _shouldn't_ because he hurt me so much, and obviously I'm still not trusting him . . . . .

:wacko:


----------



## cheekybint

Sorry you're still struggling Maaybe :hugs:

The trust is going to take some time to be regained. But that doesn't mean you won't trust him again. If you are sure you are continuing in the relationship and a baby is what you both want then I would just carry on as you were. 

He asked "When are you ready to try again?" so he's obviously thinking about it, and I doubt it's because he wants to use protection.


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks hun O:)

I'm just worried that I'll get pregnant and he'll do it again because I will leave him if it happens again and I don't want a baby/child in the middle of a brake up :( 
Although I'm only worrying he'll do it again because I don't trust him? :wacko:

Yeah I think your right lol
I don't even know why I thought that was why he was asking because he definatley wants to go for it O:)

I think maybe NTNP would be best for us this month but I've still got almost a week to decide . . . . . .

Thanks again hun :hugs:


----------



## cheekybint

No one can really predict the future. We all go into relationships expecting them to last, if we didn't many more women would be deciding against having babies. Don't base your future on a what if :)

You won't be able to NTNP, you're too involved with TTC lol


----------



## maaybe2010

Yeah your very right hun :hugs:

lol I am very involved! :haha:
I've no OPKs or PG tests though :thumbup:
We'll just have to work out after I know I've OV'd if we dtd at the right times O:)

:flow: x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

SOOO im back from the docs and scared but excited!!
He said i might have a progesterone defect or thyroid problem so hes going to check my progesterone on cycle day 21 and my thyroid. He also said my uterus is enlarged he says i might have a fibroid or it because i had a a positive pregnacy test and it enlarged a little. So hes going to look at my ultrasound from march and probly schedual another one to make sure its not a fibroid. And he said if he find a progesterone defect ill start taking progesterone next cycle after ovulation. So i am feeling rather good right now since i went and started to get some things figured out:happydance:


----------



## Neateye

Hey Maaybe :hugs:... Thanks for the thread hun, lol i feel like such a perve, thinking this was a dirty thread :rofl:

Its at 148 pages at the moment, im half way perving :blush:

@ Moxie... fantastic summary on implantaion, you'r brilliant at analysing charts :thumbup:

Its my second cycle TTC, and 1st cycle of temping, i find myself waiting to go to sleep so i can wake up and take that temp :D

Heres to us & our :bfp:'s ... :dust:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Thats looking like a nip dip on 3dpo neateye :D

Ruskie i'm glad you are getting sorted now and that you may have some answers.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So ive just talked to the doc and it looks like im going to have an ultrasound done on monday so hopefully they find no fibroids


----------



## maaybe2010

Neateye said:


> Hey Maaybe :hugs:... Thanks for the thread hun, lol i feel like such a perve, thinking this was a dirty thread :rofl:
> 
> Its at 148 pages at the moment, im half way perving :blush:
> 
> @ Moxie... fantastic summary on implantaion, you'r brilliant at analysing charts :thumbup:
> 
> Its my second cycle TTC, and 1st cycle of temping, i find myself waiting to go to sleep so i can wake up and take that temp :D
> 
> Heres to us & our :bfp:'s ... :dust:


Awww your welcome hun!
Your reading it all. . . ? Crazy lady! :haha:

:hugs:




Ruskiegirl said:


> So ive just talked to the doc and it looks like im going to have an ultrasound done on monday so hopefully they find no fibroids

Good luck hun!

My HSG got put back a month, because FS secetary is useless!! :dohh:
But I'm kinda of hoping they find something with my right tube, I've had a lot of pain and feeling there and especially this month. 
I want to know what's wrong with it . . .


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies - I have been MIA but have been perving...LOL...hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## libbymarks198

when i woke up this morning i did my temp it was 36.76 i thought that was a bit high so i did it again straihgt after and it was 36.71 so i put the lower on on FF what do you think should i put it on the first one?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Use the first temp hun :hugs:


----------



## libbymarks198

Ruskiegirl said:


> Use the first temp hun :hugs:

Thanks, I changed it..

how you doing hun


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im actualy doing really good anxious for my ultrasound on monday and praying its not fibroids hehe


----------



## libbymarks198

do they think you may have that, i was actually doing some reading on those earlier on today.

GL with that hun


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya he thinks i might he said my uterus was enlarged and that could also explain the prolonged spotting after my actualy period ends and also the pain with periods and ovulation :thumbup:


----------



## maaybe2010

ttcbaby117 said:


> hi ladies - I have been MIA but have been perving...LOL...hope everyone is doing well!

Aw it's not long until your back in the game with us hun! :hugs:

*libbymarks* I just read on another thread that your going to go to the doctors once you hit 8 months. . . ?
I don't think they're likely to do anything until after you've been trying over a year O:)

Had a good night at a party last night *but* there was a pregnant woman there who is due the same time as me, I cried.
And I was dressed as a geisha so had runny white paint all down my face :(
I was so angry at her. . . her pregnancy was an accident and she already had a child. . . 
Everyone keeps telling me I should move on and not be angry but I am :(

:hugs: :kiss:


----------



## ttcbaby117

maaybe - it is ok to be angry this is still new and fresh....you have to work through these emotions..once you have done that then you will be able to put it behind you.


----------



## libbymarks198

nay maaybe its okay to be mad and sad. i know i still get like that after two years.. About the 8 month mark and the doc's, my doc is really really lovely and always manages to pull strings for me and what not, so i am hoping she can but if not its okay

hey can you please have a look at my chart it took a dip today and its made me really depressed :(


----------



## maaybe2010

libbymarks198 said:


> nay maaybe its okay to be mad and sad. i know i still get like that after two years.. About the 8 month mark and the doc's, my doc is really really lovely and always manages to pull strings for me and what not, so i am hoping she can but if not its okay
> 
> hey can you please have a look at my chart it took a dip today and its made me really depressed :(

Did you take your temp at a different time to normal today. . . ?
Your marker is white rather than blue indicating that something was different to normal O:)

x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

Moxie, if your around. . . 

Do you think my higher temps pre OV, the month I conceived are of any significance or had a role in my becoming pregnant?

:flower: x x x


----------



## libbymarks198

i took it about 20 minutes earlier so i dont think it would of had much of a difference


----------



## maaybe2010

No not that much difference, it probably would have been .6 higher if you had take it at the right time O:)


----------



## maaybe2010

Does anyone have an opinion of my temps?
They're very 'stable', wondering if my thermomoters on it's way out.

:flower: x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

maaybe - looks like good pre-ov temps...I would say you are right on track for a good cycle. I dont think it looks like anything is wrong with your thermometer.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well im back ladies dont know anything yet =( is it normal for them to ask when your last period was ???


----------



## maaybe2010

ttcbaby117 said:


> maaybe - looks like good pre-ov temps...I would say you are right on track for a good cycle. I dont think it looks like anything is wrong with your thermometer.

Thanks hun, worrying for nothing again lol



Ruskiegirl said:


> Well im back ladies dont know anything yet =( is it normal for them to ask when your last period was ???

Yep, they just want to figure out where you are in your cycle so they know what your lining should be looking like O:)
Did she not say anything about it at all? (This is your ultrasounds right? O:))

:flow: x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yep she said she couldnt say anything at all ! but i noticed a little somthing that resmebled a a baby sac in one of the shots she took !!! thats when she started asking about when my last period was lol so i thought it might be something:thumbup: Hopefully it was not cause that would mean some problems cause my temps are way down ands i actualy bleed so i hope its just nothing but if it is mabey things will be okay =D


----------



## ttcbaby117

ruskie when will you get the results?


----------



## maaybe2010

Ruskiegirl said:


> Yep she said she couldnt say anything at all ! but *i noticed a little somthing that resmebled a a baby sac in one of the shots she took !!!* thats when she started asking about when my last period was lol so i thought it might be something:thumbup: Hopefully it was not cause that would mean some problems cause my temps are way down ands i actualy bleed so i hope its just nothing but if it is mabey things will be okay =D

What?! 
Are you testing positive? Was your last 'period' normal?

Yeah very strange, at mine she was like well I need to get my notes and pictures looked at by someone else but I'm pretty sure everything is normal.

:flower: x x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I havent taken a pregnancy test since i started bleeding , Ill know what the doc says probly tommorow sometime :thumbup: My periods have been lighter since i had my mc in march but i think mabey that actualy helped my cycles get somewhat regular in length and heavyiness =D I really wish i could got some copies for myself so i could show u guys!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I forgot to add to she did so many mesurments with the little dots on the screen i wonder if thats a bad thing ?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ruskie - when they do a ultrasound they will measure the size of your uterus, size of each ovary from different angles so it will look like they are doing lots of stuff in there.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ahh ive never had one done except when i was pregnant so i did not know what they were doing the lady who did it wouldnt explain anything to me at all i wish they would explain what each thing is rather then i cant say anything lol


----------



## maaybe2010

Maybe you should of said "What's that there?"
I always ask loads of questions :haha:

Hmm. . . it could be a fibroid?
Was it definatley in your uterus, not an ovary?

x x x x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I asked her what that was she said she couldnt say lol im pretty sure it was my uterus :thumbup:


----------



## maaybe2010

Ohh . . do you mean she said she couldn't say, as in wasn't allowed to or couldn't as in she just didn't know lol

:hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

She wasnt allowed to cause i said in your opionion does everything look ok and she said im not allowed to say anything only your doctor can =(


----------



## maaybe2010

Oh right, don't really know what to say then hun. . . :hugs:
I just hope everything goes well when you do get the results, did I just read it's tomorrow??

x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

yeah probly sometime tommorow otherwise on thursday but since my appointment was so early this morning im sure it will be tommorow unless he waits for my pap results to :thumbup:


----------



## mommytoTandE

Hi Ruskiegirl - I hope you get some answers tomorrow!!!! I haven't been on this thread for awhile - what prompted the scan???

peek at my chart.. I test negative yet again this morning... I O'd much earlier than before my mc... day 15 - not 20-22... Any chance it could still be a positive???

:dust:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

An enlarged uterus, long spotting after period,and painfull ovulation and sometimes intercourse promted the scan also i think hes covering as many bases as he can to find out why im not keeping babies past a certain point:thumbup:


----------



## maaybe2010

mommytoTandE said:


> Hi Ruskiegirl - I hope you get some answers tomorrow!!!! I haven't been on this thread for awhile - what prompted the scan???
> 
> peek at my chart.. I test negative yet again this morning... I O'd much earlier than before my mc... day 15 - not 20-22... Any chance it could still be a positive???
> 
> :dust:

It's possible O:)


----------



## ttcbaby117

mommy there is still a chance of course....it seems your LP is pretty long though. I would say test again in a few days.


----------



## Baronessgogo

Im back again, got a positive OPK last night and charting like a mad woman, looik forward to obsessing over the next few weeks :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:happydance: for positive opk baroness! Im still waiting for mine i expect it today or tommorow =D
Still no word from the docs :cry:


----------



## Baronessgogo

When were they meant to contact you?


----------



## maaybe2010

Baronessgogo said:


> Im back again, got a positive OPK last night and charting like a mad woman, looik forward to obsessing over the next few weeks :)

:wohoo: :hugs:



Ruskiegirl said:


> :happydance: for positive opk baroness! Im still waiting for mine i expect it today or tommorow =D
> Still no word from the docs :cry:

Give them a ring hun O:)

We DTD this morning but since I know I'm due to ovulate within the next four days I made him pull out right at the crucial moment :dohh:
I don't know what's wrong with me, well I do but I can't believe I did it :nope: 

We'll maybe :sex: in two days (trying to save them up since we got the 'low sperm count' which had actually changed status again to 'slightly low sperm count' but that rant could go on forever lol) Anyway hopefully I won't have OV'd by then and we can catch the eggy in time O:)

:flower: x x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

GOT A CALL ! Ultrasound came back completly normal !!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Will know the results of pap in a day or two. Im so happy everything was normal so now all i can think is mabey its just a progesterone defect thats causing my losses:hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

would you ladies mind having a look at my chart and telling me what you think plz


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Your chart looks very triphasic to me hun but im not an expert !


----------



## mamadonna

oh and that was some great news you got there ruskiegirl:thumbup:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Great news ruskie!


----------



## maaybe2010

Ruskiegirl said:


> GOT A CALL ! Ultrasound came back completly normal !!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Will know the results of pap in a day or two. Im so happy everything was normal so now all i can think is mabey its just a progesterone defect thats causing my losses:hugs:

Whoo hoo for the all clear :thumbup:
So what was it you thought you saw??

x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I am not sure cause im sure they would have said something to me on the phone lol i actualy talked to a nurse and not my doc =D But no worries everything is normal so that is great!:happydance:


----------



## maaybe2010

When do you think your gona OV hun?

I'm a day ahead of you and kinda hoping for a dip fat dip tomorrow, I get so impaitent I ALWAYS think it's not gona happen :haha:
Although saying that we used the pull out method today so I would appreciate a late OV to get a proper :sex: in . . . 

Ah we're meant to be NTNP but I may bust out the OV tests :dohh: :blush:


:flow: x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im not sure probly around day 14 or later i havent had a positive opk yet :cry:
But it is getting darker so im hoping i get a positive tommorow or saturday:thumbup:


----------



## libbymarks198

aw yay ruskie! that is such good news, thank goodness for that!!

good luck to you maaybe! i was like that when i was ntnp it just does not work when you have been ttc..

can someone please have a look at my chart and see if it is worth me testing tomorrow?

thanks

xx


----------



## maaybe2010

Well I didn't get my temp dip so hoping it holds out until Sunday so we can plan DTD tomorrow morning.



libbymarks198 said:


> aw yay ruskie! that is such good news, thank goodness for that!!
> 
> good luck to you maaybe! i was like that when i was ntnp it just does not work when you have been ttc..
> 
> can someone please have a look at my chart and see if it is worth me testing tomorrow?
> 
> thanks
> 
> xx


I would wait a couple of days maybe until your 11DPO or 12DPO easier said than done! :)
Your charts looking good though :thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

we might still ovulate around the same day it looks like mabey ! im getting close tho im starting to feel ovulatin pains on the left side this month lol 
Your chart looks good so far libby i agree with mabey wait till your period is almost due before you test =D


----------



## MrsPOP

Hi, I'd like to add my chart to the perving thread...lol! Im on my first cycle and planning to test tomorrow 10DPO although fully expecting a :bfn:


----------



## mamadonna

i'm so nervous testing in the morning


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Your chart looks so great mamadonna i wouldnt be nervous at all :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

thanks hun,nearly tested b4 but i think i'll wait till the morning


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya FMU or SMU is always the best =D ive had luck with afternoon wee myself but every person is differen:hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

me too but i just wanna use the best wee possible i cant believe i'm this nervous


----------



## maaybe2010

Ladies we ended up DTD earlier than planned :dohh:
Only thing I can say is at least it shows my sex drive is on the up so ov MUST be very, very close O:)

I'm just scared we've totally messed it up if I OV on CD16 or CD17 :(

Arrgh! Edging closer to busting out the OPKs!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

My opk was negative a few minutes ago hoping i get my surge later this evening :cry:


----------



## mamadonna

fingers crossed for you


----------



## maaybe2010

Ruskiegirl said:


> My opk was negative a few minutes ago hoping i get my surge later this evening :cry:

Do you normally get a positive on CD13?

:kiss:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

either cd 13 or cd 14 usualy for my first positive:thumbup:


----------



## maaybe2010

It could well be tomorrow then hun :hugs:


----------



## aragornlover8

Just wanted to pop in and wish you girls luck!! I haven't been able to stop reading this thread... so I hope you girls don't mind me popping in every now and then.

Ruskiegirl, that's really good news! Fx'd for you this cycle! :hugs:

And fx'd to all!


----------



## libbymarks198

so i caved in an tested this morning at 10 dpo i think i see the faintest of faint lines but i dont know, my camera wont pick it up..

i had a 2 glasses of wine last night at around midnight and had a drink during the night, would that effect my fmu?


----------



## aragornlover8

libbymarks198 said:


> so i caved in an tested this morning at 10 dpo i think i see the faintest of faint lines but i dont know, my camera wont pick it up..
> 
> i had a 2 glasses of wine last night at around midnight and had a drink during the night, would that effect my fmu?

I don't think it should. It may actually make your fmu more concentrated, as alcohol usually dehydrates. It may help to take another test with smu, though, unless you want to save them and wait a few days to test again.


----------



## maaybe2010

Hey aragornlover8
No we dont miiiind, well I don't anyway :)
Hope all is well with your beanie!

libbymarks198, this sounds promising to me.
That's how my MC started out like at 10DPO, my OH couldn't even see the line in real life let alone on a camera picture! :haha:
I know you will reeeeeeally want to test tomorrow but I personally would advise wait a day or two more and the line will be so much darker! :)

:flow: x x x


----------



## libbymarks198

maaybe2010 said:


> Hey aragornlover8
> No we dont miiiind, well I don't anyway :)
> Hope all is well with your beanie!
> 
> libbymarks198, this sounds promising to me.
> That's how my MC started out like at 10DPO, my OH couldn't even see the line in real life let alone on a camera picture! :haha:
> I know you will reeeeeeally want to test tomorrow but I personally would advise wait a day or two more and the line will be so much darker! :)
> 
> :flow: x x x

i am going to try and wait untill 12 dpo to test again so on monday morning.. seems so far away


----------



## maaybe2010

Good idea :thumbup:

Anyone think to my chart? :(
Can't believe I haven't OV'd yet and we keep DTD by accident we're probably out already :dohh:

Definatley taking a test later!

:flower: x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

Ok so I took one and I'm near crying!
It's nowhere near positive and I'm CD15 :(

I'm gutted and stressed and so confused! :hissy: :cry:
 



Attached Files:







PICT4162.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 9









PICT4164.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## aragornlover8

maaybe2010 said:


> Ok so I took one and I'm near crying!
> It's nowhere near positive and I'm CD15 :(
> 
> I'm gutted and stressed and so confused! :hissy: :cry:

Do you always get gradually darker lines, maaybe? I know that with me mine usually turn positive over night. 

Either way, there's no reason to worry. If you've been under a lot of stress lately that could be what's delaying your ov date. It will happen. :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Baronessgogo

It could be getting close tho maaybe, mine went from negative to positive i like 2 hours


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I feel the same way mabey i still dont have a positive opk :cry:


----------



## maaybe2010

You got yours yet RG?
I'm having a nightmare. . . don't know what the hell is going on :cry:

Top test is yesterdays. . .
 



Attached Files:







PICT4183.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## strawberry80

maaybe2010 said:


> You got yours yet RG?
> I'm having a nightmare. . . don't know what the hell is going on :cry:
> 
> Top test is yesterdays. . .

maybe today's urine was more diluted, if you drank more or didn't wait as long to visit the loo?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Nope still no positive but some close ones and still no temp hike :cry: My cervix and cm tho is fertile crap but no hike and no surge so i dont know what the hell is up either lol


----------



## Baronessgogo

Maaybe could you have caught the end of the surge?


----------



## maaybe2010

Baronessgogo said:


> Maaybe could you have caught the end of the surge?

I'm hoping so, it's just my temps don't really reflect it. . . 
The day I get the positive normally has a dip and then the next day a temp rise.
Although that didn't happen last month and this is only the third cycle after the MC so I still could be a bit 'messed up' O:)

I'm hoping to have a significant rise tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Baronessgogo

ill keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So my opk is still negative and they are actualy getting lighter !!! i think mabey either i caught the end of my surge on cd 13 or its a non ovulatory month or i will OV late :cry: So i took a peak at my temp this morning i took my first one after 2 hours of sleep seconed i took was after i slept for 5 hours so im goign with temp 2 even though i did not get a positive opk i ddid have ovulation pain on cd 13 and 14 and if my temp is accurate that would explain why i did not get a pos opk cause i missed my surge on cd 12 and caught the tail end on cd 13 ! if my temps are lower tommorow or rise ill use my first temp


----------



## maaybe2010

Ruskiegirl said:


> So my opk is still negative and they are actualy getting lighter !!! i think mabey either i caught the end of my surge on cd 13 or its a non ovulatory month or i will OV late :cry: So i took a peak at my temp this morning i took my first one after 2 hours of sleep seconed i took was after i slept for 5 hours so im goign with temp 2 even though i did not get a positive opk i ddid have ovulation pain on cd 13 and 14 and if my temp is accurate that would explain why i did not get a pos opk cause i missed my surge on cd 12 and caught the tail end on cd 13 ! if my temps are lower tommorow or rise ill use my first temp

Arrggh RG I don't know what's up with us this month! ](*,)
Although I think you may well of missed your surge, my test was getting lighter but I think I _*may*_ have had a bit of a revolution!!

For some mad reason I've been taking my temp everyday just before I go to bed and it's been 36.52 pretty much EVERYDAY!
So I just took it now and it was 37.04 :shock:
So I took it another two times and 36.72 and then 36.84. . . 
Now normally before I go to bed I've been sat down for a good few hours but I haven't really done that before I took these temps so :wacko:

I'm thinking I just missed my surge. . . .
I mean of course I won't know properly until the morning :dohh:

We've done a lot of things different today, we've walked MILES lol
and I got up straight after taking my temp, I don't always do that :haha:
These's may be the reasons for the crazy change but fingers crossed!!

:kiss: :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I hear ya lol mabey its a sign that well get pregnant this month lol ! that would be so cool :hugs: Ya i think i probly did miss my surge cause i just took another opk with non diluted urine and it was very very light im thinking i had my surge at night on cd 12 :thumbup: I have 2 opks left tho and ill probly save them for tommor and the next day


----------



## maaybe2010

Maybe it is a sign!!
I liiiike your thinking :dance:

You've had a MASSIVE temp jump hun!
I got pregnant off a temp rise like that :winkwink:

:flower: x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya if i did ovulate yesterday then thats an accurate temp if not then its not right and would 97.6 lol


----------



## maaybe2010

I think it happened for me. . .


----------



## Mum2miller

hi, we have only just started ttc again after losing our son Miller in June this year at 35 weeks gestation after complications from Vasa Praevia he lived for only 36 hours:cry:. Im hoping this will be the month while emotionally i dont feel 100% ready i dont think i ever really will but am hoping with a new pregnancy new joy will be brought to my life. My last cycle i thought i may have been utd but then af arrived on time as usual. Only cd 2 so heres hoping, good luck to you other ladys ttc aswell. Baby dust xxx


----------



## moxie08

Sounds like a lot of us ovulated all around the same time. Here's hoping this thread gets a bit of its luck back!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well im 100% sure i ovulated on cd 14 my temps stayed high this morning !:happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

looking good ruskie :thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

mamadonna said:


> looking good ruskie :thumbup:

Thanks hun :hugs: Sorry the witch got you your chart was looking so promissing !:hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

My temp wasn't very impressive this morning. . . :(
If I get a similar tomorrow FF still says I ov'd (I tried it already lol)

I just feel it's a weak ovulation. . . ? :shrug:

Does anyone know if and small jump indicates that?
Moxie . . . .? O:)

:flower: :kiss:


----------



## 4magpies

Heeeeey....

Can I join? In my 1st official two week wait after OH randomly deciding he wanted to start TTC... our official TTC was November!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

Hey Girly :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

You okay sweetheart? Any news?

xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

i got my crosshairs this morning:yipee: Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## mamadonna

Ruskiegirl said:


> i got my crosshairs this morning:yipee: Hows everyone else doing?

thats brill hun:happydance:


----------



## cheekybint

Hey ladies, looks like i'm due to O in the next few days. Although another internal scan has confirm ovulation will happen from the right (wrong) ovary again :(

Will keep trying though!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

GL cheeky !!!


----------



## 4magpies

I dont know what ovary I am ovulating from this month... my pains havent been at one side....

My bad one is my left!! Looks like we have one good pair between us Cheeky. :haha: :kiss:

xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I had ovulation pain on both sides this cycle !! so i have no clue myself which side the egg came from hehe i hope both sides for double the chances for a fertilized eggy !


----------



## 4magpies

Ruskiegirl said:


> I had ovulation pain on both sides this cycle !! so i have no clue myself which side the egg came from hehe i hope both sides for double the chances for a fertilized eggy !

Yeah maybe I will end up with twins? :haha:

I would seriously freak if that happened.

xx


----------



## maaybe2010

4magpies said:


> You okay sweetheart? Any news?
> 
> xxx

Yep, bad news. . . . moderate oligoasthenozoospermia with raised ASAb's.
Gutted but so glad we finally got the bloomin results!
Just have to see what the FS says now, appointment on the 9th Sept!

Yaaaaay for your crosshairs RG :thumbup:
I _*should*_ get mine tomorrow :)

Ladies I've been having pains on both sides for months! :haha:
Maybe we'll all end up with twins :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## mamadonna

twins would be fab :thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

maaybe2010 said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> You okay sweetheart? Any news?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Yep, bad news. . . . moderate oligozoospermia with raised ASAb's.Click to expand...

Dont want to sound thick...

But what the hell does all that mean? Explain please.... :haha::dohh:

xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

4magpies said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> You okay sweetheart? Any news?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Yep, bad news. . . . moderate oligozoospermia with raised ASAb's.Click to expand...
> 
> Dont want to sound thick...
> 
> But what the hell does all that mean? Explain please.... :haha::dohh:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Well the oligozoospermia was wrong lol it's actually oligoasthenozoospermia my mistake :)
Anyway that means low count and low motility he's also go low morphology but I'm not sure if the oligozoospermia covers morphology.

The ASAb basically means he's allergic to his own sperm :dohh:
His body attacks them by attaching anti bodies to the head or tail of the sperm and therefore, either they can't swim or can't penetrate the egg :(

Im suprised we ever managed to conceeve at all!!


----------



## libbymarks198

maaybe2010 said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> You okay sweetheart? Any news?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Yep, bad news. . . . moderate oligozoospermia with raised ASAb's.Click to expand...
> 
> Dont want to sound thick...
> 
> But what the hell does all that mean? Explain please.... :haha::dohh:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Well the oligozoospermia was wrong lol it's actually oligoasthenozoospermia my mistake :)
> Anyway that means low count and low motility he's also go low morphology but I'm not sure if the oligozoospermia covers morphology.
> 
> The ASAb basically means he's allergic to his own sperm :dohh:
> His body attacks them by attaching anti bodies to the head or tail of the sperm and therefore, either they can't swim or can't penetrate the egg :(
> 
> Im suprised we ever managed to conceeve at all!!Click to expand...

how do they fix it?


----------



## maaybe2010

You tell me :(

Our appointment is on the 9th but I've read that they can't.
We'll probably have to go down the IUI, ICSI, IVF route, no point in trying clomid with hardly any sperm!! :wacko:


----------



## 4magpies

OMG sorry honey...

I hope they sort it out for you... :hugs:

xxx


----------



## mamadonna

hope you find a solution hun :hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks ladies O:)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

That sucks mabey ! hopefully it can be fixed cheaply and easily =D


----------



## maaybe2010

I'm not sure they're will be a solution. . . .
The only thing (that I know of) for ASAb's is a type of steriod and tbh with his count, motility and morphology it probably won't be worth it :dohh:

Just hope there's nothing wrong with me as well lol

:flower: x x x


----------



## Baronessgogo

Maaybe at least you know there are things that can be done about it, like IUI.

I have a dip below coverline today, tho i am not sure its a true temp, as i woke up half an hour early, with no covers on so i was cold.


----------



## 4magpies

There wont be anything wrong with you. Not long till your HSG....

After my lap and dye I was panicing because my knickers were full of blue stuff then I realise it was the dye!! Durh!

xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

Baronessgogo said:


> Maaybe at least you know there are things that can be done about it, like IUI.
> 
> I have a dip below coverline today, tho i am not sure its a true temp, as i woke up half an hour early, with no covers on so i was cold.

It's just upseting knowing that we probably won't make a baby through :sex: :(



4magpies said:


> There wont be anything wrong with you. Not long till your HSG....
> 
> After my lap and dye I was panicing because my knickers were full of blue stuff then I realise it was the dye!! Durh!
> 
> xxx

Yep :thumbup:
I can't wait lol

Got my crosshaaaairs!! :)


----------



## 4magpies

Ooooh good stuff!!

xxx


----------



## Baronessgogo

Yay for 3dpo! :D


----------



## Baronessgogo

ok ladies im all confused again!?!

when overlaying your chart with peoples, why am i always so cold, my temps are always a lot lower than anyone elses, is this a problem.

And my dip this morning, is it because of waking up cold or is it an actual dip???

I swear i shouldn't chart, i just end up crazy every time lol.


----------



## maaybe2010

Yoour temps do look lower than most peoples but I don't think it should be a problem? :shrug: O:)

Umm. . . 
I'm not sure about the dip if you woke up cold, I've done that afew times and got a dip.

I hope it's an implantation dip though hun :hugs:

x x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

That post was no help at all was it? :dohh: lol


----------



## Baronessgogo

It was thank you maaybe, im just stressing, ill calm down now lol


----------



## maaybe2010

lol :hugs:

Ooh I was in Warrington today . . . 
In the town, it's MUCH bigger than I expected it to be :)

:flower: x x x x


----------



## 4magpies

I go to warrington, the place that works on my car is there.

xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yay u got your crosshairs mabey !!! Youll never guess what i did last night i stabbed myself on accident trying to get the pit out of an avacado had to get 2 stiches and a tetanus shot:cry:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sooo my temp took a MASSIVE hike its 99.8 this morning !!!! woke up with a headache and mild nausea any idea what this could be ?? I thought effects from tetanus shots show up in the first day after u get it ?? I dont feel sick at all:shrug:


----------



## moxie08

Ruskiegirl said:


> Sooo my temp took a MASSIVE hike its 99.8 this morning !!!! woke up with a headache and mild nausea any idea what this could be ?? I thought effects from tetanus shots show up in the first day after u get it ?? I dont feel sick at all:shrug:

Possible illness?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Nope not sick at all:thumbup: Defintly feel just fine


----------



## cheekybint

So no ovulation here yet!

Had IS on CD14 which confirmed I would ovulate from right side again (have I already said that) but so far I've not felt anything happen. CP keeps going up and down, as does my temperature but it was pretty pre-ov low today so will just see what happens tomorrow


----------



## 4magpies

FX for you ruskie! Sounds like good signs.

xxx


----------



## moxie08

Ruskiegirl said:


> Nope not sick at all:thumbup: Defintly feel just fine

Silly girl, you don't have to feel sick to be sick! When given a vaccine, your body is tricked into thinking you are invaded by bacteria, viruses, etc., in order to build up your immunity. Experiencing side effects is therefore quite common, which can include a fever. It's very suspicious that you have a headache, fever, and nausea all at the same time. :haha: 

It is extremely more likely to be user error (aka it was 98.9), thermometer error, or a tetanus shot side effect than anything hormone related. HCG simply doesn't increase that quickly this early in the cycle, and HCG is the only hormone related to your fertility that has the potency to boost a temp that high. 

I would just ignore it.

PS Don't search Tetanus and HCG. :nope: It's all hearsay!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I was more thinking along the lines of a really good surge of progesterone for the temp hike hehe :thumbup: Today it was lower but i also woke up in sweat so its possible i had a fever overnight and it broke why i was sleeping . guess only time wil tell. 100% sure it was 99.8 cause my thermo keeps a record of what my last temp was i double checked it to cause i thought i read it wrong hehe


----------



## moxie08

Ruskiegirl said:


> I was more thinking along the lines of a really good surge of progesterone for the temp hike hehe :thumbup: Today it was lower but i also woke up in sweat so its possible i had a fever overnight and it broke why i was sleeping . guess only time wil tell. 100% sure it was 99.8 cause my thermo keeps a record of what my last temp was i double checked it to cause i thought i read it wrong hehe

Well, it's obvious that progesterone has in some way contributed to it, but I am not convinced that the magnitude could be completely explainable by fertility-driven hormone changes. It's not really the case where bigger is better. Big enough is all you need. In fact, longevity of the corpus luteum is critical. Hence, most of the BFP charts I've seen follow gradual rises and stable temps, not peaks and valleys. 

HCG is way more potent than LH in triggering spikes like this in progesterone. Hence, you are more likely to reach these temps (due to fertility-related hormone changes) as a result of pregnancy, not ovulation. It would take a LOT more LH to do the same job. Moreover, progesterone doesn't have a linear effect on temperature changes. The spike at ovulation is also affected by a drop in estrogen, hence some people see a drop right before Ov. In other words, a single temp spike does not equate to adequate levels of progesterone to sustain a pregnancy.

Here are two abstracts to reiterate: [1] and [2].


----------



## cheekybint

Ovulated today, about 6.30pm - would be more precise but I was driving when my right ovary kicked in lol Was actually very painful this month; it seems to have increased somewhat since the Clomid

1dpo temp expected in the morning, going to get one more shot at BDing tonight just as a top up lol


----------



## Ruskiegirl

yay cheeky FX for a :bfp: hun!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So i discarded that huge temp but now i have a big dip today any ideas???


----------



## cheekybint

Hi RG

Looking at your previous charts I would say it's normal for you. You seem to have a dip around CD8/9. Maybe it's a drop in progesterone, Moxie will know more.

As for me, I definitely felt ovulation Friday evening, and possibly again last night - however my temp has not gone up! Hopefully it's just taking it's time this month and I'll have a rise tomorrow


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:hugs:that sucks cheeky !! ya i noticed its normal for a dip but usualy it isnt this big :thumbup: hopefully it goes back up tommorow


----------



## libbymarks198

have you tested again rg?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

ya :bfn: =D saving my last 2 tests for later this week:thumbup:


----------



## Carreg

Hi ladies,

First time posting on this thread but could you all have a quick look at my chart please? It's been weird this month and I'd like some thoughts on it if possible!! Usually my cycles are regular as clockwork, 31 days, Ov on cd16 but this month I Ov'd on cd13 (as you can see) and had cramps on Ov day and cramps and nausea for a good few days afterwards (normally I only cramp for AF) and a load of other weird symptoms too and my temps have been a bit crazy in the last few days. Not sure if I will have a shorter cycle to match my early Ov or just a crazy long luteal phase now!

Any thoughts much appreciated!! Thank you :hugs:

xxx


----------



## cheekybint

Well I don't think I ovulated at all now!!

After suffering my usual O pains, that ends with what's best discribed as a pop, my temperature has remained at pre-ovulation levels. I have never suffered from ovulation pains before and *not* ovulated but it's there in my temperatures. I would assume I'm not going to ovulate now but I had a scan a few days earlier which confirmed at least one follicle ready to go!

Going to carry on Bding till i get a temp rise!!


----------



## cheekybint

Carreg said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> First time posting on this thread but could you all have a quick look at my chart please? It's been weird this month and I'd like some thoughts on it if possible!! Usually my cycles are regular as clockwork, 31 days, Ov on cd16 but this month I Ov'd on cd13 (as you can see) and had cramps on Ov day and cramps and nausea for a good few days afterwards (normally I only cramp for AF) and a load of other weird symptoms too and my temps have been a bit crazy in the last few days. Not sure if I will have a shorter cycle to match my early Ov or just a crazy long luteal phase now!
> 
> Any thoughts much appreciated!! Thank you :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Your chart looks lovely. Nice dip on CD 6, is this usual? I would imagine your cycle will be shorter this time due to the early ovulation. LPs tend to remain about the same length each cycle. Good luck, hope you find out you're pregnant soon!


----------



## Carreg

Thanks cheekybint...this is only my 2nd cycle of temping so it's nice to hear the opinions of more experienced ladies!! Last time I didn't have a dip, my temp just went up then started dropping (with occasional small rises, but not as high as it had been previously, before dropping again) so was a bit confused when my temp came up suddenly a lot lower at 6dpo this time! As my temp was down again today then I'm pretty convinced that we haven't got lucky this month, but still, it's not over til the witch shows her face!!!


Thanks again and good luck to you too :)

xxx


----------



## cheekybint

Moxie, are you about? I need your valued advice! Obviously if anyone else has an opinion/advice please pipe up too! 

As you know from previous posts and cycles I tend to experience ovulation pains which usually accurately identify ovulation. However, going by my chart I haven't ovulated. The right side ovulation pains I had on Friday night were extremely strong and painful, much more than usual. These were followed by further ovulation pains again on Saturday night. 

Now when I had my internal scan on CD13/14 they told me that my right ovary was ready to ovulate with a follicle of about 17mm (i think), and that my left ovary looked like it was getting ready for next month.

The kicker - I'm now having ovulation pains on the left and have EWCM and a high cervix!

I usually ovulate around cd15/16 which fitted in nicely with what the nurses were seeing with my right ovary.

Is it possible that something was actually wrong on my right side which was mistaken for ovulation, and the left ovary (which they suspected was preparing itself for next cycle) is actually going to ovulate now later than usual? 

Argh, what's your opinions?? I'm sure I'll have a physical answer by the morning but it's doing my swede in lol


----------



## maaybe2010

Cheeky I actually don't know what to say for a change lol
All I will say is that I can get random CM all over the cycle lol, I had creamy on the day of ovulation :dohh: 

Infact while I'm talking creamy CM would anyone mind checking my chart? The CM has got me very excited :)
I'm having quite sharp apins where I always have my 'feelings' (on the right side), excited abouty that too lol

I haven't taken my temp for a while since I was at my parents and minus a thermomiter lol

:hugs: x x x x


----------



## moxie08

Carreg, everything sounds normal for luteal phase. Hope you see your BFP this month!

Cheeky, sorry I've not been around. It's been a hard month. From your descriptions and your chart, I don't think you've formed a corpus luteum yet. It is possible for the follicular wave to recede and for the other ovary to take dominance, but it is more likely for a single ovary to experience multiple waves. The hormones which affect follicular growth are much more potent within an ovary than between ovaries. I hope the left one has dominated this month for you!!


----------



## moxie08

Sorry, it hung up and posted double again!


----------



## cheekybint

Thank you maaybe, fingers crossed it's all leading to a BFP for you! xxxxx

Thanks Moxie, the ovulation pains have subsided now, but they didn't feel "finished". Going to BD again tonight, will carry on until I get my temp rise. OH is dying for a sex break lol

How are you doing Moxie, sorry you've had a tough month


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So my temps went back up today but i dont feel pregnant at all and i dont feel good about this cycle one bit its been a confusing cycle lol Hopefully the doctor will have some answers tommorow:thumbup:
Mabey your chart looks really good to me and the spotting also happened around the same day you got pregnant last time FX for you darling :hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks RG, although I've been having what I think is some serious PMS and emotional moments (although all have been over the MC so could just be nothing to do with PMS lol) and very mild cramps and slight backache too :(

I think AF will be here by Sunday :dohh:

On the bright side I will the get my HSG aaaaaand it's OH's FS appointment on Thursday :happydance:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I hear ya there mabey im feeling very unhopefull this cycle everyone says to stay positive buts its hard because i dont really feel so good about this cycle and i defintly dont feel pregnant i have a feeling AF will be here by sunday for me to:cry:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Im out this month, af got me yesterday :(


----------



## moxie08

I should be getting AF today as:

(1) Lost a bit of the cervical mucus plug with some strong cramps earlier this week
(2) Got my pre-menstrual depression and migraine
(3) My temp dropped yesterday and rose slightly today in its usual pre-menstrual temps
(4) Increase in speed of digestion
(5) The 'calm before the storm' of yesterday

Strangely though, it's now the usual time for AF to start and it hasn't happened yet. 

It's been almost 2 years (?!) since I last took Ibuprofen, because it's supposed to cause problems with implantation. That's 2 years of suffering from regular Migraines without my primary pain relief. This week, I said screw it! I've had one ibuprofen a day for the last 3 days and I feel much better and not at all like AF is coming. God bless anti-inflammatories.

DH got referral to the Urologist and in the meantime, I'm going to start focusing on weight loss so that we qualify for referral to ICSI. 26lb to go!


----------



## maaybe2010

Baronessgogo said:


> Im out this month, af got me yesterday :(

:hugs:

Nice to seee you Moxie :flower:
Yaaay for referral!

I don't really know what's going on with me. . . 
I'm having some AF signs but some haven't come yet.
My temps (although I missed quite a few) are very stable, this worries me lol
I think they're a bit low for me to be pregnant? :wacko:

OH appointment is tomorrow :happydance:
Hoping we will get given some options O:)

x x x x


----------



## RavenRose

feel free to perve at mine everyone :)

My symptoms so far are a really jelly like cm which has now calmed down slightly, constant cramps for over a week now, occasionally upset tummy and as of today loss of appetite. I'm trying to not get my hopes up at all. TBH I don't feel pg but maybe it's jus my mental attitude! I just wish my cycles weren't so long :(


----------



## Ruskiegirl

GRRR im so frustrated with this cycle already :cry: I pretty certain im not pregnant unless im goign to implant late which i dont see happpening lol hopefully next cycle will be a :bfp: cycle for me :hugs:


----------



## moxie08

10 pm AF finally! Feeling quietly amused by my theory of what comes up must come down in a similar way. Gradual up, gradual down. Not liking this whole diurnal-nocturnal switch though. It was kinda nice to have a break for sleep. 

Looks like we are cycle buddies next month, baroness!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sooo i got an answer this morning IM SOOOO HAPPY ! My doctor says the reason for my chemicals is because of low progesterone so he said next time i get a positive hpt to give him a call and hell do betas and put me on progesterone:happydance::yipee:


----------



## maaybe2010

So next time your chemical will turn into a huge massive buuuump!!! :D
:happydance:

We've got the hospital tomorrow to see what's got to be done about OHs spermies. . . 
Really want to test in the morning but I don't have ANY tests!!! :dohh:
I think it's over this month cos I spotted again after DTD.

x x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thaqt sucks mabey but i think im out too :bfn: for me today , My doctor told me to keep testing around 7 dpo on so that the sooner we catch apregnancy the sooner he can get me on the progesterone so il be stocking up on IC's this next check . I think i not far behind defintly starting to feel like af will be here by saturday:hugs:


----------



## Mum2miller

hey ruskie, this might be a stupid question:dohh: but can you start the progesterone anyway? does it hurt to be on them if you are not PG like effect OV or anything??


----------



## Ruskiegirl

he wants me to do it only if i get a positive hpt im not sure why i didnt ask hehe ill have to ask him if it would be better to do it after ovulation :thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

I think I may start temping next month and join in with you girls... it seems really interesting!!

I took my temp this morning and it was 37.2!? which is high cause i temped half a cycle a while ago at the start and I was only in the 35.0 - 36.0's.

I know todays temp is irrelavant though as I havent temped all cycle.

xxx


----------



## Mum2miller

Ruskie, i read this 

Readers are told that progesterone assures uniform shedding of the uterine lining each month. Whereas estrogen builds up the endometrium during the first half of each menstrual cycle, progesterone prepares it for the implantation of a fertilized egg after ovulation. If fertilization does not occur, the ovaries stop production of progesterone (usually after 14 days) and menstruation begins. If fertilization does occur, adequate amounts of progesterone in the uterine wall will allow the egg to attach itself to the endometrium and remain securely in place.

I wonder if it would be worthwhile taking progesterone after ovulation to help improve the lining for implantation... See what your doctor says and keep us updated 
:dust: FXED for a :bfp:


----------



## Carreg

Magpies - you need to get a 2 decimal point thermometer or it's not accurate enough (but I'm sure you know that!)...as for the temp jump, had you had a hot drink or hot food before you took the temp, even like 15 mins or more before as it can change your mouth temperature quite dramatically. Just random thoughts. If not, high temperature is a good sign!

xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

Ladies. . .

We had our appointment and were told we have two options.
OH can take tamoxifen for 12 weeks and see what happens (specialist said only a trickle of people get pregnant this way).
Or, IVF:cry:

I think we're going to go for the tamoxifen and I'm going to ask for clomid as well just to boost ur chances but I'm scared to use up all our treatments to get pregnant and miscarry again.

Anyway, I secretly think I'm pregnant (despite my crappy temps!) I always do at this point in my cycle anyway! :haha:
So will see what happens by early next week O:)

Hope everyone else is doing ok :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

maaybe2010 said:


> Ladies. . .
> 
> We had our appointment and were told we have two options.
> OH can take tamoxifen for 12 weeks and see what happens (specialist said only a trickle of people get pregnant this way).
> Or, IVF:cry:
> 
> I think we're going to go for the tamoxifen and I'm going to ask for clomid as well just to boost ur chances but I'm scared to use up all our treatments to get pregnant and miscarry again.
> 
> Anyway, I secretly think I'm pregnant (despite my crappy temps!) I always do at this point in my cycle anyway! :haha:
> So will see what happens by early next week O:)
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok :hugs:

fingers crossed :thumbup:


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks hun O:)

:flower: x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

im doing good here my temps are rising !!!!! 
That sucks theres only 2 options for you guys =( I hope your pregnant to mabey !:hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

I know hun, IVF sounds so. . . serious :(
And *if* we do manage to get a child from the two free we get we will probably not be able to afford many more goes so only have one child!
I want like 5!! lol

I just commented on another thread to you! :haha:
I love that your temps are going up, maybe you'll just get a late :bfp:

:happydance:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

that would be cool but im starting to get af cramps ( so i hope she isnt coming and its because im pregnant lol


----------



## maaybe2010

I'm cramping, PMS'y and my temp hit coverline AND I'm only 12DPO!! :hissy:


----------



## 4magpies

This is gonna sound wierd but you were in my dream last night Carla!!

:haha:

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Mine is a 2 decimal point one Car, its the boots fertility one!

xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

4magpies said:


> This is gonna sound wierd but you were in my dream last night Carla!!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> xxx

Aww yay!! :haha:
What was my role? haha

:)


----------



## 4magpies

Well first I was pregnant and the baby came early but was the size of a normal baby and was a lil boy, I gave birth on my mums sofa and it didnt hurt at all!! :haha:

Then suddenly I was at work and you were there and I couldnt find my baby, its like he had disapeared. It was like he never existed but I had photos of him. Well wierd.

Then we went out in my car and you were driving it and surprised it had a 6th gear.

Then I woke up! :haha:

Well wierd?!

xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

Haha very strange! Maybe I robbed your baby?! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Ladies

Have a look at my chart please. Do you reckon I finally ovulated?

Can't believe this cycle, last Clomid cycle and my ovulation goes whack!


----------



## maaybe2010

cheekybint said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Have a look at my chart please. Do you reckon I finally ovulated?
> 
> Can't believe this cycle, last Clomid cycle and my ovulation goes whack!

Maybe. . . but I don't think so :(

:hugs:


----------



## cheekybint

Boo :(

I'm starting to think that something went really wrong inside this cycle. The ovulation pains I had on CD17 were *really* really painful, to the point I phoned OH to tell him. Then no ovulation. Never felt anything like it before, even now I'm having small ovulation pains on my right side. 

I've had an anovulatory cycle once (the month prior to my reversal last year) but that was just a painfree long cycle. 

I'm at the FS on the 15th so hopefully he'll be able to give me some idea of what happened. I have a plan of action though, hopefully he'll agree - another HSG to try and unblock my right tube, and a higher dose of Clomid


----------



## maaybe2010

Aww hun :hugs:
I've got constant pinching, ov pains on my right side sometimes quite painful. Hoping my HSG will show something too O:)

I'm so emotional right now, AF is definatley on her way!
I've got a phone interview for HSBC later today so thought I would watch some of their adverts on youtube and I'm cry!!! :dohh: 
Just wish she would turn up already!

:flower: x x x x


----------



## cheekybint

Good luck with the interview! I've had an interview with them in the past, make sure you've got pen and paper handy because sometimes they rattle stuff off at you and then ask you questions about what they've said. 

I know how you're feeling, I've been watching bleeding X-factor clips on youtube this morning and ended up in tears lol

Been an emotional week all round though - my sister had her baby last Saturday, and as much as I want to be so happy for her I'm not :( She fell pregnant a month after we told our family we were trying again. Just feels like it should be me, and to add insult to injury the month she gives birth I don't even ovulate so haven't even that to hold on to 

This TTC is way too emotional at times


----------



## maaybe2010

Ohh bloomin hell! I get sooo nervous I don;t listen properly :dohh:
Thanks hun :)

Aww that must be so tough :hugs:
I would hate so much to be in that situation. . . my brother is 14 so hopefully I don't have to deal with that for a while :hugs:

x x x x


----------



## moxie08

cheekybint, I believe you have ovulated but later than you originally thought. It is possible that the other follicle formed a cyst which burst, hence the pain. It's also possible that you ovulated twice. Remember that temp rises are caused by an increase in progesterone and a decrease in estrogen. The decrease in estrogen is a result of competing follicles dying away (aka a single follicle racing ahead causes the others to degenerate), as the estrogen is proportional to the number of follicles growing.

It is unlikely to see a raise in temp *over a period of 3-4 days *that is not related to ovulation. I wouldn't throw the towel in for this month; wait and see what happens this week.


----------



## cheekybint

Oh Moxie you have made my day, you would not believe how pleased I am to read this!


----------



## maaybe2010

My interview got cancelled and rearranged and I only got told half an hour before I was meant to have it!! :dohh: I've been working myself up alll day lol

Also we've just been told I need an appointment to have some tests to check I can go on clomid :shrug: Never heard of this before. . . ?

Looking good then cheeky :thumbup: (I believe Moxie over myself anyday! :haha:)
Moxie you know what's going on with chart low temps and chart this round?

:flower: x x x x


----------



## moxie08

NP, cheeky -- I'm glad to help give some perspective. Sorry about all the errors in my posts lately. I've been writing from my iphone and it's pretty awkward! I don't notice all the errors until later.


----------



## cheekybint

maaybe2010 said:


> My interview got cancelled and rearranged and I only got told half an hour before I was meant to have it!! :dohh: I've been working myself up alll day lol
> 
> Also we've just been told I need an appointment to have some tests to check I can go on clomid :shrug: Never heard of this before. . . ?
> 
> Looking good then cheeky :thumbup: (I believe Moxie over myself anyday! :haha:)
> Moxie you know what's going on with chart low temps and chart this round?
> 
> :flower: x x x x

Oh no that's terrible maaybe, after all that build up too!

I'm not sure about what tests they would want to do before prescribing Clomid, I never had any specifically for that purpose. Maybe they want to do LH/LSH tests first? :shrug:


----------



## cheekybint

moxie08 said:


> NP, cheeky -- I'm glad to help give some perspective. Sorry about all the errors in my posts lately. I've been writing from my iphone and it's pretty awkward! I don't notice all the errors until later.

I have the same problem, predictive text can be a right pain lol


----------



## maaybe2010

Maybe. . . 

I've already had them done though :wacko:
I swear they just want to waste time :dohh: lol

x x x x


----------



## moxie08

maaybe2010 said:


> My interview got cancelled and rearranged and I only got told half an hour before I was meant to have it!! :dohh: I've been working myself up alll day lol
> 
> Also we've just been told I need an appointment to have some tests to check I can go on clomid :shrug: Never heard of this before. . . ?
> 
> Looking good then cheeky :thumbup: (I believe Moxie over myself anyday! :haha:)
> Moxie you know what's going on with chart low temps and chart this round?
> 
> :flower: x x x x

You are missing a big gap of temps there so it's really anyone's guess, Maaybe. Sorry :-( But for what's it's worth, you tend to have temps around 36.4 in luteal phase outside of the normal peak which you probably missed.


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks Moxie, I think AF has just landed. . . 
My luteal phase was only 11 days! :shock:

x x x x

EDIT: Thinking about it I was already a little worried as I had one lasted 13 days and one lasting 15 and I know it shouldn't change more than a day really. . . 

Oh but I think this month _*might*_ be because I've not been bothering with my vits.
This is the first time in a year and a half I haven't taken them properly so maybe that's why :shrug:

x x x x


----------



## samsugar7

Bit late OMG page 168 where have i been lol

We are ntnp but charting for my doc, i have become a bit of a test subject for him as i have been on the pill since i was about 12 he want so see how long it takes to conceive and what my cycles are like ( didnt get a chance last time round as Jaden was conceived on the pill and using condoms) 

Link to my chart is below only the current one is right as i completely messed it up last cycle (somrthing went wrong as i bled twice)

I guess this is my frst proper month as we stopped the pill mid pack as i had a sickness bug and missed a few days so wouldnt have been protected anyway so just stopped around the 18th of July. 

:hi:


----------



## cheekybint

Temp rose again today.

FF has now put me at 4dpo, still not convinced though, will see what tomorrow brings


----------



## maaybe2010

Ladies I had an episode this morning :blush:

AF has come on proplery but I had serve cramps and backache so much I was lying on the bathroom floor lol, I felt dizzy and hot and so sick I had my head down the toilet bowl! And . . . I kept feeling like I need a poo :shy: which I didn't . . 
It felt just like when I had the miscarriage :(

I was very scared, have no idea why that has happened, it's my third period since the MC :shrug:

:flower: x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

maaybe, I am not sure but it looks like your lp has shortened which is weird, I dont know if maybe you had some sort of chemical pg, did you test this cycle at all?

If it gets to bad I would defo. call a dr.

I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## maaybe2010

I know really short for me :wacko: Only thing I can say is since my MC I haven't been taking my vits regualry and they've got vitB6 in which I think can lengthen LP?

Well I said to OH I had some normal tiny clots very dark red but then I had some more fleshy 'bits' which weren't exactly clots so I'm not really sure what's gone on :(
No this is the first month in a long time I haven't tested! Although if it was a chemical or something else I'm glad I didn't know cos I couldn't stand thinking I was pregnant again just to be shot down with all this.

Yeah it's a lot better now, I'm a but sore and my head's banging but I'm alright.
If I get the pains again I'll have to ring someone, I half thought it might have been my appendix going :dohh:

:flow: x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I think you ovulated on cd 15 mabey i think ff has it wrong =D I have had cycles where my lp was shorter then normal i think if it happens again i would talk to your doc about it =D:hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks RG, I'm not sure I did though, going off the tests I would agree with FF.
Although it's not the length I'm worried about as much as the pain! 

:flower: x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

If it hurts to much defintly see your doc hun it could be ectopic ????
Still no AF for me hopefully i got something to celebrate if she hasnt showed by tuesday morning im gonna give my doc a call if i havent had apositive hpt incase i am pregnant i dont want to chance loosing another when i found out my problem =D


----------



## maaybe2010

I don't know it felt just like the miscarriage, it's not today it was just yesterday when it first started.
I don't think it's ectopic since I'm actually bleeding but then I didn't test this month :shrug:

Your chart is looking good :thumbup:

:flower: x x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well my temp droppped a little this morning but af isnt here :thumbup: STAY AWAY :witch:


----------



## aragornlover8

Hey maaybe, I'm not sure if this helps but I've had occasional periods that have been absolutely horrible. They happen once in a blue moon (like maybe one every couple of years , if that). When I say bad, I mean throwing up from the pain and breaking out into cold sweats. 

For me, I don't think anything was necessarily wrong. It was just a weird fluke in my cycle. 

I would still call your doctor if you're worried, though. :hugs:


----------



## samsugar7

This is my first month charting, will someone have a look at it for me? 

I know all charts are different but this is my 3rd month of trying and as LO was conceived through a condom and beng on the pill i thought something might have worked by now :cry:

Temp has now dropped after OV so im out of the running this month. 

:dust:


----------



## maaybe2010

aragornlover8 said:


> Hey maaybe, I'm not sure if this helps but I've had occasional periods that have been absolutely horrible. They happen once in a blue moon (like maybe one every couple of years , if that). When I say bad, I mean throwing up from the pain and breaking out into cold sweats.
> 
> For me, I don't think anything was necessarily wrong. It was just a weird fluke in my cycle.
> 
> I would still call your doctor if you're worried, though. :hugs:


Thanks hun :hugs:
Just can't believe I felt like that, never had it before :nope:

I think I'm definatley going to the doctors, the smallest things can turn dangerous if you let them so best to get everything checked :thumbup:

x x x x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

my temp dropped by .1 degree ! and no AF !


----------



## maaybe2010

RG your cycles are started to hurt my head!! :haha:
Did you get a late positive with your girl?

I *FINALY *managed to book my HSG!!
Again. . . lol
Can't wait to get my letter though to make sure they haven't booked me for a ultrasounds again :dohh:

:flower: x xx x xx x xx x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

i did with both my girls =D i was 6 weeks with jackie and 3 months with cadence :thumbup:


----------



## maaybe2010

Ruskiegirl said:


> i did with both my girls =D i was 6 weeks with jackie and 3 months with cadence :thumbup:

Oooh well that's good! :D It might just be happening like that this time.
Sorry about that I thought one of your girls was just your husbands :dohh:, dunno where I got that from! :haha:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

ya the youngest is his my oldest is from a previous marriage =D


----------



## maaybe2010

Ruskiegirl said:


> ya the youngest is his my oldest is from a previous marriage =D

There we go!
I'm glad I'm not going mad :haha:

x x x x x


----------



## cheekybint

Well my temperature continues to jump around like it's on a bleeding pogo stick!

Just want this cycle finished now


----------



## maaybe2010

I'm on CD3, CD1 and 2 I had a 'decent' amount of medium flow.
Today I put in a fresh pad when I woke up and I haven't changed it yet cos there's only a strip of (brown) blood :wacko:
I can't even decide wether to mark it down as light or spotting!
I normally have have a good 5 day flow but since the MC they've just been getting lighter and lighter :shrug:

I wish I knew what was going on! :(

Oh should probably add there is dark red, slighty brown blood when I wipe and it's more than just a 'stain' if that makes sense?

:flower: x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

i would wait and see what it does for the rest of the day :thumbup: then mark your heaviest flow at the end
Just called my doc asked if he would give me betas waiting for him to call me back my cervix is way to soft and high for my period to come and i want to catch that beany fast if i am so i can get on progesterone quickly!


----------



## Sooz

Hi ladies, this is my first month TTC and charting, does my chart look 'normal' to you? i.e. is what is happening what you would expect to see? 

Incidentally FF has me down as Ov on CD16 but my other fertility signs ignoring temperature (CD17's was after a severe bout of insomnia) all pointed to CD17.

Thanks


----------



## Baronessgogo

Maaybe if it help mine have been weird wince the miscarriage, lasting a lot longer than they ever did


----------



## maaybe2010

Baronessgogo said:


> Maaybe if it help mine have been weird wince the miscarriage, lasting a lot longer than they ever did

:hugs:

I'm worried my lining isn't thick enough now!
We're opting for IVF but surely they won't do it if I haven't got enough for anything to implant? :(


----------



## Ruskiegirl

just had bloods done will let you ladies know in the morning what the results are !!!


----------



## Kaede351

FX'd for you Ruskie!!!

XxX


----------



## Jazzybub

Hey lovlies! my temp took a little dip today :-( I hope its an implantation dip... FC for all of you


----------



## maaybe2010

Jazzybub said:


> Hey lovlies! my temp took a little dip today :-( I hope its an implantation dip... FC for all of you

Could be, don't think it could be caused by AF just yet!
How long is your LP normally?

:flower: x x x x x


----------



## samsugar7

I give up, i have now apparently not OV! Anyone any good at analysing charts? Put my temp in this morning and FF has now changed and saying i havent OV yet :shrug:

Im confused

x


----------



## Jazzybub

maaybe2010 said:


> Jazzybub said:
> 
> 
> Hey lovlies! my temp took a little dip today :-( I hope its an implantation dip... FC for all of you
> 
> Could be, don't think it could be caused by AF just yet!
> How long is your LP normally?
> 
> :flower: x x x x xClick to expand...

I hope it is! it is way too early for AF but she can be a total :witch: my LP is normally 13 days so i still have a while to go


----------



## Jazzybub

samsugar7 said:


> I give up, i have now apparently not OV! Anyone any good at analysing charts? Put my temp in this morning and FF has now changed and saying i havent OV yet :shrug:
> 
> Im confused
> 
> x

Hmmm weird! I would have said you ovd around CD 13/14.... how long are your cycles normally?
:hug:


----------



## cheekybint

Hi ladies

RG what's happening? Have you taken another test??

My temp has risen again today, but I also feel like crap (tired and hungry) so don't know if I might be ill and that's why it's gone back up


----------



## Ruskiegirl

had bloodwork done earlier today but now bright red spotting only when i wipe :cry:


----------



## samsugar7

Jazzybub said:


> samsugar7 said:
> 
> 
> I give up, i have now apparently not OV! Anyone any good at analysing charts? Put my temp in this morning and FF has now changed and saying i havent OV yet :shrug:
> 
> Im confused
> 
> x
> 
> Hmmm weird! I would have said you ovd around CD 13/14.... how long are your cycles normally?
> :hug:Click to expand...

Im not exactly sure as i have been on the pill for 13 years apart from when i was pregnant with Jaden, I always had a bleed when i had my pill break if that helps at all?

thank you for replying. 

x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

well the spotting has turned into light brght red bleeding looks like the :witch: is here:cry:


----------



## cheekybint

Aww I'm sorry RG :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

No worries ! This is what im aiming for !
10/13/10 - First day of your cycle
10/25/10 - A little bit fertile
10/26/10 - Fertile
10/27/10 - VERY fertile
10/28/10 - time to ovulate
11/11/10 - End of cycle
11/10/10 - A home pregnancy test may work now
11/14/10 - No period? Maybe you're pregnant!
7/28/11 - If you are, this is your approximate due date(Hubbys 32nd birthday !)


----------



## Baronessgogo

Aww Ruskie im sorry :( tho good sign for hubbys birthday :D


----------



## maaybe2010

Ruskiegirl said:


> well the spotting has turned into light brght red bleeding looks like the :witch: is here:cry:

:hugs:

Your new ticker isn't working for me hun O:)



samsugar7 said:


> I give up, i have now apparently not OV! Anyone any good at analysing charts? Put my temp in this morning and FF has now changed and saying i havent OV yet :shrug:
> 
> Im confused
> 
> x

I would of said you had OV'd CD13 too :shrug:

x x x x


----------



## samsugar7

maaybe2010 said:


> I would of said you had OV'd CD13 too :shrug:
> 
> x x x x

Thank you i guess i need to see a few months worth of charts to see if there is a pattern. x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Is it working now i think i got it fixed =) well i have a new goal !
MONTH 2:
10/13/10 - First day of your cycle
10/25/10 - A little bit fertile
10/26/10 - Fertile
10/27/10 - VERY fertile
10/28/10 - time to ovulate
11/11/10 - End of cycle
11/10/10 - A home pregnancy test may work now
11/14/10 - No period? Maybe you're pregnant!
7/28/11 - If you are, this is your approximate due date
It gives me a month to get things ready i would be so happy if iconceived next cycle cause my due date would fall on hubbys birthday ! and i thought it would be so awesome to have a son born on his birthday what agift that would be !


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, AF got me..... but on the positive side I am charting this cycle and have preseed to use and going to try SMEP! Wish me luck.

xxx


----------



## samsugar7

4magpies said:


> Hey girls, AF got me..... but on the positive side I am charting this cycle and have preseed to use and going to try SMEP! Wish me luck.
> 
> xxx

She got me too this morning! Im a grump now :haha::haha::haha: 

:hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

How long are your cycles?! We can be buddies... yey!! When do you usually ovulate?

xxx


----------



## samsugar7

4magpies said:


> How long are your cycles?! We can be buddies... yey!! When do you usually ovulate?
> 
> xxx

Between 28/30 days normally, but this one was only 26 which is quite strange :shrug:

OV around CD 13/15, i cant be sure as we have only been chartng 2 months before then i was on the pill. 

Love to be buddies! xx


----------



## 4magpies

My cycles vary between 27 & 30.

I usually ov on CD14 from my good side and CD16 from my bad.

This is my first month charting so I will need help from you guys!

xxx


----------



## cheekybint

Well my temp continues to slowly rise! Assuming my dpo is correct, which i think it is; although it may be one day out, this has to be the strangest cycle i have had to date!

Fs appointment this afternoon, did a test this morning bfn. if i am pregnant this cycle would a hospital test pick it up?


----------



## mamadonna

not too sure if a hospital test would pick it up but good luck anyway :thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

If they did a blood test and implantation has occured then yes, but a normal dip test one.. no.

xx


----------



## cheekybint

No test done but i do have 3 more months on clomid, at 100mg this time and another hsg booked for 4th October!


----------



## maaybe2010

cheekybint said:


> No test done but i do have 3 more months on clomid, at 100mg this time and another hsg booked for 4th October!

Wow they sprted that quick!!! :thumbup:
Mine's finaly been booked for the 22nd but I should of been having it in May :dohh:

:kiss: :hugs:


----------



## moxie08

cheekybint said:


> No test done but i do have 3 more months on clomid, at 100mg this time and another hsg booked for 4th October!

So they aren't doing a month on and a month off? To be honest, I'm not sure Clomid is doing you any good. Any negotiation room on starting it later in your cycle, say day 4? Clomid can have a negative effect on your reproductive cycle especially if you already had evidence of ovulating. 

Then again, I'm not a fertility specialist. :hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

Moxie, or anyone else, can I ask you if you think I OV 'properly'?
I'm not sure all of my charts are avalible to view on FF but I've got them on my comp. . 
I'm really worried because I've only had two cycles with big temp jumps at ovulation and the biggest one I got pregnant, I'm worried that I'm not ovulating properly each month :(

:flower: x x x x


----------



## cheekybint

moxie08 said:


> cheekybint said:
> 
> 
> No test done but i do have 3 more months on clomid, at 100mg this time and another hsg booked for 4th October!
> 
> So they aren't doing a month on and a month off? To be honest, I'm not sure Clomid is doing you any good. Any negotiation room on starting it later in your cycle, say day 4? Clomid can have a negative effect on your reproductive cycle especially if you already had evidence of ovulating.
> 
> Then again, I'm not a fertility specialist. :hugs:Click to expand...

FS hopes the increased dose will make my left ovary ovulate. He is monitoring me closely each cycle now. I will be having an internal scan every other day from CD12 until I've ovulated. He seems to think I should be pregnant by now, and wants to be 100% sure that I am definitely releasing an egg at ovulation, not just the hormones. He practically dismissed BBT monitoring as it monitors the hormones released and doesn't guarantee an egg was released! I will still be monitoring it though.

This will be my last time on Clomid though, he said if it doesn't do the trick within 6 months then it's highly like not to do it at all. 

What I really want is the HSG to clear my right tube, 4th October should fall before my next ovulation too.

As for my temp, it rose again today but it could be reaching it's peak and drop tomorrow, will see!


----------



## cheekybint

maaybe2010 said:


> Moxie, or anyone else, can I ask you if you think I OV 'properly'?
> I'm not sure all of my charts are avalible to view on FF but I've got them on my comp. .
> I'm really worried because I've only had two cycles with big temp jumps at ovulation and the biggest one I got pregnant, I'm worried that I'm not ovulating properly each month :(
> 
> :flower: x x x x


From what I can see, yes I think you're ovulating properly, although my FS has left me doubting BBT monitoring now (see post above!)


----------



## cheekybint

I'm starting to think I'm pregnant, do you think it's possible??


----------



## 4magpies

Of course its possible. Whats making you think so? Symptoms? Or your chart?

xxx


----------



## cheekybint

Just my chart and a "feeling". I gave up symptoms spotting many cycles ago lol

I hate getting my hopes up :/


----------



## 4magpies

Like a 6th sense?

Lets hope its right eh?! I have my FX'd for you. :kiss:

xxx


----------



## mamadonna

fingers crossed for you cheeky,not sure whats happening with me ff not showing o but i missed a temp when i really shouldnt of,i think i o on fri or sat


----------



## cheekybint

Looks like my feelings were right ladies!!

Just done a digital test and it says Im pregnant!


----------



## Baronessgogo

Aww congratulations Cheeky!


----------



## maaybe2010

cheekybint said:


> Looks like my feelings were right ladies!!
> 
> Just done a digital test and it says Im pregnant!

Congratulations Sweetie!!! :happydance: :dance:


:kiss:


----------



## cheekybint

Thank you both! 

Am at my friends today but will post a photo in my journal tonight. I am still shaking with shock! I took the test in Morrisons toilets and really didn't expect it to be positive, then sat in the car crying for ages lol


----------



## maaybe2010

Awwww what you like!! :hugs:
Hope you have a very happy and healthy nine months hun :)

:dance:


----------



## moxie08

Cheeky! I'm so proud! This is really great. I hope you have a safe and healthy pregnancy and birth.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:happydance::happydance: YAY CHEEKY !!! That is fabulous news im so happy for you have a great 9 months darling:hugs:


----------



## moxie08

maaybe2010 said:


> Moxie, or anyone else, can I ask you if you think I OV 'properly'?
> I'm not sure all of my charts are avalible to view on FF but I've got them on my comp. .
> I'm really worried because I've only had two cycles with big temp jumps at ovulation and the biggest one I got pregnant, I'm worried that I'm not ovulating properly each month :(
> 
> :flower: x x x x

I'm not sure the charts will tell us anything -- temp jumps have more to do with the timings of ovulation. We all know that temperatures vary from day to night naturally. Temps also vary over the month due to hormone changes. They can also vary due to sleep patterns and illness. Months can vary due to seasonal weather changes. So you see, there are a lot of variables, and they all interact in a complicated way. 

The important thing is the shift, not necessarily how it occurs, and the stable temps afterwards. Sometimes we might have 'off' months. Sometimes the temps won't be all that stable. Other than confirming when ovulation should or might have occurred, charting is a pretty well useless diagnostic tool. Use it to learn about your body and your cycle. But once you know yourself and your cycle, do only what you need to do to ensure you BD on the right days.

Honestly, Maaybe, if you've already conceived once, the odds are that you are ovulating appropriately and that you will eventually conceive again. You probably have improved odds for an IUI procedure where your husband's semen is washed and treated. Male Factor infertility demands patience most of all. Conceiving will simply take longer than average. You may need to rely on specialist techniques such as ICSI, but in the end your odds will be superior than someone with female-factor infertility undergoing the same procedure. :hugs:


----------



## notquitesure

Congratulations Cheeky... H & H 9 months to you :) 

(I like to stalk this thread from time to time !!!) xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

moxie08 said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Moxie, or anyone else, can I ask you if you think I OV 'properly'?
> I'm not sure all of my charts are avalible to view on FF but I've got them on my comp. .
> I'm really worried because I've only had two cycles with big temp jumps at ovulation and the biggest one I got pregnant, I'm worried that I'm not ovulating properly each month :(
> 
> :flower: x x x x
> 
> I'm not sure the charts will tell us anything -- temp jumps have more to do with the timings of ovulation. We all know that temperatures vary from day to night naturally. Temps also vary over the month due to hormone changes. They can also vary due to sleep patterns and illness. Months can vary due to seasonal weather changes. So you see, there are a lot of variables, and they all interact in a complicated way.
> 
> The important thing is the shift, not necessarily how it occurs, and the stable temps afterwards. Sometimes we might have 'off' months. Sometimes the temps won't be all that stable. Other than confirming when ovulation should or might have occurred, charting is a pretty well useless diagnostic tool. Use it to learn about your body and your cycle. But once you know yourself and your cycle, do only what you need to do to ensure you BD on the right days.
> 
> Honestly, Maaybe, if you've already conceived once, the odds are that you are ovulating appropriately and that you will eventually conceive again. You probably have improved odds for an IUI procedure where your husband's semen is washed and treated. Male Factor infertility demands patience most of all. Conceiving will simply take longer than average. You may need to rely on specialist techniques such as ICSI, but in the end your odds will be superior than someone with female-factor infertility undergoing the same procedure. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank moxie :hugs:

I don't think we're elegible for for IUI due to OHs anti sperm antibodies, but we're definatley going for ICSI O:)

:kiss:


----------



## cheekybint

Thank you all so much ladies, you have been my rocks!

Moxie, I suspect you were right about multiple ovulation :D

Here's my test anyway!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ults-11dpo-clearblue-digital.html#post6938501


----------



## moxie08

That's okay, Maaybe - most people shouldn't waste their time/money on an IUI. It's unfortunate that no one explains how bad the pregnancy rates are for it. If the odds of conceiving in 'normal' months are very low, IUI only marginally increases those odds. It could take a lot of tries to achieve the best success rate from IUI just like it might take up to a year to conceive naturally with normal chances. It's not for everyone.


----------



## moxie08

That's brill, Cheeky. =) You sound like you have a good doctor, so I'm sure your consultant will screen you carefully, but do make sure there is no risk of ectopic. You are a higher risk with the surgery you had and abnormally increasing HCG is one of the earliest indicators. I want to make sure you are safe so you can enjoy a beautiful pregnancy. :hugs: There's no reason to be anything but thrilled right now! :cloud9:


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks Moxie, my FS wants me booked in for a scan next week to check what's happening. Bit worried about the HCG level now you've mentioned it, didn't know that it's a sign of ectopic


----------



## ttcbaby117

cheeky huge congrats hun!


----------



## moxie08

cheekybint said:


> Thanks Moxie, my FS wants me booked in for a scan next week to check what's happening. Bit worried about the HCG level now you've mentioned it, didn't know that it's a sign of ectopic

Qualitative HCG tests don't have the sensitivity to indicate ectopic and no one should use them to confirm rises in HCG! The blood tests and scans will be much more effective at confirming anything. 

Plus, keep in mind that the chance of multiple pregnancies on Clomid (especially when the FS diagnosed it to specifically produce multiple eggs) is significant! There is nothing to suggest that you aren't carrying a strong embryo or twins. As your doctor, I would be concerned about your risk of ectopic regardless, because your safety would be my primary concern, even before your fertility. Let your doctor be concerned for you and stay on :cloud9:. That's what he's for. =) 

Remember what I wrote about early HCG levels 
(link below) -- the earlier implantation is, the faster they tend to increase. Everybody is different! All types can result in a healthy baby.


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats cheeky!!!!!!!!

Well my chart already looks wrong, why are my dots circles that are hollow?

Why is my temp dropping, AF is on her way out? Does that affect it?

xxx


----------



## cheekybint

I took another digital this morning and it said not pregnant, now Im really worried and confused! Was yesterday s test faulty??


----------



## moxie08

You know what they say -- once you get one positive test, stop doing tests! You need blood tests and scans to know what is going on. I know it must be very hard if not impossible, but try to remain hopeful and patient until the FS is able to confirm anything.


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks moxie i have spoken to my Fs and he wants me to do a normal test then call him back and he will scan me this afternoon


----------



## mamadonna

good luck for this afternoon cheeky,keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Baronessgogo

Good luck cheeky :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

good luck cheeky please let us know what is going on when you can.


----------



## cheekybint

Hi ladies

oh bought another digital instead of a normal so i used it and it still said not pregnant. Called Fs and he said it was highly unlikely i had a false positive and wants me to wait till after af due before testing again, so no scan today

i checked out the accuracy on these tests and out of 1184 they got 4 false positives; making them 97.7% accurate. that's enough for me to doubt the test yesterday so i am just going to wait it out till Monday when af is due

can not believe i could be so unlucky to get a faulty digital test


----------



## maaybe2010

cheekybint said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> oh bought another digital instead of a normal so i used it and it still said not pregnant. Called Fs and he said it was highly unlikely i had a false positive and wants me to wait till after af due before testing again, so no scan today
> 
> i checked out the accuracy on these tests and out of 1184 they got 4 false positives; making them 97.7% accurate. that's enough for me to doubt the test yesterday so i am just going to wait it out till Monday when af is due
> 
> can not believe i could be so unlucky to get a faulty digital test

:hugs:

I hope evrything is going to work out well in this sistuation babe! :hugs:

:kiss:


----------



## moxie08

Just to let you know, Cheeky, that I have been keeping tabs on your news and hope you are doing okay!


----------



## ttcbaby117

cheeky - where are you? What is going on?


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks Moxie, I've kind of resigned myself to a dodgy digital test on Friday. Would rather think the worse if you know what I mean.

AF due yesterday/today but no sign as of yet. Feels like she's coming though

Spoke with FS's nurse this morning and she will organise a blood test for me if AF doesn't show. Am giving it till Wednesday morning before calling them again.

Not testing again, can't face another BFN. It'll be either AF or a blood test


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I think your chart still looks great cheeky !!!:hugs: 
Well as for me AF is officially gone today :happydance: Now we wait for ovulation go sept/oct conception :thumbup:


----------



## maaybe2010

I think your chart still looks good too hun! :hugs: :kiss:

I've got my HSG on Wednesday I'm dead excited!! :dohh: :haha:
Can't wait to find out when our IVF appointment is either, just hope it isn't too far away . . . 

We're still gona be trying naturally though, so will still be in here asking Moxie silly questions for the next few months (hopefully it's only a few months as well!)

:flower: x x x x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thats good mabey they say alot of women get pregnant the same cycle as a hsg !!!
Well todays OPK is darker what do you ladies think ???
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/OPK%20HPT/002.jpg


----------



## maaybe2010

Yep :thumbup:
We're trying to time DTD so he has saved some of his swimmers up too, I would be so very grateful if I were to get pregnant naturally again and not go through IVF O:)

Your on your way babe, maybe later on or a day more? :)

:flower: x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im thinking ill get a positive in 2 days i am hoping i will still ovulate on a normal day this cycle and not late :thumbup:


----------



## moxie08

I thought saving swimmers wasn't possible with antibodies, as they died off in greater numbers waiting to be ejaculated?


----------



## maaybe2010

moxie08 said:


> I thought saving swimmers wasn't possible with antibodies, as they died off in greater numbers waiting to be ejaculated?

Where have you heard that? I'm not questioning you, just would like to go a read!! :haha:

No I didn't know that Moxie! I can't find _that much_ literature on anti bodies at all and a lot of it that I do contradicts each other.


:hugs: :kiss:


----------



## 4magpies

maaybe2010 said:


> I think your chart still looks good too hun! :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> I've got my HSG on Wednesday I'm dead excited!! :dohh: :haha:
> Can't wait to find out when our IVF appointment is either, just hope it isn't too far away . . .
> 
> We're still gona be trying naturally though, so will still be in here asking Moxie silly questions for the next few months (hopefully it's only a few months as well!)
> 
> :flower: x x x x x x x

Glad to hear you are still trying naturally honey. :kiss:

And good luck for your HSG, hope the results are good.

I am gutted Phill didnt want to TTC after my lap & dye in May because like Ruskie says it increases your chances. I think we have missed out window though. 

I'm starting to get the hang of temping now, its kind automatic when I get up.

My temps seem to be settling now aswell, some sort of pattern.

xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

4magpies said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> I think your chart still looks good too hun! :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> I've got my HSG on Wednesday I'm dead excited!! :dohh: :haha:
> Can't wait to find out when our IVF appointment is either, just hope it isn't too far away . . .
> 
> We're still gona be trying naturally though, so will still be in here asking Moxie silly questions for the next few months (hopefully it's only a few months as well!)
> 
> :flower: x x x x x x x
> 
> Glad to hear you are still trying naturally honey. :kiss:
> 
> And good luck for your HSG, hope the results are good.
> 
> I am gutted Phill didnt want to TTC after my lap & dye in May because like Ruskie says it increases your chances. I think we have missed out window though.
> 
> I'm starting to get the hang of temping now, its kind automatic when I get up.
> 
> My temps seem to be settling now aswell, some sort of pattern.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Awww thanks hun :hugs:
I gota admit though the I read up the more I'm shocked we managed to get pregnant at all! There's couples with the same problem as us, most of the time less servre and they haven't been able to conceive for 3 years + :shock: Our little angel was a miracle :cloud9:

I'm feeling a lot more positive these days, didnt realise I was feeling so low until I started feeling better if that makes sense? So I'm just thinking that there's always a chance as little as it is, how silly would we be to miss it O:)

Thanks hun, I'm a bit worried I might have a blockage or slight blockage on my right side but we'll see O:)

Awww hun, men are such losers sometimes!! :dohh: :hugs:

:thumbup: :kiss:


----------



## 4magpies

I'm just happy I am TTC now!!

I just hope I am pregnant before my consultant appoinment in December, that would be ideal. I dont want to have another op and I am happy with just having one baby. The next step for me would probably be to remove my left & tube and ovary and hope my right becomes dominant.

Yeah I know what you mean about not knowing how bad you felt till you feel better.

Lots of love & hugs honey.

xxxx


----------



## ragdoll

Hey gals

Really really need your help.
Please look at this chart. I think I ovulated cd16 so that makes me way way way late but still get bfns.
Anyone think I ovulated different times.
I got usual signs at cd16 and nothing else.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e59b3


----------



## maaybe2010

ragdoll said:


> Hey gals
> 
> Really really need your help.
> Please look at this chart. I think I ovulated cd16 so that makes me way way way late but still get bfns.
> Anyone think I ovulated different times.
> I got usual signs at cd16 and nothing else.
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e59b3

I think you may have OV'd around CD23/24 which means your only around 10/11DPO.

If that's the case you've got a nice big dip on CD7/8 :thumbup:

Can't understand why FF wouldn't have picked up on OV though . . . :wacko:


----------



## cheekybint

Hey ragdoll

I think I would agree with Maaybe, bit hard to be sure with the missing temps though.


----------



## mamadonna

hi every1 would you mind having peak at my chart plz


----------



## moxie08

Hi Maaybe -- it really depends on the type of antibodies. Did they give any indication on where they were? Supposedly tail are better than head ones, for obvious reasons (affecting fertilization). I didn't have time to do a thorough search, but my first theory is that perhaps spending a longer time 'waiting' means the sperm collect more antibodies. It sounds like samples can vary extraordinarily between months, etc. Until you have more detailed information, I wouldn't really credit the antibodies as causing a big problem for you.


----------



## maaybe2010

No didn't mention where they were all I've got from the three samples is:

IgG (% binding) 100%, 90%, 90%
IgA (% binding) 20%, 60%, 55%

I think he abstained 4 days for the first one 3 for the seCond :dohh: and 5 for the last. We kind of feel we shoUld saving up becasue of his count as well. . .

My HSG went fab today, I'm all clear O:)
Had a bit of spotting but not enough for me to worry yet lol

:flower: x x x x x x x


----------



## ragdoll

Thanks gals. Getting all sorts of input on when or if I ov. It is driving me crazy. Guess I should wait longer and see what happens.
Hate waiting!


----------



## moxie08

Saving up is a false economy for count, as it might be that what is causing the low count is a fast degradation of the sperm. So for a successful fertilization, you want the freshest sperm, and should therefore clean the system out every 2 days. I try to get a 2 day gap and a one day gap within the four days before ovulation just to be sure. 

It's hard to know what the numbers mean without any context from the lab. Are they the percent of motile sperm which are affected by surface antibodies? IgA is supposedly worse, but it sounds like it's quite hard to know how your fertility will be impacted without any further information. Simply having higher levels of IgA can cause an increase risk for miscarriage, so if you 100% want to avoid the possibility of it happening again, avoid conception except for ICSI. The sperm will be washed and chosen specifically to give you the best (and safest) chance.


----------



## maaybe2010

moxie08 said:


> Saving up is a false economy for count, as it might be that what is causing the low count is a fast degradation of the sperm. So for a successful fertilization, you want the freshest sperm, and should therefore clean the system out every 2 days. I try to get a 2 day gap and a one day gap within the four days before ovulation just to be sure.
> 
> It's hard to know what the numbers mean without any context from the lab. Are they the percent of motile sperm which are affected by surface antibodies? IgA is supposedly worse, but it sounds like it's quite hard to know how your fertility will be impacted without any further information. Simply having higher levels of IgA can cause an increase risk for miscarriage, so if you 100% want to avoid the possibility of it happening again, avoid conception except for ICSI. The sperm will be washed and chosen specifically to give you the best (and safest) chance.

Really? Is that dependant on the individual? OHs sample seems to prove it :shrug: After abstaining 4 days he had 12 million, 3 days 7 million (and motility and morphology was shocking) and 5 days was 14 million and pretty good motility. Also the month we did get pregnant he abstained 4 days before we DTD :shrug:

I wish he could do a few more smaples becasue I don't think three is that great to go off. . . 

I have no idea, it is literally wrote like that on the forms :(
I doubt we'll be getting pregnant naturally before ICSI anyway lol

:flower: x x x x x x


----------



## Allie84

ragdoll, I can't really tell looking your chart. I'm hoping FF just missed it with the missing temps! FX

mama, yours is looking really good.

I have a quick question....is it possible to get a temp shift but not ovulate? I ask because FF says I've ovulated but I never got a pos OPK (only almost positive). I also don't 'feel' like I normally do in the 2ww, and my temps aren't amazingly high. FF says I'm 9dpo.....thanks!


----------



## Guera

Allie,

I think you might have just missed your surge, and you really did O. 
How often were you testing with the opks?

Oh it also looks like possible implant on 7dpo!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks. Admittedly I didn't do the OPKS as well as I should have. I didn't know all of the ins and outs....I was taking them at 4 pm (after work) and 11 ish pm every day. So I could have missed it between 11 pm and 4 pm the next day, maybe. I also didn't wait 4 hours between going to the bathroom before POAS so maybe that affected it. So I'm gong to assume I ovulated but I just don't feel as confident as I would if I had gotten a pos OPK!

Btw your chart looks really good!!! :)


----------



## Guera

Allie84 said:


> Thanks. Admittedly I didn't do the OPKS as well as I should have. I didn't know all of the ins and outs....I was taking them at 4 pm (after work) and 11 ish pm every day. So I could have missed it between 11 pm and 4 pm the next day, maybe. I also didn't wait 4 hours between going to the bathroom before POAS so maybe that affected it. So I'm gong to assume I ovulated but I just don't feel as confident as I would if I had gotten a pos OPK!
> 
> Btw your chart looks really good!!! :)

That sounds logical. I know it is possible to get a + opk and not O but its pretty rare, especially since you have a noted temp rise
:dust:


----------



## moxie08

Maaybe -- For one man over a period of time, the quality of samples vary considerably, and to be honest, I don't think your results preclude conceiving naturally (as evident by the fact that you've already done so). Even the amount of antibodies can wax and wane over time. Personally, I would rather have a lower count of high quality sperm than a higher count of mostly dead and/or functionally useless sperm.

The antibodies are a concern from a miscarriage point of view, but unless the lab can confirm where the antibodies are on the sperm, you won't know how much it will affect motility or fertilization in the womb. If I were in your position, I would be making sure there was no evidence/history of STIs, trauma or blockage that is triggering the antibodies, and if that's all clear, I'd wait patiently for ICSI. I'm not sure I'd be willing to risk another miscarriage, so I'd probably avoid conceiving naturally.


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, started SMEP last night.

This is my first month charting and finally starting to see the pattern.

Do you girls recon my temp with go above 36.51 after ov?

xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

You should see a decent jump after ovulation =D Did you get a positive opk yet ?


----------



## 4magpies

Nooo only on CD9.

Should get an +opk around CD14-16.

xx


----------



## cheekybint

You will probably see a dip in your temperature just before ovulation Magpie, I believe this is due to the LH surge. I don't use OPKs but usually get a nice dip a day before O


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks cheeky, totally new to all this and I thought I was gonna hate charting and it was gonna stress me out. But I really really like it!

xxx


----------



## cheekybint

Yeah it's nice to see what's happening, I find charting very reassuring!

Although saying that, 7am alarm has been going off every morning for almost 10 months now, be nice to get a layin!


----------



## 4magpies

Haha. Mines 6.30!! Even on weekends... good job im good at going back to sleep. I fell asleep with my thermometer in my mouth the other morning when I was ill.

xxx


----------



## cheekybint

HA yes I've done that a few times before too!


----------



## 4magpies

My OH thinks I have lost it too and we are only on month 2!

I think its gonna take us twice as long because of my dodgy tube.

xxx


----------



## cheekybint

My OH asks me every morning "Whats your temperature?" he knows as much about my cycle as I do now lol

I've only one decent tube too. My right ovary is dominant and my right tube is blocked, sods law isn't it.

I get my bloods back tomorrow, and if they're negative I can be expecting a HSG again next month to try and unblock the tube. I've got another 3 months on Clomid and if that doesn't work I will be seeing about an operation to either try and unblock the tube or remove everything on the right side


----------



## 4magpies

I *think* I ovulate from the opposite side each month. I have alot of pain when I ov from my left on my left side and not so much pain on my right when I ov from my right, just a little twinge.

So hopefully I should get on okay. I had a lap & dye in May. Have to go back and see the consultant in Dec, hopefully I will be pregnant by then if not I may have to have another op.

xxx


----------



## cheekybint

Yeah I get ovulation pains too, it's another one of those reassurances! Unfortunately it always seems to be on the right side and I have been lucky enough to have internal scans quite regularly this year which have confirmed it. This month was different though, had an attempted ovulation CD16 (I think it was without looking at my chart) from my right side, and then it swapped over to my left so fingers crossed we caught the egg!


----------



## 4magpies

FX'd wish you all the luck in the world!!

My left ovary is damage aswell as my tube so I think they may just remove everything from that side if we have trouble.

xxx


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks, hopefully we'll both have a BFP by the end of this year!


----------



## 4magpies

Chart took a massive dip this morning....! I think its cause I woke up with my mouth open? Should I disguard the temp?

xxx


----------



## cheekybint

No I would leave it, I doubt it would make much difference. It may be your dip before you ovulate. Have you tested with a OPK today?


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah did my OPK for my persona, feint line but not a positive, I always get a feint line.

xxx


----------



## moxie08

Well, it's 2WW now for me. Only took temps the last four days just to identify and confirm Ov and they were so textbook, I guessed correctly on just two temps (97.5 and 97.4). I didn't expect such a violent Ov; it was very painful! And I'm bemused how identical my temps are to 2 months ago (the last full chart on FF). Spot on! But.. I ov'ed earlier in the month. Putting the thermometer down now and waiting for 14 days, though I might take some temps at day 12 and 13 just to confirm AF is coming so I can be prepared. 

A baby conceived this time would be due on my birthday. I don't think it will happen but I am thrilled to be at a place where I can guess when Ov is approaching by body signs and just 2-3 temps. Wouldn't have that stability without Metformin!


----------



## 4magpies

OMG another random low temp... dunno whats going on.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Chart took another massive dive?! WTF.

Dunno whats going on... I dont think I woke up with my mouth open... hmmmm.

xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

HEHE looks like me and you have similar dips this cycle mag! i think i ovulated twice this cycle tho and thats the reason for both my drops i havent been to sleep yet but when i wake up i expect a nice rise confirming my suspision


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So i ovulated early this cycle and i think i may have released 2 eggs 2 dips and a rise after the dip !! So today im officially 2 dpo :happydance::happydance: Now its the waiting game cant wait to test in 5 days


----------



## 4magpies

Well mine went up a bit today to my more normal range. Still no + OPK, expecting it between tomorrow and thurs.

xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

I've also OVd (I think!!)

:thumbup:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Im 5dpo but not temping. Its not helpingthe crazyness so im going back to it next cycle if there is one lol


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I think you have to mabey :happydance:


----------



## maaybe2010

Had an even bigger jump this morning, think I've definatley OVd now :)
Just had a consultation at the hospital and doctor is optimistic that we'll start IVF treatment before christmas!!

:happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

Yeeeeey for IVF!!! Thats fab news honey.

My chart is still a mess, I got my positive OPK today though.

xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

4magpies said:


> Yeeeeey for IVF!!! Thats fab news honey.
> 
> My chart is still a mess, I got my positive OPK today though.
> 
> xxx

THAAANKS :happydance:

Yay for positive OPK toooo!
On CD14, that's not bad going :)

:kiss: :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Awesome mabey thats great news on the ivf :happydance:
SOOO i got another positive OPK today after they went negative wth :shrug: And ff moved ovulation to cd 10 lol


----------



## maaybe2010

Ruskiegirl said:


> Awesome mabey thats great news on the ivf :happydance:
> SOOO i got another positive OPK today after they went negative wth :shrug: And ff moved ovulation to cd 10 lol

Thanks hun! :hugs:

Hmm. . I would think you OV'd on CD12 :shrug: lol
It kinda looks to me like you tried to OV but then didn't and tried again. . ? O:)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Its possible but its also positive i ovulated twice to:thumbup:


----------



## moxie08

Unless you have a genetic history of twins in your family, you're taking ovarian stimulants, or you are of increased age with a history of PCOS, it's very very unlikely to be a double ovulation. 

Fall back temps, on the other hand, are very common and occur due to a 'mismatch' in the LH spike (which causes a progesterone spike), estrogen falling, and progesterone rising. Progesterone is pulsatile, which means that it spikes at certain times of day. We take BBT generally the same time in the morning every month, but that's not necessarily when progesterone spikes every month. 

I experienced consistent fall back temps, and earlier this year I saw evidence (after an ultrasound at '3dpo') that my corpus luteum wasn't forming when I thought it should (in a textbook case). Despite having all of the cramping associated with ovulation and a big temperature rise, my follicle only looked as though it was just about to erupt.

I started Metformin, and sure enough the fallback temps have disappeared. I ovulate earlier and more clearly than ever before.

Your first temp rise is at your coverline, Ruskiegirl. I know how easy it is to get wrapped up in the jumps, but really what you are looking at is a huge dive, not a huge jump. The huge dive is due to estrogen not being matched by progesterone. So, probably you had a good group of competing follicles. Then LH started surging, then you ovulated.

Of course, the only way of knowing would have been a properly timed ultrasound and/or giving birth to fraternal twins in 9 months. It's only important to be realistic about potential causes of subfertility. Otherwise, I wouldn't really pay too much attention to the temps.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

moxie08 said:


> Unless you have a genetic history of twins in your family, you're taking ovarian stimulants, or you are of increased age with a history of PCOS, it's very very unlikely to be a double ovulation.
> 
> Fall back temps, on the other hand, are very common and occur due to a 'mismatch' in the LH spike (which causes a progesterone spike), estrogen falling, and progesterone rising. Progesterone is pulsatile, which means that it spikes at certain times of day. We take BBT generally the same time in the morning every month, but that's not necessarily when progesterone spikes every month.
> 
> I experienced consistent fall back temps, and earlier this year I saw evidence (after an ultrasound at '3dpo') that my corpus luteum wasn't forming when I thought it should (in a textbook case). Despite having all of the cramping associated with ovulation and a big temperature rise, my follicle only looked as though it was just about to erupt.
> 
> I started Metformin, and sure enough the fallback temps have disappeared. I ovulate earlier and more clearly than ever before.
> 
> Your first temp rise is at your coverline, Ruskiegirl. I know how easy it is to get wrapped up in the jumps, but really what you are looking at is a huge dive, not a huge jump. The huge dive is due to estrogen not being matched by progesterone. So, probably you had a good group of competing follicles. Then LH started surging, then you ovulated.
> 
> Of course, the only way of knowing would have been a properly timed ultrasound and/or giving birth to fraternal twins in 9 months. It's only important to be realistic about potential causes of subfertility. Otherwise, I wouldn't really pay too much attention to the temps.

I have genetic twins on both side of the family fathers and mothers and i have twin brothers hehe:thumbup:


----------



## maaybe2010

Ruskiegirl said:


> moxie08 said:
> 
> 
> Unless you have a genetic history of twins in your family, you're taking ovarian stimulants, or you are of increased age with a history of PCOS, it's very very unlikely to be a double ovulation.
> 
> Fall back temps, on the other hand, are very common and occur due to a 'mismatch' in the LH spike (which causes a progesterone spike), estrogen falling, and progesterone rising. Progesterone is pulsatile, which means that it spikes at certain times of day. We take BBT generally the same time in the morning every month, but that's not necessarily when progesterone spikes every month.
> 
> I experienced consistent fall back temps, and earlier this year I saw evidence (after an ultrasound at '3dpo') that my corpus luteum wasn't forming when I thought it should (in a textbook case). Despite having all of the cramping associated with ovulation and a big temperature rise, my follicle only looked as though it was just about to erupt.
> 
> I started Metformin, and sure enough the fallback temps have disappeared. I ovulate earlier and more clearly than ever before.
> 
> Your first temp rise is at your coverline, Ruskiegirl. I know how easy it is to get wrapped up in the jumps, but really what you are looking at is a huge dive, not a huge jump. The huge dive is due to estrogen not being matched by progesterone. So, probably you had a good group of competing follicles. Then LH started surging, then you ovulated.
> 
> Of course, the only way of knowing would have been a properly timed ultrasound and/or giving birth to fraternal twins in 9 months. It's only important to be realistic about potential causes of subfertility. Otherwise, I wouldn't really pay too much attention to the temps.
> 
> I have genetic twins on both side of the family fathers and mothers and i have twin brothers hehe:thumbup:Click to expand...

Your mum has twin brothers, your dad has twin brothers and you have twin brothers too?! :haha:

Your in for twin boys next then!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

HEHE what i meant is we have them on both sides =D


----------



## maaybe2010

Ohhh!! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## moxie08

Are they fraternal or identical?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

We have both fraternal and identical on both sides lol


----------



## moxie08

All natural twins too? Your families are a researcher's dream!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yep all natural no help at all with conception:thumbup: Although there are hormone problems in the family to but we still manage to have twins its quite interesting hehe


----------



## 4magpies

Still no rise for me.

Had a + OPK 3 days in a row though?!

x


----------



## maaybe2010

Well FF has decided to change my OV day!!
I don't agree with it though, I still think it was on CD16

What does everyone else think?

:flower:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I am not sure mabey but ff does that to me alot to lol!!
So do you guys think ff has my ovulation date wrong or right im still getting positive opks hpt was negative this morning :shrug:


----------



## maaybe2010

Ruskiegirl said:


> I am not sure mabey but ff does that to me alot to lol!!
> So do you guys think ff has my ovulation date wrong or right im still getting positive opks hpt was negative this morning :shrug:

I still think it's wrong lol
Think you OV'd CD12 :flower:


I've also decided that FF is definatley wrong putting me at OV CD17!!
I just entered a negative OPK reading for CD16 and it put me back to OV on CD16.
So then I entered a positive OPK reading for CD16 instead and it still put me as OV CD16? :wacko: :dohh:

Also if OV on CD17 was correct that would put my coverline at 36.38!!
It's normally 36.00 / 36.10 and I've not had oddly highly pre OV temps, if anything they've been pretty low :shrug: :wacko:

If I OV'd CD16 it follows my average line almost exactly AND follows the slow rise from right ovary and big jump from left ovary. I've attached my charts to 'prove' it. June is missing cos I didn't really chart after the MC but it appears it would of followed the same pattern as I had a jump in July rather than a slow rise. . . . 

Does this mean anything. . . at all?
I mean it can't just be a coincidence can it. . . ?

Am I going mad?! lol
How do I override FFs decision?
 



Attached Files:







March.jpg
File size: 63.2 KB
Views: 4









April.jpg
File size: 62.8 KB
Views: 3









July.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 4









August.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 3









September.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## maaybe2010

I've decided to out a OPK negative reading for CD16 to make it put OV on that day. . . 
I'm pretty sure I would of got a negative at some point during that day and even if it had been positive ALL day FF would still have put that I OV'd!!!

Hope you don't all think I'm bonkers! :haha:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So heres the HPT I got this afternoon FAINT PINK LINE OMG :happydance: Going to get a frer when hubby gets home Im still in shock i think ff has ov date right now hehe
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/002-1.jpg
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/002.jpg


----------



## maaybe2010

Maybe CD12 was implantation dip then? :wacko:
Crazy stuff!! Post your FRER when you get it :)


----------



## maaybe2010

You got your FRER?! :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Frer was negative but i hadnt held my pee for long so now im just waiting a few days to test again i think that line may have been a faulty test:thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sooo i went back and looked at my charts for the last few months and i think honestly i ovulate around cd 17 every cycle i notice a pattern of dips on cd 17 then rises on cd 18 theres one or two cycles where i dip at cd 18 and one cycle where i had that slow rise , I wanted your input moxie if you think i might be right and having fallback rises cause ovulation is trying to happen but doesnt occur when it tries the first time ???


----------



## maaybe2010

Ruskiegirl said:


> Frer was negative but i hadnt held my pee for long so now im just waiting a few days to test again i think that line may have been a faulty test:thumbup:

Oh well you're only like 8 or 9DPO right?
So maybe wait a few days O:)

My temp took a nose dive this morning!
But I don't think it was cos of implantation or anything it was probably cos I woke up bloody freezing and half covered by the quilt!!! :dohh:
Just took it now and it was 37.19 so yeah definatley think that was the cause of the dip.


----------



## moxie08

Couldn't tell you when/if you ovulated, Ruskie -- not without regular follicular scans. :-( You have huge variations in your temps. 'Generally' your luteal phase consists of temps greater than 97.9. Your OPKs seems to support that. Ovulation should be the last day you see a HSO cervix, as the egg release should trigger it to close and change. But of course, we know that if your hormones are off-balance that may not always be timed well.

Sorry I can't be of more help!


----------



## maaybe2010

Sorry to put you in demand Moxie but what do you make of my ramble on the previous page? With the pictures lol

:flower:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

SOOO im completly confused this cycle, Again im getting ovulation pain/cramps opks are negative now though thank god ! If i get another positive opk and negative hpt im going to freak out lol


----------



## moxie08

Maaybe -- I'm not quite sure what you are asking? You can override the coverline and ovulation day on FF. The section is near the bottom of the page under your chart for the month.

Ruskie - Check an HPT in 4-6 days to see if it was implantation. Otherwise, it's not uncommon to experience cramping throughout the luteal phase. No way of telling that you ovulated yesterday/during the night other than waiting, unfortunately. :-(


----------



## maaybe2010

moxie08 said:


> Maaybe -- I'm not quite sure what you are asking? You can override the coverline and ovulation day on FF. The section is near the bottom of the page under your chart for the month.
> 
> Ruskie - Check an HPT in 4-6 days to see if it was implantation. Otherwise, it's not uncommon to experience cramping throughout the luteal phase. No way of telling that you ovulated yesterday/during the night other than waiting, unfortunately. :-(

On alternating months I get big rise day after OV or a gradual rise day after OV.

I'm wondering if this is a reflection on egg / ovary quailty since I get the jump from my left ovary and slow rise from my right.

:flower:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yep i plan on taking one on friday :thumbup:


----------



## fifi-folle

Girls can you have a look at my chart, I don't know what to think, I am having really bad cramps (have been for the past 4 days) but don't have the usual back pain or spots that I usually get. Do you think I ov'd when FF said I did? Cheers!!!


----------



## maaybe2010

fifi-folle said:


> Girls can you have a look at my chart, I don't know what to think, I am having really bad cramps (have been for the past 4 days) but don't have the usual back pain or spots that I usually get. Do you think I ov'd when FF said I did? Cheers!!!

I agree with FF 

:kiss:


----------



## moxie08

Honestly, Maaybe -- the magnitude of your temp rises at ovulation all looks the same to me. On one month you had a bigger dive, but the temp it rises to is generally the same in each month. Drops in temp are due mostly to increased estrogen. It's likely that the month you got pregnant you had a bigger set of follicles than 'normal' before one was chosen for ovulation.


----------



## moxie08

So, I do HPTs on 8 dpo and 10 dpo 'just in case' ... but I usually toss them out after 2-3 minutes because they are usually pristine white and I never believe they will be anything but.

This morning I went in to take a shower, approximately 30 minutes after tossing today's test in the bin (10 dpo) and grabbed it in shock -- it had a line! Not an evaporation but a faint, thick pink line. 

DH was just walking out the door, so I called him upstairs and we just stood there in disbelief, asking each other like parrots: "Is that a line? Of course that's a line. It's obviously a line. Is that a line?" We were alternating between being giddy and shaking and crying but mostly numb and disbelieving. Honestly, I'm staring at a line, I know it's a line. But I feel like it must be a false positive. There's just no way it could be a positive. We can't believe it.

Please hold off on any congratulations until after AF please -- DH and I are still in shock and do not believe it is anything but a false positive. I'm content with where my hopes are right now, and I would rather be realistic. 

Tomorrow morning I'll do another cheapie and it that's positive, then I'll do a digital, but I'm not expecting anything.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well thats awesome moxie ! I got my finger crossed for you that you get anice bold line soon :hugs:
Well as for me my temps went up again now i have mild cramps ,nausea again,tender breasts so not sure whats up but hopefully everything is good lol


----------



## Baronessgogo

Got a faint but pink and there line myself today so i'm really hoping its good for both of us!


----------



## cheekybint

Fingers crossed for both you of Moxie and GoGo, I will be so happy (not as happy as you 2 obviously) if you get your BFPs this month xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moxie08

Well, I did another IC just now and read it at 10 minutes. Here is the photo of this morning's next to the line -- photographed at 10 minutes. It's fainter, but you'd expect that of afternoon urine this early in pregnancy.

OH MY GOD, WE ARE PREGNANT. :happydance: :cry: :happydance: :cry:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4109/5050820101_24c2c37909_o.jpg

I hope we both get healthy babies in 9 months, Baronessgogo. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I just don't believe AF might not be coming in 3 days. I've never gotten this far before. And a clear positive at 10 dpo is a dream come true, statistics-wise. I can't believe this. I really can't believe this.

I'll do a digital in 3 days if AF doesn't come.


----------



## cheekybint

Oh my god congratulations Moxie!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx :happydance:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Congratulations moxie, I really am so chuffed for you. We will be close in dates like you said. Thanks for your post btw


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Yay moxie congratz hun!!!


----------



## moxie08

Thanks guys, I still think it will be a chemical, though! The ICs I just did at 4:30 am are virtually blank! Will try again around 9 am. Since my hormones pulse at 4:30 it will take some time to accumulate in the urine.


----------



## moxie08

Ok, relief. It was just the poor lighting in the bathroom at 4:30 am. They look better than yesterday afternoon's tests. I am now taking my own advice and not testing until I pass AF's due date!!!


----------



## maaybe2010

OMG!!!!! WHERE HAVE I BEEEEEEEEEEEN?!! :dohh:

I'm so happy for both of you!!! :hugs:
I hope you both progress into healthy pregnancies :)

I'm feeling good about my own chart too, jeez let's get us all our :bfp: this time round! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Wow congrats Moxie!!! :yipee: and gogo :yipee: 

Maaybe I hope your next your chart is looking fab :D 

I know I haven't been in here for AGES but hope you're all ok :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I agree your chart looks fabulous !!!!
As for me i am begining to think this is a non ovulatory cycle due to a fail of ovulation 3 different times:cry:


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats girls, I gave up on my chart after me and OH had a falling out so it kinda just stops at CD14.

xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

For some reason i feel like il be all alone in this thread soon :cry: Im really starting to lose hope on having another baby we are almost 10 years TTC and its taking way to long , If i had the money id probly do iui or ivf :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

I'll be sticking with you hun, I dont see me gettin pregnant anytime soon.

xxx


----------



## cheekybint

RG I never realised you had been trying for so long, you are amazing as far as i'm concerned! I'm now in my 11th cycle and convinced it's never going to happen, can not imagine how it is for you xxxxxxxxx

I start my scans tomorrow morning. I've one tomorrow, then Friday and then Monday. If ovulation hasn't happened by then I've to continue every other day until it does! Great service from my FS but he's an hour away and it's costing me a fortune in fuel. 

Not been temping much this month so far; gave myself a bit of a break. Started again yesterday so I can keep an eye out for O

Great to see you SBB, not long left now :D


----------



## maaybe2010

I'll probaly still be around for a while too!! :dohh:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thats great cheeky , i hear ya on the cost tho and the time it takes to drive to thats a long ride . Its been a long almost 10 years but i only started really charting when i came to bnb , So this website has been a godsend for my sanity lol


----------



## moxie08

Don't be silly, you guys. The odds of this fertilized egg being viable is almost the same as winning the Euromillions. I'm surprised it even happened. I'm glad it's given DH some hope, which he sorely needed. But I personally wish I never saw the positive tests. I'm tired of this battle; I want to move on to adoption. Even ICSI if I manage to lose the rest of the weight.


----------



## maaybe2010

How much weight do you need to lose Moxie?


----------



## moxie08

Approximately 25 pounds (to be on the safe side in case I gain any before the appt)


----------



## maaybe2010

So that's just a bit under two stone then!
You can go that easy!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sooo i got myself a fain line on a frer this morning !!! It looks just like the one from the cycle before last that was a chemical pregnancy except its at either 6 dpo or 10 dpo rather then 13 dpo !!! I plan on testing again in 2 days to see if it gets darker:happydance:


----------



## libbymarks198

Ruskiegirl said:


> Sooo i got myself a fain line on a frer this morning !!! It looks just like the one from the cycle before last that was a chemical pregnancy except its at either 6 dpo or 10 dpo rather then 13 dpo !!! I plan on testing again in 2 days to see if it gets darker:happydance:

 aw fingers crossed hun!! ill be thinking of you!


----------



## maaybe2010

Shut up!! How can everyone be pregnant this cycle!!! :haha: :dance:

My temp is rising, but I did get up to go the toilet a few hours / hour (I didn't look at the time I just pee'd :shrug:) before I took it so that's probably the cause for the big jump right? O:)

:flower:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

i think you should :test: i have never seen waking up to go pee affect my temps :thumbup:


----------



## maaybe2010

I've a confession. . . I tested yesterday! :dohh:
9DPO :bfn: lol

I'm gona hold out a few days and watch my next few temps very closely O:)


----------



## cheekybint

So pleased with my scan results this morning!!

2 dominant follicles on the left side, finally!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yay cheeky thats great ! Now for the :bfp: to come:thumbup:


----------



## moxie08

Confirmed chemical pregnancy for me. But hey, pregnant for a day is something, at least. DH is happier. I've lost another pound. 

Very happy for the other bfps and hope they stick. And, Really hope you see twins out of this, cheeky! I need a break from here for a bit so good luck. Hope I see good news here when I get back!


----------



## maaybe2010

Whoooo hooooo cheeky!! :dance:


----------



## dls2003

If you go to fertilityfriend.com and sign up for a free acct. You can look at other peoples BBT charts. Hope that helps and good luck to everyone! Im in the 2ww...grrrr, saying prayers!


----------



## maaybe2010

All of us already chart lol

Where is your chart hun?
Mine is if you click the organe 'Ovulation Chart'

:flower:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Tommorow is test day and im getting really excited !!!! Ive been having implantation pains since last night :happydance:


----------



## cheekybint

Good luck RG! xxxx

Got your FB request too :D


----------



## mamadonna

good luck and fingers crossed rg :dust:


----------



## maaybe2010

Well I'm out, my temp took a nose dive :nope:
Don't know what's happen to my LP since our MC :(

Also tested, don't ask why! :dohh:
I could see something but I presumme it was just an evap line.

Got our IVF evening tonight and tbh I just don't want to go!!!
Just want to stay curled up in bed :(
Not to mention we'll probably be the youngest there and I look about 12!!!
I just can't be dealing with judgemental people today!!! :cry:


----------



## Mum2miller

Oh Moxie so sorry to hear :hugs: 

Yay cheeky 2 follies!! FXED for you. Do you find it helpful to have scans i am undecided if i should go and get one i have my ref for one and could easily go i just dont know if its worth it? 

RG DID YOU TEST??? im in suspense :dust: :dust:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Nope not testing untill tommorow :thumbup: Temp took a hike today tho and i defintly feel different :shrug:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well i broke down and tested with a frer this morning but not with fmu or even smu and it was blaring white so heres to hoping tommorow:thumbup:


----------



## Wishfullmama

OK ladies, I have a silly question......feeling blonde asking, but, where can I make a chart??? or a journal? or anything? am i just not meant to be pervable?/! (new word maybe :D) This noob is unsure on how to make those! any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

This is the best place! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/


----------



## Wishfullmama

Thank you so much!!!!! I think I have a sick 3 year old :cry:, but Im gonna try to check it out now between tantrums and runny noses!
Thanks again!!!


----------



## Mother of 4

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well i broke down and tested with a frer this morning but not with fmu or even smu and it was blaring white so heres to hoping tommorow:thumbup:

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

OMG thats brilliant congratulations hun


----------



## Baronessgogo

WOOHOO ruskie congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## maaybe2010

Congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks ladies :hugs::hugs: Now for it to stick ! hopefully the progesteron helps i start taking it today just waiting for the prescription to be ready to pick up:thumbup:


----------



## cheekybint

Congratulations RG!!!!! :happydance:


Had my 2nd scan today, follicles are now 17mm and 14mm. FS said to expect to ovulate within the next 48 hours, followed by another within 24 hours! Lotsa BDing in this house over the weekend lol

Next scan is on Monday to confirm ovulation has occured

Am feeling really positive this month, not only am I finally ovulating on my working side but we get 2 shots at it!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thats awesome cheeky !!!!!:happydance: Mabye youll get twins :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im worried now !!!!!! My hpt was negative this morning should i be nervous ?? I did take a different brand and i drank a whole glass of water before bed


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi Ruskiegirl I thought it was quite rare to get a false hpt neg, the one you did this morning, did it have a higher detection rate thingie than the first one, hope that makes sense.


----------



## maaybe2010

Hmm . . . 

That's a bit odd, wait until tomorrow maybe?
Had you booked a doctors appointment yet?

:flower:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Not yet doc wants to wait and see if the progesterone works untill i make an appointment


----------



## maaybe2010

I don't really know what to make of it all?
Maybe just a false negative?

When was AF supposed to be due?

:hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

Just done a test, as I wiped there was blood :dohh:
Can't believe I wasted a test lol


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thats sucks mabey :hugs::hugs:
AF is due anywhere from 2 to 4 days


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I did another one and got my line lol I guess my urine was to diluted


----------



## Mum2miller

Yay Congrats Ruskie!!! Hopefully we will all be joining you soon. wishing you a H&H 9 months!! you deserve it.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well another angel for me , I just cannot win but i still have hope ! Im going to not temp untill after my period end cause i want to do it vaginaly and see if i notice a change with more stable temps


----------



## Mum2miller

Oh No, Ruskie im so sorry!! thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hug:


----------



## maaybe2010

RG I hate that this keeps happening to you it's so sad :(
:hugs: :hugs:

I have some good news O:)
I got a job!! :dance:

Hope everyone is ok? :flow:


----------



## cheekybint

I am so sorry to hear that RG xxxxxxxxxxxxx I think it's about time they put you on before you get your BFP - if that's possible?

Great news on the job Maaybe - was it the bank one?

As for me, I've been busy (stressing) with wedding details, keeping my mind off other things though! 

Had my 3rd scan yesterday, 1 follicle is now 20mm and the other is still 14mm. I had a temp rise this morning so suspect I ovulated overnight - my bedtime temperature was low as per usual before ovulation. Going to continue BDing for a few nights just in case the second follicle does release a 2nd egg!

So pleased I've finally ovulated for definite of the left side this time! :happydance:

OH is knackered lol


----------



## cheekybint

Moxie, if you read this, I hope you're doing okay xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maaybe2010

cheekybint said:


> I am so sorry to hear that RG xxxxxxxxxxxxx I think it's about time they put you on before you get your BFP - if that's possible?
> 
> Great news on the job Maaybe - was it the bank one?
> 
> As for me, I've been busy (stressing) with wedding details, keeping my mind off other things though!
> 
> Had my 3rd scan yesterday, 1 follicle is now 20mm and the other is still 14mm. I had a temp rise this morning so suspect I ovulated overnight - my bedtime temperature was low as per usual before ovulation. Going to continue BDing for a few nights just in case the second follicle does release a 2nd egg!
> 
> So pleased I've finally ovulated for definite of the left side this time! :happydance:
> 
> OH is knackered lol

Hiya cheeky,

Nope wasn't the bank one I failed the phone interview big time lol
It's in Next, it's part time and in the Homeware section :happydance:
Means I get some money in and still have time for my voluntary work in the health sector :thumbup: Sooooo happy about it! :flower:

Ohhhhh sounds good hope you catch that eggy, and I hope you ovulate again and catch that one too, twins for you cheeky!!! :haha:

:kiss:


----------



## cheekybint

That's great mamaaybe! when do you start?


----------



## maaybe2010

Not sure yet but should be two/three weeks!
Just in time for crimbo :happydance:

:flower:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

The doc said to do the same thing again , If i have another angel im going to insit that i start taking it after ovulation, I am going to start taking a b complex vitamin with folic acid in it to boost my b6 and b12 hopefully that wil help me through the implantation stage then ill be taking the progesterone after i get positive if this doesnt work then its time for what i said above =D


----------



## cheekybint

Where is everyone??

I'm finally past ovulation, 2ww due to end 3 days before the wedding now thanks to last month's extra long cycle! Hopefully I'm pregnant this time round but if I'm not I *really* hope AF is gone by the wedding night! :rofl:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im here just havent said much af is gone she turned to light spotting today ! Now for ovulation to come on time hehe. 
How are you feeling cheeky ?


----------



## cheekybint

Hey RG

I'm feeling pretty good thanks! This 2ww is going to go so far, and the wedding is keeping me occupied. Really hope it ends with a BFP not AF again though!

Are you going to see your doc about progesterone this month?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I still have the stuff from last time its still good for awhile, He told me to take it again if i get a positive hpt without having to call him but he told me to give him a call if i get a positive =D Im guessing hell probly want to monitor my progesterone and betas this tiem around


----------



## cheekybint

Good, at least he's on top of it this time! Fingers crossed it won't be long till you get another BFP and it's a sticky one too


----------



## Ruskiegirl

cheekybint said:


> Good, at least he's on top of it this time! Fingers crossed it won't be long till you get another BFP and it's a sticky one too

Thanks hun im trying really hard this cycle cause this is the one if i get pregnant id be due on or around hubbys birthday :thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

How has everyone been ??? This threads been quiet ! I expect to ovulate in the next 7 days i cant wait !


----------



## Mum2miller

Hi ruskie, it has been quiet. Im just so over the whole tww/ ttc in general!! i have absolutely no PMA left and just really wish my luck would turn around. Im sure you can understand that feeling. I am not getting my hopes up this month but i guess im not out till the witch shows... will test in the morning and see how i go. YAY for OV in 7 days are you going to start the prog straight after OV??


----------



## cheekybint

Hey RG

I'm doing good thanks, 7dpo and a week till testing! Trying not to get my hopes up though, but keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Mum2miller

goodluck cheeky!! were you on 100 this month?? i might have already read it but how did the follie scan go?


----------



## cheekybint

Thank you!

Yes this is my first cycle on 100mg. I had 2 dominant follicles confirmed, both on my working side :happydance:

This is why I'm trying not to get my hopes up!


----------



## Mum2miller

see im so confused with mine cause i was told i had to corpus luteum on the monday then on tuesday and wed had major OV pains. My OB said the 2 corpus luteum we saw were from previous cycles but all my research has said they go away after 14 days unless they are cysts and they arent. so now i have no idea when i OV and we stopped BD after the scan. I just hope the spermies lived from the monday to the wed FXED. 

YAY for 2 follies ill keep my FXed for you.


----------



## cheekybint

Going by your chart I would say you ovulated on CD12, fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## Chocciebutton

Lol....and there was me thinking I am the only one that gets excited at taking my temperature in the morning!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yay sounding great ladies !! Not starting progesterone untill i get a positive hpt this is the last time trying it this way then im going to tell the doc i want to take it after ovulation if i dontget a sticky bean next time around, But im takign a bcomplex vitamin
which should help with the low progesterone also


----------



## cheekybint

Oh no, we're all mad about the early wake up calls too choccie :rofl:


----------



## moxie08

I've been a bad girl and stopped taking the metformin a week ago due to interactions with the steroids I had to take for the asthma and chest infection. I was very ill with fever etc! And now I think I ovulated in day 14??? Unheard of! But yesterday all the signs were there and now my temp is a classic 97.79 at a classic waking time of 5:00 am. Hmmm. I will temp if I feel like it but really i am not thinking about TTC this month at all. I guess see where I'm at in 10 days? Could be a failed ovulation.

Day 14!


----------



## cheekybint

Welcome back Moxie :)

Good to see you back, sorry about the failed ovulation though!

Will missing the metformin for a week reduce it's effects when you start taking it again?


----------



## moxie08

Yes but now I'm not sure whether to start taking it again or not. If it's a real ovulation, and the hormones are working right, I don't want to disturb the system by starting again. So I'm going to wait I think. The 5% weight loss might have had a bigger effect than I expected.. Or maybe the chemical pregnancy? The illness? The steroids? Who knows. I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## maaybe2010

Ladies I have some news O:)

We've had our bloods done for IVF (think I already mentioned this?)
And our first appointment is on the 8th November :thumbup:
Still hoping we will get it on it December but if we have to wait til Jan I'm not too bothered but hope nothing coincides with our angels due date.

I also had my bloods done yesterday for the miscarriage, we get the tests on the NHS but are paying private to get the results back and obviously f I need any treatment O:)

I haven't been temping or wtaching my days this cycle, think I've realised it's not worth it if I'm not going to get pregnant lol

:flower: x x x x


----------



## cheekybint

Alot to think about Moxie, good luck with which ever way you choose to go xxxxxxx

Great news on the IVF Maaybe! I've already decided that if I'm not pregnant by Christmas (cycle 13) and my last Clomid cycle I'm going to re-visit the IVF idea myself. Really wanted for us to conceive as naturally as possible but if it's not going to happen I don't want to carry on waiting - I'm 35 in January! 

My temperature is continuing to follow their usual pattern so I'm not expecting anything but AF this cycle.

Wedding in 8 days, that will keep my mind off things! :happydance:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Good to see you back moxie and mabey weve missed you !!!!!!!!!! As for me i am seeing such a more stable patern using vaginal temps , Ovulation is going to happen soon been getting mild cramps and ovulation pains since yesterday :hug:


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks cheeky :) :hugs:

Eee wedding!!! How exciting!! :dance:
I can't wait to see your pictures :)

I can tell OV is imminent lol
I've had C CM and boobie pains O:)
Also been having period like pains past two days :shrug:
Worryingly since the MC it's a little painful to DTD. . . could also be due to the HSG maybe? :shrug:

:flower:


----------



## moxie08

The HSG could definitely cause that, Maaybe. It aggravates the cervix.

Glad you got on the waiting list for IVF as more and more PCTs are refusing to pay for it. :-( So far it seems like the PCTs are from the more deprived areas, so FX when I qualify I'll still be able to get it. Otherwise, it will be another year until we can save up enough for private. At least I will have lost enough weight by then to qualify for egg donation.

Where are you going for the IVF? I requested a referral to Sheffield as Manchester's clinic has such bad HFEA reviews and patient outcomes for our demographic. I'm guessing you are going to Liverpool Women's?


----------



## ttcbaby117

moxie glad to see you back, I know i havent posted in a while...but I have been lurking!!!! 

Maaybe - great news!!!! I have stopped temping also but am using a cbfm and so far I love it!!!!

Ruskie - woohoo for impending ovulation!

cheeky - so jealous you are so close to testing already! I hpe this is it for you hun!

afm - got my peak today on my cbfm.....dtd the last 2 nights so hopefully again tonight and tomorrow and that should cover all my basis! I hope DH is in the mood!!!!!!!!


----------



## TntArs06

Hi girls,

I was told to come on here and ask ya some questions so I hope to maybe get some advise or something to help us...

I was on clomd for 4 cycles and got a bfp on 100mg. Well it ended in a MC at 9 weeks. Does anyone think/know that clomid "might" have been a cause? My dr has now RX metformin 1000mg daily and when I have my cycle to try the clomid 100mg again with estrogen for cm. I am scared to take the clomid again but I read that the metformin sometimes takes awhile to get a bfp. And usually i wouldn't rush things but we only have our donor until March as he is leaving for Iraq.

Is there any success with the metformin and clomid together? Did this combo cause any MCs?

Thank you so much in advance for your advice/suggestions


----------



## moxie08

TntArs06: for reasons related to your subfertility, your risk of miscarriage will be higher. Clomid does not make that risk higher but it does give you more opportunities for miscarriage by giving you more chances to fertilise an egg. If the dr put you on metformin s/he is concerned about your insulin levels or is grasping at straws. By virtue of stabilising your hormones, metformin can lower the rate of miscarriage. But, like you said, the body needs time to adjust. Metformin has been shown to be most effective at 1500 mg and after three months of using it. Of course, don't let that stop you from trying. There is no real way of knowing when all of the necessary factors for a healthy pregnancy and LO are in place. I know it is very hard to lose a pregnancy, but most pregnancies are lost, even in the healthiest of environments, simply because the genes were not translated or combined correctly. It is the hardest part of this whole process to accept, but chances are in your favour to conceive again and carry to term. Good luck!


----------



## moxie08

Girls ... No doubt in my mind now. I definitely ovulated so FX is was day 14 and not before. I can't believe it was so early and so soon following a fever/illness. Hmm. Do you think it is possible for female cycles to merge together in our group even remotely? Pure coincidence? :haha:

See you in 5-10 days; going to take a break from the tracking as there's nothing I can do now!


----------



## TntArs06

moxie08 said:


> TntArs06: for reasons related to your subfertility, your risk of miscarriage will be higher. Clomid does not make that risk higher but it does give you more opportunities for miscarriage by giving you more chances to fertilise an egg. If the dr put you on metformin s/he is concerned about your insulin levels or is grasping at straws. By virtue of stabilising your hormones, metformin can lower the rate of miscarriage. But, like you said, the body needs time to adjust. Metformin has been shown to be most effective at 1500 mg and after three months of using it. Of course, don't let that stop you from trying. There is no real way of knowing when all of the necessary factors for a healthy pregnancy and LO are in place. I know it is very hard to lose a pregnancy, but most pregnancies are lost, even in the healthiest of environments, simply because the genes were not translated or combined correctly. It is the hardest part of this whole process to accept, but chances are in your favour to conceive again and carry to term. Good luck!


Thank you for your reply. I do appreciate it! Do you currently take metformin and clomid together or just one or the other? Im trying to decide if I want to do the clomid as well. My dr said it was fine and i have read some women have great success with this combination. Should I start taking 1500mg instead then? Right now i take 1000mg and have only been on that for two days. I know with my endometriosis it can throw off hormones a bit so hoping the metformin does help with that. :thumbup:


----------



## moxie08

Research suggests that Metformin alone is not enough in improving birth rates. It is better to be taken with Clomid. I wouldn't take anymore Metformin than your doctor recommended, as it is always good practice to take as low a dose as possible. S/he will up the dosage if necessary. But, in combination with Clomid which you already know works for you, it probably won't be necessary.

I'm on Metformin for insulin resistance (pre-diabetes) and it has had an appreciable effect on the quality of my ovulation (I was ovulating before starting Metformin) as well as my quality of life. There's no point in me taking Clomid because I have clear evidence of ovulating without it. We have severe male factor, so outside of the low chance of natural pregnancy, ICSI is our only realistic option. 

Honestly, it sounds like your doctor is doing the best thing for you and clearly is thinking about all aspects of optimising your fertility. If you notice problems with cervical mucus (clomid can dry it out) consider Preseed or Conceive+ but trust your own body first as nothing beats natural fertile mucus.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I think its possible LOL my daughters cycle has already gotten so close to mine in just 2 cycles its crazy, I know me and mabey have been pretty close in cd's the last few cycles lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

geez you are right moxie....we are all pretty close in cycles...how weird is that!


----------



## TntArs06

moxie08 said:


> Research suggests that Metformin alone is not enough in improving birth rates. It is better to be taken with Clomid. I wouldn't take anymore Metformin than your doctor recommended, as it is always good practice to take as low a dose as possible. S/he will up the dosage if necessary. But, in combination with Clomid which you already know works for you, it probably won't be necessary.
> 
> I'm on Metformin for insulin resistance (pre-diabetes) and it has had an appreciable effect on the quality of my ovulation (I was ovulating before starting Metformin) as well as my quality of life. There's no point in me taking Clomid because I have clear evidence of ovulating without it. We have severe male factor, so outside of the low chance of natural pregnancy, ICSI is our only realistic option.
> 
> Honestly, it sounds like your doctor is doing the best thing for you and clearly is thinking about all aspects of optimising your fertility. If you notice problems with cervical mucus (clomid can dry it out) consider Preseed or Conceive+ but trust your own body first as nothing beats natural fertile mucus.

I think you are right. This dr has done wonders for my endometriosis so I think he has me in mind and seems to think I can carry full term. I have been pre-diabetic before when I weight considerable more so maybe with my diet and working out will help me shed more weight with the metformin. I am waiting until sometime next week to start walking so my body has a chance to heal from the MC. I thank you so much for the advise....all the women that mentioned you said you have so much knowledge and boy they were right. You are full of it girly. :hugs::happydance: I do wish you luck with your DH's sperm quality. 

When we got our bfp we were using pre-seed and softcups so I will definitely go back to that along with taking estrogen because I do not produce much CM anyways, even b4 clomid. We are waiting until my AF returns and then will TTC again. Hopefully thats enough time, as my dr said he didn't seem to think it would be a problem. Just waiting for the test results from the endo-biopsy.


----------



## TntArs06

Moxie- I thought I would ask you another question if you dont mind me asking....

Today I had special K cereal and two homemade blueberry muffins and thats it. This metformin is making me NOT hungry at all. Then tonight we were driving home and we had to pull over 3 times because I threw up like I was a drunken 21 year old on their 21st bday..... ughh. So basically my question is what the heck do i eat? I have read low carbs but really that doesn't help as I have no clue whats good and whats not. I tried finding stuff to eat with this med and I can't find much....

Any advice on what I should and should NOT eat?


----------



## moxie08

You mentioned that you *just* started on Metformin, is that right? And you started immediately on 1000 mg? I surprised to hear that, as most people need to step up the dosage as your body needs to adjust to the medicine. What you can eat while your body is adjusting may be very different than what you can eat once you are stable on a dosage.

When I adjusted, I ate a strict low fat and low carb meal plan. Anything higher than 4g fat was out. I also found out immediately that indigestible fiber (like iceburg lettuce) caused severe IBS. This is because Metformin acts in the digestive tract, so by changing how fast or how slow you digest, you also change the way Metformin acts (making it more potent or less potent). So, you need fiber, but you need digestible fiber. Think oats, wholegrain, even some bran might be okay.

As far as meal composition, take your Metformin near the end of a meal. The meal should start with a lean protein (chicken, turkey, fish are good) and contain lots of nice fresh vegetables. You NEED carbohydrate as part of a balanced meal, but you may be best avoiding it in large complex doses for now (like a jacket potato -- might give you gas). 

I never vomited on Metformin. Other than not realising lettuce would cause bad IBS, I managed with no actual side effects by paying careful attention to how my body felt, eating VERY regular and balanced meals, and a protein-based snack (like sunflower seeds) between meals to combat the nausea and food aversion which may be caused by reactive hypoglycaemia. 

Keep in mind that you will be able to eat more 'bad' or 'luxury' food like pizza or muffins once you are stable on metformin, but I would use it as an opportunity to think seriously about how the food you eat affects your body. It really is amazing how quickly eating high carb/ high fat items disrupts our hormones and makes us feel horrible. If you can get the balance right and also eat less, you will easily lose 10 pounds again.

You MUST EAT regularly, though. Think like a Diabetic because they know exactly how to manage their food to keep their insulin levels healthy and thus themselves healthy. I regularly consult with a (Type 1) diabetic for advice and it always works.


----------



## TntArs06

Thank you so much Moxie!! I read your post before I started eating today and went to the store and got much healthier things. Today I forced myself to each but it was fruits and proteins with a little whole wheat bread. And today I am feeling much better! So I do really REALLY appreciate the help. Oh I drank a ton of water too like when I was preg...So hopefully I see success again like the other women here! Thank you again :hugs:


----------



## moxie08

I'm glad you are feeling better, Tnt!


So this morning I had the absolute WORST cramping of my life for 30 seconds. God bless Ovulation. :wacko: and regularity! I am grateful this month is normal despite going off metformin and being very ill. My temps might be chaotic but there was no mistaking that insane cramping. Even worse than last month and that was extraordinary on its own! I'm much happier about the timing of BD for this Ov and I've felt strangely different all month. Possibly the weight loss? The previous chemical? 

Ah well. Two week wait here we all come, eh?


----------



## moxie08

Starting to feel ill again. :-( This isn't great for my work obligations but it's probably good news for implantation as my best months (chemicals) seem to happen when my immune system is really poorly. Ugh it's only 1 dpo and I feel rubbish! Thanks, progesterone. :-(


Any news yet? Cheekybint: still a chance this month, or? FX no witch for your wedding!


----------



## cheekybint

Hey Moxie, sorry you're feeling crap, fingers crossed it works in your favour though!

My temp dropped a little this morning, not enough for AF to arrive but a drop all the same. Anyway I tested, BFN, so now I just really hope AF arrives within the next 24 hours so it's gone by Saturday!! This is all down to my last cycle being extremely long; I should be hitting my fertile period this weekend not on AF. Providing it arrives within the next 24 hours it should be gone by the wedding night, hopefully lol


----------



## Ruskiegirl

My FX for you cheeky that either she comes and goes away in time or she stays gone for 9 months :hug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

just checking in on you cheeky......Any news????


----------



## Ruskiegirl

FX for you cheeky af goes away before the wedding !
As for me im almost 100% positive today is o day its hurting quite a bit and hopefully i will see a nice rise tommorow to indicate ovulation today =D


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So im confused about my chart , Im starting to think its a non ovulatory chart what are your opinions ??


----------



## moxie08

Bizarrely, Ruskiegirl, my chart is very similar. For some reason, my pre-ov temps were higher than my post-ov temps. But I can confirm Ov because of Ov pains, progesterone side effects and very stable temps. 

The main thing causing low temps pre-Ov is higher estrogen, and to be honest, yours looks textbook, with the temps slowly decreasing as estrogen increases.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I am having ov pains again today but my cervix is closed up and my cm is drying up , I wonder is it possible today is actual o day and i might see temps rise tommorow ?


----------



## ttcbaby117

cheeky - tomorrow is your big day.....I hope your wedding is your dream come true! have fun and we will chat after the honeymoon!!!!!! I hope af is gone in time!


----------



## mamadonna

i hope you have a fantastic day tomorrow cheeky,enjoy every minute of it cos it flies over x:flower:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Have a fantastic day tommorow cheeky ! 
So my temps took another nice dive this morning wth is going on im starting to get angry with this cycle :growlmad:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So ithought i have ovulated but todays temps suggest i still havent ovulated i give up this cycle !


----------



## ttcbaby117

sorry hun...it does look like your body is trying to ov....keep up the bding...it looks like it might happen soon!


----------



## moxie08

ttcbaby117, when are you going to test?


----------



## ttcbaby117

well I was thinking about thursday but i am really not feeling it....i was having awesome symptoms up until a couple of days ago...now they are all gone.....so I dont think I got it this month. Feeling kinda down about it! How are you doing moxie?


----------



## ttcbaby117

btw moxie, your chart is looking lovely....triphasic almost!


----------



## moxie08

Thanks, but it's not really looking anything but normal to me -- I usually have a triphasic pattern. It's just enhanced as my first three temps post-Ov were lower than they usually are. I'm still impressed by the stability of the temps since I've been on Metformin, but I've been pessimistic about the outcome this month since before I even ovulated! 

Feeling very emotional/depressed today, so I think it will just be downhill from here to AF. I won't be testing and thankfully I'll be busy travelling until Sunday. FX AF comes swiftly from that and I can avoid too much pre-menstrual depression/anxiety.


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow it must be something in the air b/c I am feeling sooooo depressed today...it is unbelievable....I might not test either.....I just give myself thursday and then I will keep pushing it until the inevitable...af arrives!

I swear I could sit here and just cry for hours right now, i am so over this all!


----------



## maaybe2010

Oh yeah, I'm with the depression too :(

I'm pretty convinced I'm not going to NEVER get pregnant.
Just read a story about someone who had 19 miscarriages before she had her baby and it made me think that if I had to get pregnant 19 times before I get a baby I might as well give up now. . . I doubt I'll get pregnant once let alone 19 times :cry:

Jeeeeez I need some ice cream :wacko:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

My cycles been a crappy one to say the least no clear indication of any ovulation and it makes me so mad lol ! I did test yesterday and got a faint line but i wont be doing anything else till friday


----------



## rollers_gurl

I'd love for people to look at my chart. I'm so confused lol I don't agree with FF on my o day cuz of the temps after but I'm so unsure I think I o'd cd 29 or 30 but IDK anymore.... :(


----------



## Jazzybub

rollers_gurl said:


> I'd love for people to look at my chart. I'm so confused lol I don't agree with FF on my o day cuz of the temps after but I'm so unsure I think I o'd cd 29 or 30 but IDK anymore.... :(

Hey hunni

I don't agre with FF either I think you ov on day 26 

Sticky dust to you


----------



## rollers_gurl

thank you starting to think I might be out then cuz my temps are slowly dropping which is ok i'm staying positive I got a cbfm to try next cycle :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies.....well I ended up at the drs yesterday and it seems I have some sort of gastro intestinal bug.....which was where all of my symptoms were coming from. My body was trying to fight it and is continuing to do so....They did a pg test at the dr office and it was negative....so oh well is all I can say. I am on vacation starting sunday for 2 weeks so i will be taking my nephews to disney world and hopfully keep my mind off of this all.


----------



## cheekybint

Hey Ladies!

Hope all is well, back from our honeymoon and back to normal life! :D


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey cheeky how was the wedding???? Oh and the honeymoon????


----------



## Ruskiegirl

WB cheeky ! 
As for me i started getting some IB today :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

ruskie I am sorry I am not sure if I read it correctly...did you get a faint bfp?????


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya i got one 2 days ago i think it was im testing again if my ic's show up today or tommorow otherwise its friday ill betesting again =D


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow well huge congrats....I hope this one is a sticky sticky bean!


----------



## cheekybint

Everything was great, thank you! There are links to the photos in my journal

RG - BFP?? Wooo, great news! Are you going to the doctors asap??


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im not completly positive its a :bfp: yet th test in on the test forums =D


----------



## Jazzybub

Ruskiegirl said:


> Im not completly positive its a :bfp: yet th test in on the test forums =D

Wholly crap your post O temps look like mine! I hope I can follow you with a BFP!

And congrats btw I see a line


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Jazzybub said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> Im not completly positive its a :bfp: yet th test in on the test forums =D
> 
> Wholly crap your post O temps look like mine! I hope I can follow you with a BFP!
> 
> And congrats btw I see a lineClick to expand...

HEHE that so odd ya they do =D


----------



## ttcbaby117

well Igot a bfn this morning on a 10mIu test so I am thinking I am out! Gonna gear up for next cycle.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I might have been wrong about IB i got it again this morning and it looks more like the start of AF =( its still just spotting but its way bright red , I know IB can be bright red but i am starting to feel like af is just coming early now


----------



## ttcbaby117

sorry to hear that ruskie.


----------



## maaybe2010

RG :hugs:

AF has just turned up for me too. . . 
A 26 day cycle and I ov on CD16/17, so worried about that.
Our IVF appointment is on Monday so I'm really hoping they will let us use this cycle!

:flower: x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

IM pretty sure af is coming these are defintly af cramps and with bright red spotting =( If she comes in full force tommorow it will be a short cycle for me to 25 days would be my shortest ever:cry:


----------



## maaybe2010

So odd :( :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I think whats going on is my cycle and my daughters cycle are trying to merge and become the same it happens all the time when more then one person with aperiod live together hehe


----------



## Baronessgogo

Ruskie i sync'ed with a girl at work, now that was weird


----------



## maaybe2010

Just found out a girl at OH's work is pregnant, she's been with her partner (soneone alos from his work) about 6 months, she cheated on her previous partner (whom she lived with) with him and now BAM she's pregnant. Why can people fall pregnant all the time and I'm just sat here fucking barren!! 

I'm gutted.


----------



## ttcbaby117

maaybe - I am soooooo with you on that one.....I just dont understand it!!!


----------



## maaybe2010

It's the hardest thing to deal with in the world . . . .
I feel sorry for my OH having to see her every day :(


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I completly understand i have a step sister who has gotten pregnant twice and we think she may be again well she lost both her kids to cps cause shes a shity mother it drives me nutz especialy since its family =( BTW i just tested with a answer test :bfn: im pretty sure af is coming now


----------



## maaybe2010

Oh RG :hugs:

Really? That's awful!
It's heartbreaking that we could all be such good parents and yet there are so many people that just don't really give a crap :cry:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well i may not be out =D i entered back in what days i got my positive opks and ff put me at ovulation 4 days ago so mabey the spotting is from the progesterone ?


----------



## maaybe2010

lol RG, it wasn't my period either! :haha:
Although I'm sure she's gona show her face for me today or tomorrow O:)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

hehe im not sure whats going on but i think mabey its from ovulation or progesterone =D


----------



## moxie08

I must have had a delayed ovulation again. Can't really understand why I've not had any of the usual signs of AF yet and it is due today. Tests yesterday and today were both White as Snow. *shrugs* sometimes I get the faint feeling of menstrual cramps (very faint) but just as often I get faint implantation cramps. So for all I know there is a war between hcg and prostaglandins down there. Still getting strong progesterone side effects. I expect AF will come tomorrow then.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

AF is due for me to tom moxie and hpt was white as snow also hehe , I dont think we didi ti this month even though i had some signs this cycle has been a pain in my arse


----------



## moxie08

Well, now I'm intrigued by my chart. I've not seen temps this high this late, especially as the rest of the luteal phase matches my normal non-pregnant, ovulatory cycles so darn well. If I were interpreting someone else's chart I'd say there is a good chance of seeing a BFP in the next few days. Of course, temps could drop anytime, but loss is a risk beyond the first weeks. What do you guys think? All due to sleeping next to the radiator?


----------



## moxie08

Sorry, Internet connection went funny and double-posted. Just did today's test but can't see a visible line. It might be a start of a line but really I shouldn't see a line until tomorrow at the earliest and more likely in three days if I were indeed pregnant.


----------



## morri

i have two charts that can be stalked(click left or right :haha:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Soo what do you guys think of my chart ????? my temps actual rose again today =D


----------



## morri

looking good.


----------



## TntArs06

Ruskiegirl said:


> Soo what do you guys think of my chart ????? my temps actual rose again today =D

Your chart looks good. Specially sense its this high at 9dpo which it never has been. FX hunni! when I got my bfp mine was higher than ever before...so i sure hope so hun:hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

Ladies I can't start IVF until December!! :cry:
Totally gutted and cried in her office :dohh: of all 12 months we landed on teh wrong one, and all the dates my period could of came :nope: honestly we always seem to get the smallest chance of something happeneing :grr: maybe this means we'll actually get pregnant! :haha:

I've got to wait until my next period now, a whole month! A whole other month of waiting, thinking, hoping I'm pregnant :( Hopfully I can do the same as this month and just not pay any attention haha

Moxie I do think your chart looks good hun! :thumbup:

:flower: x x x


----------



## moxie08

Maaybe, doing IVF is so much stress on your body. I'm sure the holidays will keep you so busy and happy that you'll be in the perfect state of mind to start IVF. :hugs:

Today I recorded my first faint positive. It 'cured' past the 10 minute cut-off, but it is there. I believe SBB experienced something similar leading up to her strong positive? So, fingers crossed, AF stays away for 9 months. I deserve something for this non-stop sneezing and gas that will most certainly embarrass me during my important presentations today. :blush: I will feel more like I'm pregnant after 8 weeks has passed. GP promised an early scan if I made it a week past AF's due date last month. And that's not far now!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thats awesome moxie af is late for me to and i deifntly feel like im having implantation pain for the last 3 days


----------



## Baronessgogo

Ooh i'm excited for the both of you :D

Maaybe, i know it feels so hard waiting again after so long, but december really isn't that far away, we are already nearly in the middle of November :)


----------



## SBB

moxie08 said:


> Today I recorded my first faint positive. It 'cured' past the 10 minute cut-off, but it is there. I believe SBB experienced something similar leading up to her strong positive? So, fingers crossed, AF stays away for 9 months. I deserve something for this non-stop sneezing and gas that will most certainly embarrass me during my important presentations today. :blush: I will feel more like I'm pregnant after 8 weeks has passed. GP promised an early scan if I made it a week past AF's due date last month. And that's not far now!!

Hi Hun! I did, I tested at 9 dpo and saw nothing, until the next day when it looked like a very very faint positive.... It was so faint I had to hold it to a bulb to see it :haha: then 10dpo I got an incredibly faint one, possibly not within 10mins either - and they progressed from there. Fingers crossed this is it for you! 

Hope everyone else is ok, lots of :hugs: and :dust: to you all... 

X x x


----------



## aragornlover8

moxie08 said:


> Maaybe, doing IVF is so much stress on your body. I'm sure the holidays will keep you so busy and happy that you'll be in the perfect state of mind to start IVF. :hugs:
> 
> Today I recorded my first faint positive. It 'cured' past the 10 minute cut-off, but it is there. I believe SBB experienced something similar leading up to her strong positive? So, fingers crossed, AF stays away for 9 months. I deserve something for this non-stop sneezing and gas that will most certainly embarrass me during my important presentations today. :blush: I will feel more like I'm pregnant after 8 weeks has passed. GP promised an early scan if I made it a week past AF's due date last month. And that's not far now!!

I had several bouts of sneezing before I got my bfp. I didn't even know it was a pregnancy symptom until well after the fact. :haha: Good luck and I hope the positives get stronger! I got really really faint positives at about 10 and 11 dpo. Then, all of a sudden, at 12 dpo I got a pretty obvious positive. The next few days I got positives with digitals no matter when I tested/how diluted my urine was/etc. 

Good luck everyone! Hope it's okay that I'm still lurking. :blush:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well i still have a shadow today myself but my temps took a huge hike hehe


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks ladies :hugs:

It's nice to see our pregnant grauates in here todaaaay! :) :wave:

And Moxie my :bfp: started out very similar too!

Just got back from my first day at work, only a 4 hour shift and I'm knackered and got a massive headache lol :dohh:

:flower: x x x x


----------



## moxie08

It's lovely to see you all again! I'm glad your pregnancies are all going well and cannot believe it's only another month of two before the first due date arrives. Has it been that long really since the thread first started?


----------



## cheekybint

Hey Ladies :wave:

So sorry I've been ignorant for the last week or so! Things are finally settling back down after the wedding :D

Moxie and RG, I really hope you've got a BFP brewing!!

Maaybe, December will soon be here - good luck xxxxxxxxx

I'm now on CD13 or 14, can't recall and will check my signature after I've posted lol Have started using the ferning test this cycle and getting a partial on it at the moment. Also started OPKs and almost at a positive today. EWCM and my temperature rose this morning, although this is possibly due to waking a few times during the night. 

Have been feeling ovulation pains on both sides since yesterday, mostly on the left though. 

No scans this month! 

Great to see all the graduates back! This year has flown by, can't wait to see the baby photos xxxxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well my digi was negative BUT i took it apart like i always do and the line is darker then its ever been inside one for me i have another ill beusing with FMU if af isnt here:thumbup:


----------



## moxie08

Temp is lower plus have a headache starting... I am guessing this is the beginning of the end for this one, too. *shrugs*

Edit: test is stronger today but still very light. Day by day, I guess.


----------



## morri

my cm flow has increased a bit too which it always does prior af arriving/


----------



## cheekybint

Good luck Moxie and RG, I hope these are sticky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

As for me, I think I'm past ovulation now. OPKs only arrived yesterday so a little too late to start testing this month but I did anyway, they were dark but not positive yesterday, and slightly lighter today. Everything else points towards ovulation within the last 48 hours


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Negative test this morning but af isnt here yet =D


----------



## moxie08

Did you take any pictures of the ferning, Cheeky? I'm curious to see how it goes.

Trying to remain positive here, but to be honest a bad migraine is a pretty big sign that AF is coming in 1-2 days. Trying these new 4head strips but they just feel bizarre. The migraine side of my forehead has already made them hot, and they feel freezing on the non-migraine side of my forehead. Steeling myself for another Chemical. I guess two subsequent Chemicals isn't a bad compared to nothing at all. :-/


----------



## cheekybint

No Moxie, the microscope test is quite small, have to hold it right up to your eye to see inside it so I've no chance of a photo. It definitely works in as far as identifying difference between non-fertile and fertile but just like temping it's suggested once daily preferably on waking. I tested yesterday morning and it was partial, last night I did it again just to see, and it was full. This morning it's full too even though I already think i've ovulated. So something's out, either my temp or the ferning, wish the OPKs had arrived earlier!

Sorry the AF symptoms have started, however don't they anyway? Fingers crossed she stays away, and the headache sods off too!


----------



## moxie08

Oh well, this one didn't even last as long as the last one! Felt the cervix open and sure enough.. Bloody damn mucus. Or should that be damn bloody mucus? Yeah, yeah I know, it could be implantation spotting. I'm not actually experiencing any cramping. But I really don't think so. Our personal risk level for miscarriage is very high to begin with, let alone following a later implantation (11 dpo).


----------



## cheekybint

Sorry moxie :hugs:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Aww Moxie i'm sorry :(


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So sorry moxie, I think im right behind ya i started getting cramps a few hours ago :cry:


----------



## moxie08

Tomorrow is a new day!


----------



## morri

temperature was dropping again, looks like I will move on to the christmas bfp hopeful.lol.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well :witch: did not come this morning and my temp went back after its drop yesterday , I had betas done this morning i will know results tom they said !


----------



## moxie08

Hey guys -- if my temp stays high and AF was just a few 'spurts' of fresh red blood, should I be worried about ectopic? When should I ask the dr for a blood test or scan?

My periods are normally so light and short; I knew this would make an issue. But I've never not seen my temps go lower than 97.7, muchless still reach 97.98 without Progesterone! I guess I'll keep doing HPTs just to be sure.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

moxie08 said:


> Hey guys -- if my temp stays high and AF was just a few 'spurts' of fresh red blood, should I be worried about ectopic? When should I ask the dr for a blood test or scan?
> 
> My periods are normally so light and short; I knew this would make an issue. But I've never not seen my temps go lower than 97.7, muchless still reach 97.98 without Progesterone! I guess I'll keep doing HPTs just to be sure.

I would ask for some tests or a scan just to make sure everythings okay if your doc is willing to do them :hugs:


----------



## morri

My body is a clockwork, I am out Af came on the dot.


----------



## moxie08

I'm going to wait a few days.. apparently temps can stay raised after a miscarriage, which explains why my pre-ov temps were high last month too. Going to take a day or two to recuperate and then start the Metformin again. I feel okay today, finally got some decent sleep which made a world of difference.

Sorry AF got you, morri.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Stilll no AF for me , I should get my beta results today


----------



## cheekybint

Hey RG, good luck with the tests!

I know you said AF is late but aren't your LPs usually longer than 11 days? Fingers crossed she stays away though xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

ya they are usualy 12 to 16 days =D


----------



## cheekybint

Well hopefully the blood tests will pick up the HCG, you might not be far enough gone for the HPTs yet


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well my betas were negative now we just wait for AF :cry: im starting to get sad and depressed , Im happy for everyone getting pregnant but when youve been trying as long as i have it starts to take its toll =(


----------



## Baronessgogo

Aww Rusklie im sorry :(


----------



## mellllly

Can I join? TTC 11 months now, on my first month of temping - click the ticker to see


----------



## maaybe2010

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well my betas were negative now we just wait for AF :cry: im starting to get sad and depressed , Im happy for everyone getting pregnant but when youve been trying as long as i have it starts to take its toll =(

:hugs: :hugs:



mellllly said:


> Can I join? TTC 11 months now, on my first month of temping - click the ticker to see

Hey mellllly :wave:

Aw you have a little girl!
How long did it take you to concieve her?

:flower: x x x


----------



## mellllly

Thanks Maaybe!
It took a year to concieve her, thought it would be quicker second time round, how wrong was I!


----------



## maaybe2010

Aww well it may be spot on a year again lol
Do you know why it has taken you so long, any investigations?

:flower: x x x


----------



## mellllly

When we were TTC Sophie OH had a low sperm count, which I guess is the same this time around.
They were going to do a laproscopy with dye (cant think of name of it) they said to call them when I next had my period, i never came on cos I was pregnant so there wasnt any extensive tests done on me apart from 21 day bloods


----------



## maaybe2010

mellllly said:


> When we were TTC Sophie OH had a low sperm count, which I guess is the same this time around.
> They were going to do a laproscopy with dye (cant think of name of it) they said to call them when I next had my period, i never came on cos I was pregnant so there wasnt any extensive tests done on me apart from 21 day bloods

Oh yeah a HSG or lap and dye?
Same thing happened to us actually but I MC'd.

Spose it's just a waiting game for you then hun, doesn't make it any less frustrating though, huh? :flower:


----------



## mellllly

No, the thing is it happened the month that we were most chilled out as well so you would think I would learn second time around - which I was quite chilled for the first 6 months haha


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Still no AF GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maaybe2010

They say thats always the way! :haha:

Although the month I caught I was the most stressed, my parents were up on OV day and I was doing my finals at uni lol

:flower: x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

When do you start your ivf stuff maabey ?


----------



## maaybe2010

Ruskiegirl said:


> When do you start your ivf stuff maabey ?

Well I would of been starting in ten days if it weren't for christmas!
Damn christmas lol

But if everything goes according to plan I will start treatment just before christmas and in a horrible coincidence will get the embryos/blast put back in on our angels due date (24th Jan) :(

Excited but terrified at the same time . . .


----------



## Ruskiegirl

maaybe2010 said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> When do you start your ivf stuff maabey ?
> 
> Well I would of been starting in ten days if it weren't for christmas!
> Damn christmas lol
> 
> But if everything goes according to plan I will start treatment just before christmas and in a horrible coincidence will get the embryos/blast put back in on our angels due date (24th Jan) :(
> 
> Excited but terrified at the same time . . .Click to expand...

So not to far away thats great , I got my paryers for u that u get a quick sticky !


----------



## cheekybint

Hey ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

How you all doing?

My temps are being strange this cycle, beginning to wonder if I successfully ovulated on CD13 like I thought I did.

Ferning test was partial today but my OPKs are very negative 

Any ideas?


----------



## moxie08

Hi Cheeky -- this is what my temps looked like when I had the chemical 2 months ago. Implantation maybe??


----------



## cheekybint

Oh that'd be great Moxie, not going to be too hopeful about it though! Will just keep going with the ferning and OPKs and see what occurs.

Giving up temping in the New Year, giving up all the TTC paraphernalia I think. The only luck we ever get is bad luck - sods law is a joke in our house lol - so we are going to just leave it all, literally, to nature. 

I've a HSG booked for 3rd December, but if ovulation was early this month it's going to put my dates out so I will most likely have to delay it until January. Really wanted to get one clomid cycle in with my HSG but it doesn't look like it's going to happen


----------



## Ruskiegirl

YAY AF is finaly here !


----------



## moxie08

Something is seriously f-ed up with my system. I still get ovarian pangs and hot flushes. Everything else aside, it's almost like I ovulated again last week. I'm calling the GP next week, but honestly they are absolutely clueless about everything.

AND, the test this morning had an ultra-faint shadow line. Could be evaporation. Bad timing if so. I guess I'll keep testing as long as my temp stays up.


----------



## cheekybint

Moxie, is it possible you are pregnant?


----------



## moxie08

If I am, I must be one of those women that don't convert HCG to urine very well. Or it's ectopic. Because I still haven't seen a positive! Nothing as clear as last month anyway. I'm surprised by the shadow this morning as the last two days have been perfectly blank. I'm hoping to get a scan from the GP or a blood test at least. :-/


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hopefully everything is okay moxie i sure hope it isnt ectopic (
Well my light bleeding is gone now there isnt even spotting anymore so i dont know wth is going on here but this is driving me nutz =(


----------



## moxie08

Well, temp is still up and the 'shadow line' is darker ..I am seriously going mad now! Given how much I know about the science behind all of this, is it too much to ask for it to proceed 'normally' for me? :-(

I'm calling the GP, saying it is a week past AF's due date, and I want a scan and a blood test bc I'm afraid it is ectopic due to the bleeding and irregular light positives.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I would moxie i hope that your pregnant and its just normal pregancy bleed FX for you sweetheart :hug:
As for me af did finaly come in full force =D


----------



## moxie08

I'm so sorry, Ruskiegirl. :-( 

As for me, here are the tests (so you can see how light they are):

https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1414/5178058124_8016e914a9_o.jpg https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4057/5177454021_95a43f4a0b_o.jpg

Top one is the strongest positive from last month's chemical. The rest are the last four days - aka starting with the day of bleeding to today's. I tossed out the earlier ones as I thought I had miscarried so there's no way of comparing, but if my memory serves me, today's positive is darker than the positives I saw right before I started bleeding. :wacko:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya i would ask for at least some bloods , I still think your pregnant hun your temps are still pretty high =D
As for af coming im actualy happy cause i was getting worried but now that shes here i can relax for around 2 weeks then get to bding =D


----------



## moxie08

My GP is back from maternity leave so I booked an appt with her this morning! So nervous now. I'm glad I kept taking the folic acid (and I've doubled it today just in case) but OMG I thought I miscarried so I ate loads of crap that made my blood sugars go crazy! 3/4 cheesecake, a package of shortbread biscuits, handful of Crunchies.. *facepalms*


----------



## mellllly

Af arrived for me today. I knew it was going to as had a temperature dip yesterday
Ah well

Lucky month 12!! Got a doctors appointment tomorrow morning, guess it will be 21 day bloods after that!

Can you tell I have been here before!


----------



## cheekybint

Sorry AF got you RG and Melllly :hugs:

Moxie, how did the doctors appointment go??


----------



## moxie08

Nothing exciting... Just took my bloods and will follow up next Tuesday. Going to schedule a scan if I make it to 6 weeks (aka next Monday). If I am pregnant that is! But judging by the increase in gas and hot flushes, I will be surprised if they didn't find any hcg.

We agreed to stop testing as it will only add to my stress and she wanted me to avoid stressors as best as I can. Also agreed I shouldn't start the metformin.


----------



## Baronessgogo

Moxie i am relly hoping you are pregnant, and the gas is a good thing lol


----------



## moxie08

Thanks, Baronessgogo. I feel like I'm having a second luteal phase, so I wouldn't be surprised if it was a luteal cyst. But given I'm still getting faint positives, something must be producing HCG. So either the miscarriage was incomplete or it wasn't a miscarriage at all! When did you start 'feeling' pregnant?


----------



## cheekybint

I hope you find out one way or the other soon Moxie, this limbo must be awful xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I got my fingers crossed for you moxie i really hope this is it for you :hug:


----------



## Baronessgogo

To be honest i never felt it with my miscarriage, and this time i only started getting proper symptoms at 6-7 weeks, then they disappeared for a week at the end of 8 weeks, now they are back at nearly 10 weeks. The first trimester boards are full of people 4/5 weeks pregnant saying 'when do my symptoms start' so don't wory about symptoms. Hope this helps.


----------



## moxie08

Well I don't feel in limbo, if that sounds strange. I feel like I'm on a road somewhere. 

When I had 'AF' last week, I was absolutely distraught. Seriously upset. And in the midst of it all, I wondered how I was ever supposed to be pregnant, if I constantly worried about every little thing I did messing it up or causing a miscarriage. I realized that my baby would have to be stronger than me and persist despite how ill and stressed I felt. And though I found it very hard to believe, it did give me a sense of calm which I suppose is the same source of calm I'm feeling now: an incredulous awe. If a baby could survive that 'AF' ... surely it's a strong one?

There is a huge (massive) chance this won't turn out well, but I think I'm in a better place for the next opportunity. There's no way of knowing other than waiting, and I'm well-practiced at waiting.


----------



## Baronessgogo

Thats a good attitude to have, and i think it will all turn out well


----------



## cheekybint

Ladies, my chart is starting to look suspiciously like my chart from cycle 11. Do you think it's possible I ovulated later than I originally thought?


----------



## aragornlover8

Moxie, I was a little nauseous in the beginning and had sore boobs/hot flashes but didn't start feeling "really" pregnant until around week six or seven. That's when I started getting honest to goodness morning sickness. Some women don't ever really "feel" pregnant at all. Good luck! :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## moxie08

Mel, it is possible but frankly I don't believe it myself! Only time will tell.

My GP called with my HCG results of 1! I must have eagle eyes then. We booked a scan for the 29th November which ironically will be when I am supposed to Ovulate. I will be 'seven weeks' but given the late positive I would be surprised to see a heart beat. Not sure what to believe really. GP was adamant about avoiding stress and anxiety and even outright 'lied' to me about what normal results are for 5-6 weeks. I appreciate her effort to minimise my anxiety but I have a better idea than her about 'normal' versus 'likely' versus 'possible'. LOL! 

She asked about my symptoms and I answered honestly: they have been increasing. It will be hard not to test but honestly what would the test really change? I am concerned about ectopic especially as I had a chemical last month which may have been tubal but that is why I have a scan booked. I know the signs and I work at a hospital so easy access if something goes wrong!


----------



## ttcbaby117

MOXIE - OMG....I have been traveling and havent been online! I am sooooooo stoked for you and have everything crossed that you have a very healthy and uneventful 9 months!


----------



## cheekybint

Did anyone take a gander at my chart?


----------



## moxie08

I did! (See above) :-(


----------



## cheekybint

Oh sorry Moxie i thought that was an answer to another question!

So you think my ovulation date is correct?


----------



## moxie08

You have shown a drop around that time in the past, plus it's actually quite common. Perhaps this month isn't really viable, but there's no way of knowing until AF comes, as it could also be implantation. 

Think about it this way: 36.2 is pretty much the maximum your coverline can be. Anything above that is probably due to progesterone. Your dip only just reached 36.2; that's really typical for implantation or estrogen dips (in the presence of progesterone). It's *possible* you ovulated then, but not very likely. Most of your early luteal temps are just above 36.2, with few exceptions. 

I'm rare in that I do prefer to look at temp patterns over levels, but there seem to be key levels that are triggered by certain events. For me, I ovulate under 97.2. Progesterone pushes my temps to at least 97.7 and if I catch the pulsing right, 97.9 or higher. AF is triggered by temps dropping under 97.5. If my overall monthly temps are off, they are usually ALL off by a bit, and I can reinterpret the levels based on that individual variation. 

Try doing an overlay using exact temps and see what you see, in comparison.


----------



## cheekybint

Yeah I tried a comparison of the actual temps and there's a difference between the two, it's only the pattern that is making think I may have ovulated later. All other symptoms point to CD13 as FF says

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/revs9rIl9.png


----------



## moxie08

Trust symptoms above temps. Ovulation is so, so hard to pinpoint but especially by temps. Your luteal phase symptoms will give you a much better idea. =) You always have had good instincts in the past; did you BD just in case anyway?


----------



## cheekybint

We happened to have BDed that that morning and the morning before (weekend lol), so hopefully our bases are covered just in case.


----------



## moxie08

That's all that matters! :D FX -- but I'd do a sneaky test in 3 days just in case.


----------



## moxie08

I hope you guys don't mind me being here, but I still feel like I'm in the TWW, only in my case it's a four or five week wait...

We're an educated bunch, perhaps even the elite of chart reviewers on BNB ;-) ...what do you guys think of my latest interpretation of my chart this month?

Clearly, something started producing HCG to save my corpus luteum at 11/12 dpo, because that's when it diverged from my normal progression of temperatures. HCG is a potent chemical. It only takes a little to keep things going.

Implantation progresses for three days as normal until BAM, migraine (from progesterone-induced broken sleep?) and brief fresh bleeding without cramps. Zygote hit a blood vessel?

Luteal symptoms increase markedly following the bleed, indicating an increase in progesterone. Temps stay firm. HCG is 1 at four days following the bleed.

Throughout the last week, I've been noticing increased pangs moving from my right ovary to my left ovary. Now, ovulation this month came from the right side, and often the egg rolls out and implants in the middle of the uterus. 

My wild theory! 

Research suggests that the formation of monozygotic twins is associated with arrested development at key stages, which promotes the division into two separate zygotes (and resulting embryos). Obviously, I've had HCG at sufficient levels to sustain a corpus luteum since 11 dpo. But, my HCG ten days later was only 1. If this is indeed a viable pregnancy, there must have been arrested development. 

The bleeding could have included the loss of a twin! Or more realistically, the bleeding and delay could have been as a result of the creation of a twin.

Evidence which would support this theory include: increasing HCG and an ultrasound showing twins (who may or may not be sharing an amniotic sac, etc.).

Ironically, I am at increased risk of twinning. My favourite part of this wild theory, though, is that it ends with two healthy babies instead of one incomplete miscarriage or non-viable ectopic pregnancy. ;-)


----------



## cheekybint

Of course we don't mind you being Here!!

I am typing on my phone and it takes ages but i do think you are pregnant. When is your next blood test?


----------



## moxie08

No blood test as it won't change anything. I obviously don't fit into 'normal' at this point, so there is really no precedent or standard to compare my values to. The best indicator of a viable pregnancy at this point will be a strong heartbeat on the scan (29th November).


Speaking of wild theories, read this!!!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1217740/How-I-got-pregnant--I-ALREADY-pregnant.html


----------



## moxie08

Support for my 'twin' theory... ;-) BTW, I don't actually believe mine is anything but an incomplete miscarriage.


----------



## cheekybint

It's nice to dream for a while though isn't it :hugs:


----------



## moxie08

Your chart is looking nice so far. =)


Edit: This whole month just seems odd. My pre-ov temps were incredibly high, too. And my AF after my 'chemical' was painless and brief spurts as well, much like my bleed last week. I wonder if that is connected.


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks, we're trying not to get our hopes up, OH isn't even entertaining the idea that I could actually be pregnant. Hate seeing him like this, and I always feel like it's my fault

Your chart has completely baffled me, I don't see how you can't be pregnant! Did you test again this morning?


----------



## moxie08

I'll be honest. I did test but it's not immediately positive -- just cloudy like the others. Which seems bizarre considering ALL of my symptoms are still increasing: my breasts are even more tender, my skin is very flushed, my nose is stuffed, I'm even wheezing more now, and I was slightly nauseous after eating breakfast (delayed gastric emptying). This is way past normal luteal phase levels, so even my suspicion that I ovulated pre-AF (which is possible, but rare) seems invalidated. I'm still getting fullness and pangs in my ovaries which switch from right to left.

Honest to god, given the rate of progression of the symptoms, I think I might have had an embryo split into twins (or more). This would definitely cause the delays in implantation and the prolonged ultra-low positive. I'm dead curious for my scan on the 29th. DH is even taking the day off to attend! Ok, he's taking the day off to play Gran Turismo but coincidentally will be taking a break to see the scan. 

We should take bets on what it will be!

(1) Luteal cyst
(2) Incomplete Miscarriage
(3) Viable singleton uterine pregnancy 
(4) Viable multiple uterine pregnancy
(5) heterotropic pregnancy (uterine + ectopic)
(6) Non-viable pregnancy (ectopic, molar, etc)
(7) Cancer

I don't mean to make fun of it, but from a scientific perspective this is very bizarre.


----------



## cheekybint

All your symptoms would suggest pregnancy (viable or not) but surely if you had miscarried the symptoms would have disappeared by now?

I'm being positive and putting my bets on a multiple pregnancy!


----------



## moxie08

Haven't even mentioned the symptom that is annoying me the most -- it's been increasing along with the rest of them, too. Not sure what to call it but I get lots of shaking in my hands and legs (tremours) and I feel very restless/anxious. Can't sit still. At the point now where it's hard to do my job. FYI this can also be a side effect of progesterone.


----------



## Baronessgogo

Its all sounding good Moxie!


----------



## cheekybint

Well this thread is overdue a BFP, I reckon it's your turn Moxie


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I think its very possible also hun you had a very late implantation and that could be why your numbers were only 1 with the beta =D Your temps still suggest something is going on to me they never really dropped to where they usualy do for af for you , I hope this is it for you hun you really deserve this !


----------



## Ruskiegirl

This came with my HPTS i ordered i got them today i think this is sucha thoughtfull and awesome idea by this company!
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/004.jpg


----------



## Baronessgogo

Aww that's a lovely idea :)


----------



## cheekybint

Well my temp rose again this morning, making my chart triphasic - not getting my hopes up!! Well, trying not to!

Chart below is an overlay of mine on a pregnancy chart I found when looking for charts similar to mine

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/rev2eS2Av.png

However, I'm sure there's non-pregnancy charts that look similar to mine too!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Looks good so far cheeky FINGER crossed how awesome would that be to get your bfp just weeks after getting married :happydance:


----------



## moxie08

Yeah, I really hope this one sticks, Mel!


----------



## cheekybint

This is the pattern I've been refering to. 

In cycle 10 I had a failed ovulation on CD20, which I've pinned as ovulation on the picture 1. This cycle I ovulated on CD13, and am concerned it was another failed ovulation and I actually ovulated on CD19, picture 2.

Picture 1 and 2 show exact temps
Picture 3 and 4 show based on coverline, which makes it look even more like a failed ovulation again this cycle

You'll see what I mean after looking at these:


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/revIoufvz.png

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/revf0AjPx.png

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/revSML9J8.png

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/revTCwLFD.png


----------



## moxie08

Hi Mel - you've not done the most revealing overlay. Match this month at day 13 to the later ovulation of the old month (actual temps).


----------



## cheekybint

Im on my phone at the mo so i can look at it put not put it on here.

What do you think about the others?


----------



## cheekybint

Think I've managed to copy it

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/reviq6IEe.png


----------



## moxie08

The thing is, Mel -- even with your ovulation set to later, your temps rarely if ever reach that kind of level at 4 dpo (36.8). But, a clue in your favour is that your temps under the influence of clomid do tend to have a slow but systematic rise. By all means move the ovulation cross hairs and wait later to test if your hunch tells you that's correct. All that matters is that you BDed to cover both suspected ovulation days. Either way I think your chart is promising.


----------



## moxie08

Here is my latest chart overlaid on yours, just for kicks. May update and eventually disappear, as it is hot-linked (For anyone looking back on this thread).

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/revH4E0GT.png


----------



## cheekybint

Sorry i know i am over analysing everything; i just hate it when ovulation is ambiguous


----------



## moxie08

I know how you feel. The cycle before last had a drop at 5 dpo and I was like 'crap, did I miss the real ovulation?!' Nothing really stops those doubts until you see the rest of the cycle develop.


----------



## moxie08

My temp dropped finally and unmistakeably! Phew! Glad that is all sorted now and we can start preparing for this month's ovulation (which ironically should be at the time of the scan).


----------



## cheekybint

Morning Moxie so sorry about the temp drop, i was sure you were going to be pregnant.

My temp rose a little more this morning but OPK is still showing very little LH however my fern test is showing partial ferning

Ps Day off work!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sorry your temp dropped moxie at least you can relax now and not worry to much =D
I think your chart is looking fabulous cheeky FX !


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks RG, just wish I was certain about ovulation. If I get a even almost positive on a OPK then I'll test early. If not I'll wait till AF due date - Monday


----------



## moxie08

I think that if we're not pregnant by March and I manage to get the weight down, I'm going to agree to do a 'natural' IVF cycle. That's without stimulants, so they just collect 1-2 eggs to inject with the sperm and replace. It's a gamble, but it's cheaper and less risk to me. 

Have any of you considered doing a 'natural' IVF cycle?


----------



## cheekybint

I've not heard of a natural IVF. If we do go for IVF (in the end) I will be going for the normal sort; I've only till January to go through the egg-sharing root, so that's pretty much a no no now.

How much cheaper is it?


----------



## moxie08

Well, it's minus the costs of all the drugs -- with exception of the trigger shot. Here is more info: https://www.hfea.gov.uk/natural-cycle-ivf.html

Why do you only have until January?


----------



## moxie08

Here's some idea of costs:

"Create Health Clinics in London offered two procedures that sounded promising: "soft" IVF, which uses minimal doses of drugs and "natural-cycle" IVF, in which no drugs at all are used. Compared to the average £5,000 cost of a cycle of standard IVF, soft IVF (£2,500 per cycle) and natural-cycle IVF (£1,500) were also considerably cheaper. "
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/...-approach-to-IVF-offers-women-fresh-hope.html

The fertility unit I'm being referred to definitely offers it. https://www.jessopfertility.org.uk/ And they have excellent rates and reviews for all sorts of procedures.


----------



## cheekybint

You have to be under 35 for egg sharing, I'm 35 in January :(

That's cheap though, definitely worth considering when there's a normal egg production


----------



## Ruskiegirl

cheekybint said:


> You have to be under 35 for egg sharing, I'm 35 in January :(
> 
> That's cheap though, definitely worth considering when there's a normal egg production

I turn 31 in january !!!!!!!!! my bday is the 9th whats yours how funny:hugs:


----------



## cheekybint

23rd for me!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

hehe thats cool we are both capis =D i get the shaft usualy for my bday cause its so close to xmas =D


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So ive got lower temps this cycle which hopefully will help me pinpoint ovulation better this cycle still using vaginal temps cause they were way more stable last cycle then all my previous ones =D


----------



## Mum2miller

Hi Ladies, how is everyone doing? i took a month of testing and bnb just to try and focus on something else i felt like ttc was driving me crazy and it worked i got my :bfp:. im just hoping it sticks. hope your all well xxx


----------



## mellllly

Mum2miller said:


> Hi Ladies, how is everyone doing? i took a month of testing and bnb just to try and focus on something else i felt like ttc was driving me crazy and it worked i got my :bfp:. im just hoping it sticks. hope your all well xxx

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## LadyRoy

Mum2miller said:


> Hi Ladies, how is everyone doing? i took a month of testing and bnb just to try and focus on something else i felt like ttc was driving me crazy and it worked i got my :bfp:. im just hoping it sticks. hope your all well xxx

Congrats! I read your story a few weeks ago and was hoping that you would get some good news soon. Just remember that every pregnancy is different so hopefully you won't be quite so sick this time!!!

I really hope you have a wonderful few months and can really enjoy your bump this time. see you over on the pregnancy forums xxx

:hug:


----------



## Mum2miller

LadyRoy said:


> Mum2miller said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, how is everyone doing? i took a month of testing and bnb just to try and focus on something else i felt like ttc was driving me crazy and it worked i got my :bfp:. im just hoping it sticks. hope your all well xxx
> 
> Congrats! I read your story a few weeks ago and was hoping that you would get some good news soon. Just remember that every pregnancy is different so hopefully you won't be quite so sick this time!!!
> 
> I really hope you have a wonderful few months and can really enjoy your bump this time. see you over on the pregnancy forums xxx
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Thankyou, i had hoped so too but already i am having severe m/s luckily my Ob says its a good sign of a strong pregnancy so i am trying to go with that theory and not let it disappoint me. at the end of the day i am just so stoked and grateful to be pregnant that i would happily have the m/s for the next 9 months if i get my healthy baby to take home at the end.


----------



## ttcbaby117

congrats....happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sorry i havent been on here much been very busy , Man its so cold here plus we got 8 inches of snow in 2 days with more coming i suspect we will have around 2 feet or more by thursday night ! Everything is looking good so far for on time ovulation this cycle start my opks this afternoon :thumbup: Going to see harry potter tommorow cant wait


----------



## moxie08

I think we've all been preoccupied lately. =) Hospital cancelled my scan and want to do another blood test instead, to which I refused. I'm pretty confident now that it was just a luteal cyst and it's regressed on its own. I'm amused to see my charting theory of 'what goes up must come down' is applicable again, as my temp has dropped quite viciously today. Haven't had the insane ovulation cramping that I've had the past few months, so I'm not holding my breath re: ovulating today. If I did though, I'm very intrigued as I normally am quite regular around day 18. 

This follows with my suspicions about my follicular cycle continuing despite the luteal cyst as the HCG was low to null (as felt by the pangs on both sides of the ovaries). Ironically, an increase in the production of progesterone would have helped to stabilize the production of follicles in PCOS ovaries thanks to an inhibitory feedback effect on my other hormones. This is supported by research -- progesterone suppresses LH, and when progesterone drops, LH will peak and this peak has a very good chance of releasing an egg if timed correctly.

To put it in different terms: this would be similar to the effect of going off birth control pills mid-cycle. I'm very tempted to start my metformin now, as I don't fancy my body's chances of producing enough progesterone to sustain a pregnancy without it.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Pokes the lucky thread :haha: How has everyone been ? I hope you all had a great thanksgiving week/weekend. Well i got a clear ovulation this cycle which i am supper happy about now we wait and hope for a xmas :bfp: Hope you ladies are doing well:hugs:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Fingers crossed for Xmas :bfp:


----------



## moxie08

Ooh, that is clear, Ruskiegirl! FX everything works out this month for you.

Maaybe-- has anything come out of that spotting? I know you aren't temping but are you planning on testing anytime soon?

I'm definitely in my TWW but can't be certain whether I ovulated early (day 14) or not. Either way, temp was good today. Undecided on whether to keep temping. Thoughts?


----------



## ttcbaby117

moxie - I have stopped temping because I have a pretty normal cycle.....I am trying hard to not stress out these cycles.


----------



## moxie08

You all are quite quiet lately! I hope the low-key cycles help to improve your overall well-being. I feel quietly hopeful this month with a day 14 ovulation. There is good qualitative evidence that earlier Ov makes an immeasurable difference in egg quality, lining quality and therefore viable pregnancy. Plus my temps are looking like the chemical 2 cycles ago when I had the strongest positive. So I think I'll put the thermometer down now and let the cards fall.

I'm really curious to see if Maaybe has tested yet. Spotting on her chart!


----------



## holl1109

hey, would someone please look at my chart... this is my first month of charting and i have no idea what is going on. my temps are up and down everyday is that normal?? xx


----------



## moxie08

holl1109 said:


> hey, would someone please look at my chart... this is my first month of charting and i have no idea what is going on. my temps are up and down everyday is that normal?? xx

First, are you taking your temps immediately on waking, do you go to bed at the same time each night, do you drink alcohol or take drugs, and do you have any diagnosed thyroid problems (assuming you ever been assessed)?


----------



## holl1109

yes i take them when i get up most mornings. i dont drink or take drugs and have no thyroid problems to my knowledge...and i do go to bed the same time most evenings. should you temp before fmu?


----------



## moxie08

Yes, take your temperature immediately on becoming conscious of being awake -- before laying in bed and definitely before FMU. Try to wake at the same time each day. In most cases, it is better to chart with your natural waking time rather than adjusting temperatures in FF to the same waking time. 

If you can, even take your temperature in the same way each time, same location in the mouth (for me it's the left side under the tongue, so far back it's almost painful, mouth shut like a vise, seal the tongue around it and breathe through the nose). The margin of error on those things are really quite big unless you control for everything. =)

Even with controlling how you take your temperature you wouldn't see that amount of variation you are charting, so unless you are correcting the temps in some way, clearly something is going on with your temperature regulation. As you've already had a child, you know that this isn't something that necessarily prevents you from getting pregnant. =) But it can be an indicator of other problems, as the chemicals that regulate temperature can have an effect on many, many other processes in the body. This may just be the way your body works. The important thing is how stable they are in the luteal phase, as your BBT should be much more controlled by progesterone then. 

You should chart for a few months to understand your own cycle, which is the most important thing, before making any judgments. A specific temperature pattern or levels do not indicate a fertile cycle on their own.

By the way -- 94.6 on its own would be considered hypothermic, but of greater concern is how much your temp drops as the body will have it's own thresholds for hypothermic symptoms. I would ask your doctor if you are concerned about your temps being so low, especially if they are associated with feeling poorly.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

OH WOW your right moxie she is even past her normal length also , I hope she comes on soon havent heard from her in awhile!!
As for me im 4 dpo today have been resting cause i had a sinus infection for awhile but its gone now without antibiotics :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies - moxie, I am so hoping this is it for you!


----------



## moxie08

Early Ovs all around, this month? ;)

I have been fiddling with my temps to map the pattern to my previous waking time as lately I've been waking up regularly at 2:15. :-0 I am still not convinced actual Ov was 2 days out. I really want to stop temping but it's hard not to!


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah it was hard for me too....but I just put the thermometer away and forgot about it.....trust me it wasnt easy but it was ruling my life!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Mine was on time with my normal ov date but i would like to be actualy be on time at cd 14 sometime lol


----------



## moxie08

I had a dream about twin baby girls. Maybe that dream was for you, Ruskiegirl! :wacko:


----------



## morri

My chart is funny this months. i had a smooth pre ovulation but a rather bumpy post ovulation time so far.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Todays tests were negative so i guess those other 2 were faulty cause they gave me nice thick pink lines a good camera woulda picked them up but not the crappy ds i tried to get a pic to show everyone lol


----------



## moxie08

I'm sorry, Ruskiegirl-- there is still time yet though for you this month!!

As for me, here we go again. Temps still up, ultra faint positive after the time limit. Will it double? Am I pregnant? Is it viable? Third time lucky? Only time will tell... :wacko:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Not sure about my temps they keep going up 1 degree everyday kinda odd for me not normal at all =D stillnegative tests tho but still early


----------



## morri

well since i came under the ponas addicts ive been testing too abit early at 7 dpo..


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies - af got me yesterday....BLAH! Hating it!

so my plan of action for this month is some preseed in a softcup after dtd.....I read it is poor womans IUI so I figure why not give it a shot!

Moxie - 3rd time lucky hun, I have everything crossed for you!

Ruskie - any change could be a sign...I hope this is it!


----------



## moxie08

ttcbaby117 -- why put the preseed in the cup afterwards? We used preseed about 5-10 min before BD and then softcup afterwards. But I read that Conceive+ might be better. That's what we've been using the last few months, when we need it. Don't want to compete with good CM! What really affects CM viability (viscosity, pH) the most is your diet. FX it all works for you. 

I found the softcups really useful and plan to buy more, but now make a concerted effort to relax and rest after BDing now instead. Maybe that's what is making the difference for me!


----------



## moxie08

Well, the pattern is the same again-- embryo isn't viable at 5 days past implantation and is rejected. This is most likely a result of male factors (poor genetic material from abnormal sperm). So, good thing we are seeing a urologist on the 22nd! 

Given how common this is going to be for us, I think we will stop testing until a week past AF's due date from now on. Going to start back on the metformin after I get AF and stop temping, too. Proven to be quite regular after the weight loss and the metformin will only help that!

We are considering clomid and IUI, as the washing might give normal sperm a better chance. We'll see what the urologist says.


----------



## morri

I have really creamy(like vaseline in white) cm recently do you think it is a good sign? never had creamy cm after ov before.


----------



## moxie08

It's a sign of increasing oestrogen... Or an infection. Could mean anything!


----------



## morri

normally I have rather liquid cm when I have increasin oestrogen ,


----------



## moxie08

Consumed a lot of sugar or had sex or been in damp warm conditions lately, then? ;-)

Sorry I can't help more; there's not much science behind changes in vaginal discharge! It's not something I track either as there are too many variables.


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies just checkin in to see how we are all doing! I hope we get some bfps on here soon!


----------



## morri

I agree.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well my temps hike today at 12 dpo so not quite sure whats up no money for a test so its a waiting game untill next friday if af doesnt come


----------



## ttcbaby117

I hope you get your bfp ruskie!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Me too it would be such a great xmas gift


----------



## moxie08

My temps are acting like last month again. Fed up!! I'm putting my uterus on the naughty step and not paying it anymore attention. No tests. I refuse to test just because it's withholding AF from me again.


----------



## moxie08

Gah, I couldn't help it. Breasts have been suddenly fuller and more sore since yesterday, I didn't wake with a migraine aura, and I felt peculiarly good despite how stressful and depressing yesterday should have been. Sure enough, test was ultra faint positive again, though within 10 minute window barely with editing. It has dried to a visible line to the naked eye so I've hidden it. DH thinks we had a chemical. I think, if this one manages to stick, I've definitely trumped the rest of his Christmas presents this year...

Not holding my breath though.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well everyone AF has come this morning , I am done TCC , I explained more in my journal its in my sig if you want to read the last post by me, GL to all and i hope your :bfp:s come very soon :hugs:


----------



## moxie08

Very sorry, Ruskiegirl -- seems quite early for your AF, and at such a high temperature too!


----------



## Baronessgogo

Im so sorry Ruskie


----------



## Ruskiegirl

AF is actualy on time this cycle , My usual length is 28 days but the temp ya i had theheater up cause it was so cold last night hehe


----------



## moxie08

Odd, having the radiator on or not (and I sleep right next to it) never affects my body temperature. Must be my insulating layer. ;-)


----------



## morri

My temperature took its typical DPO12 dive which means that I am out this month.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Popping in to see how everyones doing =D Im doing okday here getting rdy for xmas , Other then that waiting to ovulate which will be soon :hugs:


----------



## moxie08

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope everyone is healthy and happy for the New Year.

I am waiting to ovulate, too, Ruskiegirl, but other than timing BD around days 15-24, not doing any more tracking. For 2011, we're taking care of ourselves and working through the grief over not having our own biological children. Depending on how things go, we'll be looking at applying to adopt this time next year.

Best wishes,

Moxie08


----------



## ttcbaby117

merry christmas...

moxie, glad to hear you have a plan...would you consider IVF?


----------



## morri

Hello girls, did you ahve a ncie christmas?


----------



## Baronessgogo

Just posting on here to see how everyone is doing?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im doing good just waiting for ovulation =D how have you been ?


----------



## Baronessgogo

Not bad thanks :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies - not much going on here...in the tww and not temping or anything...so just trying to chill out!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I dont know if you guys have been watching Mabeys chart but shes pregnant !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratz girlie !


----------



## Baronessgogo

Aww wonderful news :D


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww that is great news...thanks for letting us know!


----------



## aragornlover8

Hey guys! I just saw that this thread has been recently active... ish. Haha. Just wanted to give you guys a shout!


----------



## MRS_HJO

There is a thread to perv off pregnant charts. It was in this 2WW forum earlier today, so go back a page or two. I think it's also in BFP announcements or tests or something like that. :) Have fun!


----------



## ttcbaby117

congrats Mrs_hjo - how long were you trying?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Where is mabey hiding !! Her chart still shows her as pregnant hope shes doing okay !


----------



## Mamof1

Would sumone like to perv on my chart? LOL Im extremely confused! when the hell did I ov?.

Ive had a HUGE amount of creamy cm today (sorry tmi), over emotional, stroppy, and very crampy :(


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I think i agree with where FF has put your ovulation chart , But it also looks like you could have ovulated on cd 17


----------



## Mamof1

Thanks for the input, Im new to charting its all abit daunting lol.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya i was very confused at first but you get the hang of it pretty quick =D And the ladies on here are a great help also :thumbup:


----------



## Mamof1

Great. I could really do with the help! :haha:


----------



## SKP

What do you think of my chart? Its in the signature. :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I am not sure hun your chart is confusing to me hehe


----------



## SKP

Ruskiegirl said:


> I am not sure hun your chart is confusing to me hehe

Exactly lol


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Do you have pcos ?? Your cycle seems so long !


----------



## SKP

I don't know if you are asking me, But to answer that question I am doing an ultra sound soon.


----------



## SKAV

Anyone who wants to look at my chart........ pls :flower: really scared to do a test. Had a m/c December and this is my first cycle :wacko: TIA


----------



## Ruskiegirl

i think your chart looks great hun , I would test :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

Ruskiegirl said:


> i think your chart looks great hun , I would test :hugs:

Ruskiegirl: :hugs: thank you for the PEEP hun :) will be hopefully giving my urine test tomo or day after. Will keep you posted.. Tks again :flower:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Np at all hun GL anf fx for baby :dust:!


----------



## 20102001

RG and ladies it's maaybe here!!!!!

They've blocked my account and this time won't let me back on :nope:
*BUT * things are going really well with us and my chart is correct I'm pregnant :happydance:

I'm 11 weeks and 4 days today.

It's due to the IVF :cloud9: I've had an early scan at just under 8 weeks and seen beanie and hb and then an emergency scan after a bleed at 10 weeks 6 days. S/he was there dancing around kicking and waving (I'll put piccy as my avatar in a mo :D) And then have another on April 14th where I'll be 13 weeks :thumbup:

I'm a little worried admin may block me again .... so incase that happens I'm on 'pregnancyforum' org uk (won't let me write it properly til I've made ten pists!) username 'maaybe' :haha:

It feel weird to be back on bnb and I hope they don't block me again, can't believe I made it through IVF treatment and up to this stage without it! haha

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## sarah1726

i just started a new thread for ladies to check my chart out! :flower: feel free to perve at mine cos i need all the input i can get :kiss: xxxx


----------



## aragornlover8

Awesome, maaybe!! I just saw this thread was active again and thought I'd give you guys an update of my own.

I had Alexandra Marie at 36 weeks on March 20th!! I developed preclampsia, which is why I had to deliver her early. But she's doing well so far and is already past her birth weight at 2 weeks old. :) There's a post in Third Trimester about the birth story.

Just wanted to wish you all good luck and let you know I'm thinking of you. :hugs: and :dust: to all!

:)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

WOOOHOOO I knew it sweetheart IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU !!!!!!!!


----------



## 20102001

RG you don't know how much I've been wanting to tell you about all of this!!! :hugs:
I've missed you loads :haha:


:kiss:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

aragornlover8 said:


> Awesome, maaybe!! I just saw this thread was active again and thought I'd give you guys an update of my own.
> 
> I had Alexandra Marie at 36 weeks on March 20th!! I developed preclampsia, which is why I had to deliver her early. But she's doing well so far and is already past her birth weight at 2 weeks old. :) There's a post in Third Trimester about the birth story.
> 
> Just wanted to wish you all good luck and let you know I'm thinking of you. :hugs: and :dust: to all!
> 
> :)

Holy crap sweetie ! I didn't realize you had your litle girl hun congratz !:hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

We all have missed you so much hun !! This thread sorta died after you dissapeared . I tried to keep it going


----------



## aragornlover8

Ooooh, you got a positive HPT, ruskie?! Fx'd for beta results!!


----------



## 20102001

Ruskiegirl said:


> We all have missed you so much hun !! This thread sorta died after you dissapeared . I tried to keep it going

Aww shows how much of a chatterbox I am! :haha:

Ooooh so she has!!!! RG don't keep things like this quiet :happydance:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Still waiting on my results its alrdy 5 pm and no news yet my first one was drawn thursday and the second saturday ! I called my doc last night an he assured me he would call today but he hasn't im so :growlmad: atm


----------



## Mum2miller

goodluck ruskie!! Hope you hear today


----------



## junemomma09

Hey ladies!! Was wondering if anyone can tell me what they think about my chart xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

No news today guess ill find out tommorow
june not sure on your chart hope your temps stay up :hugs:


----------



## junemomma09

Thanks Hun!! Good luck on your news tomorrow!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Doc just called Firts beta positive second beta negative , This is loss number 6 for me :cry: Im just devasted . Going to do another progesterone check on cd 21 when i actually start bleeding


----------



## junemomma09

I'm so sorry Hun xxxx


----------



## 20102001

Ruskiegirl said:


> Doc just called Firts beta positive second beta negative , This is loss number 6 for me :cry: Im just devasted . Going to do another progesterone check on cd 21 when i actually start bleeding

What are they going to do for you hun?
They can't keep letting this happen :hugs:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Maaybe that is wonderful news, congrats!

Aragorn congrats on your little girl :)

Ruskie i'm so sorry.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Doc is doing another progesterone test , After that i dont know but im gonna ask him about things and hopefully more can be done


----------



## aragornlover8

I'm really sorry to hear, Ruskie. :( I'm hoping that you can get some answers soon. :hugs:


----------



## junemomma09

Hey ladies!!! So my temp went up today, had betas done this morning at Dr's office as I'm 2 days late and got bfp's and bfn's. Should find out tomorrow the results.


----------



## 20102001

Thanks Baronessgogo, congrats on having a boooy!!!

Keep on at him hun ... :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Still no AF for me ! Its cd 31 if it isnt here tommorow it will officially be my longest cycle since i started charting !


----------



## 20102001

Well that's a good sign then!
Maybe you've just gota wait a little longer for it to show properly :D


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hopefully she doesnt come at all :haha: I stopped my progesterone and i can't go to bed tonight cause my daughter stole my bed with daddy lol Guess she came in and got comfy why i was playing my ps3 so my temps are gonna be off today


----------



## 20102001

I meant your :bfp: to show properly! lol
I don't want the witch turning up for yooou!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hehe :hugs: I so hope soo !!! No sign of her at all no cramps just normal creamy cm , If she doesnt come by friday ill call my doc i have 1 frer left and i will probly take it tommorow since i couldnt sleep tonight


----------



## morri

congrats maaybe. nothing new on my frontier :haha:


----------



## 20102001

morri said:


> congrats maaybe. nothing new on my frontier :haha:

Thanks hun!! :hugs:

It's coming up to summer, lots of babies are concieved in summer :winkwink:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Ruskie i have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:witch: Finally came ! I am actually quite relieved ! Now for a Mother's Day :bfp:


----------



## 20102001

Ahh babe :hugs:
Least you know where you stand now :(

I keep forgettin Mother's Day is later in the US!! :dohh:

I'll be cheering you on hun, let me know if you don't want me keep coming on this thread :hugs:

p.s. I'm about to read back months but is Moxie on a permnant break from TTC?

:kiss:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Think shes on a break for year is what i remeber reading ! This is my last cycle till 2013 then we will try again then hopefully we will have our debt gone and own a home by then too


----------



## 20102001

Oh right so your not gona be around much then are you! :(

I'll still cheer for you to get a suprise :bfp: :D

Oh we want to buy a house too, I've still got uni overdraft and a car on it's last legs, and of course baby lol

:kiss:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ill be around but ill be in the WTT forums after the next cycle . Im probly gonna take the pill and i think i have to start those when my next period comes. I will be talking to my doc on monday


----------



## morri

hehe mothers day in the US is the same as in Germany, first sunday in May (or so)


----------



## moxie08

After a 6 month break, DH and I have decided to throw caution (and money) to the wind and self-fund ICSI. I'm going back on Metformin and trying to lose more weight, but I'm tired of waiting any more. We might not have perfect odds, but we have better odds than doing nothing. If it hasn't happened by next April, we'll move on to donor insemination or adoption.


----------



## Baronessgogo

Moxie that is good news :) i will hope and wish with all my being that it works for you.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Moxie thats great ! Will be thinking about ya glad to see you back hun :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

Ruskiegirl said:


> Ill be around but ill be in the WTT forums after the next cycle . Im probly gonna take the pill and i think i have to start those when my next period comes. I will be talking to my doc on monday

think i'm going back on the pill for a while,need to think where to go from here,so i'll be joining u in wtt


----------



## 20102001

moxie08 said:


> After a 6 month break, DH and I have decided to throw caution (and money) to the wind and self-fund ICSI. I'm going back on Metformin and trying to lose more weight, but I'm tired of waiting any more. We might not have perfect odds, but we have better odds than doing nothing. If it hasn't happened by next April, we'll move on to donor insemination or adoption.

Oh moxie I am so happy to hear this!!! :hugs: :hugs:
If you have any questions I'm here :winkwink:

And RG glad you'll still be floating around, couldn't bare if you left me completely :haha:

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Y i wont leave completly but ill be on BCP so i wont be able to get preggers :hugs:


----------



## 20102001

I know but I'd miss talking to you :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hehe i'm gonna miss talking to everyone alot more but im also gonna miss doing all this stuff ive been doing for the last years gonna be hard to get out of this routine .


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey guys just checking in on all of you! I am glad to see we all have a plan....

I am on clomid this month so we will see!

I pray we all get our bfps very soon!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

GL ttcbaby117 :dust:
My doc is gonna give me a call tommorow to discuss BCP ! Hopefully coming off it in a year or two will help my hormones go back to normal also and regulate my cycle better


----------



## aragornlover8

Ruskie, I was on bcp for six months or so because I had irregular bleeding. My uterine lining was extremely thick, because I wasn't having regular periods. The doctor said it wouldn't *fix* anything but my periods were normal after I quit the pill just after six months (after the first few long periods while my hormones regulated). So that sounds like a great idea! You may not even have to be on them that long.


----------



## morri

looks as if my body is gearing up for ov now...


----------

